# Sticky  Post your Cannondale pics here!



## bikerbrian

Over the weekend I finally decided to test ride a few cannondales, even though I ordered a blue r5000 in february. Well, it turns out I need a 56cm and I ordered a 58cm. The dealer called Monday morning to change the order to a 56 and was told the 58 had just shipped. He is willing to send it back so no harm there but the 56 isn't expected to arrive until the end of april  . Post some pics to hold me over until then.


----------



## beergood

In retrospect, I should have taken these photos drivetrain out. Oh well.

Prepare to love your new bike.

And yes, I need to paint my basement.


----------



## saviour machine

Here's a few of mine.http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=27105


----------



## lemonlime

*Mine*

'03 w/ a few upgrades. I think it is my favorite material possession.


----------



## rubendc19

*"I HAVE TO GET AN UPDATED PICTURE ASAP"*

I really have to get an updated picture here is my 04 R1000, this picture was taken the same day I got it, I have since upgraded a couple of things (carbon seatpost, pedals), I will take a better picture of it probably tonight or tomorrow, because I just recieved my 05 C'dale Prophet. I'll take pictures of and post them, by the way all you guys haven very nice bikes


----------



## SFG

*are you running the Compact SLK crankset?*

Hey beergood,

Are you running the 50-36 FSA compact with Dura Ace 10 speed? How does it shift? Any problems with your set up? There were so many threads about this a while back but I think the posters were just not setting up there derailleurs correctly. 

BTW, nice look'n bike! I was torn between the new R5000 and the 04 R3000 that I just bought but ebay won out again as I found a hell of a deal on the R3000. I do love my new dale though. 

Brian, I hope you get yours soon brother.

Also, how are you all posting your pics. I thought you had to post a link to a webserver like webshots or something?

Sean


----------



## bikerbrian

SFG said:


> Brian, I hope you get yours soon brother.
> 
> Sean


I got a phone message from the bike shop, looks like my bike may be in early and I won't have to wait til the end of april. I'll call tomorrow morning to find out for sure.


----------



## beergood

SFG said:


> Hey beergood,
> 
> Are you running the 50-36 FSA compact with Dura Ace 10 speed? How does it shift? Any problems with your set up? There were so many threads about this a while back but I think the posters were just not setting up there derailleurs correctly.
> 
> BTW, nice look'n bike! I was torn between the new R5000 and the 04 R3000 that I just bought but ebay won out again as I found a hell of a deal on the R3000. I do love my new dale though.
> 
> Brian, I hope you get yours soon brother.
> 
> Also, how are you all posting your pics. I thought you had to post a link to a webserver like webshots or something?
> 
> Sean


Nope, 53-39. I heard weird things about the compacts also.


----------



## tourdreamer

*My C'Dale*

2004 R2000 52cm
-Fizik Arione
-USE Alien carbon seatpost
-Speedplay Zero pedal (CSC edition)
-Reynolds carbon fiber bottle holders
-Hutchinson tires (CSC Team edition)
-Sigma Sport 1600 computer (stem mounted)
-Pedalsoft Trifecta system (stem, aero bars, elbow rests)
-Pedalsoft Saga bar


----------



## minimojos

Here is my pride and joy. Silky smooth and wieghs in at about 16.2 with pedals. Full Dura-ace and lots of other goodies.


----------



## bikerbrian

I finally got it. Size 56 weighs in @ 18.08lbs with pedals, cages, and computer. I'm very impressed by this bike, especially for the price. It would be easy to upgrade to get the weight even lower if needed. Heck, you could add AM sprint 350's and lose almost an entire pound. It's a great bike and it's blue, what more could I ask for. 

Oh yeah, and the seat is really great. I'll be able to do a better review after I get the saddle position and handlebar position exactly right and get some more miles on the bike


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

My pimped out new old Caad 4.. I'm looking at a caad 8 now.


----------



## Bryan

Bought a R800 Caad5 from LBS as "new old stock". Parted the bike out and sold everything but frame, stem and forks on ebay. Minus ebay fees, it ended up costing me $150 bucks for frame, stem, forks. Otherwise, bike is full Ultegra, Kysrium Elite, Ritchey WCS bars, Speedplay pedals, Bontrager X Lite carbon post. Brooks saddle, Cateye Astrale 8 computer. Nice bike for my needs.


----------



## DieselDan

It may be old, but it rides just fine for me. The pic is a bit out of date as I have upgraded to Look pedals since I took the pic. I do have a lighter tubular wheelset for her.


----------



## divve




----------



## Bill70J

*Here's My CAAD8 Optimo*

Bought the frame off eBay and built it up with a DA/10 group and Ksyrium SL's, also off eBay.


----------



## mdutcher

*My '04 Cannondale R5000*

Here is my Cannondale....

R5000 - Optimo frame with full carbon fork (size 54cm)
Cannondale SI crank
Full Campagnolo Record
Velomax Ascent II Wheels
& Mavic Cosmic Carbone Wheels

This bike just flies! I love it!

Enjoy!


----------



## CycleBatten

This is an old SR300. Got it for $150 at a swap meet last year. The previous owner pitched a fit about downtubes, so the shop guy rigged up this stupid thing with old thumbshifters on the bartops, which are a PITA. Not to worry, I'll be soon changing them back to DTs.


----------



## tom_o

The cyclocross isn't mine - it's a friends. There's also an R1000 in the background that's mine.


----------



## Scottyluck

My 2001 R600.


----------



## Mosovich

*Beautiful...*

bike you've got there!


----------



## Xyzzy

05 613...


----------



## Hooben

My 1995 2.8 R-800


----------



## dave962b

Anybody have a pic of a C'dale with Campy Neutrons? I have a set on order to try on my R5000. I think making wheels w/ shimano freehubs is their way of converting people to their side. It's fine w/ me...they make damn fine wheels.


----------



## merckxman

*Cipollini Cannondale*

This is the next "project" for me, perhaps my "lightweight project bike" (the Kestrel fork to be replaced with a full carbon fork). The frame weigh 3.0 lbs, perhaps a bit beefier than regular Cannondales from 1996? It's a made for Mario Cipollini Cannondale, how cool is that? It's white with a gold flash, looks spectacular in sunlight.


----------



## Emilio84

*My baby...*

R700... only changes from stock are:

Wider bars (fit) 
Speedplay Frog Pedals (love em)
Tacx Tao Cages/Tacx Bottles 
Specialzed Turbo Elite cycloputer
Saddle bag

I don't plan on doing anything to it other than regular maintinence at this point. If anything all my money is going towards clothes..


----------



## Ben S

Emilio84, I see you choose the gray color - I was reading your thread re: choice of color.
It looks great, I think the other colors look great too.
How do you like the bike? I'm looking at the same bike to replace my Felt F80, which is a size too large. Do you mind telling me how much you paid for the bike? Thanks and enjoy.


----------



## Emilio84

Ben - I love the bike and the color. I have had no problems and I am loving the ride. For reference my bike is a 50cm frame and I love it. It fits me perfectly (more fitting than anything else) the only item that was switched out was the bar as I have wide shoulders and needed a wider bar. I paid 1200.


----------



## Roadweaver

2004 R800 Cannondale CAAD5. Hope this pic loaded!!!

Trying to post the pic, I guess I need to have it on the www first!


----------



## hmai18

2005 R700
Pic is a little dated since I've now put PD-6610 SPD-SLs on there to replace the Quattros and it is now sporting white bar tape.


----------



## martroy

*03 r1000*

Here is my updated 03 r1000:

Frame: '03 56cm CAAD7
Wheels: Ksyrium Elite
Tires: Michelin Pro Race
Crankset: Shimano Dura Ace 7800
Pedals: Speedplay Zero CSC Edition
Handelbars: FSA K-Force Wing
Stem: FSA OS-115
Saddle: Fizik Arione
Seatpost: FSA K-Force
Shifters: Shimano Ultegra 6500
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra 6500
Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 7800
Brakes: Shimano 105 (Kool Stop pads)


----------



## R1000

martroy that is one nice looking bike....


----------



## way2fast4u

Ok everyone im new to this forum.. Since you asked for pictures you shall recieve.. What youll see is my Cannondale with different setups(rims) the latest which is my favorite is with the 05 Kysriums Limited Edition ES series.. These rims or bad A$$ .. well enjoy.


----------



## novaflare

beergood said:


> In retrospect, I should have taken these photos drivetrain out. Oh well.
> 
> Prepare to love your new bike.
> 
> And yes, I need to paint my basement.


Heh i have that same bike (blue cannondale) but mines white

heres a link to the pic it does now have a front derailer not a great one but it works.

https://spellbound-guild.com/cannondale.jpg


----------



## Mattman

*Stars and Stripes Cad 5*

This is my 2002 Cad 5. I bought this as a frame only, that's how it was sold. Some shops did sell these as copmplete bikes but, I believe they spec'd the build themselves. Mine is unique as far as I know built with 9 speed Campy Chorus. The wheels were Velocity deep V on ultegra hubs initially but have been repalced with a set of Dt Swiss Hugi hubs laced to Open Pros, Easton carbon bars and post smooth the ride. Saddle is a Selle Italia prolink trans am gel flow which must be the longest name of any saddle. I use speedplay pedals and currently use Specialised S-works Mondo tires. It's been a great bike but, I'm getting the itch for a fine steel bike either custom or Colnago maybe.


----------



## jojoaist

Heres mine,


----------



## TeamStaton

05' R700 Charcoal. 

Ksyrium Elites, Italia Gel Flow saddle, Look 206 pedals, Ultegra Rear, 105 Frnt & Shifters.


----------



## taipei168

*R600*

MINE ...
R600 & mavic elite  & ultergra


----------



## 12x23

*nice bici*

where'd you get the cable adjusters (coming out of the shifters). i like those and would like to set 'em up on my Caad 8.


----------



## Fat Rider

*16.5 lb*

I am a big guy. I need a heavy bike. And I use EPO. 

TJ


----------



## martroy

12x23 said:


> where'd you get the cable adjusters (coming out of the shifters). i like those and would like to set 'em up on my Caad 8.


I got them on eBay. They're called Rocket adjuster and they're made by Jagwire/Ritchey.

http://www.jagwireusa.com/rocketlubeadjuster.html

Martin


----------



## 12x23

*thanks ...*

they look cleaner than those adjusters you see spliced in the the housing.


----------



## martroy

*Updated R1000*

Here is my R1000 (once again) with a few updates: new full carbon Slice fork, silver carbon cages and silver Deda bar tape.


----------



## dave962b

*my r5000*

dura ace, neutrons


----------



## Jerry Zawadovski

Frame: 06 six13 Team 56cm
Wheels: Ritchey Carbon WCS
Tires: Hutchinson Fusion Lampre
Crankset: Si Hollowgram 50/36
Pedals: TIME RXS titan
Handelbars: FSA Plasma combo
Saddle: FSA K-Force
Seatpost: FSA K-Force25
Shifters: Shimano DuraAce, Nokon
Rear Derailleur: Shimano DuraAce
Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace
Brakes: FRM CL-2 titanium, Nokon


----------



## botto

late to this party. here's a relic from 1993 - cannondale 2.8 w/8spd ultegra


----------



## Fat Rider

*Put that bike on a diet.*

Just kidding. Nice. Does it weigh in about 14.8 pounds? The ES wheels are my next purchase.

TJ


----------



## Jerry Zawadovski

15,21 lbs /6,9kg/

Jerry


----------



## RLX

bikerbrian said:


> Over the weekend I finally decided to test ride a few cannondales, even though I ordered a blue r5000 in february. Well, it turns out I need a 56cm and I ordered a 58cm. The dealer called Monday morning to change the order to a 56 and was told the 58 had just shipped. He is willing to send it back so no harm there but the 56 isn't expected to arrive until the end of april  . Post some pics to hold me over until then.


Just built up my 05 Cannondale R1000 frame with premium fork that I got from my wife for Christmas.


----------



## Friction_Shifter

1985 R300 with Rodriguez fork. Only original parts are sugino seatpost, tange levin headset, and suntour cyclone shifters. Jealous of the saddle? It's an old turbo minus the covering.


----------



## BIkeMax

*Better photo*


----------



## BIkeMax

*Six13*

New frame ! Just disappointed my blue saddle does not really go..


----------



## bikerbrian




----------



## baghdadbiking

dura ace 10 speed
FSA SLK crank
Mavic Ksyrium SLL
annoying fizik seat


----------



## ninjaslim

*R700*

Here's my R700 with a set of ES wheels and tribars fresh from a time trial

I've just picked up a Six13 pro which will get these wheels, haven't got around to taking any shots yet.


----------



## boarder1995

*Six13 - almost there!*

Just wanted to post an almost-done pic of my six13. Just bought the frame and put my mostly DA group on it. Rode a steel Columbus tubing LeMond before this (Pre-US built - made in Italy), so this should be a big change.


----------



## ralph1

*My CAAD 8*

Hi all here is my new CAAD 8 to add to the collection of fine Dales on here.

06 R5000 60cm
10spd D/A (with D/A cranks and BB)
Ksyrium ES wheelset
Conti Attack force tyres
WCS bars, stem and seatpost
7800 pedals
Premium + fork
SLR XP saddle

I luv it.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## turbomatic73

*one more...*

60cm Caad8 and premium + fork that I picked up from ebay. Put my landshark out of commission (sniff sniff) and moved the parts over to build it up. A bit "plain jane" looking compared to my 'shark, but a whole lot lighter. Amanzing that you can get these for as cheap as what you see on ebay.


----------



## ninjaslim

Perhaps I'm a little biased but the cheap and cheerful Ksyrium ES keeps popping up and making the bikes look hot. Here's my latest ride thats less than 100 miles old. First race this weekend... can't wait

Six 13 Pro Ultegra
Specialised Alias saddle
Use Alien seatpin
Ksyrium ES wheels
Ksyrium ES grip tape


----------



## mtnpat

*1998 R1000*

This is my bike. There are many others like it, but this one is mine.

1998 CAD3 R1000
full Ultegra
Ritchey WCS compact crank
Dupont Chromalusion paint


----------



## beergood

ninjaslim, did you just actually call the Ksyrium ES's cheap and cheerful? We must be working off two completely different budgets.


----------



## ninjaslim

*Cheap and cheerful - yep*

You are quite right I did call ES cheap and cheerful for a couple of reasons

1. They must be cheap if I can afford them, i.e. they aren't Lightweights or some carbon fancy that most of pro peleton seem to be riding. They are the lightest wheels I can afford. What really made me write it was an emailer I recieved this morning with an offer that made me sick, about £100 less than I paid for them and I thought I had got a good deal on them, that my LBS could hardly afford to make. http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=w1001 

2. They make me real cheerful. 

I can't help smiling each time I see them and again when I have to sit up or brake when I'm in a chain gang and seem to be rolling along faster than the man in front.

Don't get me wrong, I love them and would have to be seriously rich before considering another wheel.


----------



## NSXER

'06 Six13 Team 1 & '05 NSX (fast & faster)


----------



## NSXER

Here's another......


----------



## adaml




----------



## Tony Shih

Here is an CAAD 7 Saeco with M2racer set up. 5.845 KG. Light as feather.
I love the ORB pedal.


----------



## trek5200cs

adaml said:


>


Wow! That is gorgeous. Is that a stock Cannondale paint job for a Six13? How do you like those wheels? How do they compare with Ksyrium SL's?


----------



## Buck Satan

New Bike:










Old Bike:










Even older bike, now for rain,etc...










Super old bike, now for trainer duty and possible fixie conversion...


----------



## adaml

trek5200cs said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous. Is that a stock Cannondale paint job for a Six13? How do you like those wheels? How do they compare with Ksyrium SL's?


Thanks! It's a stock '05 frame. I like the wheels. I have never ridden Ksyriums, but the Eastons are light and roll very well. 1500 grams for a 30mm deep clincher wheel isn't bad and the hubs are super smooth. They are probably not as stiff as the Ksyriums though.


----------



## tgiboney

*Fizik*



baghdadbiking said:


> dura ace 10 speed
> FSA SLK crank
> Mavic Ksyrium SLL
> annoying fizik seat



Send the Fizik my way. I love mine and could use a spare


----------



## Kenacycle

Buck Satan said:


>


........................................ ^^^^^^^^^^^ 
LOL on the sticker on the bike


----------



## haz a tcr

I think you have just decided it for me Buck Satan. I must have a raw alu CAAD 8!


----------



## Viperr1

My version of a raw CAAD 8. 15.2 lbs as it sits with Dura Ace, AC 350's, Syntace bars and stem, Aspide Carbon saddle and Speed Play Zero Ti.

Adaml, nice color scheme on your Six13.

Rick


----------



## Xyzzy

A few updates...


----------



## Buck Satan

*Weight difference?*



Viperr1 said:


> My version of a raw CAAD 8. 15.2 lbs as it sits with Dura Ace, AC 350's, Syntace bars and stem, Aspide Carbon saddle and Speed Play Zero Ti.
> Rick


Hmmm....not sure how yours is that much lighter than mine, it weighed in at 16.52. I guess it's mostly in the wheels and the saddle. I don't see how you sit on that thing for any length of time, bue whatever works for you! Beautiful bike.


----------



## Viperr1

Thanks Buck Satan. The big difference is definitely in the wheels and tires. The AC 350's are 1280 grams with the Sapim spoke upgrade and the Continental Supersonic tires and tubes are very light but admittedly flat prone. I have been pretty lucky so far with them. The skewers knock off a little also. 
The seat dropped 120 grams from the original Fizik but has it's own issues. I find it comfortable but the edges are almost sharp and are wearing through my riding shorts, could get expensive.
The Syntace bar and stem also knocked a big chunk off of the stock bar and stem setup and the Premium Plus fork dropped a 1/4 lb from the original Premium after it was cut.
I have some OG Ti brakes coming that will put it solidly under 15lbs.
By the way, what does your CAAD 8 frame weigh ? I really like the ES's on yours, have you thought about red bar tape to compliment them?


----------



## northwest

*CAAD 8 Raw*

After seeing Buck Satan and viperr1's build I had to get my own. 
Not sure how to get the picture posted but here is the link
http://www.telemarktips.com/Photopost/showphoto.php?photo=5803&size=big


----------



## salesguy

*my new six-13*

Here are a few shots of my new ride. SRM to be installed tomorrow


----------



## Buck Satan

northwest said:


> After seeing Buck Satan and viperr1's build I had to get my own.


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Buck Satan

salesguy said:


> Here are a few shots of my new ride. SRM to be installed tomorrow


Man, that saddle angle looks painful!


----------



## beergood

I'm shifting around in my office chair just looking at it.


----------



## northwest

*CAAD 8 Raw*










How I get this to show up?


----------



## BigChainRing

*R3000*

2003 R3000
9-SPD Dura Ace
FSA SLK Compact Cranks w/ MegaEXO BB
FSA OS-115 Stem
FSA K-Wing Carbon Bars
Deda Black Stick
fi'zi:k Arione Saddle
Mavic Ksyrium Wheels
Conti Grand Prix 4000


----------



## YakuzaSmurf

Here is a pic of my new 54cm Six13 Fusion frame. I had a 2005 Six13 frame that was replaced under warranty for the standard paint blister issue. I have the standard 2005 DuraAce build up with the exception of the handlebars. I replaced the FSA K-Wing with the K-Force bar. I just prefer the standard round bar. The pedals are Time RXS carbon/ti, and the cages are just some Blackburn Chicanes.


----------



## BigChainRing

*Caad7*

2003 R3000
9-SPD Dura Ace
FSA SLK Compact Cranks w/ MegaEXO BB
FSA OS-115 Stem
FSA K-Wing Carbon Bars
Deda Black Stick
fi'zi:k Arione Saddle
Mavic Ksyrium Wheels
Conti Grand Prix 4000


----------



## John The Bed

*Some of mine*

Black lightning #283

2004 cyclocross disc, in road mode. With "on one" midge bars and use sx seat post. I fell in love with the paint when I saw it. Its my true go anywhere do anything bike.


----------



## haz a tcr

salesguy said:


> Here are a few shots of my new ride. SRM to be installed tomorrow


Great bike, but that has to be one of the most extreme saddle angles i've ever seen! 

Is that your normal position?


----------



## Canecreekfreak

2005 R700 Triple, Cane Creek Volos wheels and Salsa stem.

View attachment 58280

View attachment 58281


----------



## Jerry Zawadovski

*my new SystemSix *

Frame: 07 SystemSix 56cm
Wheels: Ritchey Carbon WCS
Tires: Hutchinson Fusion Lampre
Crankset: Si Hollowgram 52/36
Pedals: TIME RXS titan
Handelbars: FSA Energy
Stem: SystemSix Carbon
Saddle: Fizik Arione titanium
Seatpost: USE Alien Carbon
Shifters: Shimano DuraAce
Rear Derailleur: Shimano DuraAce
Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace
Brakes: Shimano DuraAce, Jagwire Carbon


----------



## paint

I can't stand the stem, but the rest of the bike is growing on me a lot. When I saw the first pictures I was unsure, but I'm thinking I like it. A lot. Beefy bikes are good bikes (at least aesthetically). Congrats!

You need to do a ride report soon so we can hear reviews.


----------



## YakuzaSmurf

paint said:


> I can't stand the stem, but the rest of the bike is growing on me a lot. When I saw the first pictures I was unsure, but I'm thinking I like it. A lot. Beefy bikes are good bikes (at least aesthetically). Congrats!
> 
> You need to do a ride report soon so we can hear reviews.


I saw a green and orange System6 (looked better than it sounds), and the stem wasn't that bad in person. It does have a bulbous look to it, and I think I prefer the looks of the FSA OS-115, but if someone gave me a bike with that stem I would not complain!


----------



## Bob Ross

Just got my Synapse Carbon 2 about two weeks ago. So far so good.Or rather, so far pretty f%$*kin' good!

It's totally stock, you don't need me to list the componants, do ya?


----------



## byronbw

*Here're mine:*

Started with a SV400 MTB in 1997, then changed to a SV2000:
View attachment 59017


Spending more time on the road now, I have been riding a Scott Scale for the road, but decided to do it more properly. Here's my latest (just one week old!)
(Sorry for the quality of this pic, cell phone camera!)

View attachment 59018


System Six Si3C, handlebar changed to FSA K-Wing, Speedplay Frog Ti pedals

Byron


----------



## desmo13

*1st bike after 18 years off*

old cannondale in pieces, thinking about rebuilding it, 1987 w/DA.
But here is whatg I am on now. impulse buy, had to lose weight, so grabbed the 1st c'dale I found. 45lbs lost now, some more to go. '05 R500. Stock except tires, and saddle/tape.

wondering to keep upgrading? or buy somehting new in the 2-3k range.


----------



## coldplay

*New Synapse 2*

Got my Synapse 2 about a month ago... absolutely love it. All stock except for the tires and saddle (Specialized). I rode a Six13 and the new System Six, but I'm not a racer and I liked the Synapse the best! What a dream to ride...


----------



## Fanaticbiking

*Just built her up!!!*

Maiden voyage tomorrow!

56cm team frameset Took me 8 weeks to get!

Full DA 10
FAS K-wing bar
Zipp Stem
Look Keo carbon pedals
Elite PASE cages
Easton EC90 Zero post
Fizik Team saddle
Ksyrium SL with Tufo Elite clincher/tublars


17 pounds. I wasn't even concerned with weight, but that is not too bad!


----------



## MellowDramatic

My beloved Cannondale CAD2 R300. I know it pines in comparison to some of the bikes on here, but this bike really does ride nice, and is well taken care of.

Shimano 105 crank
Bontrager rear tire/Hutchinson front (blew back tire and had it replaced)
Look PP296 pedals (took me a while to get used to the yellow)
Specialized saddle (love it)


----------



## omniviper

coldplay said:


> Got my Synapse 2 about a month ago... absolutely love it. All stock except for the tires and saddle (Specialized). I rode a Six13 and the new System Six, but I'm not a racer and I liked the Synapse the best! What a dream to ride...



whats the name of the compuiter that is hooked on the stem?


----------



## jhenry4

*05 CAAD 7 w/Campy Record*

CAAD 7 54cm
FSA RD 600 wheels
Campy Record
Specialized saddle and seatpost
Control Tech Bar
smokin fast.


----------



## Hammerli

*06 R800*

My new R800, I'm not really a fan of the Mavics, but after complaining to my Fiance that the only part of the stock bike I didn't like was the R550 wheels, she had them put on ES wheels unbeknownst to me since she thought they were the best looking wheels they had. I have a couple changes in the works to trim down the weight a little.


----------



## paint

Man, bare aluminum is so sexy.


----------



## Hammerli

paint said:


> Man, bare aluminum is so sexy.


How about curvaceous bare Al.


----------



## ninjaslim

Hammerli said:


> My new R800, I'm not really a fan of the Mavics, but after complaining to my Fiance that the only part of the stock bike I didn't like was the R550 wheels, she had them put on ES wheels unbeknownst to me since she thought they were the best looking wheels they had. I have a couple changes in the works to trim down the weight a little.


I'll swap you a pair of lightweights for your ES and your fiance!

There're fantastic wheels man, bullet proof and not too heavy, you're bike looks great.


----------



## Elfstone

Here are some pix of my 2006 R1000. I'll try and take some better ones in the near future...


----------



## dzzic

My R900 (campy Veloce) 2006


----------



## Scuzzo

*CAD 1998 Green and Yellow Dale with campy record*

this cad3 frame was bought used from Helen Cycles Race Team, and my friend Jean sold me the 5 year old Campy 8sp Record components bult up in 1997?. wheel set is Colorado Cyclist bought 4 years ago. and now it has been retired.. but it is still a very nice ride and a bit rare. Has brought me may years and miles of pleasure..

see ya on the road


----------



## Kabooby

Hey Jerry Z how do you like the Ritcheys and how do they compare to Ksyrium sl's if you had a pair, or similar. Not sure how smooth and reliable the new hubs are compared to Mavic Carbone sl's or Zipp 404.


----------



## asciibaron

here's my new ride - need to change a few things starting with the saddle.


----------



## fvailler

Here's my 2000' R3000, still as new after +6 years and +4000km...


----------



## paint

Hammerli said:


> How about curvaceous bare Al.


You are only feeding my lust. 

I LOVE my '06 R1000, but between bare aluminum and CAAD9, I already want a new steed. I'm having visions of bare aluminum with pink accents.


----------



## ninjaslim

*New frame*

I've finally got a new Six13 Pro frame to replace my snapped wreck (see Honey I broke the Bike http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63426 for the gore)

Here it is with Look bar tape and a few other new bits that snuck on!


----------



## John The Bed

That is one sweet looking ride.It looks fast standing still. Glad you things got sorted out in the end. I think it looks nicer with the silver tape too.
Nice veiws you got there.


----------



## ninjaslim

cheers

I'm seriously enjoying the ride and finding going slow very hard. I agreed the silver tape is a vast improvement, I'm almost looking forward to putting this away for the winter as it's way too much fun.

The replacement frame came with the Premium +, all carbon, forks and I'm not sure if I'm kidding myself, but they seem to spice up the handling and must shave a few grams off the front end.

Views = Guernsey West Coast


----------



## DieselDan

Updated pic of long aformentioned Cannondale.


----------



## Blade

My baby...


----------



## cardace315

*new ride*

This is my new 2007 Cannondale CAAD9 Optimo 2 Compact. Just got it.


----------



## Dale Rider

My Cannondale R800


----------



## 86Sierra

cardace315 said:


> This is my new 2007 Cannondale CAAD9 Optimo 2 Compact. Just got it.


Looks good! I'm planning to get the same bike, but in black and standard crank.

How do you like it so far?


----------



## cbuchanan

Cannondale Six13 Saeco replica, received as a frame only. I stripped my other road bike (Salsa Campeon) of it's parts to build this up. The plan is to rebuild it with Campy Chorus and an undecided wheelset. Totally love how smooth and stiff this bike is compared to others that I have ridden.


----------



## Xyzzy

*Going longer and lower...*

12345


----------



## Speedy

^^^ Nice. Is that an FSA -17* stem?


----------



## Xyzzy

Speedy said:


> Is that an FSA -17* stem?


Yes, it took me a few weeks to find a place that had them. Most places told me they didn't exist even though FSA's web site had them listed. The price wasn't great but they have free shipping.

http://www.niagaracycle.com/product_info.php/products_id/1751

I like how it matches the 73° head tube angle so it ends up perfectly level.


----------



## cbart330

Hey Jerry,

LOVE the bike. I think the stem looks great. Now that you have had a chance to ride it what do you think. I'm expecting my new one in a month or so....would love to hear any comments on the bike. Thanks


----------



## Speedy

Xyzzy said:


> I like how it matches the 73° head tube angle so it ends up perfectly level.


Me too. I've wanted one, but have been waiting to see how one looks a Cannondale. -Thanks

BTW: what seat post it that - I like the small head on it.


----------



## Xyzzy

Speedy said:


> BTW: what seat post it that - I like the small head on it.


It is a Campy Record seat post. It is *much* easier to adjust than the stock Alien/Cyclops thing. Plus, IMO, it looks better. It weighs a lot more, though.


----------



## skyline377

coldplay said:


> Got my Synapse 2 about a month ago... absolutely love it. All stock except for the tires and saddle (Specialized). I rode a Six13 and the new System Six, but I'm not a racer and I liked the Synapse the best! What a dream to ride...





I got the same computer, just wondering how do you mount your computer onto the stem?? Just got a wing bar and really want to keep the same computer


----------



## Guest

Just renewed my caad 5 USA edition. I put FSA carbon bars and Ksyrium Elite wheels on. Feels like a new bike! Maybe it will keep me satisfied for a few more years. You guys have some nice looking bikes in this thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## jhenry4

*sweet ride*

that's an awsome ride and a paint scheme that i've always loved.


----------



## primalcarl

54cm 2005 R5000. Work in progress at the moment, new brakes are in the post. A lot of blue to replace from my previous bike but will see me through the winter


----------



## big game

Note ugly Specialized "chair." Ugly but comfortable. 

Pic was taken prior to my two crashes this year. So I've picked up some dents along the way. 

Good news is I got a SystemSix. With Easton wheels coming my way, and a few other upgrades, my new 58 should weight about 15.2 lbs. I'll take that.


----------



## gertjan

My sweet six13  
Upgrades: Ksyrium SL wheelset and Thomson Elite seatpost.
Size is 59.


----------



## the_gormandizer

2000 CAAD4 56cm with full Ultegra. 
Shimano WH-6500 wheels.
Speedplay X-2 pedals.
ITM Millenium seat post.
Selle San Marco saddle.
Ritchey stem.

The bike was built-up by a bike shop, originally with a triple, which I switched to a double with a 12-27 after a month of riding. The bike has about 14,000 miles on it, witnessed by the patina on the seat (from my butt) and seatpost (from the velcro strap on the seat-bag).

The rear wheel has been rebuilt twice: the first time it buckled due a run-in with a pot-hole at high speed (entering a covered bridge, it was too dark to see -- I won't do that again!), the second time due to a crack noticed on the rim. I recently upgraded to the Garmin Edge 305 because my Flight-Deck controls would no longer work after a very wet, rainy ride.

I know it is a bit pedestrian these days, but I love this bike, and it is hard to justify getting something more upmarket (yet) for the kind of riding I do.


----------



## primalcarl

The blue seat isn't intentional, it's what was on my old bike, not sure whether it's going to stay yet


----------



## omniviper

AT LAST! My spoof cannondale is done. Enjoy my crackenfail!











Here's my workhorse cannondale r2000. Weighs about 21 pounds, but thats my weight to get stronger. I'm saving up for a systemsix


----------



## j.king

*My new System Six*

Got this back in October, great ride so far.


----------



## harvestlaser

very nice bike, you are really pushing that black/silver barrier. is that a 54cm?


----------



## j.king

56 cm


----------



## bluebomberx

This is my wife's Christmas present. Now I need to replace my six-year-old Trek 2000.


----------



## toyota

bluebomberx said:


> This is my wife's Christmas present. Now I need to replace my six-year-old Trek 2000.


 *DONT EVER clamp aluminum tubes.*:idea:


----------



## bluebomberx

Yeah... If you know what you're doing, you won't damage a anything. Don't believe everything you read on the internet. Stands like the Ultimate I have in the picture are not spring-loaded like the Park clamps. If the user puts too much pressure on the clamp, maybe some damage will happen. Also, there is a seat post inside of the seat tube that will prevent anything from being crushed. One can clamp a bike in an Ultimate stand on any round tube he sees fit as long as he knows what he's doing. Besides, if you were supposed to secure it anywhere but the seat post, how do you think it will fit on a trunk or hitch mount bike rack? Not by the seat post...


----------



## bluebomberx

I ended going back today to pick up the last 06 R1000 they had in my size. Here it is; clamped by the seat post just for toyota :thumbsup: I tried to ride my wife's this morning to see if I could make her 52cm work better for me than the 52cm Trek I bought used. I still felt cramped up despite the longer stem. This R1000 felt like home.


----------



## samuel

*closeout?*

I was just curious if you got the R1000 on closeout and if you don't mind sharing at what price. I have located the same exact bike for $1429.99 on closeout.


bluebomberx said:


> I ended going back today to pick up the last 06 R1000 they had in my size. Here it is; clamped by the seat post just for toyota :thumbsup: I tried to ride my wife's this morning to see if I could make her 52cm work better for me than the 52cm Trek I bought used. I still felt cramped up despite the longer stem. This R1000 felt like home.


----------



## bluebomberx

Not $1429.99, that's for sure. It was on closeout for $1699.


----------



## samuel

*gone*

Thanks. I just called the shop and they sold it. I had a feeling that it was a good deal.


bluebomberx said:


> Not $1429.99, that's for sure. It was on closeout for $1699.


----------



## brycer

*My brand new Six13 team Ultegra*

An early delivery from Santa.


----------



## Xyzzy

New wheels, went with black this time.


----------



## DieselDan

*Yet another updated pic*

of my beloved Cannodale. Now she sports new wheels. Shimano 600 hubs with black Mavic Open Pro rims, laced by a master wheelsmith.










Also a nifty view of both my 1995 Honda Odyssey and 1998 Oldsmobile Silouette 9sp).


----------



## bikerbrian

My new, blue Six13 frame to replace the clear one with corrosion


----------



## bkranich

Mid-90ish Track frame, recently updated.

Got it powdercoated a flat black, updated with some new decals. Used to be that metallic light blue color. 

Still has all the original Superbe Pro components, except for the headset. They're the nicest around.


----------



## Streetking

Here is my 2004 Cyclocross Disc.. with the road-setup  

"]Cyclocross Disc[/URL]
greetings


----------



## tyjacks

Anybody have pics of an 2007 SystemSix or Six13 in a 60cm or 63cm size?


----------



## jeffst

*New SystemSix*

Just got it last week. All of 10 miles so far as the weather has been wet and I caught a cold.


----------



## tyjacks

Jeffst, your ride looks absolutly fabulus.... what size is it? Please keep this thread updated on the bikes performance and handling after you have a few more miles on it. Looks great....


----------



## samuel

*wheels*

Very good looking bike. Did you build it yourself or buy it stock and change the wheels? What wheels by the way?


jeffst said:


> Just got it last week. All of 10 miles so far as the weather has been wet and I caught a cold.


----------



## jeffst

*wheels*

it's a stock bike. Changed the seatpost to a Thomson setback (hate the Alien adjustment) and the wheels to Fulcrum Racing 1s, as everyone has the Ksyriums.


----------



## jeffst

*size*

Thanks. It's a 54


----------



## Shagybalzak

<img src="https://a79.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/36/l_8fdd0453622f87558f1be494d94cd096.jpg" />
<img src="https://a595.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/26/l_7bd5bf5e3028d9e2be3ad7a0dd8e6832.jpg" />
My Systemsix is a 63. That big HT makes it look almost normal! And I had to show my Track Bike some love here. It's the ONLY Six13 with horizontal dropouts!! look closely at the carbon/aluminum junction, that's right, carved flame lugs! 
Jealous?


----------



## omniviper

i think im too horny from all the dale pr0n


----------



## tyjacks

Shagybalzak, 
What is you physical size? How do you like the systemsix so far? Is it worth the money? BTW it look great !!!


----------



## Shagybalzak

Hey tyjacs,

I'm 6'5" and 245lbs... I'm have a powerlifting/bodybuilding physique. I'm fairly hard on my bikes and this one has taken all the punishment I could give it. Don't let my size fool you, I'm a fairly good climber and have a pretty powerful top-end. 
The SystemSix is the toughest and lightest bike I've ever owned. I've always ridden either full aluminum or full carbon bikes. I also own a Synapse and a CAAD7 but never felt fast on carbon. The SystemSix is different... its ride is deceivingly smooth but accelerates better than my track bike! It's the best bike on the market. 
I can't tell you if it's worth the money because I didn't have to pay anything for it. I test bikes like this for a living. I've been called the worst case scenario! haha! 
Thanks, it's about to look better. She's getting repainted as the matte black version of the Healthnet bikes and I'm switching out my ESs for the SSLs on my CAAD7. Those red hubs won't work with the orange and teal. The final question is, do I want to switch out the carbon brakes and Si crank for Force stuff. Anyway, if you're thinking about getting a SystemSix, do it now and after one ride, you'll justify the cost... trust me.


----------



## r500titus

*it's my first road bike.*

hi guys,
I'm a MTB guy but I just got a used road bike which I love a lot.


----------



## tyjacks

Shagybalzak,
Thanks for the response, I'm trying to decide between the Systemsix, a BMC SLT 01 or a Look 595 Ultra. I'm 6'3" @ 260lbs. and I have a 37in inseam. Based on measurments I would need a 60 or 61 cm size bike. How would the Systemsix compare to the bikes mentioned above? Any experience with either?


----------



## LeDomestique

*New CAAD9*

New CAAD9, optimo 1.....1 day old. HAD to post it. 

cheers


----------



## tgiboney

*Sweet*

LeDomestique

I’m contemplating using the Cdale frame replacement policy to swap out my CADD 9 for one. Is this your first CADD frame if not can you please let me know how it rides compared to your previous CADD frame and help with the decision?


----------



## LeDomestique

Ugh....difficult to answer. My only experience with CAAD frames was a CAAD3 Mountain bike (F500) from 1998 that I still own and cherish, so I can't compare between CAAD road frames. 
I test rode a CAAD8 (06) , CAAD9 (07) and a Six13 (06). By far, the sweetest ride was the Six13, although it was spec'ed with the best of the best and aprox 3K (aussie $) above my budget. 
To be completely honest, I felt more comfortable (bit more plush) on the CAAD8, but I didn't like the components and I did have a bit more budget to burn, so I decided on the CAAD9. 
For me, the 9 is a rocket. Very very stiff and clims better than anything I've ridden before.
So far, I'm extremely happy with the bike. Tush is still getting used to the Fi'zik Pave. I've done 70K this weekend, when I reach 200-300K I'll write a review. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Shagybalzak

Hey tyacks,

I've owned a look 486. I hated it. not only was it very sluggish out of the saddle, but the internal cable routing was sub par and started to fall apart. I've always been a fan of BMC's aesthetics, but we've tested them and they didn't measure up against the System Six. I think you know the answer.


----------



## tyjacks

Hey Shagybalzak,
Do you have any additional pics of your Systemsix?


----------



## Shagybalzak

It's getting the new Healthnet Matte Black paint job... I'll be putting her back together mid-week. What did you need to see in detail?


----------



## tyjacks

Hey Shagybalzak,
Primarily the head tube area and different angles.


----------



## levels1069

LeDomestique said:


> New CAAD9, optimo 1.....1 day old. HAD to post it.
> 
> cheers


gorgeous, i'm trying to find one in my size to go test ride...you can really see the beefed up conjuction at the top tube. how do you like it?


----------



## marc180

*my CAAD8...*

52cm CAAD8 frame
premium plus carbon fork
K Elite wheelset
ritchey pro stem and bars
red/silver arione saddle
...thomson seatpost on the way


----------



## haz a tcr

Shagybalzak said:


> Hey tyacks,
> 
> I've owned a look 486. I hated it. not only was it very sluggish out of the saddle, but the internal cable routing was sub par and started to fall apart. I've always been a fan of BMC's aesthetics, but we've tested them and they didn't measure up against the System Six. I think you know the answer.


I really think that a 486 is no comparison to a 595... the designs are completely different and the 486 is pretty much the worst Look in terms of stiffness and also the heaviest. I ride an XL 585 Ultra and find the stiffness to be excellent, almost too stiff for me really as I only weigh 68kg, That said if I weighed 260lbs I think I would be leaning towards the System6 - one of the stiffest bikes tested by TOUR magazine and I know about 6 people who are very happy with theirs.


----------



## tyjacks

Shagybalzak,
Have you ever tested a Cervelo Soloist Team (aluminum) bike? If so what size and how did it perform for someone your size & weight?


----------



## Magsdad

*A little raw....*

Here is both of them now. I originally ordered a CAAD8-2, but they accidentally sent a CAAD9-3. THe shop gave me a great deal and I had to go for it. I'm glad I did. Hope you like 'em! I sure do!


----------



## Shagybalzak

Hey Tyjacks,
I haven't ridden that Cervelo. We Tour Tested the stiffness to wieght of an R3 against the SystemSix and the R3 came in slightly better. That's stiffness to weight though, not specific stiffness. The SystemSix did better there in those numbers. That's the only answer I can give you. I didn't get a chance to ride it, because it was a 56... From looking at the Soloist Team online I can tess you right now it's not going to be as stiff or comfortable as the SystemSix. Cervelo's new bikes really rely on the huge BB dimensions and oversized CS and DT junctions to give their bikes such great numbers. The aero tube and skinny stays probably won't cut it that well. Like I said though, we never tested it.


----------



## Shagybalzak

2008 Healthnet Below!


----------



## Shagybalzak

<img src="https://a860.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/23/l_18cceab7bb09a54335ca7b57b6373ed3.jpg" />
<img src="https://a889.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/8/l_4306535293d30ae62ff0e04028038310.jpg" />
<img src="https://a990.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/7/l_4ff771904fb70821f6b836d53185c91d.jpg" />

This is my new paint job, what do you think? Should I switch to my silver Ksyriums?


----------



## jhenry4

*pretty sweet*

that does look nice, though i'm partial to the new Liquigas paintjob.

what bars do you have installed there? looks like the control tech comps.


----------



## Xyzzy

I changed a few of parts during my annual overhaul.



Frame: Cannondale Six13
Fork: Cannondale Slice Premium+
Wheels: Campagnolo Eurus
Skewers: Tune AC14
Tires: Veloflex Black
Tubes: Michelin A1 Latex
Crank: Cannondale SI Hollowgram
Chainrings: Spécialités T.A. Hegoa
Pedals: Speedplay X/2
Cassette: Campagnolo Veloce
Chain: Campagnolo Record
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Record
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Record
Shifters: Campagnolo Record
Brakes: Campagnolo Record
Cables: Campagnolo Record
Handlebars: Full Speed Ahead Energy T
Stem: Full Speed Ahead OS-115
Headset: Campagnolo Record
Bar Tape: Deda Elementi
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
Seat Post: Campagnolo Record
Bottle Cages & bottles: Campagnolo Record
Chainring bolts: Full Speed Ahead
Brake Pads: Swissstop GHP
Bar end plugs: Hope Technology Grip Doctor
Other: Deda Dog Fang.


----------



## Shagybalzak

jhenry4, yea those are ControlTech CarbonComps... They may look goofy but after about 4 hours, my mits feel fresh! 
Xyzzy, Those wheels are pretty sweet... I have an unused Record 10 cassette if youre interested!


----------



## Xyzzy

Shagybalzak said:


> Xyzzy, Those wheels are pretty sweet... I have an unused Record 10 cassette if youre interested!


I run the Veloce because I can't get a 14-23 in Record.


----------



## jhenry4

shagy,
they don't look goofy... they look like mine. and asside from mine that's the only other set i've seen.

cheers


----------



## LetsGoOutside

*My contribution*

2001 Cdale crosser: little left stock, the frame has somewhere around 17,000 miles of training, road racing and crossing on it and is the only bike I have ever owned that has been continuously ridden since the day I bought it. 

2007 Caad8 optimo3: stock as a rock, hasn't even been outside since I bought it a month and a half ago because the roads are filled with sludgey salt and I have the cross bike for those conditions.


----------



## Turkey Feathers

*Another Nekid CAAD9 for the mix*

Here's my new C-dale, I've had it for a week, and only put 50 miles on it so far (been a little chilly around here) but I like it alot. It's the Optimo 3, size 60cm.








Had to put it in front of my wife's piano, the white wall is just too blah for my taste...


----------



## primalcarl

Updated with DA cranks, not sure whether to get pedals too


----------



## y tin

Just finished building this, sorry about the background clutter.


----------



## omniviper

holy monkey. thats a lot of bikes!


----------



## MRFIXALL4

Hey Y Tin, that six13 is sweet looking but might I suggest you ditch the blue tyres for some Conti GP 4000 in silver colour. Might as well make the whole bike match.


----------



## turbomatic73

*Team GTC Caad9*

Just got our new team Caad9's last weekend--Team GTC in custom color/decals. 

DA 9 spd (would like 10 spd but the 9 spd will not die!...50k miles on the shifters and counting...)
Bontrager Race Lite wheels
Veloflex Pave tires
Ultegra SPD-SL pedals


----------



## samuel

*paint*

Great color choice. I like it. Is the GTC under the clear coat?
Did your team happen to order one too many of those frames in a size 60cm for me? Just kidding. But that would be cool.
Have fun with it.


turbomatic73 said:


> Just got our new team Caad9's last weekend--Team GTC in custom color/decals.
> 
> DA 9 spd (would like 10 spd but the 9 spd will not die!...50k miles on the shifters and counting...)
> Bontrager Race Lite wheels
> Veloflex Pave tires
> Ultegra SPD-SL pedals


----------



## turbomatic73

yep...GTC decal and everything else is under a nice thick coat of clear. 



samuel said:


> Great color choice. I like it. Is the GTC under the clear coat?
> Did your team happen to order one too many of those frames in a size 60cm for me? Just kidding. But that would be cool.
> Have fun with it.


----------



## omniviper

how much did the frame cost you?


----------



## turbomatic73

Not sure the exact price we get them for since our sponsors cover some of it. Cannondale does have some great sponsorship programs though...have ridden for a couple teams over the years that have offered good deals on cannondale frames. 



omniviper said:


> how much did the frame cost you?


----------



## wilric44

*Synapse 2*

First post to the Forum, 

DA, Zero Gravity, CF Handle Bars. I am thinking about a SystemSix but caught between several bikes.

wilric


----------



## furiousG

*Just cleaned my bike and figured I'd post it*

This is my "college racing special" CAAD4 frame off ebay with various Campy Record and Chorus parts also off ebay. I really like this bike, I only wish the fork was 1-1/8".


----------



## MRFIXALL4

Blue bikes are slow. Just kidding. The Campy was a nice choice.


----------



## Xyzzy

The old:



Xyzzy said:


> Frame: Cannondale Six13
> Fork: Cannondale Slice Premium+
> Wheels: Campagnolo Eurus
> Skewers: Tune AC14
> Tires: Veloflex Black
> Tubes: Michelin A1 Latex
> Crank: Cannondale SI Hollowgram
> Chainrings: Spécialités T.A. Hegoa
> Pedals: Speedplay X/2
> Cassette: Campagnolo Veloce
> Chain: Campagnolo Record
> Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Record
> Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Record
> Shifters: Campagnolo Record
> Brakes: Campagnolo Record
> Cables: Campagnolo Record
> Handlebars: Full Speed Ahead Energy T
> Stem: Full Speed Ahead OS-115
> Headset: Campagnolo Record
> Bar Tape: Deda Elementi
> Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
> Seat Post: Campagnolo Record
> Bottle Cages & bottles: Campagnolo Record
> Chainring bolts: Full Speed Ahead
> Brake Pads: Swissstop GHP
> Bar end plugs: Hope Technology Grip Doctor
> Other: Deda Dog Fang.


The new:



Frame: Cannondale Six13, 56cm
Fork: Cannondale Slice Premium Plus
Wheels: Campagnolo Eurus
Skewers: Tune AC14
Tires: Veloflex Black, 700x22mm
Tubes: Michelin Aircomp Latex
Crank: Cannondale SI Hollowgram, 175mm
Chainrings: Spécialités T.A. Hegoa, 53/44
Chainring bolts: Shimano Dura Ace (!)
Cassette: Campagnolo Record, 11-21
Chain: Campagnolo Record, 108 links
Pedals: Speedplay X/2
Shifters: Campagnolo Record QS
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Record QS, braze-on, ø35mm
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Record, short cage
Brakes: Campagnolo Record Skeleton
Brake Pads: Swissstop Race 2000 GHP
Cables: Campagnolo Record
Handlebars: Deda Newton Shallow, ø31.8mm, 40cm c-c
Bar Tape: Cinelli Cork
Bar end plugs: Hope Technology Grip Doctor
Stem: Thomson X2, 13cm
Headset: Campagnolo Record Hiddenset, TTC
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
Seat Post: Thomson Masterpiece ø27.2x240mm
Bottle Cages & bottles: Campagnolo Record
Other: Deda Dog Fang, ø35mm

Well, not totally new. Just a warranty frame, one size smaller. A few new bits. Sold my 05 Campy stuff and bought 07. More aluminum parts. Lower weight. At 15.8lb now.


----------



## Speedy

^^^ Nice upgrade!


----------



## shah

*My Dale.*

This is my recently built six13.tq.


----------



## anderz

*Liquigas System Six Pro 105 Compact*

Got this on Tuesday and it´s the best bike i have ever owned. Fast and agile and simply beautiful


----------



## y tin

Liquigas six looks good, was never going to be sure about those colours but yours looks ok. What are they tyres and are they the ones that the liquigas team use?


----------



## bjkfly

*SystemSix Si2*

I just got a brand new SystemSix Si2. Love every bit of it. The SRAM is awsome, little getting used to but great!. The bike just leaps forward and just screams faster at you!

I highly suggest trying one out or testriding. You will not be disapointed. Mine is a 58cm.


----------



## capt_phun

bjkfly said:


> I just got a brand new SystemSix Si2. Love every bit of it. The SRAM is awsome, little getting used to but great!. The bike just leaps forward and just screams faster at you!
> 
> I highly suggest trying one out or testriding. You will not be disapointed. Mine is a 58cm.


How much does the S6 with Sram cost?


----------



## wilric44

capt_phun said:


> How much does the S6 with Sram cost?


SRAM - $4999, DA - $4799, Team Replica - Priceless


----------



## jhenry4

are those opposing silver and black bottle cages on that S6? that's a nice little detail that goes a long way.


----------



## blofeld42

I got a test ride on the SystemSix Si2 at the Sea Otter Classic. It's an impressive ride. I think it's pretty much the last word on stiffness. I can't imagine a bike being _usefully_ stiffer. The SRAM Force stuff was good, and I think better than DuraAce in functionality. The shifts seem crisper and more positive. I have no idea what the durability is compared to Shimano.

The handling seemed a little quicker than I rememberd from a single five minute test ride on a Six13. My ideal for handling is a "classic" stage racing bike: something I don't have to ride herd on constantly to keep in line, with lots of no-hands stability. They didn't have my size available, so I was riding something a bit smaller than is my wont. I don't have the flexibility to get that low on the bars anymore, so I'd need a stem with more rise. 

I also rode a Synapse, which on paper has a nearly identical geometry, but seemed much more stable. That was a real mystery to me. Fork trail is almost the same, wheel base is just a few mm longer, BB drop is the same, but it seemed considerably more stable. I can't imagine the tires making that much of a difference.


----------



## bjkfly

Yeah I thought the opposing water bottle cages were a nice touch. They're just aluminum cannondale cages but are really light.


----------



## John The Bed

*My six13*

Just bought the frame and swapped all the parts (apart from the front mech) from my cannondale black lightning. The down tube is bigger on the six13 compared to my caad7.
So its pretty much full record, black hollowgram si cranks and black and gold neutron wheels. The difference in ride compared to the caad7 is amazing. Much more comfortable. I am loving it. Only thing I might change is the record seatpost. Might go to an inline post to make the position the same as my cross bike.


----------



## 1stmh

So here's my baby
She's new, but I've logged 200k this weekend. 




























I waited a long time to get this bike, which makes it all the more sweeter.

But I keep looking for my downtube shifters  It's gonna take some time...


----------



## chase224

My new ride.


----------



## zosocane

chase224 said:


> My new ride.


What size frame? And what is total weight as shown?


----------



## chase224

It is a 54 and weighs 16.29 lbs.


----------



## primalcarl




----------



## RoyIII

50 cm Caad5 frame from GVH bikes with Chorus, daytona pedals, chorus open pro wheels, mavic ssc brakes, Easton EC90 fork replaced the alloy steerer slice fork, specialized toupe gel saddle.


----------



## ninjaslim

anderz said:


> Got this on Tuesday and it´s the best bike i have ever owned. Fast and agile and simply beautiful


I'm thinking about one of these, I'm not too sure about the Liquigas colours and fancy the white lighting colour option, but can't find any images of it (UK) Is it what Di Luca won Stage 12 on? 

How does it ride and compared to what? I've just crashed & killed another Six13 Pro so in the market for a replacement race machine.


----------



## way2fast4u

New addition to the heard!!


----------



## hmai18

I originally bought a 54cm 2005 R700 and upgraded it piece by piece as I found deals on new bits and sold the old parts to make up the cost. After two seasons of trying to make my body fit the bike, I decided to get something that fit me. Got myself a 50cm CAAD8 frame and moved all the parts from the old bike. I also found one of the all carbon Slice Si fork that were spec'd on some of the 2004 CAAD7's and Six13's, but it's been a month and it hasn't showed up yet. I will be starting a claim with Paypal soon to get my money back. The Premium fork weighed 350g, so I'm not too terribly disappointed. 

Didn't weigh everything individually, but the shop measured it at 18.7lb with cages and computer mounts. The biggest pigs are still the 550 wheels, but those'll go away over the winter when I move down to Vermont for grad school and can order me up a pair of Ligero specials. I might also ditch the Truvativ crank for one of the new Shimano compacts. 

50cm CAAD8 frame 
Premium fork 
FSA Orbit CF headset + carbon spacers 
DA 7800 shifters, front and rear derailleurs (thanks to Wicz!) 
Ultegra 6600 12-23 cassette 
Ultegra 6500 brakes 
Ultegra 6600 pedals 
105 5600 chain 
Truvativ Rouleur Carbon 50/36 170mm 
WH-R550 wheels with Vredestein Fortezza Tricomps and Michelin Aircomp tubes 
Ritchey WCS Classic 42cm bars 
Ritchey 4-Axis stem 120mm 
Ritchey WCS seatpost 
Specialized Toupe 130 
OmniRacer seatpost clamp 
Tacx Tao cages 
Astrale 8 and Polar 720i computers


----------



## hmai18

My bad for the double post: copy and paste went berserk on me...


----------



## DieselDan

*Where have we seen this before?*

I blew out a left brifter (Shimano RSX) so I went the cheap route and put a downtube shifter on my R500 (2.8 frame). Since I started out using downtube shifters, the adjustment isn't too much of a problem.


----------



## HillBillies

My new ride.

System Six Team. Black Frame. Campagnolo Record Front & Rear Mech, Cassette (11-25), Skeleton Brakes. Fulcrum Racing 1's. Cannondale SI Compact with FSA rings 50/34, Time RSX Carbon pedals.

This bike SMOKES!!!

HillBilly.


----------



## John The Bed

Looks really really nice. 
What bar tape is that?


----------



## tyjacks

Hillbillies,
What size is your SystemSix ?


----------



## hmai18

Pretty sure it's Stella Azzura Eleganza.


----------



## jhenry4

i have a similar tape, prorace eleganza, from Pro Bike Kit. mine was very difficult to apply and not very durable. it doesn't stretch well and tends to tear.

hopefully the pictured tape is more durable and easier to use.


----------



## HillBillies

I'm pretty sure it's Stella Azzurra Eleganza bar tape but I'll confirm it when I drop by my LBS during the week.

The frame size is 58 and the stem is 100mm. I'm 6'1" with a long inseam. At this stage I'm really happy with the fit even though it is fairly aggressive.

Now all I need is for it to stop raining!!!!!

HillBilly.

Edit - Yep, just confirmed with the LBS that tape is Stella Azzurra Eleganza.


----------



## TeleInTheHead

My first ride since college...


----------



## pedal2tahoe

Here it is---
I finally got "high-speed" so I can pull up this thread!!


----------



## HillBillies

pedal2tahoe said:


> Here it is---
> I finally got "high-speed" so I can pull up this thread!!


Nice looking machine. Wow, you sure have your seat set well back. Doesn'
t flex too much like that?


----------



## nchillbilly

My 5000, 15.6 lbs as pictured


----------



## toyota

nchillbilly said:


> My 5000, 15.6 lbs as pictured


That looks scary! Did the bike shop set your bike up? You are NOT supposed to have more than 40mm of spacers and that is definitely a lot more. Also there should be NO spacers above the stem if you are using the starnut and Cannondale top cap.


----------



## nchillbilly

toyota said:


> That looks scary! Did the bike shop set your bike up? You are NOT supposed to have more than 40mm of spacers and that is definitely a lot more. Also there should be NO spacers above the stem if you are using the starnut and Cannondale top cap.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Scary? I assembled it, and final assembly was in a shop and several mechanics have looked at the bike and never mentioned the spacers below or above the stem. What is the danger? I have ridden it this way over 5000 miles, and have hit the fastest descents in WNC and No. Ga., Hogpen 56 mph, and Wolfpen taking the corners hard. Should I be concerned about something.
> Seriously.


----------



## 12x23

Scary? I assembled it, and final assembly was in a shop and several mechanics have looked at the bike and never mentioned the spacers below or above the stem. What is the danger? I have ridden it this way over 5000 miles, and have hit the fastest descents in WNC and No. Ga., Hogpen 56 mph, and Wolfpen taking the corners hard. Should I be concerned about something.
Seriously.[/QUOTE]

Hogpen..... oh, yah. I love Hogpen. Descended it in a group of 8-10 total stragers at 50-54 two years ago at 6 Gap. Tight group and elbow to elbow. I've done 6 Gap every year since '94 or so, and my only thoughts were, "I hope these guys know this road, too !!." Like those banked curves down Wolfpen, too.... and the long descent off Woodie... and the others. Dag, I could just move over there and ride those roads the rest of my days.


----------



## toyota

nchillbilly said:


> toyota said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks scary! Did the bike shop set your bike up? You are NOT supposed to have more than 40mm of spacers and that is definitely a lot more. Also there should be NO spacers above the stem if you are using the starnut and Cannondale top cap.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Scary? I assembled it, and final assembly was in a shop and several mechanics have looked at the bike and never mentioned the spacers below or above the stem. What is the danger? I have ridden it this way over 5000 miles, and have hit the fastest descents in WNC and No. Ga., Hogpen 56 mph, and Wolfpen taking the corners hard. Should I be concerned about something.
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you should. It clearly says in the fork installation instructions in all capital letters DO NOT GO OVER 40MM STACK HEIGHT and DO NOT USE SPACERS ABOVE THE STEM. All complete cannondale bikes leave the factory with 40mm stack height. The spacers above the stem are only ok if you are using a plug instead of the starnut. If you or the mechanics did not know this then you have no business working on bikes. The bike is not only aesthetically bad looking on the front end but is way outside the parameters of what the fork was designed to handle. Its obvious that you need a bike with a much taller headtube or maybe even a bigger size too.
Click to expand...


----------



## nchillbilly

toyota said:


> nchillbilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you should. It clearly says in the fork installation instructions in all capital letters DO NOT GO OVER 40MM STACK HEIGHT and DO NOT USE SPACERS ABOVE THE STEM. All complete cannondale bikes leave the factory with 40mm stack height. The spacers above the stem are only ok if you are using a plug instead of the starnut. If you or the mechanics did not know this then you have no business working on bikes. The bike is not only aesthetically bad looking on the front end but is way outside the parameters of what the fork was designed to handle. Its obvious that you need a bike with a much taller headtube or maybe even a bigger size too.
> 
> 
> 
> You still have not replied to what the danger is in having the bike set up this way, and as far as asestheically bad looking, its a matter of opinion, My bikes before this one were all set up with the stem on top of the headtube no spacers so with this one I didn't care if I was in the proper race position or that it looked wrong, I was going for a more comfortable position which I achieved and am pleased with, now again what is the danger, is the stem going to break?
Click to expand...


----------



## Speedy

nchillbilly,

If you don't care about a proper race position, why did you go with such a small frame? 

For comfort - and saftey, you'd be much better off with a larger frame - like the guy above with the Spinergy wheels. 

A taller head tube is simply a safer setup than a tall steerer tube using extra spacers - that's why Cannondale recommends it.

That said - if you want to look like a hillbilly, don't change a thing.


----------



## nchillbilly

Speedy said:


> nchillbilly,
> 
> If you don't care about a proper race position, why did you go with such a small frame?
> 
> For comfort - and saftey, you'd be much better off with a larger frame - like the guy above with the Spinergy wheels.
> 
> A taller head tube is simply a safer setup than a tall steerer tube using extra spacers - that's why Cannondale recommends it.
> 
> That said - if you want to look like a hillbilly, don't change a thing.


Small frame as compared to what, how about people riding compact frames with a foot and half of post sticking out, I did ride a 58 cm some people said it looked too small , too large, too much post sticking out, 

why the frame I have? It was given to me and I built it up myself and it feels good to me,

also I am a hillbilly and after most rides no one is thinking ....look at that hillbilly..he..he , 
its more like damn hammerin hillbilly 

here again guys this was a place to post ur Cdale pics, I did and now I get critiqued on my set up, which is a personal choice, now if it is endangering me then thats another matter, as of yet you guys have yet to say exactly what the danger is. If there is a danger of the stem breaking, too much flex or whatever say it but if ur just wanting to be critical, grow up, its just a bike and no two are alike.


----------



## toyota

nchillbilly said:


> Small frame as compared to what, how about people riding compact frames with a foot and half of post sticking out, I did ride a 58 cm some people said it looked too small , too large, too much post sticking out,
> 
> why the frame I have? It was given to me and I built it up myself and it feels good to me,
> 
> also I am a hillbilly and after most rides no one is thinking ....look at that hillbilly..he..he ,
> its more like damn hammerin hillbilly
> 
> here again guys this was a place to post ur Cdale pics, I did and now I get critiqued on my set up, which is a personal choice, now if it is endangering me then thats another matter, as of yet you guys have yet to say exactly what the danger is. If there is a danger of the stem breaking, too much flex or whatever say it but if ur just wanting to be critical, grow up, its just a bike and no two are alike.


 Are you really that clueless? You are *NOT* supposed to have that much steerer tube sticking out of the frame. It puts a huge load on it and yes it is much more likely to break. Also when it comes to the spacers above the stem you are more likely to damage the steerer tube when clamping the stem. On Cannondales starnut installation it is very important that the stem NOT have spacers since the stem itself which is 40mm deep is used to resist the clamping force. 

You really DO NOT NEED to work on your on bike. If you want your bike to look awful and also be a safety hazard then people are going to make comments. Also what the heck does a compact bike have to do with the comments that were made?


----------



## nchillbilly

toyota said:


> Are you really that clueless? You are *NOT* supposed to have that much steerer tube sticking out of the frame. It puts a huge load on it and yes it is much more likely to break. Also when it comes to the spacers above the stem you are more likely to damage the steerer tube when clamping the stem. On Cannondales starnut installation it is very important that the stem NOT have spacers since the stem itself which is 40mm deep is used to resist the clamping force.
> 
> You really DO NOT NEED to work on your on bike. If you want your bike to look awful and also be a safety hazard then people are going to make comments. Also what the heck does a compact bike have to do with the comments that were made?


:cryin:

I reckon I am that clueless, so it seems to be under or just at the 40 mm for the spacers under the stem, and I'm using a plug, so before you begin berating someone trying to show us your vast knowledle about bikes and setup maybe you should ask some questions first, for example, hey I noticed you had several spacers under ur stem, its not over 40 mm is it? that would be bad, according to C.dales set up procedure and could cause stem breakage, just be sure its not over 40 mm I wouldn't want you to get hurt. If you had done that you now wouldn't look like such an ass.


----------



## LeDomestique

nchillbilly said:


> maybe you should ask some questions first, for example, hey I noticed you had several spacers under ur stem, its not over 40 mm is it?


+1 to that. We love bikes ! We love Cannondales ! We're practically brothers !. Let's play nice with each other....


----------



## krankenstein

nchillbilly said:


> :cryin:
> 
> I reckon I am that clueless, so it seems to be under or just at the 40 mm for the spacers under the stem, and I'm using a plug, so before you begin berating someone trying to show us your vast knowledle about bikes and setup maybe you should ask some questions first, for example, hey I noticed you had several spacers under ur stem, its not over 40 mm is it? that would be bad, according to C.dales set up procedure and could cause stem breakage, just be sure its not over 40 mm I wouldn't want you to get hurt. If you had done that you now wouldn't look like such an ass.


ahh... I am not taking sides here, and you can do what you want. But I've been checking the tech documents posted at the cannondale website (cause I am building my own). And whether you are within Cannondale specs depends on whether you have a carbon or alu steerer on that fork.

According to this one :http://www.cannondale.com/asset/iu_...dale_carbon_fork_headset_stem_technote_en.pdf , which covers fork and headset set up. On page three of the pdf, it clearly states: Maximum stack height is measured from the top edge of the head tube to the bottom edge of the stem. In your photo, it lookes like you are measuring from the top edge of the headset cap rather than the top edge of the headtube. I am guessing from the photo that headset cap will add around 1cm (or more) to the stack height of your set up, which would put you over the top if you have a carbon steerer, and borderline to over even with an alu steerer. 

Chances are Cannondale is probably conservative with their published specs, but I thought you might want to know.


----------



## toyota

nchillbilly said:


> :cryin:
> 
> I reckon I am that clueless, so it seems to be under or just at the 40 mm for the spacers under the stem, and I'm using a plug, so before you begin berating someone trying to show us your vast knowledle about bikes and setup maybe you should ask some questions first, for example, hey I noticed you had several spacers under ur stem, its not over 40 mm is it? that would be bad, according to C.dales set up procedure and could cause stem breakage, just be sure its not over 40 mm I wouldn't want you to get hurt. If you had done that you now wouldn't look like such an ass.


ok but if you at look your tape measure you didnt start at the bottom. also the stack height includes the top cover(under the spacers) so you are over 40mm without a doubt but not by as much I thought from the original pics. I said earlier *IF* you were using the Cannondale starnut then you should not have spacers above the stem.


----------



## Italianrider76

Great bike but I think there is a little too much seat post showing for a non-compact, traditional geometry frame which also leads me to wonder whether the frame is too small for you.


----------



## nchillbilly

Now that I am more informed, and as I was doing the measurements I figured the measurement should be from the top of the headtube, I will take out one of the 15 mm spacers and the spacer off the top of the stem, I am not hard headed but want to gain knowledge and know why I should want to change something that I have been happy with, now I know, I'll post another picture when completed in hopes to gain favour of the Cannondale Gods, Cannondales Rule!:thumbsup:


----------



## nchillbilly

nchillbilly said:


> My 5000, 15.6 lbs as pictured



Peer pressure 

This is a 56cm frame, I am 5' 10.5" tall, 32 " inseam, I ride with my toes pointed down thus more post sticking out, I have ape arms, wingspan of 6' 2", normally your arms outstreched should be the same length as your height so this is not a long reach for me to the bars and does not have me radically bent over to reach them, this now looks the same as other bikes I have ridden for years so it will be second nature 2 miles into the first ride.


----------



## s2ktaxi

is it 15.5 lbs now?


----------



## nchillbilly

Well I haven't had the bike on the scale yet but I did weigh the spacers and the stem I cut off and they 30 grams........woo...........hoo...........


----------



## s2ktaxi

30g is about an ounce


----------



## cbuchanan

That's a great looking R5000 nchillbilly


----------



## JaeP

*Red Cannonball*

Here's my '89 3.0 red Cannonball. Some of the cool parts hangin' off the bike are a set of BREW brakes (sand blasted BRS calipers with Ti bolt), a custom yellow painted rear derailleur and custom decals courtesy of Office Depot.


----------



## nchillbilly

Those were some stiff, rough riding bikes, look at that short chain stay


----------



## ninjaslim

*New System 6 Force*

I wrote off my Six13 Pro (again) bent the top tube this time, coming down in a pace line moving at about 28-30mph, it hurt but happily I was insured and the payout + a little more and a stunning deal from my local dealer has left me with this. 

It is a faster bike. or should that be it makes me ride faster. So far every time I go out for an easy ride I find myself sprinting up hills and grinning lots.

Stock at present and loving it, although I need to sort my Polar speed mount out, fit new pedals this weekend and I have some silver bar tape on order.


----------



## Tamu8104

Finally putting up a photo of my Caad8. Full SRAM Rival


----------



## hmai18




----------



## aussie_yeti

Got this frameset as NOS, and am quite happy how it built up last night while watching Stage 5 of Le Tour. CAAD7 with Si cranks, Rival, DT Swiss 1450 wheels etc. Still awaits a Campy Record Titanium Seatpost and some other bits but as pictured it weighs 7.2kg. For anyone that is interested the frame weight was 1376 grams including the Si bottom bracket bearings and spindle.


----------



## cannondalekeith

I love how you've given your bike it's own bed!


----------



## SSdunk

Here's mine, another Aussie bike, I think Aussie Yeti has may have seen it somewhere else.


----------



## primalcarl

Very similar spec to mine ssdunk, any idea what it weighs?


----------



## SSdunk

Sorry I don't, I think it's around 7.2kg. I'm in the middle of moving from Sydney to Perth at the moment and I haven't had a chance to weigh it, but it doesn't appear to be heavy, but I don't think it's pushing the UCI limit either. But it's fast


----------



## primalcarl

Cool. My 54cm Caad8 (slightly heavier than Caad9?) weighs 7.5kg or 16lbs6oz on some fishing scales.

That's with:
Easton Ascent II wheels
Conti GP4000 with Supersonic tubes
Dura Ace groupset except for Ultegra cassette/pedals
Ritchey WCS 4x Stem/WCS bars
USE Alien post
Spesh Toupe Saddle

So not really sure there's much I can do to get it lighter without spending loads


----------



## boarder1995

SSdunk - which Eastons do you have? Like them?


----------



## SSdunk

They are the Circuits, and so far so good.


----------



## kramonut

*Before & After*

I believe its a '92 (could be 91) R400. Bike was free from a friend & also my first road bike in about 15 years

How it looked when I recieved it:









Rode really nicely & was in great condition for its age. But it needed some work to make it a little more fun & comfortable:


















First I stripped & polished the fork, just for asthetics. Just hand polished so far...need to get it on a buffing wheel for a mirror finish. Looks better in person...pics don't show the shine too good. Also polished the rims (Mavic MA2), hubs (RX100), de-logo'd & polished the brakes (RX100 D-pivot)...came out pretty decent.

*Changes/upgrades;*
*Ultegra downtube cable stops*
*Campy Chorus 8spd shifters & rear der (Circa '96)* - _Was really happy to get these working on the bike since it has 7 in the back (frame can't be spread for more spacing/gears). The Campy (8spd) & Shimano (7spd) spacing are very close, if not the same & so far it's working very smoothly & the shifts are crisp. (These were free from my buddy who gave me the bike...the shifters have been crashed & have lots of miles on them...but have only gotten better w/ age.)_
*Campy cables*
*Veloce front Der. * _(Circa '96 - free!)_
*Thomson Post*_ (nother freebie)_
*Fizik Arione Ti *_(This was pricey, but it's very comfortable)_
*Ritchey Biomax Handlebars* - _Silver - (loving these so far!) - Deda tape_
*Nitto Technomic Deluxe stem * _(Heavy & a little on the high side, but stiff & gives me a pretty comfortable position)_
*Cannondale GT40 bottle cages*
*SRAM PC48 chain* - _tried using a PC58 & it was bad right out of the box_. 
*Blackburn Delphi 4.0 wireless w/ wired cadence*
*Shimano PD520 Pedals*
*Vittoria Rubino Pro Slicks 700x23*

That's pretty much it...rides real nice & is a lot of fun. Only thing I might swap out is the crank/bb. Looking at putting a polished Centaur on there...but not in a rush.


----------



## ninjaslim

kramonut said:


> ...but not in a rush.


Nice bike for the money! 

Looks good in the office, gotta look better on the road.


----------



## deborahtesta

*Check out the Road Rash Review*

I have a Cannondale Road bike and love it, but there cycle wear doesn't wear and customer support-- is not supportive. My suggestion-- if you have $100 to spend on cycling shorts, purchase a different brand!

Deb T


----------



## DieselDan

I did some more changes to my old 2.8 frame: 
Carbon Fiber fork
Bullhorn bars (I have leveled them since this pic)
A suspension seatpost, which does not pogo unless I hit something. (Kalloy Guizzo)


----------



## ashpelham

deborahtesta said:


> I have a Cannondale Road bike and love it, but there cycle wear doesn't wear and customer support-- is not supportive. My suggestion-- if you have $100 to spend on cycling shorts, purchase a different brand!
> 
> Deb T


I'd say this is one of the more disturbing posts of all time....


----------



## ralph1

*My CAAD 8 with new wheels*

I have just bought some new wheels to make my Dale go better.........well that's the plan anyway.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## G**G

*ACTUAL 2006 Barloworld Training Bike*

Here's my 2006 Cannondale six13 with Full Record (But with carbon Si Cranks). Need to upgrade wheels though to something light and deep.
NOTE: notice my saddle. Selle SMP Carbon. Brilliant.
This bike was actually used by an ex Barloword rider, whom i bought it off. Its a training bike so no barlowworld decals.
The bike is a beast up the hills.


----------



## cb400bill

*My Synapse 4 Alloy*

I just picked up this 06. Except for speedometer and seat bag (not shown) she is totally stock. First new bike in 13 years and first road bike in 30.


----------



## pedal2tahoe

A new addition to our family........


----------



## h60ace

This is my first roadbike. It was just completed yesterday. I have been for 1 ride and I absolutely love this thing. FAST!!!


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

You have chosen well Ace, for your first road bike! Enjoy.

Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## jhenry4

*very true*

you have started at the top, and will be hard pressed to find a better riding road bike


----------



## h60ace

Not a bad deal. The entire bike, including full 07 Campy Record components (Minus the rear cassette, I went with Chorus for longevity), shipping, and assembly came to a grand total of $3919.90. That seems pretty fair IMHO. Shopping around pays off.

I went for a 20 mile ride yesterday. I was trying to buy some road shoes and pedals here in Tokyo. Shimano pedals are actually quite a bit cheaper here in Japan, but not shoes. Man are they expensive, not to mention they don't carry my size (US 12).

I just can't believe how fast this bike is and how easily she goes uphill. The reviews are entirely correct. I am not dissapointed in the slightest.

In the future, I would like to upgrade the wheels, but my selection is somewhat limited due to the fact that I weigh 225. I would also like to go with the 2008 SI SL Aluminum crank. I bid the one that is currently on Ebay up way too high. It is at $557 right now, and I can't justify the expense for the minimal weight and strength advantage.


----------



## EffSizzle

*My new ride...*

Just bought it from LBS yesterday, $1100. Love it!!!


----------



## h60ace

Nice bike sizzle. I love the brushed aluminum look. Very classy. I was going to get a CAAD setup until I accidentally drank too much beer one night and bought the SystemSix frameset on ebay!

A real fine machine, and you have to love the fact that C'Dales are "HANDMADE IN USA". We own 3 of them now and will probably remain brand loyal for life unless production moves overseas.


----------



## primalcarl




----------



## juicetain

Cannondale R900 frame - not sure what year, I think it's mid-nineties
Shimano 105 drivetrain
Shimano WH-R550 wheelset
Easton EA50 handlebars


I bought all of the components for this bike separately this spring and had them assembled at my local shop. I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out. My mtb has definitely been feeling lonely since I got this baby on the road.


----------



## Streetking




----------



## iharasensei

Finally got my new rig woo!
Frame: Cannondale CAAD9 Optimo
Fork: Cannondale Slice Premium (comes with the frameset)
Stem: Deda Newton
Handlebar: Deda Newton
Saddle: Fizik Arione
Groupset: Shimano Dura-Ace, except for the crankset
Crankset: Shimano FC-R700 compact
Wheelset: Custom build (Alex Crostini rims, White Industry hubs, Sapim CX-Ray. 1400g!)
Shifter/brake cables: Nokon cables
Pedal: Shimano PD-7810 SPD-SL
Cage: Cannondale GT40


----------



## desmo13

*Born again...*

After a year of thinking about it, now I am doing it...

Breathing life into my old racing bike from 1987....

Going single/fixie// first step, the frame... blasted, stripped, 320, 600, 800 sandpaper, then 0000 steel wool. buffed, then mothers polish.

Forks will be red, black Nitto quil stem. bullhorn bars with eleganzza red tape (the kind with the white stitching.) aero levers internally routed cables in the bars.

Brakes, cranks will be the original Dura Ace

White industry eno hub on the rear (havnt decide don wheels yet. red tires, blue crank bros smarty pedals. or maybe classic clips.

going fo a 1950's jetfighter look.


----------



## Guest

My new Synapse SL2, taken with my new digital camera...


----------



## LeDomestique

Love that Synapse (although I'm not keen on the Liquigas colours). Im considering getting one. How does it ride?. Can you compare it to say a CAAD7/8/9 frame?


----------



## Guest

I hear you about the color. I would not have chosen it had it not been the only one at the shop. Also, it had been demo'd a couple of times and I was given a discounted price as a result. Plus, it had a wheel upgrade that I liked. But, it's grown on me quite a bit. The neon green is actually a bit darker than in the picture. Most people who see it think it looks sharp, so that at least helps me to feel that I didn't stick myself with something hideous.

Unfortunately, the only thing I can compare it to is my ancient Cannondale 2.8, which I had ridden for years. It had gotten to a point where anything longer than an hour was tiring me out because the frame was so stiff. Over the years I've had increasing problems with arthritis in my lower back, which the 2.8 seemed to aggravate on longer rides. In contrast, the Synapse is much more comfortable on longer rides. I'm somewhat larger (6'1", 180lbs) and had convinced myself that steel was probably the only affordable frame option for me, and I wasn't even looking at CF, I'm strictly a recreational rider, but I do like a responsive bike, and the oversize bottom bracket paired with the hollowgram BB and Si CF crankset is much stiffer than my old 2.8 Hope that helps.


----------



## ninjaslim

*Don't try this at home*

On the road enjoying the System 6


----------



## desmo13

Well, it is done. my road/race bike from 1987-90.. it sat in various states of being in pieces until this year.

And as of yesterday, finis!


----------



## carlospinto

*My Cannondale*

Frame: Cannondale CAAD4
Fork: Time Milleniun stiff+
Stem: Ritchey WCS
Handlebar: Ritchey WCS
Saddle: CODA
Groupset: Shimano Dura-Ace
Wheelset: Mavic Ksyrium SSC
Pedal: Shimano PD-7750 SPD-SL
Seat post: Use Alien carbon


----------



## boarder1995

*Newish System6 with new wheels - finally.*

Here's my newish System6 Barloworld team frame with DA and new wheels - Easton Tempest II. Haven't been out on a ride with the new wheels, but in the house they look good!


----------



## Laursen

*My Cannondale CAAD 9 Liquigas*

I know this thread goes back a long time, but I wanted to show my new Cannondale in Team Liquigas. 










I think people either love or hate the Liquigas paint scheme. I know that I'll love it.

The bike is pretty much stock. I've added a Cateye Micro Wireless cycle computer since the image was taken. I have plans of upgrading the wheels to better ones (perhaps carbon) and replacing the seat post with one in carbon and the stem with one in carbon.

Otherwise, I really enjoy riding this bike. I also have a Bianchi C2C Via Nirone but otherwise I've always been riding MTB's.


----------



## iharasensei

*which year's model?*

What in the world? I've never seen a CAAD9 in Liquigas paint scheme or with a "C9" designation on it. Which year's model is that? BTW, it's a sweet-looking paint job:thumbsup:


----------



## Laursen

iharasensei said:


> What in the world? I've never seen a CAAD9 in Liquigas paint scheme or with a "C9" designation on it. Which year's model is that? BTW, it's a sweet-looking paint job:thumbsup:


Thanks  I think it's the 2008 model. At least that was what the sales person told me. The bike is also listed under the 2008 models on the European Cannondale website (http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/08/ce/model-8RA92C.html).

The bike with this paint job is not available in the US as far as I know, only Europe. The paint job is great and that was also one of the things I fell inlove with. It really get noticed and you can see other cyclist going in the opposit direction turning their head 

Regards,
Jakob Laursen
Denmark


----------



## boarder1995

Are those the new Shimano wheels with red nipples? How do they ride/look/feel/etc.? Complete bike looks good!


----------



## Laursen

boarder1995 said:


> Are those the new Shimano wheels with red nipples? How do they ride/look/feel/etc.? Complete bike looks good!


Thanks. It's the Shimano WH-RS10 wheels which are mounted on the bike. I think they look really good compared to my Bianchi's Shimano WH-R500 wheels. The red nipples looks really good when the wheels are spinning around. 

I don't know how they compare to other wheels. I can't really feel any big difference between the RS10 and R500 wheels. I have plans of upgrading the wheels to some lighter wheels. But what I've read and heard about them they should do fine as practice wheels, if you're riding for fun.

Cheers,
Jakob Laursen


----------



## cbuchanan

Very nice looking CAAD 9 Jakob, congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## jhenry4

awesome paintjob, i'm definatly a fan of the brighter paintjob vs the mostly black look on the supersix.

on an off topic though, what's up with that bike rack? definatly something we don't see in the US, pretty cool though.


----------



## Laursen

jhenry4 said:


> awesome paintjob, i'm definatly a fan of the brighter paintjob vs the mostly black look on the supersix.
> 
> on an off topic though, what's up with that bike rack? definatly something we don't see in the US, pretty cool though.


The brighter paint does look relly nice and it does attract some attention when your on the road. I haven't seen many other road bike cyclists who hasn't turned their head 

Regarding the bike rack these are pretty common here in Denmark. But I was only placing it in the bike rack for the photo shoot. Otherwise it stays in my apartment.



cbuchanan said:


> Very nice looking CAAD 9 Jakob, congrats. :thumbsup:


Thank you very much


----------



## jinxkal

wat bottle cage u using? what brand? and how mny g are they? thanx


----------



## Jerry Zawadovski

*my new SuperSix*

Frame: 08 SuperSix 56cm
Wheels: Mavic Ksyrium ES
Tires: Vittoria Diamante Pro light
Crankset: Si Hollowgram SL 52/38
Pedals: LOOK Keo HM titanium
Handelbars: FSA K-Force
Stem: FSA OS-115
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR kit carbonio
Seatpost: FSA K-Force SB25
Shifters: Campagnolo Record QS
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Record QS
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Record QS
Brakes: Campagnolo Record QS, Jagwire Carbon, NOKON
14,94 lbs.


----------



## stwok

What a gorgeous bike!!!! How do you like the ride so far?

Did the crankset come with black arms ?


----------



## jimbonnet

Where are you located? Are you in the US? Sweet frame. I'm curious too about those black cranks. Tell us more!


----------



## Speedy

Hawt bike! Those Hollowgram rings look liks FSA's.


----------



## jhenry4

i just spoke to cannondale last week on the subject of black crankarms. the official line is that they have been a euro spec part in the past...however, they will be made available as an aftermarket part for the US in the near future. 

for those that need 2 sets of hollowgram cranks.

as for myself, i was considering getting mine powdercoated a matte black and having the decals re-applied.


----------



## canyonrat

*Great Cannondale thread...*

Wow Carlos that frame is the exact white R800 I have been considering upgrading to Dura-Ace 10. Are you the original owner? I had mine since 2001.

It started out as a 105 bike, I have replaced every component on the thing and it is currently full Ultegra 9 with Velomax wheels, about 18 lbs. I think I could drop another pound or so by going to Dura-Ace 10....I can get a full groupset for around $1000 right now, a heck of alot cheaper than buying a whole new Dura-Ace equipped bike...

I thought I was the only one crazy enough to upgrade my old aluminum frame when the rest of the world seems to be going to full-carbon (or so Bicycling Magazine would have us all think...)

Looks sweet anyway...


----------



## the Inbred

Speedy said:


> Hawt bike! Those Hollowgram rings look liks FSA's.


They are...which is my only beef with C-Dale cranks.


----------



## wouter101

*My new six13 ultegra sl*

Just got my new six13 ultegra, upgraded with fulcrum r3 wheels. Gonna ride hem this afternoon


----------



## LeDomestique

Are those chairings standard Ultegra SL?. They look like FSAs....?!


----------



## wouter101

That's correct, the standaard ultegra could not handle a 39 one, so my LBS changed them. Now i can put a 34 on for the Marathon de Dolemites


----------



## ninjaslim

I'm liking the white paint job lots. 

Best thing since no paint.


----------



## cbuchanan

wouter101 said:


> Just got my new six13 ultegra, upgraded with fulcrum r3 wheels. Gonna ride hem this afternoon


I love the looks of that white frame and the Fulcrums look sweet on that bike. :thumbsup:


I received my Cannondale SystemSix Team this past Tuesday in Liquigas colors. Still have a few things left to dial in. 










Since I had the camera out I figured I should get a picture of the Systemsix and the Six13 together.


----------



## robertburns3

wouter101 said:


> Just got my new six13 ultegra, upgraded with fulcrum r3 wheels. Gonna ride hem this afternoon


Nice bike. One of the best deals out there. 

What do you think of that flight Saddle?


----------



## robertburns3

*2008 Cannondale meets 1990 Cannondale*

Here is the new ride next to the old ride. I never intended them to look alike. Must be my subconscious.

Old bike: 1990 R400 Criterium w/ RX100, some American classic bits, a Look fork, Chris King Headset and downtube shifters.
New bike: 2008 SystemSix 4 w/ Sram Rival and Egg Beater pedals - plus my old seat - a Trek seat that isn't special, but doesn't hurt like the one that came on the bike.


----------



## samuel

*Liquigas*

What size ith Liquigas bike? It is so nice. Have fun with it. Have you weighed it yet?


cbuchanan said:


> I love the looks of that white frame and the Fulcrums look sweet on that bike. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I received my Cannondale SystemSix Team this past Tuesday in Liquigas colors. Still have a few things left to dial in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I had the camera out I figured I should get a picture of the Systemsix and the Six13 together.


----------



## samuel

*white*

I like the white and red. I also like how the carbon fiber is painted. What is the going price for that model?


wouter101 said:


> Just got my new six13 ultegra, upgraded with fulcrum r3 wheels. Gonna ride hem this afternoon


----------



## robertburns3

The Six13 with Ultegra is $2,000 stock (The Fulcrums and other changes by theis owner would be extra.) The Six13 with Dura Ace is only $2500. Both are really excellent deals.


----------



## zosocane

robertburns3 said:


> The Six13 with Ultegra is $2,000 stock (The Fulcrums and other changes by theis owner would be extra.) The Six13 with Dura Ace is only $2500. Both are really excellent deals.


Indeed. Remember that as recently as the Spring of 2006 the Six13 was Cannondale's top-of-the-line racing frame used by HealthNet and Barloworld, so a Six13 wth full DuraAce at $2,500 is an excellent value.


----------



## carlospinto

Hello cayonrat 

I am the original owner, I bought mine in 2003. The frame is the only origin part. Recently I installed a selle italia slr and a ChrisKing headset. My cannondale should be with 16,5 lbs. I'm dreaming on Supersix, but for now I will keep my caad4. When i have the supersix, i will use the caad4 for winter rides. The good aluminum bikes never goes out of fashion... 

I think that will be nice for you to upgrade your caad4 with DA10. Post some pictures of your caad4. 

cordial greetings 

Carlos Pinto


----------



## robertburns3

fornaca68 said:


> Indeed. Remember that as recently as the Spring of 2006 the Six13 was Cannondale's top-of-the-line racing frame used by HealthNet and Barloworld, so a Six13 wth full DuraAce at $2,500 is an excellent value.



It could be argued that this bike is superior to the 2006 bikes, even at the lower price. The rear triangle is definately improved and the construction process is simplfied - no more twin holes under two head tube badges either.


----------



## cbuchanan

samuel said:


> What size ith Liquigas bike? It is so nice. Have fun with it. Have you weighed it yet?


Thanks. It is a 58cm and weighs in at 16 lbs on the nose with pedals.


----------



## stwok

cbuchanan said:


> Thanks. It is a 58cm and weighs in at 16 lbs on the nose with pedals.


Cool bike :thumbsup: Are you enjoying your new ride?


----------



## cbuchanan

stwok said:


> Cool bike :thumbsup: Are you enjoying your new ride?


Thanks. And yes I am enjoying it very much. Planning on a couple of nice long rides this weekend as a matter of fact.


----------



## jimbonnet

2006 six13 team framset / slice premium+ fork

16.5lbs on cheapo scale

Selcof monocoque seatpost 27.2
Dura Ace 10
Cannondale SI 175 crankset
BB30 Bottom Bracket
FSA OS99 stem 120/6*
FSA Energy Bar 44cm
Zipp Bar Tape
Zipp 303 Powertap SL/2.4 rear
Zipp 303 front wheel
Zipp rim tape
Maxxis xenith tires
Vittoria tubes
elite cages
speedplay zero Ti pedals
ultegra cassette 11/23
fizik saddle


----------



## zosocane

A to-be classic frame. Nice photo, great shine on the bike! I just washed my Six13. :thumbsup:


----------



## keep riding

*My Synapse SL*

Campy drivetrain and wheels (Eurus). Very comfortable ride and not the noodle that advertising suggests.


----------



## wouter101

Very nice bike! Do you know the weight? Why did you prever the synapse above the six13 or systemsix?

have a nice ride!


----------



## tgiboney

*Sweet*



wouter101 said:


> Just got my new six13 ultegra, upgraded with fulcrum r3 wheels. Gonna ride hem this afternoon


Looking at the cranks they look like the new ULTEGRA SL but the chain rings look like FSA is this correct? I didn't know that could be done, can you post a closeup of the crank straight on and then at a angle? I'm building a bike up for my son and need to change the chain rigs out to make it legal for a junior and have access to FSA chain rings at a great price.


----------



## jinxkal

*Yay My Liquigas Sys Six!!*

finally after 4 months... i manage to built up a supa bike for my self im soooooo happy!!!


----------



## zosocane

Are those Conti GP4000s you have as tires?


----------



## jinxkal

naa just gp 4000 without S hehhehe


----------



## keep riding

*Reply to Synapse question*

Not sure with full bike; I believe frame and fork are 15.4 lbs for a 56 (mine is 58). The Synapse worked best for me. Test rode the System Six - great bike, very stiff. I'm not a racer so I opted for the Synapse SL. Both are great bikes. My LBS told me the Synapse is the lightest of all Cannondales. It is extremely light.


----------



## cbuchanan

Sweet looking ride jinxkal !!!! I am a bit biased too. :thumbsup:


----------



## CFBlue

Jimbonnet, that is the sickest Six13 I've ever seen! You did an amazing matching every component and detail to make that bike look as if it were made by an angel in bicycle heaven!
Enjoy that bike and get used to people stopping to stare and drool as you ride by, I know that's what I'de be doing if I saw that bike out in public. So Jealous, safe riding to ya!


----------



## jinxkal

how muuch the selcof seatpost cost ya JIMBBONET


----------



## trauma-md

*DiLuca*

I've had it for a while, but just haven't gotten around to posting it....DiLuca #6 of 21. All stock except for the Spinergy Stealth FCC's. Thinking about selling frame/fork/saddle to get a Super....


----------



## cbuchanan

I bow to your greatness trauma-md!!! :thumbsup: That is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## CFBlue

Trauma-md, I have a Super that i'de gladly sell you for a really good price! PM me if you are interested!


----------



## trauma-md

Carl...Hey thanks, I appreciate your appreciation.....

Tejas....what size/model?


----------



## eugkim

trauma-md said:


> I've had it for a while, but just haven't gotten around to posting it....DiLuca #6 of 21. All stock except for the Spinergy Stealth FCC's. Thinking about selling frame/fork/saddle to get a Super....


I debated getting a DiLuca (don't remember which #), but ended up with a Supersix Team Replica Liquigas instead. I loved the look of the Killer saddle so much, I got one for my Super. I know the guy who bought the DiLuca; I'll probably get it off of him after he's finished with it next year.


----------



## CFBlue

It's a SuperSix 1, ES wheels, full Dura Ace, Hollowgram SL ceramic bearing crank, nude black /race red frame, 54cm. It has just a handfull of rides on it and is in Like New condition! Let me know if you are interested and i'll shoot you a pm with a price.


----------



## danadelaide

*My System Six*

52cm system six
FSA OS-115 120mm
FSA Wing Pro Shallow drop 42cm
Cannondale BB30 Hollowgram SI SL with Ceramic Bearings
Dura-ace
Fizik Arione
Mavic Ksyrium ES with Continental GP4000S
USE Alien Cyclops
Look Keo Carbon

Best bike ever!


----------



## peterpen

Wicked!
What size top cap is that, the 15mm one? Nice to see a SysSix without 4 cm of spacers on it...
Also, have you put it on a scale?


----------



## danadelaide

Yeah, I am not a fan of spacer towers personally either although I guess you gotta be comfortable too! 
On the scales as is it was 7.00kg exactly. Wouldn't have a clue how many pounds that is!
Could easily get to the 6.8kg UCI limit with different wheels or seat/stem/pedals but probably wouldn't bother too much as it is plenty light enough as is!
Cheers,
Dan.

PS it is the 15mm top cap.


----------



## cbuchanan

danadelaide said:


> On the scales as is it was 7.00kg exactly. Wouldn't have a clue how many pounds that is!


That would be 15.4 lbs. :thumbsup: 1 kg = 2.2 lbs


----------



## cbart330

*System Six/SRM/Dura Ace 50 mm*

Here she is.....


----------



## peterpen

Dayummmm...

Too nice!


----------



## danadelaide

Yeah, that is really nice! What do you think of the Dura Ace wheels?


----------



## cbuchanan

Love the look of your SystemSix cbart. :thumbsup: Very clean looking and those wheels look sweet with the clear frame.


----------



## samuel

*trauma-md*

trauma-md, nice. what size is it? i might be interested in buying it if you are looking to get a supersix.


trauma-md said:


> I've had it for a while, but just haven't gotten around to posting it....DiLuca #6 of 21. All stock except for the Spinergy Stealth FCC's. Thinking about selling frame/fork/saddle to get a Super....


----------



## radare

If this thread is still alive . . . 

Here's my old girl: A 56 cm 1991 3.0 Criterium. The original paint was recently stripped and the bare aluminum sanded/brushed to give the bike a silver appearance. Looks brilliant in person!


----------



## PigmyRacer

Who stripped it and brushed it? It looks great.


----------



## radare

I did it my self. A bit of spray-can paint stripper and some soak time took the original finish off. After that, I sanded the frame with a B&D Mouse in a spiral pattern to give it a very even, almost painted look. I applied the decals and clear-coated the entire frame with lacquer. 

Here's the bike before the work:


----------



## trauma-md

samuel said:


> trauma-md, nice. what size is it? i might be interested in buying it if you are looking to get a supersix.



Samuel...it's a 52cm...PM me if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## DieselDan

Some updated pics of my beloved Cannondale R500. I put the good 600/Open Pro wheels on for the shoot and showed off the half and half shifting. The new carbon fiber fork smoothed the ride out, and I'm too retro to go without a pump, but love the Road Morph.


----------



## Legstrong

*My System and Super Six*

Sold the System six and buy the Super six 3 weeks ago. I love them both Super Six it's much softer in the rear triangle, very nice ride quality.

System Six 2
Size 52
Sram Force Group
Hollowgram SI 170mm Crankset
Ksyrium ES Wheels

Super Six 1
Size 54
Dura-Ace Group
Hollogram SL (Ceramic Bearing) 172.5mm Crankset
Spinergy Stealth FCT (Tubular) Wheels


----------



## east

Hi

Here is my contribution.


​
View attachment 112791


----------



## velomonkey

*Here is my workhorse after a winter ride*

Here is my baby. A 2006 Six 13. This bike, to me, was one of the best spec'd bikes Cannondale ever put out. Great wheels, great bar and stem and overall great ride. Since everyone else had a clean bike pic I thought I would post one after a good winter ride. The bike was great and still handles well.

I would be interested to hear people's thoughts on the new Super Six and even the System Six when compared to the six 13 or a CADD frame.


----------



## peterpen

east said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is my contribution.


Very nice, East! :thumbsup: To complete the silver/black contrast, maybe try sourcing a silver seat post binder? It would give the visual appeal of an integrated post.
Here's one courtesy of Fairwheelbikes.com, Tune make them as well.


----------



## carlospinto

Legstrong said:


> Sold the System six and buy the Super six 3 weeks ago. I love them both Super Six it's much softer in the rear triangle, very nice ride quality.
> 
> System Six 2
> Size 52
> Sram Force Group
> Hollowgram SI 170mm Crankset
> Ksyrium ES Wheels
> 
> Super Six 1
> Size 54
> Dura-Ace Group
> Hollogram SL (Ceramic Bearing) 172.5mm Crankset
> Spinergy Stealth FCT (Tubular) Wheels


Hello Legstrong

very nice bike. Why you change the size of the bike(52 to 54) and the crank length

regards

Carlos


----------



## Legstrong

carlospinto said:


> Hello Legstrong
> 
> very nice bike. Why you change the size of the bike(52 to 54) and the crank length
> 
> regards
> 
> Carlos



Hello Carlos,

I was never really comfortable on the 52 and the 54 feels perfect. I went to a shop to get bike fitted and in the charts I was a 53.
52 was a more aggressive fit and the 54 more comfortable.

Happy New Year.


----------



## brycer

My Six13 clear coat frame had to go for warranty replacement due to the famous corrosion issue. Reborn as a blue System Six below


----------



## ti-carbon

Here is my 13.1lbs Synapse.


----------



## zosocane

ti-carbon said:


> Here is my 13.1lbs Synapse.


Hey UCI -- Legalize it! :thumbsup:


----------



## trek5200cs

ti-carbon said:


> Here is my 13.1lbs Synapse.


Specs! Aside from the wheels and the Easton Seat post, what else do you have on there that makes it so light?


----------



## way2fast4u

cant get enough of CANNONDALES.. Another new addition....


----------



## ti-carbon

trek5200cs said:


> Specs! Aside from the wheels and the Easton Seat post, what else do you have on there that makes it so light?


Here is the build sheet.

2006 Synapse 13.1lbs - 5.942kg incl. SRM

Frame - Cannondale Synapse Carbon 50cm 
Forks - Look HSC5 SL 
Seat clamp - Extralite 
Seatpost - Easton EC90 with setback 
Seat – King Full carbon
Headset – FSA carbon integrated
Top cap – Custom Aluminum 
Spacer – Token taper 30mm + 10mm 
Stem – Deda Zero 100 SC - 120mm
Bars - Syntace 44cm 
R/derailleur - Dura Ace 10 tuned + aluminum bolt set 
F/ derailleur – Dura ace 10 34.9mm tuned + aluminum bolts 
Chain – KMC X10SL 
Shifters - Dura Ace 10, Ti t-bolts with aluminum nuts 
Calipers – Zero Gravity 
Crankset - Cannondale Hollogram SI SRM
Cassette - KCNC Al-Ti 12-25 
Wheels - Reynolds KOM
Skewers - Edge (TUNE) 
Pedals – Keo Carbon Ti
Tyres – Veloflex 
Tubes – 
Bottle cages – Profile Design
Brake cables - Nokon 
Shifter cables – Dura Ace 
Computer – SRM


----------



## jhenry4

*look fork*

why the look fork?

it matches so well it almost looks factory spec.


----------



## ti-carbon

jhenry4 said:


> why the look fork?
> 
> it matches so well it almost looks factory spec.


To be honest, it felt like a completely different bike. The way I explain it is that firstly the bike does no feel "nervous " at all and now it tends to follow as apposed to try and lead in the turns.
This is definitely one of the best forks and doe's looks like it was factory spec'd.


----------



## ti-carbon

way2fast4u said:


> cant get enough of CANNONDALES.. Another new addition....


way2fast4u 

That System Six looks really cool. Hopefully I'll have mine done in the next month or so.


----------



## boarder1995

Moderators - please remove Ti-carbon's pics of his C-dale - it's not legal!

Excellent build.

DieselDan - love the classic Dale.


----------



## mtbguate

*08 Six13 48"*

My Old Bike - Look KG281

My New Bike SIX13
Frame 08
Drivetrain: Richtey 48x38 170 mm crank, SRAM 11-28 cassette, Dura Ace Derrs and Brakes
Contact Points: Specialized Seat, Bar, Gel and Tape
Wheels: Older Black Ksyriums SL, Spec tires, Bontrager Light Tubes
Pedals: White Keos
18.12 lbs ready to ride


----------



## roadie92

I have the 2008 cannondale sestem six. It is the same color as the 08 liquigas bike. Sorry I don't have any pics its still in the shop.


----------



## STARNUT

Here is a few pics of a Di Luca System6. It is 17 of 21. I think this one is special because of the Zolocon. He didn't win the stage but Di Luca _could have_ lost the race there.

















and a copy of the stage profile :yikes:









Starnut


----------



## themuppetleague

D/A 10 and AC350 front, DT RR1.1 rear on AC hub


----------



## dbo

*Great R5*



themuppetleague said:


> D/A 10 and AC350 front, DT RR1.1 rear on AC hub


Great Looking Bike! How do you like it? I just ordered my R5 in raw but it looks like it will be a couple of weeks, so I'm eager to hear some input. Thanks.


----------



## stickystuff

dbo said:


> Great Looking Bike! How do you like it? I just ordered my R5 in raw but it looks like it will be a couple of weeks, so I'm eager to hear some input. Thanks.


nice!!!! love the all white.


----------



## stickystuff

vrooooom


----------



## themuppetleague

now I'm starting to wonder how it'd look with a silver thomson post/stem...:blush2: 

coming off of a cross bike for the last four months, I am pretty floored with its handling (not to mention a five pound weight reduction). Much more responsive to input and I can follow a line so much easier in fast turns. Even on Texas roads the stiffness hasn't been an issue at all (then again, I don't think anything is as stiff as a santa cruz roadster). I usually pass on the kool-aid but I can see why their reputation is so good. price/performance is in another league.


----------



## canyonrat

themuppetleague said:


> D/A 10 and AC350 front, DT RR1.1 rear on AC hub


Um... muppet...do you shift the front rings with your hand? I don't see a front derailleur, or cable...;-)

Otherwise, pretty bike...reminds me of my white CAAD4...I have finally ordered a new DA10 crank and some ritchey bars, and I am re-making the fine old frameset yet again.

Cheers...


----------



## themuppetleague

for now, until performance gets in the 34.8 clamp size. You think you have everything mapped out and all ready to go, but there's always, always a hiccup...

Never really considered cannondale before until I took my dad's 3.0 out for a spin. That thing hauls ass!


----------



## GiantNigel

*My System Six Team Bike.*

Dura-Ace/Ultegra mix with Cosmic Carbone Premiums. I know, the hallway paintjob is atrocious (blame the landlord) and does the bike a disservice. This frame's a custom-painted model for the team I'm on, Team CRCA/Sid's-Cannondale (note the top-tube logo and website on the chainstays. Rides like a dream, very smooth and comfortable, yet stiff when it needs to be. For me, zero flex, but I'm hardly a track sprinter anyway.


----------



## capt_phun

GiantNigel, 
nice bike. IS that a 50cm frame? What size stem is that? How tall are you?
thanks


----------



## j944

*My 07*

Bought it this past summer as a result of all the rains and not being able to ride my MTB. 
It has been a great change of pace.


----------



## ddsmith57

*My Six13 Team 3*

Finally got pics of my Christmas present


----------



## stickystuff

j944 said:


> Bought it this past summer as a result of all the rains and not being able to ride my MTB.
> It has been a great change of pace.


what year porsche do you have?


----------



## GiantNigel

*To Capt Phun*

Hey,

Thanks for the kind words.

The System Six is a 48cm, the smallest size it comes in. I'm 5'5 and it fits me just right. The stem's an 11 cm.

Looking to purhase one? It's a great combination of Cannondale's usual tight/quick/race geometry and the extra long-distance/rough-pavement comfort of the carbon front half. Great for racing as well as hours and hours in the saddle.

Good phun.


----------



## Fatboy66

What size is your bike ddsmith57?

What is your body size?

Thanks,

Fatboy66


----------



## ddsmith57

Fatboy66,

I am 6'0 tall, 180lbs. The bike is a '07 Team 3 58cm w/ with full 105 components, Ultegra R/D and 175mm cranks. I chose the '07 over the '08 because of the better components. Needless to say the bike is great! The Preminum carbon fork w/carbon steerer and FSA K-wing bar really help soak up the bumps. I just swapped out the stem for FSA OS 115 100mm with 6 degree rise. My LBS had to torque the bolts above the recommended torque though to keep the bar tight.


----------



## Fatboy66

Thanks you DDsmith57 for the information. I think your six 13 is a great looking bike.


----------



## velomonkey

*My 2008 team system six*

Here she is in team colors. System Six Team One with Dura Ace, C'dale Crabon Cranks and BB300 bottom bracket and Ksyrium SL. With the saddle pack it came out to 16.3 pounds - for a 63cm stock bike I am happy. Took her for a short spin and it seems she rides well.


----------



## robertburns3

Is that custom paint?


----------



## velomonkey

Sure is custom paint. It's the team colors and it was painted by Cannondale at their factory. Pretty cool, eh?


----------



## peterpen

52cm System Six
SRAM Red shifters, brakes, rear der.
Dura Ace front der.
Hollowgram SI SRM 
Dura Ace chain
Dura Ace 12-27 cassette
White Industries H2/ Niobium 30mm/ Sapim CX-Rays built by Rich Sawris
Continental GP 4000S with Michelin latex tubes
Deda Elementi Zero100 130mm stem with Ti bolts
Easton EC90 SLX3 40cm bars
Fizik bar tape
Fizik Arione 
Easton EC90 post
7.1 kg with training/ crit wheels

soon come: black SL arms, black Thomson setback post, race tubulars (Dura Ace 7800 18h front + 7850 24h rear hub/ Zipp 360/ Sapim CX-Rays.)


----------



## conekilla

Peterpen - very nicely done.


----------



## Reparto

Caad 8
58cm
Dura ace and Ultegra mix
Random Ksyrium wheels
Bontrager XXX lite fork
Bonty X lite stem
Bonty X lite seatpost
Look Keo carbon


----------



## Speedy

peterpen said:


> Fizik Arione


Where did you get that Arione? I want those same colors.

Bike looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## rochrunner

Anyone think their bike would look better if it didn't have "Cannondale" written on just about every available tube. The large logo on the downtube is nice, but how many times do they have to announce their name?


----------



## themuppetleague




----------



## John The Bed

Looks really really nice the muppet league. 
I bought the cyclocross bike in that colour that year and I think the red looks fantastic.
JTB


----------



## themuppetleague

it works for me in ways the CAAD9 never could (R.I.P.), but the handling is identical as far as I can tell (and a bit lighter too)


----------



## dbo

*CAAD 9 R5 Raw*

Hi I've already posted a few times in multiple forums asking questions, and I finally got a bike. I was looking at the Scott Speedster 30 and the CAAD9 R6. I was told to go for the Cannondale, but to get the one level up version, and this is what I did. I ordered my CAAD9 R5 on one of the first days of january, and I got it yesterday. It has Shimano R-550 wheels, and 105/Ultegra components. I have changed very few things:

San Marco Saddle Swapped for SLR XP
Cannondale Fake Carbon post swapped for 90's era Syncros Ti
Dimension Pro Alloy Platform Pedals
Cat Eye Strada Computer


----------



## tgiboney

dbo said:


> Hi I've already posted a few times in multiple forums asking questions, and I finally got a bike. I was looking at the Scott Speedster 30 and the CAAD9 R6. I was told to go for the Cannondale, but to get the one level up version, and this is what I did. I ordered my CAAD9 R5 on one of the first days of january, and I got it yesterday. It has Shimano R-550 wheels, and 105/Ultegra components. I have changed very few things:
> 
> San Marco Saddle Swapped for SLR XP
> Cannondale Fake Carbon post swapped for 90's era Syncros Ti
> Dimension Pro Alloy Platform Pedals
> Cat Eye Strada Computer




Dimension Pro Alloy Platform Pedals ?????????


----------



## dbo

*Yup. Dimension Pro*



tgiboney said:


> Dimension Pro Alloy Platform Pedals ?????????


Yep. The actual weight is about 30 Grams less than spec'd. They weigh 239 Grams

http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemDesc.asp?IC=D78-sil-All


----------



## way2fast4u

well i must say upgrading from the Caad 9 to the System six is the best thing i may have done in my cycling life.. Both bikes are fantastic . Well heres the Six in race form which has already gotten me a 1st and 2nd place winnings..


----------



## primalcarl

Very nice bike there.

I'm hoping to get a System Six frame in red/black soon. But I think the clear version is the nicest I just can't find a used one anywhere


----------



## stwok

primalcarl said:


> Very nice bike there.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a System Six frame in red/black soon. But I think the clear version is the nicest I just can't find a used one anywhere



You need to keep an eye on eBay !!


----------



## way2fast4u

stwok said:


> You need to keep an eye on eBay !!


Thats where i got this Gem!!


----------



## capt_phun

way2fast4u said:


> Thats where i got this Gem!!


Nice looking bike. What size is that a 50?


----------



## way2fast4u

52.. Im right on the verge between the two...


----------



## primalcarl

I'm in the UK, the ones I see on Ebay.com don't want to send overseas


----------



## capt_phun

way2fast4u said:


> 52.. Im right on the verge between the two...


Hmm I have a 52 as well and didn't realize it looks so small! What is your seat height? How much drop are you running? stem length?
I'm thinking I need more drop on mine. I'm running a 100 stem with 71.5 seat height & 5cm of drop but I think I need to go a little lower and strech out the back.


----------



## way2fast4u

capt_phun said:


> Hmm I have a 52 as well and didn't realize it looks so small! What is your seat height? How much drop are you running? stem length?
> I'm thinking I need more drop on mine. I'm running a 100 stem with 71.5 seat height & 5cm of drop but I think I need to go a little lower and strech out the back.


Hey Capt, sorry ive been kinda busy.. Ill get the measurements when i get home, but i don no that i have no spacers in the head tube, running a 110 stem, and from center of BB to top of seat is "i think" is 37 inches ( and yes i use inches) ill double check that.. 

And from the looks of things i may have to go down to a 50cm?? working on that now..


----------



## MCF

*Nice....*



velomonkey said:


> Here she is in team colors. System Six Team One with Dura Ace, C'dale Crabon Cranks and BB300 bottom bracket and Ksyrium SL. With the saddle pack it came out to 16.3 pounds - for a 63cm stock bike I am happy. Took her for a short spin and it seems she rides well.


Just curious, how tall are you?


----------



## nicks2192




----------



## ohho

capt_phun said:


> Hmm I have a 52 as well and didn't realize it looks so small! What is your seat height? How much drop are you running? stem length?
> I'm thinking I need more drop on mine. I'm running a 100 stem with 71.5 seat height & 5cm of drop but I think I need to go a little lower and strech out the back.



Capt phun, what handlebar are you running? What bars is your buddy running? What tires are those? 

I just bought a blue six13 cannondale frame, and I want to build it up with a look similar to yours.


----------



## capt_phun

ohho said:


> Capt phun, what handlebar are you running? What bars is your buddy running? What tires are those?
> 
> I just bought a blue six13 cannondale frame, and I want to build it up with a look similar to yours.


Handlebars are Ritchey WCS Classic bends size 42. Love the classic shape, & they are not too deep of a drop. The tires on my bike are Michelin Pro2 Grips in the light blue color they come in. 

My buddy has Deda Newton Shallow bars. The ritchey & deda bars are about the same reach & drop except I prefer the ritchey because the lower drop section is longer so there is more room for hand positioning. 

My bike is record shifters & brakes, Chorus front & rear d, chorus 170 53/39 UT cranks. Ritchey post, stem, bars.


----------



## d-rock

D.


----------



## RoyIII

Very nice!


----------



## cerro

capt_phun said:


> Hmm I have a 52 as well and didn't realize it looks so small! What is your seat height? How much drop are you running? stem length?
> I'm thinking I need more drop on mine. I'm running a 100 stem with 71.5 seat height & 5cm of drop but I think I need to go a little lower and strech out the back.


Do you have a better pic on your bike? How long are you? I've ordered a SystemSIX in size 52, having my saddle at 71,5cm and I am planning to have the bike equiped with Chorus and Deda Shallow bars. So very good build


----------



## capt_phun

cerro said:


> Do you have a better pic on your bike? How long are you? I've ordered a SystemSIX in size 52, having my saddle at 71,5cm and I am planning to have the bike equiped with Chorus and Deda Shallow bars. So very good build


Pics posted below. Sorry they are crappy camera phone pics. Thiis is after a initial build last year. Since then I have lowered the bar angle, removed the spacers from under the stem (now only running the 30mm top cap), and changed saddles back to my trusted aliane. I wanted to like the Toupe saddle but for 4+ hour rides it was not soft enough. Also those Token Tubulars were ebayed & replaced with a powertap. 

Frame is 52, I have a seat height of 71cm from c-bb straight up the seat tube/post- top of saddle. 6.5cm drop (now with spacers removed). 

I am about 13 inches long. Oh wait, I think you mean I am 5' 8.75" tall, mostly upper body, shorter legs.


----------



## cerro

I meant tall yes. Thank You.


----------



## Mosovich

*Got my System Six built...*

up tonight, hope to ride it tomorrow, that is if it's not blowing 25+mph wind gust..


----------



## Mosovich

*a better pic...*

This picture is much clearer.. Did 40 tonight and if felt great!!


----------



## solorider

*2008 Red Capo*

This is a new bike. I waited 5 1/2 weeks for it to be delivered. I opted for the Red because I already have a black bike. I've ridden ~ 50 miles on it and I really enjoy it. I've ridden is for as long as 25 miles at a time and it is a ton of fun and very comfortable. In time I will be removing the rear break and removing the stock brakes and going with a small pull brake by Paul.


----------



## boarder1995

Updated with Mavic wheels and red saddle. The addition of the red saddle and red bar tape looks better with my Easton Tempest II clincher wheels (will get pic later), but the Mavics look rather techy.


----------



## primalcarl

Apologies for the pic, but my camera is packed away. Just built this up, so excuse the mess! Got some white bar tape but not sure if going to use it yet. Looks fantastic in the flesh, too bad a wet weekend is forecast


----------



## lynchie400

*Cannondale R400 What do you think, Any comments?*

What do you think?


----------



## primalcarl




----------



## smouer

Here's my 06 Synapse Alloy 4 

San Marco Ponza saddle 
Shimano PD-R540 pedals <- I hate these pedals, will swap soon for something double sided
Profile Design T2 Aero bars <- these are great
Ascent Delta Cycle Computer


----------



## bmxhacksaw

Full Dura Ace
Easton EC90 Carbon bars
Alpha Q Pro Lite seatpost
Look Keo Carbon pedals
Felt Carbon saddle
Mavic Ksyrium wheels
Michelin Pro 2 Race tires.

Weight: 16.42 lbs w/pedals

w/o cages, seat bag, cyclometer, heart rate monitor

Total price paid $900 for bike w/o accessories


----------



## Svooterz

*Here's mine...*

Revamped CAAD4 frame. Got it on e-Bay with/ fork and stem, built it up with full Rival. Other bits : Keo carbon pedals, Velomax Vista SL wheels, easton ea30 bars, ea50 stem, gel bar tape, Cannondale Fire carbon seatpost and two nice steel cages with a brushed finish. 40 grams each - not too light, but very functionnal & I love the simple look.
18.00 lbs with cages and pedals, w/o saddle bag. Light and fast enough for me 
EDIT : Oh yeah, I also got two of those Cannondale "bunnies" 24 oz bottles off e-Bay, for an humoristic touch. Makes me laugh everytime I see the bunnies showing love to each other


----------



## sal1

*my synapse 3*

My first post here...and here is my new bike


----------



## toyota

sal1 said:


> My first post here...and here is my new bike


reflectors....check
cassette dork disc...check
valve stem caps...check
large saddle bag...check
triple ring...check
handle bars level with seat...check
shifters sticking up in the air...check
review mirror...check
frame bike pump...check

you are officially a Fred.


----------



## tgiboney

toyota said:


> reflectors....check
> cassette dork disc...check
> valve stem caps...check
> large saddle bag...check
> triple ring...check
> handle bars level with seat...check
> shifters sticking up in the air...check
> review mirror...check
> frame bike pump...check
> 
> you are officially a Fred.



Toyota

That was not very nice, this may be his first bike and you are going to scare him away from riding with a local group and learning. A little less criticism and a little more support and mentoring would be more appropriate!


----------



## toyota

tgiboney said:


> Toyota
> 
> That was not very nice, this may be his first bike and you are going to scare him away from riding with a local group and learning. A little less criticism and a little more support and mentoring would be more appropriate!


well I used the  to indicate I was joking. the cycling world is just like the real world in that it takes all kinds of people to make it go around. :thumbsup:


----------



## RoyIII

*Caad 5*

Here's the CAAD 5 from gvh bikes several years ago. It's all Chorus, except for centaur shifters. I was doing ok on weight until I added the Brooks champ saddle.



It's posted elsewhere, but I just discovered the thumbnail pix that enlarge when you click on 'em.


----------



## sal1

*thanks for the input toyota & tgiboney*



toyota said:


> well I used the  to indicate I was joking. the cycling world is just like the real world in that it takes all kinds of people to make it go around. :thumbsup:


I appreciate you're defense tgiboney. With maturity comes the realization that most things happen for a reason.

I like my valve caps. My grandkids made my daughter-in-law take them to the LBS for new ones. They then painted them red, to match the bike. The 4 year old said, "now the air can't get out of your tires grandpa". I haven't taken them off since!

The bag holds a spare tube. levers, patches, multi-tool, cell phone, and a $10 bill. Maybe I can take out the 10 bucks and get a smaller bag?

The bar and shifter location are my own creation. I developed a back problem in 1972. I get down in the drops the best I can. Actually, during centuries I move all over those bars, changing hand, back and arm positions.

I like the mirrors to see the guys behind me that I pass!

As for the other items on toyota's laundry list, I guess I'll just attribute to my Fredness...and remain proud of it!


----------



## robertburns3

sal1 said:


> I guess I'll just attribute to my Fredness...and remain proud of it!


Amen brother, amen.

4 things that make me a "Fred":
-I always put mountain bike clipless pedals on my roadbike and use walkable shoes
-I usually wear a t-shirt when riding- not a jersey. In fact, I hate jerseys unless they are a single color - no sponsors please.
-My bikes always have a bell.
-I not only use valvecaps, but keep a Presta/Schrader adapter on one wheel.


----------



## Svooterz

*Nice bike by the way!*

Well, regardless of the "Fredness" of the bike, it's pretty. Nice, classy black & red scheme with matching bar tape. I'd be glad in 40 years to be a grandpa and still ride performance road bikes, even with a triple and high levers and whatnot. Comfort fit is the best way to start, being flashy doesn't make someone fast...

Hey, besides, that big saddle bag of yours may just provide the tools Toyota will need the day something messes on his bike while riding 

I had also noticed the valve caps looked red, but I really couldn't tell without confirmation. Nice touch. I do leave mine on too, if I can share in the fredness!



sal1 said:


> My first post here...and here is my new bike


----------



## ednsk

hi, my first post here... this is my ride, 54cm Super Six, full record components, mavic cosmic ultimate wheels, speedplay zero titanium pedals, fsa 115 stem, kforce handlebar, liquigas fizik saddle - 6.63kg


----------



## roadie92

My Cannondale System Six is full Ultegra 9 speed, It has a Thompson Stem and Seat post, I have FSA K Wing Handle bars, Vetta wireless bike computer, Shimano pedals, and a Selle-Italia turbo 4 saddle


----------



## cb400bill

Update on my Synapse. It has been a great bike. 

Before: Date of purchase last summer.










After: Today.









Small add ons and changes. Shimano MTB clipless pedals, Cannondale bag, Cateye wireless speedometer, front and rear flashers, numerous small scuffs and scratches from crash last fall. I also performed a reflectorectomy.


----------



## robertburns3

roadie92 said:


> My Cannondale System Six is full Ultegra 9 speed, It has a Thompson Stem and Seat post, I have FSA K Wing Handle bars, Vetta wireless bike computer, Shimano pedals, and a Selle-Italia turbo 4 saddle


Please post photos. I am considering this stem and seatpost combo. on a System 6.


----------



## jinxkal

*My system Syx!*

Update!


----------



## STARNUT

I guess I forgot to update my build.

here it is.













Still missing my ZIpp SL-round-42cm bar and the racing replica Mag saddle but its close enough.

Starnut


----------



## velomonkey

Sweet ride!!!! I love all the white with the black cranks. The white tape is nice too but I'd have to change it out too often for my tastes.


----------



## nick2ny

Gosh-- "Post your rolling advertisement" is more like it. Still some nice looking bikes though...


----------



## jecjec81

jinxkal said:


> Update!



I was about to get the same bike but decided to get the Look 555.

But I still like it though!


----------



## CHL

STARNUT:

Are the Hollowgram SL anodized black now or was it a custom color? Please say the silver colored are still available.


Thanks
CHL


----------



## nismosr

Posting this for a friend - 2006 CAAD8 Full Ultegra bought used from CL for $900










and After shopping off Ebay, CL and RBR.com upgraded a few parts


----------



## STARNUT

CHL said:


> STARNUT:
> 
> Are the Hollowgram SL anodized black now or was it a custom color? Please say the silver colored are still available.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> CHL



The blacks are only avaliable on the mountain bikes. Silver is stock for road.

Starnut


----------



## funhog1

Blacks are currently spec'd on US mtb's and on Euro Road & Mtbs. Silver are still spec'd on US Road. 

If someone wants the black arms with a road set up, a rider may take off the mtb crank arm spider with a splined lockring tool and replace it with a road compact or standard spider. 

That's one of the cool things about the Hollowgrams. A rider may switch from black to silver, compact or standard simply by switching out the spider. Spiders are available from C-dale via your local dealer.


----------



## trauma-md

The only drawback is that the BLACK SL crankarms are NOT available in 172.5. Being that they are made for the mountain BB30's, only 170 and 175's are being made. The silver SL's are available in 170, 172.5, and 175.


----------



## funhog1

Yah, that goes without saying. Meaning it's a drawback if black is the special sauce someone has to have for their special sense of bike Façon and that special sauce isn't available 172.5, then clearly the world must be about to end as we know it....and all of bike-dom is doomed I say.....DOOOMED! =)


----------



## trauma-md

funhog1 said:


> Yah, that goes without saying. Meaning it's a drawback if black is the special sauce someone has to have for their special sense of bike Façon and that special sauce isn't available 172.5, then clearly the world must be about to end as we know it....and all of bike-dom is doomed I say.....DOOOMED! =)


huh?????


----------



## peterpen

trauma-md said:


> The only drawback is that the BLACK SL crankarms are NOT available in 172.5. Being that they are made for the mountain BB30's, only 170 and 175's are being made. The silver SL's are available in 170, 172.5, and 175.


I don't believe this is true. AFAIK (and my Cdale dealer knows) they are available in 172.5.


----------



## carlospinto

*Black SI SL 172,5 mm*

I'm from Portugal
This is my black SI SL 172,5 mm 34/50


----------



## STARNUT

I think 172.5s are a euro only thing. They come on some of the road models over there but not here. Looking at the avaliable part numbers from Cannondale there are only two lengths avaliable in the US.

Starnut


----------



## eldarko

I'm jealous. I love black, its nice and understated.


----------



## funhog1

*You are several posts late =)*



funhog1 said:


> Blacks are currently spec'd on US mtb's and on Euro Road & Mtbs. Silver are still spec'd on US Road.
> QUOTE]
> 
> The 1/2 witted would have immediately understood this to mean that 172.5's are currently only "offered" in Silver for US models. All should be gratefull to all who have broken through this great mystery for the not so savvy. Hopefully I'll be able to pull my grubby paws away from the keyboard, and do something productive =) But since I'm only 1/4 witted, I probably shouldn't be typing this in the 1st place. =)
> 
> Now before anyone gets excited and pulls their power meter out notice I said "witted" and not "watted" though I'm wondering if a 1/2 a witt burns only 1/2 a watt....for those deft at being daft or is it vice versa? Geez....I'm all so confused now. =)
> 
> but all in good fun....


----------



## ninjaslim

Aren't we slighty off topic here

SHOW ME YER BIKES!!!

I've just received a CAAD9 in a box from CA this morning (I'm in the UK) I can't wait to get home and strip it down to introduce it to some SRAM. 

Hope to have some pictures up next week.


----------



## 1centaur

*Here's a white SuperSix*


----------



## zamboni

1centaur said:


>


Did you just got the frame only or complete bike ?


----------



## 1centaur

zamboni said:


> Did you just got the frame only or complete bike ?


Frameset only.


----------



## bourquek

*Pink is the new black*










What do you guys think? Too flashy?


----------



## capt_phun

Pink is so 2005.


----------



## Svooterz

*Rather nice*

I think it's pretty good looking. Very visible, yet not too loud. Fushia would have been a mess, but this muted pink is nice. The bar tape will probably end up blackened after enough miles though 

Pretty & Strong King hubs are a nice touch!


----------



## bourquek

Thanks!


----------



## rlchriss

Rapha has changed the game - aesthetic-wise anyway. pink, black and silver - nice.


----------



## ninjaslim

The bike looks good 

but to look great on it you'd need to be leading the Giro 
:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## bourquek

Thanks. Very True.


----------



## peterpen

1centaur - which bars are those?
Nice bike!


----------



## jmg1848

the r5000 was the most handsome si cranked ride - the black anodized one with the time stiff fork, what a manly bike : )


----------



## Guest

Cross from general

So, just finished up building up my new crit bike.  
Cannondale System Six
Chorus Group
deda newton bars
system six stem
EC90 seatpost
Fiziik arione seat
vittoria open corsa tires
Rear Reynolds DV46 powertap wheel (front is on the way)
front chris king laced to a open pro
16.5 lbs


----------



## zamboni

Love the color combo, looks sharp.


----------



## cerro

Gorgeous jains89


----------



## shotojs78

1centaur said:


> Frameset only.


you live in UK and you received your frame from who, from where USA??? I'M looking for a caad or six13 used or new..size 54cm....... just frame or the fork too??


----------



## SleeveleSS

bourquek said:


> What do you guys think? Too flashy?


I just think it stinks that none of those pinks match. I think pink is hot, BTW. I've always wanted a pink bike. Not c()de.


----------



## Guest

shotojs78 said:


> you live in UK and you received your frame from who, from where USA??? I'M looking for a caad or six13 used or new..size 54cm....... just frame or the fork too??


I live in the U.S.


----------



## shotojs78

ninjaslim said:


> Aren't we slighty off topic here
> 
> SHOW ME YER BIKES!!!
> 
> I've just received a CAAD9 in a box from CA this morning (I'm in the UK) I can't wait to get home and strip it down to introduce it to some SRAM.
> 
> Hope to have some pictures up next week.


oh sorry, my question was for this Guy... (ninjaslim)..

you live in UK and you received your frame from who, from where USA??? I'M looking for a caad or six13 used or new..size 54cm....... just frame or the fork too??


----------



## ninjaslim

From ebay, there's plenty of choice in most sizes, you have to be patient to get the colour you want though ;-)


----------



## nicks2192




----------



## ninjaslim

nicks2192 said:


>


At last a photo of a great looking bike. Where can I get red sram hoods? Are they Rival?


----------



## huckleberry




----------



## nicks2192

thank you. and any shop you should be able to walk in and order them they come in black red and white. and it comes with tape there 35$ though thats the only bad part


----------



## slim0861

SleeveleSS said:


> I just think it stinks that none of those pinks match. I think pink is hot, BTW. I've always wanted a pink bike. Not c()de.


Are those DA rings on the C'dale crank?


----------



## stwok

Sure .......... 130 BCD is a standard for rings, well unless you have Campy and then you're screwed!!!


----------



## cerro

My SystemSIX done for the start. Want to change to a Cannondale Si or SL crankset and some lighter wheels later. 7177g at the moment.


----------



## mtbguate

*Awesome Black & Al!*

:thumbsup: Cool Bike!


----------



## Reparto

Updated with X-lites 17 lbs.


----------



## Canecreekfreak

Got a Six13 recently, here are the pics after putting my Cane Creek's, carbon post, new bar tape and saddle on it. It's an '08 that came with the SRAM Rival group, and I put the carbon cranks you see on it as well. So far I love it.


----------



## rlchriss

why do CAAD 8s and CAAD 9s just look so cool?!?!


----------



## mattrider

*Caad 8*

Just finished this caad 8 built up with all used parts, using my graduation money. I already had the wheels but the rest came in around $1500. Let me know what you think!

Frame: 2006 CAAD 8 (58)
Fork: Easton EC90 SLX
Shifters: Sram force Custom painted
Brakes: Cannondale C1
Derailleurs: Sram Force
Chain: Sram 1090
Crankset: Sram Red Compact (Standard BB)
Pedals: Look Keo Sprint
Cassette: Sram 1070 (11-23)
Bottle Cages: Carbon
Seat Post: Forte Carbon
Saddle: Selle Italia Thoork Team Edition
Handlebars: Easton EC70 Wing
Bar Wrap: Stella Azzura
Stem: Time Carbon
Headset: FSA
Wheels: Custom, 27 Niobiums, AM Classic Hubs, Sapim Spokes
Tires: Continental GP 4000 S


----------



## zamboni

congrat and the bike looks very nice.


----------



## jhenry4

*agreed, very nice caad 8*

great parts pick and color coordination.
you worked the red, black, and white theme over the entire bike better than many custom rigs out there.


----------



## s2ktaxi

Finally got some photos...
10k miles on the System Six (since Sep 2006) 15.3 lbs w/pedals
1k miles on the Super Six (since May 2008) 14.3 lbs w/pedals


----------



## Tissot

Sweeeeeeet White Pearl !!! I heard the white one has been discontiuned for a long long time due to the high cost of making them.. Is that true ?


----------



## s2ktaxi

Tissot said:


> Sweeeeeeet White Pearl !!! I heard the white one has been discontiuned for a long long time due to the high cost of making them.. Is that true ?


Not that I've heard, though they are heavier than the non-white ones. The System Six in raw has been discontinued due to their high cost of warranty


----------



## teffisk

which ride do you prefer? Comparison?


----------



## s2ktaxi

teffisk said:


> which ride do you prefer? Comparison?


My original review from my test ride still stands. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=122259

Though my SuperSix build is lighter and has more aero wheels than the test ride bike. Even without the different wheels, the SuperSix frame feels more efficient and puts power to the ground more efficiently, One other thing I've noticed is that the System Six corners better because of the System Six Stem compared to the either of the two regular stems I've tried.


----------



## Synapster

Here goes for my first post
My Bike is a Synapse carbon 2 in flat black (made 2006 only)
Campy record: brakes,wheels, chain, cogs, derailers, computer
hmano carbon handlebars
fsa headset
Terry Fly Saddle
look pedals
Canondale carbon SI crank


----------



## Hokiesean24

Here is my 2008 Six13 5. This was just after assembly and right before I walked out of the shop at aobut 11:15 last night. Took it home and rode through the neighborhood until about midnight... LOVE IT!!!










Sorry, its from a camera phone.


----------



## Tissot

Nothing is feeling better than riding your new bike at the first time, especially a bike that you have been looking / waiting for a long time :thumbsup: 

A very attractive bike that you have, happy for you !!


----------



## zamboni

Congrat Sean.


----------



## zosocane

Hokiesean24 said:


> Here is my 2008 Six13 5. This was just after assembly and right before I walked out of the shop at aobut 11:15 last night. Took it home and rode through the neighborhood until about midnight... LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Sorry, its from a camera phone.


Bravo, a good purchase! Now please tell us you've removed the reflectors from the wheels and the seatpost.


----------



## cyclust

Well, hopefully he left them on for that midnight maiden voyage!


----------



## colins

Hokiesean24 said:


> Here is my 2008 Six13 5. This was just after assembly and right before I walked out of the shop at aobut 11:15 last night. Took it home and rode through the neighborhood until about midnight... LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry, its from a camera phone.



assuming from the name that you went/go to VT, do you live in blacksburg?


----------



## Streetking

Ciao bella.....

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Hokiesean24

Hey guys! Sorry, I havent checked in for a few! Anyways, the reflectors are actually still on  I HATE them, unfortunately, my LBS friend is a big proponent of them, and I know the bike will be going back shortly for its first tune up and whatnot, so, I figured I would leave them on until at least then to avoid a lecture or anything like that... haha. He was even trying to sell me flashing lights and whatnot. :mad2: haha. 

Thanks for the compliments guys! I really love it so far, I finally got to do about 5-6 miles on it yesterday. I have been out of town and in the process of moving the fiance into my house the past few days, so time has been scarce! I hope to get out again this evening!!


----------



## Hokiesean24

colins said:


> assuming from the name that you went/go to VT, do you live in blacksburg?


hey, I graduated in May of 04. Unfortunately, I am no longer in Bburg. I make it down for most all of the Fball games though. You a fellow Hokie?!?!


----------



## y tin

Streetking said:


> Ciao bella.....
> 
> [URL="[/URL]


WOW:thumbsup: 
that looks amazing, very nice.
Any idea on weight? and did the frame & forks come like that to allow disk brake fitting?


----------



## jmg1848

that is a unique whips, congrats


----------



## baalan

*My '99 R2000*

This is my '99 R2000. All 105 group with the exception of the Gossamer crank. Selling it though unfortunately.


----------



## colins

Hokiesean24 said:


> hey, I graduated in May of 04. Unfortunately, I am no longer in Bburg. I make it down for most all of the Fball games though. You a fellow Hokie?!?!


indeed. I ride for the school and for Rogues Racing, the local team in bburg. You should get in on a ride next time you're down here


----------



## carlospinto

*My SUPER*

Hi
My - Cannondale Super Six 




















build list:

SuperSix Carbon BB30 52cm + SuperSix + Full Carbon
Cannondale BB30 ceramic
headset - fsa
Cannondale Hollowgram BB30 SL, 34/50 172,5 mm
EASTON EC90 SLX3
Deda Elementi Zero100 (110mm)
NewUltimate (31.6x300mm)
KCNC brakes
chain - campagnolo record
cassete - campagnolo record
rear -campagnolo record 
front campagnolo record
shifters - campagnolo record
selle-italia SLR
cables - campagnolo record 
bar tape Easton
front wheel:Tune 70,DTaerolite, alloy nipples, AlexCrostiniR3.1(24/2x)
rear wheel:Tune 180,DT aerolite,alloy nipples, AlexCrostiniR3.1(28/2x ;3x)
skewers - Tune
52 Veloplug
Michelin PRORACE3
tubes vitoria
bottle cage - 17g
Pedals - LOOK KéO HM Ti

Cannonball

My blog


----------



## atrack24

very nice go ride the crap out of it now.:thumbsup:


----------



## CHL

*My New Super Six*

Here's my new Super Six. Took for ever to get it but the ride is fantastic.

View attachment 132643

View attachment 132644

View attachment 132645

View attachment 132646


7800 Dura Ace Group
Campagnolo Eurus Wheels
ITM 101 Stem
Deda Super Zero Carbon Seatpost
Specialites TA Sin SL Bottle Cages
FSA K-Wing Compact Handlebar
Selle San Marco Aspide Arrowhead Saddle


----------



## ECXkid04

sooooooooooooooooooooo nice. i love the look of your cranks CHL. so clean and fresh looking. wow. i love the pig btw.


----------



## peterpen

Had to retire the SystemSix due to one too many crashes. Pretty happy with the replacement, though.


----------



## ECXkid04

peterpen - very nicely done!! i feel like i havent seen anything but red/white supers and your black/white is super nice! how does the ride compare to the system? im patiently waiting for my system to come in.... ugh!


----------



## peterpen

ECXkid04 said:


> peterpen - very nicely done!! i feel like i havent seen anything but red/white supers and your black/white is super nice! how does the ride compare to the system? im patiently waiting for my system to come in.... ugh!


There's a bit more vertical compliance in the rear and rough surfaces are somewhat more muted. Combine with 100g less mass and very slightly lower BB stiffness, and I'd say the Super has a more "lively" feel. Mind you, I never found the System to be wanting in any regards other than on the scale, but after a recent RR with truly terrible pavement that had you praying for the next gravel section (Leesville Gap for those in NorCal) I was very happy I had the more supple Super.

BTW, my stickers are the stock ones, silver with white outlines, but I'm looking for solid white ones to replace them. I'll give Cdale a ring to see if I can't get some like they used on my blue System, but if anyone has another source, please share.


----------



## zamboni

Sharp looking bike.


----------



## hammrob

How come some of the hollowgram cranks that come custom on the super's have SL printed in red on the silver cranks/or white on the black cranks and others dont?


----------



## ECXkid04

peterpen said:


> There's a bit more vertical compliance in the rear and rough surfaces are somewhat more muted. Combine with 100g less mass and very slightly lower BB stiffness, and I'd say the Super has a more "lively" feel. Mind you, I never found the System to be wanting in any regards other than on the scale, but after a recent RR with truly terrible pavement that had you praying for the next gravel section (Leesville Gap for those in NorCal) I was very happy I had the more supple Super.
> 
> BTW, my stickers are the stock ones, silver with white outlines, but I'm looking for solid white ones to replace them. I'll give Cdale a ring to see if I can't get some like they used on my blue System, but if anyone has another source, please share.


cool. thanks for the feedback. im not racing long enough distances at this point, but in a few years, id love to go for a super/equivalent bike. again, nice build! ill be keeping and eye on this thread for when you get the new stickers.

Jon H.


----------



## peterpen

hammrob said:


> How come some of the hollowgram cranks that come custom on the super's have SL printed in red on the silver cranks/or white on the black cranks and others dont?


Because some are SL crank arms and some aren't? I think Cdale had some supply issues with them earlier in the year and had to use some standard arms.


----------



## zamboni

My 08 Si crank only had the regular silver SL imprinted.


----------



## Saddle Soars

1989 R600.

Taking it out of storage for a second life.


----------



## Tissot

Size: 52cm
Handlebar: ITM Millennium
Stem: FSA OS-115
Seatpost: ControlTech Carbon
Saddle: Selle Flite TransAm
Chain: KMC
Crankset: Hollowgram SL (53/39, 170mm)
HRM: Cateye V3
Shift/Brake: Shimano Ultegra SL
Padels: Ultegra
Wheels: Mavic ES

View attachment 132854


View attachment 132855


View attachment 132856


View attachment 132857


View attachment 132858


----------



## jimbonnet

zamboni said:


> My 08 Si crank only had the regular silver SL imprinted.


yep.. i have 2 sets of sl cranks, the early versions are in red the later versions the sl is in silver.. there is only one type of crank in 08 and it is the SL.


----------



## Jerry Zawadovski

*SuperSix Liquigas 2008 upgrade*

Frame: 08 SuperSix 56cm, Europe edition Liquigas
Wheels: FFWD Carbon Clincher, DT SWIS 240
Tires: Schwalbe ULTREMO
Crankset: Si Hollowgram SL 52/36
Pedals: LOOK Keo HM titanium
Handelbars: FSA K-Force Compact
Stem: FSA OS-99
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR kit carbonio
Seatpost: FSA K-Force SB25
Shifters: Campagnolo Record QS
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Record QS
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Record QS
Brakes: Campagnolo Record QS, Jagwire Carbon, NOKON
14,96 lbs.


----------



## spartan23

*Black Lightning*

*Cannondale's 30th Anniversary Edition Black Lightning # 25 of 300*


----------



## cbuchanan

Jerry Zawadovski said:


> Frame: 08 SuperSix 56cm, Europe edition Liquigas
> Wheels: FFWD Carbon Clincher, DT SWIS 240
> Tires: Schwalbe ULTREMO
> Crankset: Si Hollowgram SL 52/36
> Pedals: LOOK Keo HM titanium
> Handelbars: FSA K-Force Compact
> Stem: FSA OS-99
> Saddle: Selle Italia SLR kit carbonio
> Seatpost: FSA K-Force SB25
> Shifters: Campagnolo Record QS
> Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Record QS
> Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Record QS
> Brakes: Campagnolo Record QS, Jagwire Carbon, NOKON
> 14,96 lbs.


Love the looks of your SuperSix Jerry!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gibson00

Jerry Zawadovski said:


> Frame: 08 SuperSix 56cm, Europe edition Liquigas
> Wheels: FFWD Carbon Clincher, DT SWIS 240
> Tires: Schwalbe ULTREMO
> Crankset: Si Hollowgram SL 52/36
> Pedals: LOOK Keo HM titanium
> Handelbars: FSA K-Force Compact
> Stem: FSA OS-99
> Saddle: Selle Italia SLR kit carbonio
> Seatpost: FSA K-Force SB25
> Shifters: Campagnolo Record QS
> Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Record QS
> Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Record QS
> Brakes: Campagnolo Record QS, Jagwire Carbon, NOKON
> 14,96 lbs.



Nice!!!


----------



## garbec

*Here's My Caad 9*

'07 Frame w/ '06 Slice Premium Plus Fork....


----------



## holstein71

*2005 Cannondale Track SS*

Jus picked up for $350, took for ride and love it...The Team Major Taylor Edition


----------



## velomonkey

holstein71 said:


> Jus picked up for $350, took for ride and love it...


I have the same bike in a 63cm, which it looks like yours might be, too.

I love it, great bike and the best single speed they ever put out.


----------



## PigmyRacer

garbec said:


> '07 Frame w/ '06 Slice Premium Plus Fork....


Could you post weight and specs if you have them? Great looking bike, a real looker.


----------



## garbec

2007 Caad 9 Frame
2006 Premium Plus Fork
Mixed Campagnolo - Chorus, Veloce, Centaur
FSA Compact Bar - Aluminum
Cannondale C4 Stem - 110mm
Bontrager Carbon Post w/ 5 degree set back
Specialized Phenom Saddle
Speed Play Zeros
Nuevation C50 Carbon Clinchers (Race Day Only)

17.25 lbs with everything including computer and hr monitor.


----------



## holstein71

60cm....ill trick it out the way i like it...but you can see some white bar wrap in the future...


----------



## NumbNutts

*Here's my Super Six*

Had the bike for 3 months now and all I can say is this bike is fast. I went with mostly black cause in the group I ride with I am surrounded by WHITE (frames,bar tape, saddles, cables, hoods, even tires). So I thought I would be the "black sheep" in the group. Built up with Sram Red group, Tune/Reynolds MV32c, Zipp SL, SI cranks. Went with the SI instead of the SL cause the wait on the SL was a couple months and price. Got the SI new for real cheap with BB kit and soaked the rest into the wheels. Bike weighs in right at 14lbs. The Reynolds stickers will be coming off any day now. Later!


----------



## holstein71

wow...dat der perdy....


----------



## CHL

No Way!! Keep the Reynolds decals. Was never a fan of black/nude carbon but, this bike gorgeous. Hot Hot Hot for sure!

CHL


----------



## Guest

With training wheels









































with race wheels


----------



## slim0861

jains89 said:


> With training wheels
> 
> How's the new handlebar and saddle?


----------



## lesper4

beautiful six!


----------



## Guest

The handlebar is the best thing I've ever tried. I originally did not want to go carbon, but nothing else felt quite like this. The saddle is great too, though the only real difference between this and the standard model is weight, I just wanted to bling it out. And the wheels are actually getting replaced later this week with Easton EC90's. The reynolds got sold, so will repost a pic then. Looks much better too.


----------



## jellybone

jains89 said:


> The handlebar is the best thing I've ever tried. I originally did not want to go carbon, but nothing else felt quite like this. The saddle is great too, though the only real difference between this and the standard model is weight, I just wanted to bling it out. And the wheels are actually getting replaced later this week with Easton EC90's. The reynolds got sold, so will repost a pic then. Looks much better too.


What handlebar did you use? I'm just rebuilding my System Six and really like those bars, I actually ordered Zipp but I would switch to yours in a second, guess I'll have to use the Zipp somewhere else!


----------



## Guest

The FSA K Wing Compacts. They have the flat top, but what really sold me on them was the fact that they also flattened towards the hoods, which is where I spend a lot of my time anyway, and no other bar really does that. They also make one in ergo bend which I have also had, but did not like it as much.


----------



## jellybone

jains89 said:


> The FSA K Wing Compacts. They have the flat top, but what really sold me on them was the fact that they also flattened towards the hoods, which is where I spend a lot of my time anyway, and no other bar really does that. They also make one in ergo bend which I have also had, but did not like it as much.



thanks....


----------



## ashpelham

Finally a shot of my modest 2005 R1000 CAAD8.....10,000 miles and counting!


----------



## lesper4

From 10,000 miles to mine which is going on 150 miles+. Its a 2008 Cannondale R5 Triple. I went ahead and got some clip / clip less pedals and some flat Profile Design bars on top right away. I just did the Cool Breeze Ride in Ventura which was my first event on the bike. I aboustly love the 105/ultegra compents. The seat is still not to my likeing and after 50 mils it was starting to hurt but then again the ride was not on the best of pavement. Riding it near home is much more comfortable and i am switching to this from my old Cannondale mountain bike.

Let the good times role!, right.


----------



## ralph1

jains89 said:


> With training wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with race wheels


Hi,

Nice bike, how do you like the System Six? is it as stiff and nice to ride as they say? How would you compare it to a CAAD8-9 alu bike?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## slim0861

That one was too big.


----------



## slim0861

This should work. And I still have to cut the steer tube.


----------



## stickystuff

nice. why no white fork?


----------



## teffisk

only the caad9 5's come with the white forks


----------



## lesper4

slim looks like you are a teacher from that picture?


----------



## slim0861

Close. I'm a system administrator. Actually, you're not close, but that isn't a class room. My office is more like 10x12. And teffisk is right sticky. I have the Tiagra model. I bought it THEN the pics of the 105 model showed up. But I don't care since I'm putting '09 Rival on it after the first of the year. Final build will also include a Thomson no setback, Thomson stem, Specialized Toupe, FSA Omega bar, and I've decided to have Troy build me some custom Edge 1.38's with either Tune or WI hubs. Shooting for high 15's, low 14's. For crits and local RR's of course.


----------



## Laursen

Jerry Zawadovski said:


> Frame: 08 SuperSix 56cm, Europe edition Liquigas
> Wheels: FFWD Carbon Clincher, DT SWIS 240
> Tires: Schwalbe ULTREMO
> Crankset: Si Hollowgram SL 52/36
> Pedals: LOOK Keo HM titanium
> Handelbars: FSA K-Force Compact
> Stem: FSA OS-99
> Saddle: Selle Italia SLR kit carbonio
> Seatpost: FSA K-Force SB25
> Shifters: Campagnolo Record QS
> Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Record QS
> Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Record QS
> Brakes: Campagnolo Record QS, Jagwire Carbon, NOKON
> 14,96 lbs.


Very nice... I have a CAAD 9 in the previous Liquigas pain scheme. The FFWD wheels goes really well to your bike, although there's no red on the frame... Looks FAST...


----------



## carbon13

my dream build


----------



## IowaAJ

*My Whip*

My Whip:
2008 Cannondale Six13
Ultegra/Dura-Ace Groupo
Easton EC90 SL All Carbon Fork (Cut, only one spacer)
Easton EC70 All Carbon Handlebars
Token Titanium Skewers
Selle Italia SLR Saddle
Control Tech Carbon Seatpost
Carbon Bottle Cages
Spinergy Rev-X Wheelset

This is my beast for racing this spring in Colorado.


[img=https://img46.imageshack.us/img46/2106/arealbeautgx6.th.jpg][img=https://img46.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]


----------



## teffisk

that is pimp but it is crying for a white saddle


----------



## IowaAJ

Agreed. Also in need of a white FSA stem...however I'm a college kid and un-able to afford such commodities. ha.


----------



## ralph1

*My build update*

Hi all,

Here is a quick update on my new build, after much time my frame arrived, a few set backs with the build though, 

1st the seatpost needs to be sorted with a shim, as I did not know the SS seatpost dia is 31.6mm, where the CAAD 8 dia is 27.2mm, hence no seatpost yet.

2nd, the bolt that holds on the front brake is too short, mine was 27mm, the SS big fork one is 35mm, again I did not know this, the LBS had a longer one in stock, luckily.

3rd, as you can tell from the photo the stem needs to be cut to length, this will be done in the next couple of days. 

I have to wait another day to get a cheapo seatpost while they order in the shim so I can transfer my WCS Carbon one over.

I am going nuts not being able to ride the damm thing.:mad2: :mad2: but not long now.

Update from 27 Sep 08, it's all together, temp alloy seatpost while I await my WCS carbon 31.6mm jobby. Steerer cut to size as well. And one in race trim.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## cryoplasm

Better to use a 31.6 post. Use the oversize advantage instead working around it.


----------



## zamboni

I had the USE Alien post and ceramic bearing for the crank.


----------



## zamboni

Use the shim for now and go out and ride.


----------



## CHL

Hi Ralph:

I'm not sure if you bought the bike new but I think it should have come with a front brake caliper bolt. My Super Six had one from the factory. Also, what happened to the standard chainrings of the Hollowgram SL crankset? Those appear to be ones that come stock on the Carbon SI crankset. The standard Hollwogram SL chainrings are heavily machined to remove excess material and the chainring bolts are threaded directly into the small chainring (similar to Vuma Quad).

There is something about the System Six with that huge downtube that shouts "power & speed." That is definitely a sexy ride.

CHL


----------



## zamboni

The SL crank should comes with the mark V rings and it's made in the U.S.


----------



## ralph1

I have been in contact with the bloke I bought it off and advised him of the chainring problem, he is going to supply the proper rings for it. Thanks to the eagle eyed forum member for pointing this out to me, I guess I was too excited about getting the frame set to notice:blush2: .

cheers

Ralph


----------



## ArubaBob600

*My 20-Year-Old-Ride...*

There are some beautiful rides on this thread. Here are a few photos of my 1989 Cannondale SR600 double in its original Viper Red Gloss with full Shimano 105 component group including the 2 and 6-speed SIS downtube shifters.

Edited 10/02/08: to update photos ~ FiZiK Rondine WingFlex saddle, PD AirStryke 2k aerobars, CatEye Vectra CC-7000 cyclocomputer, Bontrager Grippy bar tape in black leather with white hoods, Hutchinson Fusion2 Protech kevlar tires, CrankBrothers Smarty red pedals, and Bontrager red composite waterbottle cages. 

Edited 10/10/08: to confirm the latest weight of my SR600 with my new digital scale. I’ve come to enjoy flying on the road more lately rather than chewing up a little off road single track with my 32 lb 2005 Dakar… but make no mistake about it… she is a sweet ride in her own element.

My SR600 is a little on the rubenesque side (plump, fleshy and voluptuous) compared to some of your awesome rides but she’s a perfect fit in 56cm for me. I was surprised at how heavy the front and rear Canny reflectors and brackets were after I removed them. The brackets are now history. 

The SR600 with pedals and no accessories (aero bar, cyclocomputer, or bottle cages) weights in at 9.58 kg / <b>21.1 lbs</b>. Down a bit from the factory speced 56cm at 21.7 lbs. I guess the FiZiK saddle (replaced the VettaGel Racing), CrankBrothers pedals (replaced the Shimano 105 Aeros), and those heavy reflector brackets contributed to the 9.6 oz loss.

With the aerobar, cyclocomputer, and two cages she tops off at 10.39 kg / <b>22.9 lbs</b> in road trim.

The 3.0 aluminum frame and chro-mo fork work well together. She’s no weight weenie 15 pounder but for a twenty-year-old just about completely stock ride that’s seen centuries on the road… she’s still a solid performing sweet ride… and a babe!

PS: The Ultimate ADS-10 Alpine Digital Scale is a handy accessory for the tool box.

Edited 10/15/08: Reluctantly sold her a couple of days ago and as fate would have it I was able to quickly acquire a lucky find through a local private sale.

<a href="https://s421.photobucket.com/albums/pp300/arubabob/1989%20Cannondale%20SR600/?action=view&current=1989CannondaleSR600rtsdnoreflectors.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp300/arubabob/1989%20Cannondale%20SR600/1989CannondaleSR600rtsdnoreflectors.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ArubaBob600

*A little ounce here... a little ounce there...*

I forgot to mention that after I removed them from my SR600 I had to scale those bad boys. The two vintage Canny brackets and reflectors weighted a whopping .48 lb - almost 1/2 a pound!


----------



## jellybone

*System Six build almost done*

Well after about 4 months my system six build is almost done. Been taking so long at the painters and in the end it's only half done. I had a bunch of artwork that was going to go on the bike but looks like that will have to wait for the near future. Base paint looks great though, really good quality even if the scheme we talked about did not come out as I asked, even still he's talented.

I've got the new si sl crank, Look Keo carbon pedals, FSA seat post and handlebar, all SRAM with Nokon cables and Zero Gravity NERD brakes, Zip 808 rear, 404 front riding on Conti tubular GP competition tires, Selle Italia carbon seat, and Elite bottle cages.

Will be taking the bike out for a long ride tomorrow to see how it goes, although the bike needs to go back to put my winter tires on (this is my trainer/winter ride), I have a set of shamal ultras (gold), will post pics of that when I can.

Enjoy


----------



## moab63

*Wow jelly thats a pretty bike*

You can see the love and money Mine 09 wont be here until feb but it will be custom painted team colors from the cannondale. 

I'm already gathering parts, some DA stuff, carbon wheels and so on. I hope for a light cool bike.


----------



## ArubaBob600

*ZIPPs rock!*

JB your effort and patience paid off - she looks awesome! Make me cry! Did you scale that baby yet?


----------



## lesper4

carbon seat, is there any padding to it or just a piece of plastic?


----------



## jellybone

lesper4 said:


> carbon seat, is there any padding to it or just a piece of plastic?


it's full carbon seat with carbon rails, with just a bit of suede material on top that might have a thin piece of padding under it, if it does though it's really thin. Going for a ride today so I'll know how comfy it is riding on, I'm sure my bib shorts have enough padding though.


----------



## funhog1

*They shudda hired ewe!*

Jelly Bee!

Zowie! Dorel should have hired YOU to run production for 2009 mid-range elite performance road bikes! -- (instead of making the six?)

That System is SICK NASTY! 

Great job!


----------



## CHL

Hi Jellybone:

If you don't mind divulging, who repainted your System Six and how much did it cost you? The bike looks great. That's one area that Cannondale seriously needs to improve (painting - quality and design). 

CHL


----------



## jellybone

CHL said:


> Hi Jellybone:
> 
> If you don't mind divulging, who repainted your System Six and how much did it cost you? The bike looks great. That's one area that Cannondale seriously needs to improve (painting - quality and design).
> 
> CHL


frame was painted by toxic design lab (toxic herald), he used house of colors paint which turned out to be really great quality. All the design work is still to be completed so I'm not sure how much it's going to all cost yet, NOT cheap though.


----------



## PigmyRacer

jellybone said:


> frame was painted by toxic design lab (toxic herald), he used house of colors paint which turned out to be really great quality. All the design work is still to be completed so I'm not sure how much it's going to all cost yet, NOT cheap though.


Could you show us a picture of the chainstays, I thought I saw something cool in the pictures before but I wanted to see it upclose. Great design. I tend to dislike the "smash bang" style of adding color to a bike. I like how you brought out a subtle redish them with the ZeroG's, the FSA and the SRAM. Looks really great.


----------



## Jbird

*SystemSix3 stock w/ AC420s*

SuperSix3 with AC420s


----------



## cyclust

That's a super, not a system. Nice bike though!


----------



## ArubaBob600

*My Latest Ride…*

Jbird your ride looks bad in black... way cool! She’s a very nice ride!

Edited 11/1/08 to update photos and new weights

After reluctantly selling my pristine ’89 Cannondale SR600 I was able to quickly acquire a lucky find through a local private sale. This ‘07 Cannondale CAAD8 Optimo 1 double in 54cm with full Shimano 105 components throughout became my new ride. As you see her she scales out at 9.05 kg / 19.95 lbs with pedals, aerobar, computers and cages. At almost 3 lbs lighter in full road trim than the SR600… the Optimo1 fitted with a Mavic Helium wheelset makes me feel like I’m in heaven.

<a href="https://s421.photobucket.com/albums/pp300/arubabob/2007%20Cannondale%20CAAD8%20Optimo%201/?action=view&current=08-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp300/arubabob/2007%20Cannondale%20CAAD8%20Optimo%201/08-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s421.photobucket.com/albums/pp300/arubabob/2007%20Cannondale%20CAAD8%20Optimo%201/?action=view&current=08-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp300/arubabob/2007%20Cannondale%20CAAD8%20Optimo%201/08-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## teffisk

has anyone weighed a cannondale ultra fork? do they really weigh a ton? i heard close to 600g!!!


----------



## CHL

The fork looks a lot like the Slice Prodigy that came with my CAAD4. Perhaps STARNUT knows who made the fork for Cannondale. My Slice Prodigy (supposedly a Profice BRC)weighs 468gm (48-50cm frame). 

If the Slice Ultra on the CAAD9 frames weigh 600gms, it's real shame. 

CHL


----------



## Jbird

*super, caad 7*

Family portrait of road bikes: the super, the caad7, and the Vitus


----------



## TheDarkAce

*Cannondale Synapse Modified*

Here is my ride. She has served me well. Comments welcome.


----------



## teffisk

interesting position. but nice upgrades!


----------



## TheDarkAce

*Cannondale Synapse Modified*

Thanks. The biggest change for me was going from Tiagra triple to Ultegra double. So much smoother and responsive. I don't really miss the "granny gear" as much as I thought.


----------



## lesper4

i thought it was a huge difference between tiagra and 105 and not so much with 105 to ultegra. nice synapse! seat looks a little ugh.


----------



## TheDarkAce

*Cannondale Synapse Modified*

Thanks for the comment. I did order a new Brooks Swallow Ti this morning. It should be here this week. I think the bike will look a little sleeker and be a little lighter with the swallow rather than the B17. I will use the B17 on my mountain bike. 

Huge difference moving from Tiagra to Ultegra. I decided to skip 105 and go directly to Ultegra. Dura Ace was a little overkill in my opinion since I do not do any racing.


----------



## ArubaBob600

"*ThedarkAce*", your Synapse looks hot. Nice looking ride.

"*teffisk*", according to Cannondale the Slice Ultra carbon fiber fork is supposed to weigh 540g. I haven't had an opportunity to personally weight it.


----------



## Jwiffle

*2009 Synapse Carbon*

Started a new thread with detail, but here's a pic of my new Synapse Carbon 4 w/mods.


----------



## TheDarkAce

*Synapse Modified*

Thanks for the comments. I just received the Brooks Swallow Ti last night and put it on the bike. It looks a lot better and bike dropped a little weight. Have to post some new pics later on.


----------



## Toona

*Caad 9*

CAAD 9 w/Force


----------



## Toona

*System Six*

System Six w/Force


----------



## ArubaBob600

*Mavic Helium Wheelset*

Toona you have a couple of awesome rides there.:thumbsup:

Edited 11/1/08 to update photo

Anyone remember The Mavic Helium SUP Series 6000 700c red anodized road racing wheels that were available from 1996 to 2001? I just lucked onto a beautiful pair of late run Mavic Heliums vintage 2001 with their original skewers. Even the decals still look pretty good.

The 10-speed cassette on my '07 CAAD8 (originally setup with a WH-R550 wheelset) fit perfectly. What a great way to loose some rolling weight (11 ounces for me) for small change.

<a href="https://s421.photobucket.com/albums/pp300/arubabob/2007%20Cannondale%20CAAD8%20Optimo%201/?action=view&current=08.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp300/arubabob/2007%20Cannondale%20CAAD8%20Optimo%201/08.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Guest

A new build on my system six. The only thing that stayed the same was the frame. Full red group, thompson seatpost, deda newton bar and stem, concor seat, reynolds attack wheels (EC90s for race wheels).













































which will soon be replaced by the SI SRM crank


----------



## Miiles

:[ I wish my Six13 6 was prettier...I don't really like the blue but its all they had. :/


----------



## teffisk

ArubaBob600 said:


> "*teffisk*", according to Cannondale the Slice Ultra carbon fiber fork is supposed to weigh 540g. I haven't had an opportunity to personally weight it.


I will weigh mine when it comes in a few weeks. I don't want to have to upgrade it but I can't really justify a 1.5 pound fork... but it does look good. we'll see.



Miiles said:


> :[ I wish my Six13 6 was prettier...I don't really like the blue but its all they had. :/


Sad, i like em if that helps


----------



## Miiles

teffisk said:


> Sad, i like em if that helps


If only that could possibly help, I love the bike but not the paint, I don't hate it but I wouldn't have gotten it over the white frame. How much is it to change the paint on a bike? Can you even do that with the carbon down tube and top tube?


----------



## slim0861

Updated pic of my CAAD 9. Steer tube has been cut, new bar/stem combo and new tape. The original bar/stem had too much flex and I just didn't like the shape. I like the round bend, and the Fi'zi:k microtex tape is amazing. Next additions will be a Thomson zero setback post, Specialized Toupe saddle and Edge Composites 2.0 fork.


----------



## teffisk

I like that bar. What is it? Thats a lot of upgrades for a Tiagra bike. Will you upgrade the gruppo? And why are you upgrading the fork? Stiffness, ride quality, weight?

It looks hot tho.


----------



## slim0861

The bar actually came on a 2006 Schwinn Varsity that I got from Walmart for $200 as a compromise for a Trek 1000. Wife didn't like the $700 price tag. I forgot to mention that an '09 Rival group was also going on it. Then I hope to be able to have Troy Watson build me some wheels. I plan on using the CAAD as a race bike. And the upgrade for the fork is mainly weight. The 2.0 fork should be stiffer, although the Ultra is pretty stiff. The problem is it's a pig.


----------



## teffisk

dude, we are going to have like the same bike. I will post pics when mines done. if you havent gotten the black rival yet, it is gorgeous. The fork is my primary issue at the moment. The white is so good looking but also a brick. I have found so white ec90's on ebay off of bmc's. We'll see


----------



## slim0861

If I didn't want the Edge so bad, I would be on the hunt for a white Look HSC5 SL. That would be super light, stiff and look sick.


----------



## velomonkey

*09 CAAD 9 white w/ Dura Ace 2800 and powertap training wheels*

Don't know the weight yet, but here is my bike built up. Still need to ride it, but that will happen tomorrow as it's raining.


----------



## teffisk

sweet but why the black saddle?


----------



## velomonkey

teffisk said:


> sweet but why the black saddle?


Thanks! The parts, most of em, are from my old bike which was the red and black six 13. I will change it to the white and red fizik, but I just got the frame and wanted to build it up.


----------



## cb400bill

I know the Synapse doesn't get much love on this forum, but I like it. Here is a recent shot I took.


----------



## function

My winter bike, 60cm R5000/CAAD8, Ultegra with mavic openpro wheels. Geometry feels ok, but i still can't get the position the same as on my Cervelo. Oh well...


----------



## moab63

*Wow thats a serious winter ride*

fenders and a PT 2.4 :thumbsup: Here we just use the PT Nice looking ride.


----------



## function

Thanks, but it's a regular PT with some stealth cabling, well really not that stealth, i ran it along the top tube and down the rear brake/seatstay.


----------



## moab63

*Cool anyway, I also like the cabinet with*

the hardwood floors.


----------



## ralph1

*Update on my System Six*

Here are a few update shots of my System Six, I went with the 31.6mm WCS carbon post, and a couple of carbon biddon holders. Also i threw on my Cosmic Carbones for the shot, 
I didn't have any pics with them on it. It might be just me but I think it looks kinda cool!!:thumbsup:  

cheers

Ralph


----------



## hoehnt

Here are some pics of my CAAD7 Saeco and my girlfriends Six13 Saeco. Mines full Campy Record and hers is full Dura Ace. The CAAD7 is 15.2lbs (58cm), Six13 15.8lbs (56cm)


----------



## tuanmynsr

*System Six Liquigas Di Luca*

Just bought this frame and built it up. Cannondale System Six Liquigas Di Luca size 52.


----------



## teffisk

I like it, I think change the bar and tape and it'd be perfect. Very unique. I bet its fast


----------



## tuanmynsr

*System Six Di Luca*



teffisk said:


> I like it, I think change the bar and tape and it'd be perfect. Very unique. I bet its fast


I have the white Fizik bar tape but I decided to go with the Bontrager Race bar tape because it was grippier and lighter by about 40 grams. Also I think it looks nicer because it makes the front end all black while the rear is white. Maybe I'll switch out for the white tape once I get bored with the black. 

Which bar would you recommend? FSA? I just got a Easton SLX 3 bar that I could swap out.


----------



## teffisk

I just like white tape and bars with flat transitions to the hoods and shallow round drops (I have the FSA White Wing Compact).


----------



## CHL

Love the look of that Six 13 Saeco edition. I rode one at a Cannondale Demo near a LBS. I couldn't believe how smooth and comfortable that bike rode. You've got the three carbon tube version as well. Definitely two keepers, you've got there.

CHL


----------



## andrewbell

Here is my baby. Cannondale CAAD7

View attachment 147252


----------



## ArubaBob600

*Nice color scheme on the CAAD7*

Very nice CAAD7, andrewbell… especially the white RaceLite waterbottle cages. I’m partial to black barwrap and black saddles. Enjoy the ride… :thumbsup:


----------



## guth_c

Here's my contribution to this thread:

'08 CAAD9
Full Ultegra SL groupset - standard crank w/ 12-25 cogset
Fulcrum Racing 5 Evolution wheelset
Selle Italia Flite Gel saddle (formerly a fizik Arione)
Easton EA50 seatpost but contemplating on going carbon
Easton EA70 handlebar
Ritchey WCS 4-Axis stem (formerly an Easton EA70 but it cracked)
Kenda Kaliente tires
Cateye Astrale bike comp
Elite Ciussi Gel cages


----------



## teffisk

what about a pic of the whole bike?


----------



## toshi

08 SuperSix in training mode.


----------



## eighty08

*Six13*

Here's my 2006 Six13, 55cm.


----------



## guth_c

teffisk said:


> what about a pic of the whole bike?


here ya go. the off-white bartape is a limited edition color :thumbsup:


----------



## guth_c

toshi - sweet setup! it tempts me to paint my fork white too.


----------



## htsui

*2009 Six Carbon 6*

2009 Six Carbon 6


----------



## lesper4

nice! i really love the 09 liveries (sp)


----------



## teffisk

dang that sure is good looking. but how does it ride?


----------



## backinthesaddle

CAAD9 (Helen's/LaGrange livery) 56cm
Full Ultegra SL w/ceramic VCRC BB and ceramic Token pulleys
Bought w/o wheels for $725 (bike was used/500 miles)
-no dings dents or scratches
-came with Easton EC90 carbon bars and post, Syntace F99 stem and Fizik carbon Aliante saddle (sold those parts for $300)
I had the Thomson stuff, the Deda Newton deep bars and the Flite in my stash of parts, so the cost is/was amortized. The wheels were built two years ago, so again, no cost to the build.

Race bike for next year...

(ignore the stem...it's been flipped)


----------



## htsui

teffisk said:


> dang that sure is good looking. but how does it ride?


Please take a look at my posting thread named "09 Cannondale Arrivals?" in the Cannondale forum.


----------



## Guest

Just got this in as a warranty for my system six. 15.2 lb with training wheels and a seat that weighs over 300 grams. A hair over 14.6 with race wheels, could drop it to sub 14 with my other wheels and my old fizik seat.


----------



## hoehnt

thats a sharp looking ride!


----------



## ArubaBob600

*Awesome!*

There's no mistake about It... your Super Six looks like she's capable of kicking some ferocious butt. Those weights are boggling my mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## slim0861

jains, with all due respect, I hate you. Sweet whip though.


----------



## noodle138

*'03 Caad7*

Love this bike. I've got the fever to get the '09 CAAD 9 R5. Love the white frame and fork.
Chris


----------



## Cannondale Caad 9

*Differences between Cannondale 2009 forks*

What's the difference between Cannondale Ultra and Premium forks? and his weights?

Thanks. Greetings from Spain. 

(Excuse my english)


----------



## cryoplasm

Cannondale Caad 9 said:


> What's the difference between Cannondale Ultra and Premium forks? and his weights?
> 
> Thanks. Greetings from Spain.
> 
> (Excuse my english)


Ultra -- alloy steerer shaft, weight 500g+
Premium -- carbon steerer shaft, weight 400g+


----------



## Cannondale Caad 9

*Weight of non-Cannondale forks*

Weight of non-Cannondale forks


----------



## teffisk

i dont really see how that relates. but i have to say i dont trust it. I have the profile designs silencer which looks exactly like the ac (which supposedly performed well here) and its a flemsy POS. it shutters when i brake and it creaks when i stand.

I heard the ultra fork is quite heavy (560+ g) and I will probably be replacing mine


----------



## rizz

My friend said I should hop on here and chat with y'all so here I am, another proud Cannondale owner.










'09 CAAD9 with '09 Rival (other than '08 Red crank).


----------



## are

Looks great! Is your frame a 52cm or a 54cm?


----------



## rizz

are said:


> Looks great! Is your frame a 52cm or a 54cm?


54 and before someone else asks, I'm 5' 10" and mostly do crits.


----------



## moab63

*Got the email the first bike is here*

I have to go and get fitted. 100 % but I do have some carbon bits to add and some light stuff.


----------



## rizz

moab63 said:


> I have to go and get fitted. 100 % but I do have some carbon bits to add and some light stuff.


Dang, I'm impressed. Your picture looks almost exactly like he one on the Cannondale website!


----------



## OneGear

teffisk said:


> i dont really see how that relates. but i have to say i dont trust it. I have the profile designs silencer which looks exactly like the ac (which supposedly performed well here) and its a flemsy POS. it shutters when i brake and it creaks when i stand.
> 
> I heard the ultra fork is quite heavy (560+ g) and I will probably be replacing mine


Dont take this the wrong way, but did you check if the headset/star nut is tight etc? I doubt you'd overlook that but just a reminder.

Tour magazine has some good data... you know how the germans are.


----------



## moab63

*Correct but mine*



rizz said:


> Dang, I'm impressed. Your picture looks almost exactly like he one on the Cannondale website!


has different components than the ones listed on the site, part of the team stuff, also the carbon wheels and some other cool items will change it a little more. I might have it repainted, to match the road bike:thumbsup:


----------



## teffisk

i didnt overlook it but I def had problems with it. I still dont trust that fork


----------



## slim0861

rizz said:


> My friend said I should hop on here and chat with y'all so here I am, another proud Cannondale owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '09 CAAD9 with '09 Rival (other than '08 Red crank).


Hey Rizz, got a couple of questions. First, how do you like the Neuvations? Second, what's the weight now? Mine's a little bigger at 58cm, but I plan on replacing the Tiagra with '09 Rival and am curious about the weight savings.


----------



## Creakyknees

Here's my new one:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=155666


----------



## rizz

slim0861 said:


> Hey Rizz, got a couple of questions. First, how do you like the Neuvations? Second, what's the weight now? Mine's a little bigger at 58cm, but I plan on replacing the Tiagra with '09 Rival and am curious about the weight savings.


1. Love the Neuvations. I've run them in races, through rain, snow and sleet, potholes and even a crash that was severe enough to break my collar bone and give me a concussion. And I've only ever had to true them once (which was the crash, 5000 miles after I got them). I'd get a set of their carbon clinchers with a powertap hub _right now_ if they had a version with an aluminum braking surface.

2. In the 17s. I weighed it once but promptly forgot and wasn't smart enough to write it down.


----------



## Jbird

*Nice build*

Have always liked the black/white systemsix paint, IMO the best systemsix colorway.


----------



## ridenfish39

Here are mine....

View attachment 149322

View attachment 149321


The System 6 is the best road bike I have ever ridden. I just built up the cross bike to ride on dirt roads and in the woods. (sorry for the crappy phone pics)


----------



## nicks2192

I agree with you the system six is by far the best road bike ive ever ridden


----------



## ridenfish39

It's a shame they decided not to make anymore. This is one bike I will never sell. I have owned and test ridden a lot of bikes and this is the snappiest, best feeling bike of all I have tried.


----------



## Miiles

'08 Six13 6

I love it to death, or until I can afford a better Cannondale.

I also have to put a word in for Wheel Away in Campbell CA, great guys.


----------



## cryoplasm

Those 08 Six13's are something.


----------



## Miiles

Whoa whoa whoa, what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## cryoplasm

Great bike


----------



## simplyhankk

nice.....


----------



## NorthshoreLund

slim0861 said:


> This should work. And I still have to cut the steer tube.


Great frame. I like it and I am looking for a Lighting White in a 56 for my 09 battle wagon. Nice work!


----------



## pc997

*My brand new SIX 105 CARBON*

This is my new SIX 105 Carbon


----------



## ping771

pc997 said:


> This is my new SIX 105 Carbon



I initially thought the red looked too much like the red Specialized had for the Allez and early Tarmacs--god awful ugly. But your photos seem to catch the red in a better light, and actually it looks decent. What size frame is that--54cm?


----------



## pc997

ping771 said:


> I initially thought the red looked too much like the red Specialized had for the Allez and early Tarmacs--god awful ugly. But your photos seem to catch the red in a better light, and actually it looks decent. What size frame is that--54cm?


52 cm is the Europe version....


----------



## Miiles

Beautiful bike.


----------



## CHL

It's a cutie for sure. Let us know she rides. It will be interesting to see how it rides as compared to the CAAD9, Synapse & SuperSix.

CHL


----------



## alanw2007

*System Six*

Here's my 2 year old System Six Si-1 (Japanese Spec)



















Over the 2 years I've had this bike I've only changed a few things:
Ritchey 4-Axis stem and Logic II bars (the FSA ones were too big)
12-27 Cassette and 34T small chainring for climbing the many mountain passes of Japan
Flight Deck cycle computer
Michelin Pro-2 Race tyres

8,000 happy km so far with many more to come


----------



## funhog1

*Sweet...awesome*

The nude/raw Systems and Six13's remind me of Bugatti Veyron's (nude/raw) Pur Sang edition... Awesome!


----------



## HBPUNK

that red 105 bike looks like a $5,000 machine, really nice


----------



## pc997

HBPUNK said:


> that red 105 bike looks like a $5,000 machine, really nice


2100 euro!!!!


----------



## holstein71

*My '04 Major Taylor*

My track bike geared up for my training bike. Plus i love the 'white out' i did on it.


----------



## Miiles

holstein71 said:


> My track bike geared up for my training bike. Plus i love the 'white out' i did on it.


Beautiful bike.

The fork looks like its at a weird angle though, and there are toooons of spacers there.


----------



## quidquam

*My 2008 Super Six*

It's not nearly as pretty as Jains bike, but I'm quite happy with it. Just installed a 12/27 in the rear today for some serious climbing tomorrow.









Under the tarp is my specialized


----------



## bicicletă

48cm '09 CAAD9 5. Ordered mid-September. Home at last!


----------



## pc997

bicicletă said:


> 48cm '09 CAAD9 5. Ordered mid-September. Home at last!


very nice!!!


----------



## funhog1

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevagirl

looks very sexy.


----------



## lesper4

looks great, i love this years colors, but then i also love the raw look


----------



## racermech

My race bike, also have a cadd 7(?) TT bike and a six13 in the garage.


----------



## bjkfly

nice bike! I love the system six. How do you like it so far? and what wheels are you running? They look great on it!


----------



## racermech

bjkfly said:


> nice bike! I love the system six. How do you like it so far? and what wheels are you running? They look great on it!


I love the system 6, actually this is my second one. Nothing worng with the first one, but it got replaced with this one for our team. They are reynolds DV for racing, reynolds Mid V for some races and training, then I have just some 32 spokes as my every day wheels. I crashed it last weekend and I have a slight fear of a crack. I have to look at another system 6 and see where the carbon is compared to where my crack is. If it is in the aluminu then it is just a paint crack that I would assume is from the chain at some point. I will post a thread about it.


----------



## toshi

racermech said:


> My race bike, also have a cadd 7(?) TT bike and a six13 in the garage.


Great bike! What cages are those and how do you like them?


----------



## racermech

http://www.arundelbike.com/
The have been perfect, and light!!!


----------



## htsui

My long-awaited Fulcrum Racing 3 arrived for my 6C6. Love the colour!


----------



## pc997

htsui said:


> My long-awaited Fulcrum Racing 3 arrived for my 6C6. Love the colour!


nice!!!


----------



## fireplug

Those look great


----------



## racermech

Here is my six13 I built up last night to replace my system6 for now. Ignore the seat,stem and wheels. The seat will be replaced by a black airone, stem with something better (I keep a stash of cheap stems around just for sizing when I get a new bike before I get something nice) and the wheels are just my winter beater wheels. I have a matching front but it needs to be rebuilt.


----------



## htsui

*A few more pics and SRAM Force Crankset*

Just one more pic on the Fulcrum R3 and a couple of the SRAM Force crankset installed today. Now the wheels and cranks (ceramic bearing) spin very smoothly.


----------



## pc997

racermech said:


> Here is my six13 I built up last night to replace my system6 for now. Ignore the seat,stem and wheels. The seat will be replaced by a black airone, stem with something better (I keep a stash of cheap stems around just for sizing when I get a new bike before I get something nice) and the wheels are just my winter beater wheels. I have a matching front but it needs to be rebuilt.


NICE!!!


----------



## NorthshoreLund

Ugh. Congrats to you Cad owners. I have been on EBAY looking for a CAAD9 in white or any color but can't find a 56cm. Great pics. Please post more!


----------



## STARNUT

NorthshoreLund said:


> Ugh. Congrats to you Cad owners. I have been on EBAY looking for a CAAD9 in white or any color but can't find a 56cm. Great pics. Please post more!



I have a bunch of custom coming  


Starnut


----------



## jevagirl

NorthshoreLund, did you see this one (yes it says 56", but I'd bet the guy meant cm): CAAD9


----------



## ping771

Htsui,
Very pretty Six Carbon! What size is that? And more photos please, like maybe a side shot and not as close up!


----------



## NorthshoreLund

I saw it but I am looking for a frame or frame fork only. I have a SLR saddle, EC90 post, stem and bars along with Nokon carbon cables ready to go. Also have a full Red group. I don't want to jack this thread but if you guys see a CAAD9 frame in a 56cm, please toss a PM to me. Color is not a big deal but the 09 Lighting White with red is rad. Thanks jevagirl for the post!!


----------



## slim0861

racermech said:


> Here is my six13 I built up last night to replace my system6 for now. Ignore the seat,stem and wheels. The seat will be replaced by a black airone, stem with something better (I keep a stash of cheap stems around just for sizing when I get a new bike before I get something nice) and the wheels are just my winter beater wheels. I have a matching front but it needs to be rebuilt.


Seeing a Taylormade/24 Hour Fitness bike brings back many painful memories. When I was stationed at Camp Pendleton I used to do the Saturday Pendleton ride from the Grand Deli. I would suffer until we got to Edson Range and promptly have my legs ripped off. You guys made me a stronger rider than I thought I could get. Thank You.


----------



## htsui

ping771 said:


> Htsui,
> Very pretty Six Carbon! What size is that? And more photos please, like maybe a side shot and not as close up!


Hi Ping, thanks for the comment. It's a 54 frame. I'll take more side pics as soon as the fog clears up. We are having an inversion right now, my home has been under a thick layer of fog 24 hours a day for about a week now.  More pics to come as soon as the weather gets better.


----------



## moab63

*Ok the slice is finally home all stock*

still, but carbon wheels some DA stuff stached away. The super 6 gets here in another month or so.


----------



## htsui

htsui said:


> Hi Ping, thanks for the comment. It's a 54 frame. I'll take more side pics as soon as the fog clears up. We are having an inversion right now, my home has been under a thick layer of fog 24 hours a day for about a week now.  More pics to come as soon as the weather gets better.


Finally the fog lifted, the sun came out and here's a standard "bike against a white garage door" photo.


----------



## quidquam

htsui said:


> Finally the fog lifted, the sun came out and here's a standard "bike against a white garage door" photo.


Oh wow, that's real purty.


----------



## racermech

slim0861 said:


> Seeing a Taylormade/24 Hour Fitness bike brings back many painful memories. When I was stationed at Camp Pendleton I used to do the Saturday Pendleton ride from the Grand Deli. I would suffer until we got to Edson Range and promptly have my legs ripped off. You guys made me a stronger rider than I thought I could get. Thank You.


That is too funny, that was a bunch of the san diego guys, I was never down there but I know who you are talking about. Are you still stationed at Pendleton??


----------



## fireplug

Just picked up my first road bike yesterday

2009 Synapse 5
105 pedals
25 tires
Shop thru on a couple of bottle cages 
Other than that it is stock


----------



## Miiles

fireplug said:


> Just picked up my first road bike yesterday
> 
> 2009 Synapse 5
> 105 pedals
> 25 tires
> Shop thru on a couple of bottle cages
> Other than that it is stock


Good to see that you've got the reflectors off.



Beautiful bike.


----------



## lesper4

when i got my Cdale the shop said they dont usually put on the reflectors unless the customr asked, i was suppried but then again i never ride at night so i didnt care.


----------



## frdfandc

fireplug said:


> Just picked up my first road bike yesterday
> 
> 2009 Synapse 5
> 105 pedals
> 25 tires
> Shop thru on a couple of bottle cages
> Other than that it is stock




Have you been out on it yet??? I'm looking at the same bike but in black. Interested in hearing a first hand evaluation.


----------



## fireplug

frdfandc said:


> Have you been out on it yet??? I'm looking at the same bike but in black. Interested in hearing a first hand evaluation.


Nope not yet...this weekend is suppose to be nice to might make that the first day


----------



## slim0861

racermech said:


> That is too funny, that was a bunch of the san diego guys, I was never down there but I know who you are talking about. Are you still stationed at Pendleton??


No, I got out of the Marines during the summer of '07. I would love to go back on vacation and ride with those guys though. It was a wonderful, painful ride.


----------



## pc997

*One more*

One more photo from my Six Carbon 105 all ready for tomorrows 200km Brevet...


----------



## bicicletă

fireplug said:


> Just picked up my first road bike yesterday


Good for you! I know you've been lusting over a C'dale for awhile now. Nice bike.


----------



## PortageJake

fireplug said:


> Just picked up my first road bike yesterday
> 
> 2009 Synapse 5
> 105 pedals
> 25 tires
> Shop thru on a couple of bottle cages
> Other than that it is stock



Wow congrats!
I'm debating that or the CAAD9 5. I didn't know they did an all white synapse now I'm really wanting it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gregpape23

Helpin out the economy!!


----------



## Tissot

I thought you only have to turn the seat clamp around for carbon fiber frames and seatposts ?


----------



## holstein71

thats nice


----------



## htsui

Simply........ beautiful!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Feminine

Gregpape'

THAT IS A GORGEOUS BIKE. CONGRATULATIONS  :thumbsup:

(I should also add..ahem... how shall I say....ahem.... I like your *stimulus-package*.... yes I do)


----------



## thormelson

Nice CAAD 5! Is that the original stem?


----------



## lesper4

the bike is beautiful looking but i would go with white cages since the red is slightly off. it is a cadd 9 5 or 6?


----------



## Gregpape23

It's a CAAD9 5 
Everything on there is original I literally took those pics minutes after bringing it home lol
Thanks for all the nice comments, and it rides as good as it looks!!


----------



## jmsp

Gregpape23 said:
 

> It's a CAAD9 5
> Everything on there is original I literally took those pics minutes after bringing it home lol
> Thanks for all the nice comments, and it rides as good as it looks!!


It really looks nice, all white:thumbsup: 
I know that's a common question but... do you have any idea about hoes does it weight?


----------



## triman3

*My CAAD8*

Here's a pic of my do it all CAAD8. It's setup for hilly triathlons (Escape from Alcatraz). I'm going to miss it since I'm switching from a 50cm to 48cm frame. I just bought a CAAD9.


----------



## triman3

Buy American As Much As Possible


----------



## bjkfly

Nice CAAD 8! And yeah man...i'm all about Handmade in USA!...


----------



## bicicletă

triman3 said:


> Here's a pic of my do it all CAAD8. It's setup for hilly triathlons (Escape from Alcatraz). I'm going to miss it since I'm switching from a 50cm to 48cm frame. I just bought a CAAD9.


Very nice! Why are you switching to a smaller frame? Do you want more saddle to bar drop than your 50cm can give you?


----------



## triman3

As a matter of fact I'm switching because I want more saddle to bar drop. And I don't want to be stretched out on the aerobars. Also I have a short inseam (28"). And lastly I change out frames every 2 years whether I like or not.


----------



## derkdestroyer

Here's my 09 CAAD9 6 with a few upgrades. It's my first Cannondale and I'm loving it. The bike tips the scales at 15.9lbs with the stock Ultra fork (which is a pig @595grams). Any recommendations for a new lighter fork.


----------



## htsui

What kind of upgrade do you have on it? Your bike is beautiful!
I am also looking for a new fork too, I am thinking of 3T but haven't decided yet.


----------



## jzjz

pc997 said:


> This is my new SIX 105 Carbon


pc

hi im new here and pretty new to riding.

have just ordered a SIX carbon 5 ( im in australia)

how are you finding your newish toy??

jzjz


----------



## derkdestroyer

Thanks. There are a couple of forks I have in mind, 3t being on of them.
Here's the spec.

- 09 CAAD9 6 60cm
- Ultra fork
- Campagnolo Record 10spd groupo
- Bontrager XXXLite Bar (logos removed)
- Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 (logos removed) w/ Conti Sprinter Gatorskin tubs
- Look Keo carbon
- Ritchey WCS carbon stem and post
- SLR saddle
- Ti and Alloy bolts
- Bontrager Racelite cages


----------



## triman3

It's almost complete, just both derailleur adjustments. I'll post pics of the new digs ASAP.


----------



## learlove

*09 Caad9 with Ultegra - crit bike*

This is my 3rd Cannondale. many years ago (1988 to 1993) I raced as a junior in the eastern US. I had an 1988 crit frame built with suntour sprint and a 1990 3.0 with dura ace. I will dig up some pics of those and post them soon. 

Even tough I don't race anymore I wanted a "crit" bike like I had as a kid. I went out and bought the lowest caad 9 (a 7, in the blue) and striped it down and put an 07 ultegra group on it. The bars are 46cm ritchey pro and the wheels are velocity deep vee. Size 52.


----------



## EverydayRide

This is my newly purchased 2008 Cannondale SuperSix 3 Double but for some odd reason the labeling is all silver and not in red?

I have an FSA Carbon Stem 100mm coming in along with a 10-speed cassette for a set of Durace 32 spoke Mavic SUP UC's. I'll ride the 32 spoke Mavic's for the bad spring road conditions wrapped in a chunky set of Conti 4000's -700x25 ($29ea @CBO). I bought the bike at my LBS for a song and two dances. More then half its price MSRP. Deals. Weighs in at 17lbs.

Went out for my first ride today. Actually pretty cold. The frame is by far more responsive then anything ridden prior. I did like ...5,000 miles on my TREK 2100ZR last season and a thousand on the mountain bike. This year I'm hoping to double that easily while riding back and forth to work [75 miles round trip short path].

This is a really comfortable frame upon first impressions. The Fizik Arione seat is butt 130 mm width [seat bones] and has to be the most comfortable thing I've sat on in my life. With 30 miles done today I actually felt zero underneath me. It was as if the seat bones were only in contact with the seat and nothing else was touching or rubbing. Amazing first ride of the season.

Sorry for all the ...verbiage.

Great bike.

Cool,


----------



## cryoplasm

75 mile commute, and hold down the job -- are you for real?


----------



## EverydayRide

cryoplasm said:


> 75 mile commute, and hold down the job -- are you for real?


Round-trip it'll be 75 miles approximately. That's two hours in and two hours back. When I lived in europe I commuted from central Paris to Marne-le-Vallee daily [43k each way via N34 after getting out of the city- road Foch, Champs, Bastille, Nation, Cours de Vincennes, Noisy-le-Grand, Torcy] to work. Lovely stint 10 months a year. 17,000 kilometres yearly counting weekend riding.

Believe me, two hours in the saddle heading to work each day puts you into a mood. Rain or shine it's great. Heading back home in the same fashion makes you forget what you've left behind.

Beats a therapist.

I work in a family business by the by.

Cool.


----------



## lesper4

yeah that is crazy good for you.


----------



## CHL

You might want to inquire with the LBS. Perhaps Cannondale discontinued the Red Outlined decals. I have seen it many times and more frequently than the white outlined decals. 

Enjoy your new ride and be safe.

CHL


----------



## Farmer Tan

EverydayRide said:


> This is my newly purchased 2008 Cannondale SuperSix 3 Double but for some odd reason the labeling is all silver and not in red?
> 
> I have an FSA Carbon Stem 100mm coming in along with a 10-speed cassette for a set of Durace 32 spoke Mavic SUP UC's. I'll ride the 32 spoke Mavic's for the bad spring road conditions wrapped in a chunky set of Conti 4000's -700x25 ($29ea @CBO). I bought the bike at my LBS for a song and two dances. More then half its price MSRP. Deals. Weighs in at 17lbs.
> 
> Went out for my first ride today. Actually pretty cold. The frame is by far more responsive then anything ridden prior. I did like ...5,000 miles on my TREK 2100ZR last season and a thousand on the mountain bike. This year I'm hoping to double that easily while riding back and forth to work [75 miles round trip short path].
> 
> This is a really comfortable frame upon first impressions. The Fizik Arione seat is butt 130 mm width [seat bones] and has to be the most comfortable thing I've sat on in my life. With 30 miles done today I actually felt zero underneath me. It was as if the seat bones were only in contact with the seat and nothing else was touching or rubbing. Amazing first ride of the season.
> 
> Sorry for all the ...verbiage.
> 
> Great bike.
> 
> Cool,


Great bike. :thumbsup: 

Curious, if you don't mind me asking, what you spent on the bike. I was looking at the same one and I don't think it was marked down--considering it was last years model. They wanted $3500 (last years price, I believe).


----------



## EverydayRide

Farmer Tan said:


> Great bike. :thumbsup:
> 
> Curious, if you don't mind me asking, what you spent on the bike. I was looking at the same one and I don't think it was marked down--considering it was last years model. They wanted $3500 (last years price, I believe).


I paid cash $2,560.00. This bike in Connecticut was originally a grand or more over what I paid.


----------



## triman3

*New CAAD9*

Just had the 1st shake down cruise yesterday, flat 10 miler. I can't wait to see how flex proof this frameset is when I hit the hills. Upgraded from CAAD8 to CAAD9 and went down 1 size to 48cm. I think I can feel a slight flex from the Easton sl fork. This will be my machine for the Vineman half ironman this July. Still debating on adding aerobars.


----------



## CHL

Triman:

Yo, this be an R Rated forum. You've posted some serious Porn here. If I may ask, who painted the Easton fork for you? Does the fork paint match nicely the frameset?

CHL


----------



## triman3

I bought this frame from the incycle.com. It's their team bike, frame/fork was painted by Cannondale. By luck they just just happen to have a 09 frameset just sitting around. The fork has cannondale decal on the very front (not shown) and incycle on the flanks.


----------



## tober1

*My CAAD9 5*

Just picked it up yesterday. I swapped the seat, but everything else is stock. 
Amazing ride. Coming from a MTB with toe straps this is a rocket. 
Huge fan


----------



## djg714

*CAAD3 and CAAD9*

My old CAAD3 and its replacement CAAD9.


----------



## triman3

Thanks for buying American. Though it isn't carbon, it still a pro-caliber frameset.


----------



## mtbguate

gotta love black!


----------



## carlospinto

*New frame*

Hi

my Supersix











:thumbsup:


----------



## EverydayRide

quidquam said:


> It's not nearly as pretty as Jains bike, but I'm quite happy with it. Just installed a 12/27 in the rear today for some serious climbing tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the tarp is my specialized



Just received my 12-27 rear cluster from BlueSky. Did you need more chain to run the 27?

I also bought an FSA carbon wrapped stem and a Fizi:k seat and seat bag. The bike came equipped with the Fizi:k Arione but was told the 130 mm width was too narrow for my seat bones. I decided to get the Rondine which was 10 mm wider. After my first test ride last Saturday the Arione 130 mm width was actually perfect. I regret the added purchase of the Rondine. Up side the Rondine came with a Fizi:k Bag [all for $30]. I'll be using the bag on the Arione.


----------



## EverydayRide

CHL said:


> You might want to inquire with the LBS. Perhaps Cannondale discontinued the Red Outlined decals. I have seen it many times and more frequently than the white outlined decals.
> 
> Enjoy your new ride and be safe.
> 
> CHL


I looked into it. The first test models pre March 2008 came Silver lettering and Silver Fizi:k bar tape. These also came with the superlite CONTROLTech scandium stems. The LBS shop changed out the Control Tech for a cheap 100mm stem ...saying that the Control Tech was a low cost stem anyways ....[$]

So to answer the question I had it's due to build dates. Silver was the beginning production. So said.

Cool.





triman3 said:


> I bought this frame from the incycle.com. It's their team bike, frame/fork was painted by Cannondale. By luck they just just happen to have a 09 frameset just sitting around. The fork has cannondale decal on the very front (not shown) and incycle on the flanks.


Great Colour. White really looks sharp in that model.


----------



## wongmic75

*2009 Synapse Hi-mod Incycle Team Bike*

New frame and fork..... Came in 14.3 lbs... great ride....


----------



## sabre104

*My Crit Bike*

2008 CAAD9 50cm
Force
DA SRM
Thomson post
Speedneedle saddle
105 brakes
3T 130mm stem
Bonty bars

weight with eastons/vittoria paves 7.4 kg
weight with dv46t's/ veloflex carbons 7.1 kg


----------



## learlove

carlospinto said:


> Hi
> 
> my Supersix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


how do you like your super6? what size is it 52, 54 ?

I'm thinking of a super 6 hi-mod 3 (ultegra).

do you know how it compares to a caad9?

thanks


----------



## ShadowWraith25

*My New Six Carbon 5*

2009
56cm

View attachment 157172


View attachment 157170


View attachment 157171


----------



## pc997

ShadowWraith25 said:


> 2009
> 56cm
> 
> View attachment 157172
> 
> 
> View attachment 157170
> 
> 
> View attachment 157171


very nice!!!


----------



## vanerven

*My new ride*

Hello from Amsterdam, just a snapshot of my new ride.


----------



## ralph1

vanerven said:


> Hello from Amsterdam, just a snapshot of my new ride.


SWEEEEET ride dude, CAAD 9 with DA 7900. Please supply tissues next time you post something like that. Just swap out the fork for an Easten EC90 and it will be perfect.:thumbsup: What size is it? 58 or 60?
now get on the bloody thing and ride it like you stole it!!!! 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## vanerven

Thanks man! I went for a good solid frame, maybe not state of the art but still more than good enough for me. I rather spend some extra bucks on parts. 

It's size 60.

About the fork, I had the same idea but my LBS said that the Easton forks are thinner at the top than the standard Ultra fork, thus making it look a little weird compared to the head tube of the frame… 

I did ride it, it's magic!

ciao
wessel


----------



## cryoplasm

You probably do need a heavy duty fork as the one you have, on such a large frame.


----------



## vanerven

you may have a point there...


----------



## fireplug

ShadowWraith25 said:


> 2009
> 56cm
> 
> View attachment 157172
> 
> 
> View attachment 157170
> 
> 
> View attachment 157171



:thumbsup: Sweet bike.....got to love the all white


----------



## EverydayRide

vanerven said:


> Hello from Amsterdam, just a snapshot of my new ride.


Nice set-up. That must've set you back a few euros unless you headed 175 clicks to bruxelles to buy it. LOL

To understand correctly, you bought the frame only minus fork and components? Then you built the bike yourself from that point?

I guess the funny thing is seeing a usa made frame bought outside the usa. Takes getting use to.

:thumbsup: 




ShadowWraith25 said:


> 2009
> 56cm
> 
> View attachment 157172
> 
> 
> View attachment 157170
> 
> 
> View attachment 157171


Great second shot, you expose the frame geometry greatly giving an idea of the tube variations. I usually ride a 56cm, but my last bike was too small over-all. I may have sneaked away with a 56cm in a cannondale though.

Are you running 172.5's or 175's with this set-up?


----------



## vanerven

My LBS ordered the frame (plus fork) and customized the bike according to my whishes. 

C'dales are popular here in Europe, great bikes, great geometry. 

I use 177.5 mm cranks.


----------



## EverydayRide

vanerven said:


> My LBS ordered the frame (plus fork) and customized the bike according to my whishes.
> 
> C'dales are popular here in Europe, great bikes, great geometry.
> 
> I use 177.5 mm cranks.


You must be '2 metre 5. I lived in france most my life, work with many dutch and I've forgotten how tall you chaps are!

I guess my point is, it's rare that anything now-a-days is "actually" made in the USA, let alone exported and saught after [except harley and jeep] of course.


----------



## vanerven

Ha...I'm "only" 1,94 m. (6,5 feet?). Yeah, we're a tall people, probably because of all the milk we drink (hence the white bike...).

Well I guess there are still a lot of good things made in the USA. But I do feel a bit sorry about the Six and the Synapse being made in the far east. I know, its inevitable but to me Made in the U.S.A. is part of the attraction, I guess...

Whereabouts did you live in France?


----------



## EverydayRide

I ride in any conditions as often as possible. It's a love hate thing.











And to think last Friday it was 16c here ...and we've gottah snow.

:mad2:


----------



## learlove

EverydayRide said:


> And to think last Friday it was 16c here ...and we've gottah snow.
> 
> .



Everydayride,
very nice, I like the proper set of training wheels below.


----------



## ShadowWraith25

EverydayRide said:


> Nice set-up. That must've set you back a few euros unless you headed 175 clicks to bruxelles to buy it. LOL
> 
> To understand correctly, you bought the frame only minus fork and components? Then you built the bike yourself from that point?
> 
> I guess the funny thing is seeing a usa made frame bought outside the usa. Takes getting use to.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Great second shot, you expose the frame geometry greatly giving an idea of the tube variations. I usually ride a 56cm, but my last bike was too small over-all. I may have sneaked away with a 56cm in a cannondale though.
> 
> Are you running 172.5's or 175's with this set-up?


Thanks! I'm not sure what the crank length is. It's whatever comes stock. Apparently the Six Carbon frames run a little larger because I used to ride a 58cm Trek, but the 56cm Six fits me perfectly.


----------



## ralph1

ShadowWraith25 said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure what the crank length is. It's whatever comes stock. Apparently the Six Carbon frames run a little larger because *I used to ride a 58cm Trek, but the 56cm Six fits me perfectly*.


That's about right as Trek measure centre to top, where C'Dale measure Centre to centre.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Laursen

*Cannondale CAAD 9 Liquigas -- Updated images...*

Hi, all...

I've already posted images of my CAAD 9 Liquigas but the images were kinda outdated so they didn't fit with the description anymore. Anyway, below you can see some images of the bike as it looks now.

Mounted with my Shimano RS10 wheels...









Mounted with my new Vuelta Superlite wheels with a 42 mm alloy rim and one black spoke on each wheel...









Mounted with my Vuelta Carbon Pro tubular wheels...









A shot of the cockpit with Easton EA30 handlebar, Look HSD stem and Polar CS400. Handlebar tape is Fizik microtex...









My Prologo Choice saddle with Ti rails...









A shot from the front...









And finally a shot of my Litespeed Ti seat post...









Regards,
Jakob Laursen


----------



## simplyhankk

Laursen said:


> Hi, all...
> 
> I've already posted images of my CAAD 9 Liquigas but the images were kinda outdated so they didn't fit with the description anymore. Anyway, below you can see some images of the bike as it looks now.
> 
> Mounted with my Shimano RS10 wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jakob Laursen



Nice looking bike. What kind of seatpost and computer is that? Looks like it's Ti? I was looking at the Polar cs600 and really like its altimeter feature, not sure if yours is one of those...just curious.


----------



## Laursen

simplyhankk said:


> Nice looking bike. What kind of seatpost and computer is that? Looks like it's Ti? I was looking at the Polar cs600 and really like its altimeter feature, not sure if yours is one of those...just curious.


Thanks  The seat post is a Litespeed Ti seatpost. I got it for around 50 bucks brand new by one of the mechanics at my LBS. The computer is a Polar CS400 which also displays altimeter. I can highly recommend both components  Not sure what the exact differences between CS400 and CS600 are, except price and looks.

Regards, Jakob Laursen


----------



## ralph1

What year model is the CAAD 9 frame is yours? I love the colour scheme.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## cryoplasm

That's last year's Liquigas scheme.


----------



## EverydayRide

Laursen said:


> Thanks
> 
> Regards, Jakob Laursen


Great bike, good colour scheme, and do you know Nana Brosolat? 

I think the combinations of wheel choices and cockpit, [stem] really give that bike anew life.

Another great C'dale.

vis ses senere ....

cool.


----------



## cbuchanan

CAAD 9 looks awesome in Liquigas colors Jakob. :thumbsup:


----------



## Laursen

ralph1 said:


> What year model is the CAAD 9 frame is yours? I love the colour scheme.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ralph





cryoplasm said:


> That's last year's Liquigas scheme.


Thanks... Yep, that the '08 version of the Liquigas scheme. The bike is also '08...


----------



## Laursen

EverydayRide said:


> Great bike, good colour scheme, and do you know Nana Brosolat?
> 
> I think the combinations of wheel choices and cockpit, [stem] really give that bike anew life.
> 
> Another great C'dale.
> 
> vis ses senere ....
> 
> cool.


Thanks  And I don't know her... If you think of the badminton player I've heard of her...

// Jakob Laursen


----------



## Laursen

cbuchanan said:


> CAAD 9 looks awesome in Liquigas colors Jakob. :thumbsup:


Thank you  Much appreciated...


----------



## jotasalc

Hi from Spain. This is my new Cannondale Caad9 with Campagnolo Centaur. I hope you'll like it.

View attachment 157893


View attachment 157894


View attachment 157895


Regards!


----------



## lesper4

NICE ride Laursen. Sweet cages jotasalc


----------



## holstein71

*My Vintage allmost complete*

edit: see below


----------



## holstein71

*My Vintage allmost complete*

Gotta get the fork redone then she's all done...


----------



## marckap

*My 2003 Caad 7 5000SI*

See pic, I need to change the stem


----------



## marckap

*2003 Cannondale Caad 7 5000Si Full DA 9 speed*

Beautiful Ride, need to change the stem.


----------



## Feminine

Quiero su Bici! Bueno! :thumbsup:


----------



## lazyrack

*1998 CAAD3 Saeco*

Just picked this up, used. The saddle and seatpost (both Speciliazed) were added by me. Handlebar will be changed in a week to something with a much shorter reach (100mm+ vs the new one at 72.5mm). 

All the components are Campagnolo Record, albeit some old variant (9 speed).

The bike is 56cm and I'm 5'8", so it's not 100% perfect sizing but it seems to feel pretty good. I'm hoping the shorter reach handlebar will make it perfect.


----------



## lextek

holstein71 said:


> Gotta get the fork redone then she's all done...


Wow I have the same bike. Well it was my wife's bike and she never really rode it. It is mint. I've been using it over the winter on the trainer. It is the 3.0 Criterium frame. Still a great bike. I just piked up my new Six today.


----------



## acckids

I saw a Six in person and those chainstays are massive. Quality was top notch.


----------



## Vlad01

*Just finished after winter rebuild...*

2007 System Six, Hollowgram SL cranks with ceramic bearing, Negative Gravity Ti brakes, Lightweight Standard III tubulars, 3T cockpit & seatpost, NOKON & Powercordz housing + cables.


----------



## lextek

beautiful!


----------



## EverydayRide

Vlad01 said:


> 2007 System Six, Hollowgram SL cranks with ceramic bearing, Negative Gravity Ti brakes, Lightweight Standard III tubulars, 3T cockpit & seatpost, NOKON & Powercordz housing + cables.


Amazing ride. How are those cables and housings?


----------



## bjkfly

nice! What size and do you know the weight? What kind of chain/cassette you running?


----------



## acckids

Looks like a Giant is holding your bike. His hands are huge. Nice ride.


----------



## bikesarethenewblack

My favorite modern-day dale. It looks great, it rides great and it was under-appreciated in this stupid all carbon fad. I still look on ebay for one of those in my size. I would get it in a sec and put the CAAD 9 to second bike status. 

you did that one right with the Si cranks and gold chain and cassette.


----------



## NorthshoreLund

Man. Great looking rides. I am sitting here with my EC90 steam, post and bars and a full Red group and no frame. I hope that a CAAD8 or 9 comes on Ebay soon!


----------



## Vlad01

EverydayRide said:


> Amazing ride. How are those cables and housings?


Well, I have ridden Nokons all previous year without any complaint, as for Powercordz I can't give you any own feedback as it's still snowing here, so had no chance to ride it.


----------



## Vlad01

bjkfly said:


> nice! What size and do you know the weight? What kind of chain/cassette you running?


If it considers mine, it's 56, weight is 6.26 kgs including Polar speed sensor and watch holder, yet still having some potential to go below 6,00 kgs. Chain is KMC X10SL Ti, and cassette is Recon ti 12-25.


----------



## firebolt428

That is very nice.


----------



## trauma-md

Just got the new Super Six with Di-2. Special Super Six frame made with internal routing for wiring. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Caine

This beast?!


----------



## bjkfly

**** man...can you even buy that? Is it even listed on their site? That looks like an 08 paint scheme...


----------



## Caine

Supposedly only 80 examples were to be sold in Europe and the UK this month. Approximately $10K each...


----------



## trauma-md

Actually it's this one. The prior pic is the European version.


----------



## shotojs78

here my 2 bikes....

my caad 9 and my system six.........


----------



## zamboni

Got a Caad 9 as back up bike with Campy flatbar 10 spd and it's a rocket bike.


----------



## SurfSailRide

*My Babies...*

Here's mine... an '07 CAAD9. Couldn't be happier...


----------



## SurfSailRide

SurfSailRide said:


> Here's mine... an '07 CAAD9. Couldn't be happier...


Oops. Here are the pics...


----------



## learlove

here is my 1991 3.0 that I used to race back in my junior (cat3) days. I raced this bike in the 1991 and 1992 seasons. The frame was the team frame from Guys Bike shop in PA. I built it up with mostly DA parts I was able to scrounge up in the shop I worked in at the time. This pic was taken in the summer of 1992 before junior nationals (in Bloomington, IN that year) because that is when the STI became available. The wheels are were my training wheels at the time and were campy tubular rims and conti giro tires. My race wheels were DA hubs and matrix aero tubular rims with conti sprinters. Between the ages of 16 to 18 I bet I put over 12K miles on this bike. I sold it sometime after college to pay for my ATP license.

BTW this bike actually beat Mr. George Hincapie in a few sprints. OK just once, but I did manage to beat him in a field sprint some unimportant crit in NJ. Must have been my luckey day as George used to win every junior race he entered. In the summer of 1991 he won somewhere in the neighborhood of 20 races in a row. George was so tall I remember being in the drops and looking over at him and my eye level (in the drops) was at his quads. I remember this because one year at Summerville (1991) I got a face full of his elbow then quad (wrapped in his Toga team shorts) as we swept through turn 4 (the sweeping turn before the pits). I believe he won Summerville that year.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

My '08 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3, '08 SRAM Red compact crankset, Ultegra SL brakes, Neuvation M28 Aero3 wheels, etc....










Working on my CAAD9, but won't be done for probably at least another 5-6 weeks


----------



## learlove

double post


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

learlove said:


> double post


Where?


----------



## EverydayRide

Learlove,

Nice.

I think you put that printed photo on the floor and took a digital snap shot of it? LOL

During your junior years on that bike ....dated ....I was rolling on a 1982 Gios Torino in 1992-1994 and using 10 year old shorts and shirts in Longchamps, outside of Paris as a newly wed..... tight on doe.

Great ride. Like the retro pump to top tube tradition. I had a Gios Silca Blue Campy Head pump during that period frame fitted too.

Dude, in 1991-1994 I was still in pedals with leather toe straps and toe cleats nailed to my shoes on campy pedals and used ....down tube friction shifters when everyone else was hi-tech.

I was lookin' olde school back then but could muster up some speed none the less.... My new 2008 Cannondale SuperSix H3 is the best ride I've ever owned, I'm just slower cuz I'm older.


----------



## learlove

I took a digital camera photo of the photo to get that pic. I don't have a scanner here in my apartment. I raced my first 2 years with toe clips and of course always on the track (t-town) with clips. The dale above was my second cdale. I have one pic of my orginal cdale. It was an 88 criterium (white with blue lettering) that came with suntour acushift ans sugino components. I replaced the parts with suntour sprint and after my first season of racing on it repainted it navy blue. I mowed alot of lawns and wrenched many bikes to afford thoes bikes. 

Here is a pic of my in the fall of 1989 (age 15) at a cyclocross race near my house. The bike is an old steel fuji touring frame I converted into a cross bike with parts scrounged from the bike shop I worked at.


----------



## learlove

here is one of me on my my first cannondale, a 1988 criteruim (sprayed blue with suntour sprint group). At this time I was on the Guys Bike shop team but had not received a jersey hence the plain red jersey I'm wearing. This is a pic of the 1990 PA junior state RR championships west of Reading, PA. I cannot remember how I did in this race for the life of me. The other is a pic of Mr. Davis Phinney signing my shirt in Wilmington DE at the Trump or Dupont race in 1991. That shirt still hangs in my closet - that day I got signitures (on that shirt) from Fingon, Bugno, Lemond, Kelly, Grewal, Kiffel, Bruikink, Phil anderson, Frankie, Knickman, Zanoli, Engelman and Bauer


----------



## firebolt428

That is very nice.


----------



## piercebrew

vanerven said:


> Hello from Amsterdam, just a snapshot of my new ride.


Can you add some more photos, I'm trying to decide if I'm going to go for the White or Black CAAD9. I think your bike is making me think White.
Thanks.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

piercebrew said:


> Can you add some more photos, I'm trying to decide if I'm going to go for the White or Black CAAD9. I think your bike is making me think White.
> Thanks.


Absolutely, along with a zoomed in photo of the CSI stem - that's what I'm thinking on putting on my CAAD9 build.

And from the choices I'm guessing you're looking at the two "5" colors? Go white, IMHO


----------



## piercebrew

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Absolutely, along with a zoomed in photo of the CSI stem - that's what I'm thinking on putting on my CAAD9 build.
> 
> And from the choices I'm guessing you're looking at the two "5" colors? Go white, IMHO


I'm thinking that your build is near perfect. Post more photos when you get them.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

piercebrew said:


> I'm thinking that your build is near perfect. Post more photos when you get them.


Which bike are you referring to? vanervan's white CAAD9 with DA7900?


----------



## 7he ]-[0rr0r

*My CAAD4*

Maybe a little dated and still needs some replacement parts that I can't afford... but she's my baby. My skin is not too thin so I'll ask what you people think of the look. 
here she is stock if you want to see:
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/00/cusa/model-0RR8D.html


----------



## piercebrew

7he ]-[0rr0r said:


> Maybe a little dated and still needs some replacement parts that I can't afford... but she's my baby. My skin is not too thin so I'll ask what you people think of the look.
> here she is stock if you want to see:
> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/00/cusa/model-0RR8D.html


Roll on you Bears! Blue and Gold. I love the color theme.


----------



## simplyhankk

thats good-lookin


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

*7he ]-[0rr0r...*

Aesthetically speaking, I'd say look for a bottle cage that matches the other blues on your bike (not important) and/or look for pedals that match, but otherwise you did a great job on part choices/colors.

Looks great man!


----------



## EverydayRide

7he ]-[0rr0r said:


> Maybe a little dated and still needs some replacement parts.....


Great colour scheme... nothing wrong with your choices of blue. It'll get harder to keep with that colour scheme as time continues so if you're really into changing or transferring the colour scheme ...move toward black, like black side wall tires and black tape with a hue of what ever colour your seaching for ...

Great ride though ...


----------



## twiggy

My new 2009 SuperSix High Mod 3! Just finished building it up...only about 6 kms on it so far, but tomorrow I'll put 'er through her paces!


----------



## zamboni

sharp looking bike.


----------



## 7he ]-[0rr0r

Hey thanks for the comments all, 
I'm surprised I did not get ripped on about the pedals more they were just what the previous owner supplied. The blue and yellow is just an extension of the way it originally came blue on rims and actually what cannondale calls mustard green on the frame (looks more jellow to me too).
Piercebrew I guessed the the bears is a sports reference but I'm not sure what sport. I felt compelled to search but still am not sure.
As far as keeping the theme it will be hard if i have to replace the saddle but the material on the Fizik Arione is tough and it was the only part that was hard to get (only because of the color and I did overpay on that). I'm not likely to have a problem replacing the tape or getting blue tires again but the groupo I get won't echo the theme, wheels will be hard too some cosmic carbones would not be blue but would look nice. How many years will it take me to get those though at tech slave wages?


----------



## EverydayRide

twiggy said:


> My new 2009 SuperSix High Mod 3! Just finished building it up...only about 6 kms on it so far, but tomorrow I'll put 'er through her paces!


Twiggy,

What's with the *A. Rockwell *intergration on the top tube decal? 

I too own an High Mod 3, but a 2008 model. I think our cranks are different. I have that FSA Hollow tech carbon Cannondale "stamped" one. I really disliked the Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels that came with the bike. I've used them once ...45 mile ride and never again. Too much shimmy in the head tube on down hills and side winds topple over the entire bike a few clicks.


----------



## twiggy

EverydayRide said:


> Twiggy,
> 
> What's with the *A. Rockwell *intergration on the top tube decal?
> 
> I too own an High Mod 3, but a 2008 model. I think our cranks are different. I have that FSA Hollow tech carbon Cannondale "stamped" one. I really disliked the Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels that came with the bike. I've used them once ...45 mile ride and never again. Too much shimmy in the head tube on down hills and side winds topple over the entire bike a few clicks.


Hey man,
The decal on the toptube is a custom decal that I had made by Victory Circle Graphix...thats my name! its not actually integrated, its over the clearcoat!

yeah, different cranks from last year to this year... technically the new High Mod 3 is supposed to come with FSA-Branded BB30 cranks, but apparently there was a supply shortage so they're coming with Ultegra SL cranks instead!

I've had good luck with Mavic Ksyriums in the past, but I'm trying to sell them to get a set of HED Ardennes anyways!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

7he ]-[0rr0r said:


> Hey thanks for the comments all,
> I'm surprised I did not get ripped on about the pedals more they were just what the previous owner supplied. The blue and yellow is just an extension of the way it originally came blue on rims and actually what cannondale calls mustard green on the frame (looks more jellow to me too).
> Piercebrew I guessed the the bears is a sports reference but I'm not sure what sport. I felt compelled to search but still am not sure.
> As far as keeping the theme it will be hard if i have to replace the saddle but the material on the Fizik Arione is tough and it was the only part that was hard to get (only because of the color and I did overpay on that). I'm not likely to have a problem replacing the tape or getting blue tires again but the groupo I get won't echo the theme, wheels will be hard too some cosmic carbones would not be blue but would look nice. How many years will it take me to get those though at tech slave wages?


IMHO, you definitely didn't "overpay" on the saddle. The color was exactly what your bike needed


----------



## EverydayRide

twiggy said:


> I've had good luck with Mavic Ksyriums in the past, but I'm trying to sell them to get a set of HED Ardennes anyways!


I'm not knocking the Ksyriums Elites ...I'm just tipping the 13-14 stone at the start season but will eventually drop down to around 12.5 stone mid-season. The Elites as a weee too lean on spoke for me. 

If you are looking for a wheel that's absolutely top-notch, new technology and seriously all about performance ...Topolino CX2.0 Carbon. They're fabricated right in my back yard [connecticut] along with ...of course ...cannondale who has their facility a few clicks from my front door.


----------



## David Loving

Here is the latest edition of the venerable caad 5 frame as a dedicated single speed - campy centaur crank with a 42 chainring, White Industries ENO rear hub on mavic open pro rims. Tektro levers, centaur brakes.


----------



## Hello Kitty

_*2007 System Six 1 SRM *_


----------



## EverydayRide

Hello Kitty said:


> _*2007 System Six 1 SRM *_


What type of cockpit are you using? Where did you get the stem?


----------



## Hello Kitty

EverydayRide said:


> What type of cockpit are you using? Where did you get the stem?


nothing special cannondale stem that came stock on the bike it was made by control tech 120mm and a Ritchey WSC 44cm handlebar i got a Thompson masterpiece seat post that is totally 100% reliable and a fizik saddle.

the stem can be purchased off eBay or get in touch with the starnut guy on these forums he has a inside track with cannondale stuff he is an OK guy and reliable.


----------



## sauerkraut

2009 CAAD9 BB30. It's a great bike, but for me the single most noticeable difference from the Force-equipped CAAD3 I had previously is the fact that the cables are far enough away from the top and down tube that they don't jingle on rough roads.

View attachment 161588


View attachment 161589


View attachment 161590


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Absolutely STUNNING, sauerkraut. That is one beautiful CAAD build. So I presume you ordered the frameset from your LBS? How long did it take from the day you ordered it until it arrived? I ordered my frameset on March 13th and I'm impatiently waiting 

Love the crankset!!


----------



## sauerkraut

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Absolutely STUNNING, sauerkraut. That is one beautiful CAAD build. So I presume you ordered the frameset from your LBS? How long did it take from the day you ordered it until it arrived? I ordered my frameset on March 13th and I'm impatiently waiting
> 
> Love the crankset!!


Frame was ordered through LBS and took about four weeks. It came quicker than I thought it would.

Complete bike is just over 16 lbs.

Parts:
Thomson Masterpiece and X2; Ritchey WCS aluminum bar; Fizik contact points; DT 240s w/ Kinlin XR-300 and Aerolites; SRAM Red shifter and r. derailleur; SRAM Rival brakes and f. derailleur; KMC X10SL chain; the rest you can see for your self.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

sauerkraut said:


> Frame was ordered through LBS and took about four weeks. It came quicker than I thought it would.
> 
> Complete bike is just over 16 lbs.
> 
> Parts:
> Thomson Masterpiece and X2; Ritchey WCS aluminum bar; Fizik contact points; DT 240s w/ Kinlin XR-300 and Aerolites; SRAM Red shifter and r. derailleur; SRAM Rival brakes and f. derailleur; KMC X10SL chain; the rest you can see for your self.


Thanks for the quick response  Great choice in components - is that a 56 or 58 frame?

Great build. Are you considering changing out the fork at some point? Just curious - not a criticism


----------



## sauerkraut

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Thanks for the quick response  Great choice in components - is that a 56 or 58 frame?
> 
> Great build. Are you considering changing out the fork at some point? Just curious - not a criticism


56cm. No plans to change anything with the bike for a while. It's plenty good as it is; my priority now is to work on the engine (me), which is holding me back far more than any of the parts on the bike.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

sauerkraut said:


> my priority now is to work on the engine (me), which is holding me back far more than any of the parts on the bike.


Story of my life!!  I love the look of the white fork. I wouldn't be replacing mine but they offered to since they gave me the wrong info for the paint scheme options (multiple times).

That's definitely one of the best looking CAADs I've seen


----------



## MTB Racer

Old Ride...Will post new ride soon


----------



## 7he ]-[0rr0r

sauerkraut said:


> 2009 CAAD9 BB30. It's a great bike, but for me the single most noticeable difference from the Force-equipped CAAD3 I had previously is the fact that the cables are far enough away from the top and down tube that they don't jingle on rough roads.


Don't tell me that you'll make it harder to justify upgrades!


----------



## firebolt428

New bottle cages have been added. Wheels will be later on.


----------



## Miiles

Six13 6 58cm

<img src="https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm12/MrBritttton/DSC00909.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">


----------



## EverydayRide

Miiles said:


> Six13 6 58cm
> 
> <img src="https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm12/MrBritttton/DSC00909.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">


I cut a few pieces of tire tube to buffer the zip-ties [white because I was short of black] that held on my speed sensor onto the fork.

Great colour.


----------



## Miiles

EverydayRide said:


> I cut a few pieces of tire tube to buffer the zip-ties [white because I was short of black] that held on my speed sensor onto the fork.
> 
> Great colour.


Whoa pretty cool, I just wrapped some electrical tape around the fork, so that should work. I need to get some black zip ties.


----------



## KC5

2003 R3000 that I purchased used last year.


----------



## teckert

08' CAAD9 54cm


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

teckert said:


> 08' CAAD9 54cm


If you ever make it out to Tacoma, WA, bring this with you! We'll ride somewhere, swap bikes, and compare - mine's a 54cm too  (if the frame ever arrives, of course)

Looks like a blast to ride


----------



## acckids

This is the 2nd cannondale with a 3t fork. Good experience with the 3t fork?


----------



## cbuchanan

KC5 said:


> 2003 R3000 that I purchased used last year.


The R3000 looks great and that background was an awesome choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## racermech

Here is my new caad9
Team paint job w/cannondale fork
Cane Creek headset, milled down top cap
Dura Ace 7800 with 7700 calipers
Cannondale Carbon BB30 cranks
EC90 seat post
Fizik Airone CX
Speedplay Zero
Reynolds Mid V clincher
Vittoria Diamonte tries
Pro "Thor" stem
Bontrager Race Lite VR bars
Fizik Duel tape.

Soon to be swapped out:
Cranks, SI with SRM (I have them for another frame, but they will go on here for a while)
Calipers, maybe zero G, kcnc...??? not sure yet
Cages, something carbon (Arundel I bet)


----------



## are

Bike looks great! How do you like the fizik dual tape?


----------



## acckids

The black lettering with red outline looks great.


----------



## EverydayRide

acckids said:


> The black lettering with red outline looks great.


The white cannondale scheme in "general" always looks sheek [chic]!

racemerch has a great looking combination cannondale.:thumbsup:


----------



## NorthshoreLund

Great CAAD! I am starting to think that I am going to buy a frame from a local shop. I am tired of looking on ebay.


----------



## racermech

are said:


> Bike looks great! How do you like the fizik dual tape?


So far i like it. It can be a little tricky to wrap as I found out on a set of EC-70 bars, but once you get it right it feels and looks good. I am waiting to see how i like it on a hot day with no gloves.


----------



## tehk

Here is my new errand bike. The frame is the 08 version of the Synapse 5 alloy with 11 speed chorus, except for the crank which is a 08 10speed with cult bearings and 11 speed rings. Still waiting on a few things like a post and stem.


----------



## EverydayRide

tehk said:


> Here is my new errand bike. The frame is the 08 version of the Synapse 5 alloy with 11 speed chorus, except for the crank which is a 08 10speed with cult bearings and 11 speed rings. Still waiting on a few things like a post and stem.


Nice, really, really nice combo.:thumbsup:


----------



## acckids

It's nice to see upper level components on the Synapse. Looks good and fast.


----------



## carl702

*my new caad9 bb30 2009*

mi new caad9 2009 bb30 botton braket nex upgrade sram red group


----------



## lesper4

love the handle bars!


----------



## zamboni

Nice setup & sharp color.


----------



## C6Rider

*My former bike*

I just sold this 1996 R700 as it had been in the basement for nearly 10 years. It served me well over 3 years of multisport racing.

View attachment 164600


----------



## bandoulu

Dammn we got some sweet bikes here ....


----------



## Mistah_Zed

*My new 66cm CAAD5*

At 6'8" its hard to find a bike that really fits. Only one bike shop was honest enough to tell me that i needed to go bigger than what most shops offer. Lucky for me Cannondale still makes a CAAD5 in a massive size!


----------



## acckids

Does Cannondale still make the 66cm in 2009? Nice ride.


----------



## carl702

*caad 9 with the new sram red group*

mi new sram red group and 3t seat post


----------



## Mistah_Zed

acckids said:


> Does Cannondale still make the 66cm in 2009? Nice ride.



I believe they do, this frame was ordered new from Cannondale a few weeks ago, however it is a CAAD5, not sure why the 66cm is a few generations behind, but I wasnt able to get a CAAD 9 in that size. Regardless, im very excited to have a frame that is so big and love it more each time I ride.


----------



## EverydayRide

Mistah_Zed said:


> I believe they do, this frame was ordered new from Cannondale a few weeks ago, however it is a CAAD5, not sure why the 66cm is a few generations behind, but I wasnt able to get a CAAD 9 in that size. Regardless, im very excited to have a frame that is so big and love it more each time I ride.


Did you actually get that answer from your LBS about the larger frames being behind in model year production or ...was that from Cannondale themselves? In some instances the larger frames are special ordered obviously due to less demand over all. But I can assure you, there are many Dutch and Hollandaise that can tip that height without even blinking. There's a likelihood that more recent models during this time of year that are sized very large were purchased.. and you ended up with a frame set that the local distribution channel had in stock immediately. That's just a hypothesis at best.

Bike looks good though and it's nice to see those rear seat stays shaped in that manor. With a larger frame all the greater components of tube bending comes to life. I glad you're enjoying something that finally fits. Riding an expensive frame that's not the correct fit would depress me easily.

:thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni

Friend of mine got his replacement and Cannondale shipped him a Caad 5 and that is all they have in stock.


----------



## Mistah_Zed

EverydayRide said:


> Did you actually get that answer from your LBS about the larger frames being behind in model year production or ...was that from Cannondale themselves? In some instances the larger frames are special ordered obviously due to less demand over all. But I can assure you, there are many Dutch and Hollandaise that can tip that height without even blinking. There's a likelihood that more recent models during this time of year that are sized very large were purchased.. and you ended up with a frame set that the local distribution channel had in stock immediately. That's just a hypothesis at best.
> 
> Bike looks good though and it's nice to see those rear seat stays shaped in that manor. With a larger frame all the greater components of tube bending comes to life. I glad you're enjoying something that finally fits. Riding an expensive frame that's not the correct fit would depress me easily.
> 
> :thumbsup:


That answer came from my LBS after they contacted their Cannondale rep. I went into the shop wanting a CAAD9, but unfortunately not available in a tall size. I also did some digging myself on the Cannondale website. I found similar answers on their 'ask BRAD' page (http://www.cannondaletube.iuploadccs.com/ask_brad/). Many other tall riders looking for a non-custom frame. CAAD5 was BRADs answer. Maybe when CAAD13 comes out I can get a CAAD9:idea: 
Still very happy to have found this frame from Cannondale


----------



## acckids

I bet a 66cm has to be more beefier for the big dudes so a CAAD9 would not hold up.


----------



## LD001

My two bikes.

Cannondale Six13, Hollowgram SI and differerent generations of dura ace:




Cannondale Super Six, Hollowgram SI SL, campagnolo record and hyperon wheels:


----------



## moab63

*Ok the baby is home*

There was a little screwup, and the SI crank is missing, but I should have one in a week or so.


----------



## EverydayRide

How do you like the ride between the two bikes, and especially the ride quality of the SuperSix? I'm amazed how exact the steering response is at high speed.



LD001 said:


> My two bikes.
> 
> 
> Cannondale Super Six, Hollowgram SI SL, campagnolo record and hyperon wheels:


----------



## LD001

EverydayRide,
The Six13 is a great bike, better than the CAAD7 I had in terms of stiffness, weight and comfort. The Super Six (2008) is even better. I can't imagine there is much upgrade possible with the SS 09 and 10. That must be really small margins.
LD001


----------



## trauma-md

*Super Six Di2*

Finally got some pics of the bike. Frame is super smooth and the shifting is super, super smooth. It really is an incredible feel. I have about 600 miles (in WV, with lots of shifting) on the bike and it just went to 50% charge, so the battery is lasting well so far.

14.5 lbs with pedals.

Frame is custom drilled by Cannondale for internal electric cable routing


----------



## EverydayRide

LD001 said:


> EverydayRide,
> The Six13 is a great bike, better than the CAAD7 I had in terms of stiffness, weight and comfort. The Super Six (2008) is even better. I can't imagine there is much upgrade possible with the SS 09 and 10. That must be really small margins.
> LD001


I'm very impressed with the Six13 seen at the LBS a week earlier. I really thought the bike was extremely light and very stiff for what materials it was created. I thought the Six13 was over all *lighter* feeling then my own SuperSix.:cryin: 

I just thought to ask your personal feelings over the subject. I see you think the SuperSix has the edge ...but it was very hard to tell for me. 

Nice rides.:thumbsup:


----------



## juswannaride

here's my Caad 8 that I bought yesterday for $1100 I couldnt pass this up, hopefully my replacement pedals will be in soon.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

*drooling* Nice pick up juswannaride! Happy to see you got such a good deal. Let us know how she rides  Love the handlebars also. Welcome to the club!
-Chris


----------



## juswannaride

Thanks, she rides great...not plush like the freeride bike I had LOL...anyways only put 10miles on yesterday and heading out later after my sons soccer practice so I have something to look forward to when I have the time. I'm amazed how easy it is to get up to speed and how responsive it is. I feel like I got a great deal on it for real. Now I just have to get myself back into shape. Thanks for the welcome and response Chris...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Absolutely  I've got my Synapse for distance efforts, but I'm really looking forward to finishing my CAAD build - there's just something about the raw power transfer...


----------



## boarder1995

After a couple years of swapping out parts, buying new, changing from Shimano to Campy, etc. I've finally got what I think is a presentable build: 
54cm System6 Cannondale (Barloworld paint) 
BB30 aluminum cranks 
'09 Campy Centaur levers 
Campy Record 10s front der., Record rear der., Record cassette 
Zipp 303 tubular wheels w/ Continental Gatorskin front, Sprinter rear tire 
Zero G Ti brakes 
Thompson Elite alum post 
Carbon seat (off brand, 120g) (white on order) 
Syntace F99 (90mm) stem 
Easton EC90 pro bend carbon bars 
Profile bar tape (about to change to whitealong with saddle) 
Speedplay pedals - standard version 

Complete w/o pedals: 13lb. 15oz.
View attachment 165883


View attachment 165884


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

I'm in love  

That's one of the best Cannondale builds I've seen, period.


----------



## zamboni

Just got the upgrade from Record 10 to SR11.


----------



## zamboni

08 Caad 9 back up bike, siz48 flatbar.


----------



## boarder1995

Perfect light duty gravel path trail bike! Or downtown commuter. Or coffee shop runner. Or family bike ride around the neighborhood bike. Ok, I'll stop.


----------



## carl702

*my caad 9*

my caad9


----------



## khatfull

*My '09 CAAD9-5*

Ok, here's mine....with the new wheels on I feel it worthy to post to the thread.

Frame: 2009 CAAD9 Optimo, Lightning White
Fork: Six Ultra Carbon Blades
Wheels: ROL Race SL (first production wheels from Sean with red accented graphics )
Tires: Continental GP4000 w/Black Chili
Pedals: Shimano PD-R540 Black
Crank: Shimano 105 Compact, 34/50
Chain: KMC DX-10SC
Rear Cogs: Shimano 105, 12-27
Bottom Bracket: Shimano 105
Front Derailleur: Shimano 105
Rear Derailleur: Shimano 105
Shifters: Shimano 105
Handlebars: 3T Ergonova Team, 40cm
Stem: 3T ARX Team, 110mm -17
Headset: Integrated w/ 25mm alloy top cover
Brakeset: Tektro R580 Dual Pivot
Brakelevers: Shimano 105
Bottle Cages: 2009 Elite Custom Race (red on white) 
Saddle: E3 Form Gel *(soon to be Selle SMP Stratos)*
Seat Post: Cannondale C2 Carbon-wrapped *(will be 3T DORICO when it's released)*
Computer: Cateye V2c

No obligatory white garage door pic, white bikes don't show up well:










Comments welcome.


----------



## EverydayRide

Dude, Lightening white and Cannodale adds up to a great colour combination and a great lookin bike, GREAT looking bike.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

khatfull said:


> Ok, here's mine....with the new wheels on I feel it worthy to post to the thread.
> 
> Frame: 2009 CAAD9 Optimo, Lightning White
> Fork: Six Ultra Carbon Blades
> Wheels: ROL Race SL (first production wheels from Sean with red accented graphics )
> Tires: Continental GP4000 w/Black Chili
> Pedals: Shimano PD-R540 Black
> Crank: Shimano 105 Compact, 34/50
> Chain: KMC DX-10SC
> Rear Cogs: Shimano 105, 12-27
> Bottom Bracket: Shimano 105
> Front Derailleur: Shimano 105
> Rear Derailleur: Shimano 105
> Shifters: Shimano 105
> Handlebars: 3T Ergonova Team, 40cm
> Stem: 3T ARX Team, 110mm -17
> Headset: Integrated w/ 25mm alloy top cover
> Brakeset: Tektro R580 Dual Pivot
> Brakelevers: Shimano 105
> Bottle Cages: 2009 Elite Custom Race (red on white)
> Saddle: E3 Form Gel *(soon to be Selle SMP Stratos)*
> Seat Post: Cannondale C2 Carbon-wrapped *(will be 3T DORICO when it's released)*
> Computer: Cateye Strada Cadence *(soon to be Cateye V2c)*
> 
> No obligatory white garage door pic, white bikes don't show up well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments welcome.


First of all - beautiful bike and a great build! :thumbsup: Those bottle cages are the best fit I've seen for that frameset. I've heard of several complaints on the new 105 shift levers - had any trouble with them yet?? All in all, I definitely like the new 105 line 

If it were my bike, this is what I'd do:
(1) Replace the Tektro's with Ultegra SL BR-6600-G's - I think you can find the set for $90 - huge breaking improvement over the Tektro's and the finish would match your build well.
(2) I see you are looking to get the Strados saddle - I'd pick the white over the black, but again that's personal preference 
(3) I was going to say seatpost but you already have that covered, and a good choice 
(4) The new Strada Double Wireless is now done in white as well as black - wish I would have known that before I bought the black one  

Again, great build! Ride the hell out of it!  

-Chris


----------



## khatfull

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> First of all - beautiful bike and a great build! :thumbsup: Those bottle cages are the best fit I've seen for that frameset. I've heard of several complaints on the new 105 shift levers - had any trouble with them yet?? All in all, I definitely like the new 105 line
> 
> If it were my bike, this is what I'd do:
> (1) Replace the Tektro's with Ultegra SL BR-6600-G's - I think you can find the set for $90 - huge breaking improvement over the Tektro's and the finish would match your build well.
> (2) I see you are looking to get the Strados saddle - I'd pick the white over the black, but again that's personal preference
> (3) I was going to say seatpost but you already have that covered, and a good choice
> (4) The new Strada Double Wireless is now done in white as well as black - wish I would have known that before I bought the black one
> 
> Again, great build! Ride the hell out of it!
> 
> -Chris


Thanks, I like the way it's turning out.

I'm getting a black Stratos....only because the owner of a SMP retailer here in MN is getting a "demo" one for me that he's letting me have for $130! I didn't have the white choice at that price. If I like it enough I suppose I could eBay the black and get the white.

I'll have to look for the Strada DW in white, that might be cool and honestly does what I need.

The 3T DORICO post is a new 25mm setback version of the DORIC that they'll be announcing very soon. I've had an e-mail exchange with a guy at 3T and he said by the end of June it should be on their website. I'd prefer the PALLADIO but they pulled it for design issues and there's no ETA for it being available.

The Tektro brakes aren't too bad....there's a ton worse. I don't have any performance issues with them...and replacement would be _purely_ a bling thing.

The ROL Race SLs are amazing compared to the stock Shimano WH-RS-10, I only got them yesterday. I couldn't believe it. The red accent decals were originally done for the SoCalCycling team, I saw them on their website and badgered  Sean enough to get some for my wheels. He's since decided to offer them as an production option.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## ralph1

*My new (old) build*

Some of you may know that my System Six cracked, this is the new temp build until next year. It is an 03 Saeco 60cm with BB30. Here are some pics, when I got it out of the box I spent 45 mins on polishing it, you can see the difference in some of the pics. I just have to get a 27.2mm WCS carbon post and a new smaller dia FD. My SS with my race wheels was 7.34kg, it will be interesting to see what this one is complete. 

Just for interest the bare frame with seat collar was 1.36kg.

Also the last couple of pics show my 2 options for cages, please give your opinions of which one looks best, silver or carbon?

Who knows the FD size? is it 28.6mm??

cheers

Ralph


----------



## acckids

So did you get the frameset off Ebay or did Cannondale provide the CAAD7 until your new frameset is produced/made. The polishing job really made a difference.


----------



## ralph1

acckids said:


> So did you get the frameset off Ebay or did Cannondale provide the CAAD7 until your new frameset is produced/made. The polishing job really made a difference.


Off Evil-bay, Cannondale will not warranty the SS cause I also bought it off Evil-bay . The CAAD 7 was only $300, it will then turn into my wet weather bike. The polishing did make a big difference.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## jtferraro

Ralph,
Your new CAAD7 looks hot. That color scheme has always been one of my all time favorites from C'dale. I'm looking forward to hearing your ride report, considering you're used to the SystemSix. Oh, I'm pretty sure the FD clamp size needed is 31.8. Also, I vote for the aluminum C'dale cages.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

ralph1 said:


> Off Evil-bay, Cannondale will not warranty the SS cause I also bought it off Evil-bay . The CAAD 7 was only $300, it will then turn into my wet weather bike. The polishing did make a big difference.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ralph


Have you checked into the SystemSix frameset exchange Cannondale is offering? I heard it was a pretty darn good deal, but I can't remember exactly how much. But you should at least be able to use that Six frame as an exchange at an authorized dealer.

I also agree that should be a 31.9 FD clamp, and the aluminum cages look better on that build.

Nice job on the polishing! :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph1

jtferraro said:


> Ralph,
> Your new CAAD7 looks hot. That color scheme has always been one of my all time favorites from C'dale. I'm looking forward to hearing your ride report, considering you're used to the SystemSix. *Oh, I'm pretty sure the FD clamp size needed is 31.8. * Also, I vote for the aluminum C'dale cages.


Negative on the 31.8, that's what was on the SS, the seatpost is a 27.2, that and a couple of coke cans  I think ads up to 28.6, I kinda hope so cause I just bought some $himano shims to take my 31.8 FD down to 28.6:thumbsup: 

I stated out with a CAAD 5, went to a CAAD 7, then an 8, then the SS, yes it will be interesting the ride report.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## ralph1

*It's all done (sorta)*

I must start by saying the FD is 31.8mm, I was wrong, it was 34.9 on the SS.:blush2: 
Here is the pics all done, bar a new DA FD, and maybe a WCS post, I will see how the DA post goes. 

Here it is after finishing it tonight, all up it is 7.95kg with training wheels as pictured, it will lose 500gms with my Mavic ES wheels on, making it only 200gms heavier than my SS.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## jtferraro

Looks GREAT! What cages did you decide on? Either go, as long as they're both the same. ;-)


----------



## ralph1

*New old update*

Here is an update, what's new you say, well my MK IV chainrings showed up, I chose the carbon bottle holder as I didn't like how the alu one held the bottle, and it was a pain in the butt to get in. I am going to do a hill ride Monday so I threw on the ESs to help me ( I need all the help I can get when it comes to hills).

As you can see by the pic with ESs on it is 7.48kg, my old System six was 7.34kg with the same setup. That is only 140grams difference in a CAAD 7 and a System Six, I would of thought it would of been more, but the scales don't lie. 

Someone asked about a ride report, I have only done about 150ks on it so far but main differences are as follows:

- Not as snappy out of the saddle, the SS is definately more lively in sprints,
- I ride over a small portion of cobbles on my way home from work every day, on the SS you could really feel them, on the CAAD 7 it feels more planted, a bit more solid. 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## EverydayRide

ralph1 said:


> Here is an update,


16.5 lb is pretty light. I have a SuperSix H3 [58 cm] and I'm betting that it's no where close to your weight.

Great set-up in a pinch.

:thumbsup:


----------



## primalcarl




----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

primalcarl said:


>


Beautiful bike  Specs? Care to tell us a little bit about the ride quality? 

Welcome to the club!


----------



## ralph1

I will take a stab,

- System Six
- 7800 Dura Ace
- SI SL cranks
- WCS bars and stem combo
- Alien seatpost (maybe)
- Easton wheels.......and a nice ride setting.:thumbsup: 

Well done looks like a nice ride combo.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## primalcarl

ralph1 said:


> I will take a stab,
> 
> - System Six
> - 7800 Dura Ace
> - SI SL cranks
> - WCS bars and stem combo
> - Alien seatpost (maybe)
> - Easton wheels.......and a nice ride setting.:thumbsup:
> 
> Well done looks like a nice ride combo.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ralph


Spot on. The wheels are Easton Ascent II's, about the lightest factory clinchers I could find at the time. Got KCNC jockeys and seat clamp, Look Keo Carbon pedals, Schwalbe Ultremos and a Specialized Toupe saddle. Had it for over a year now and is everything I need in a fast bike. 7.04kg


----------



## ArubaBob600

In May of 2008 this Cannondale CAAD5 aluminum frame and carbon fiber fork was selected at a LBS for a premium Dura-Ace 7800 10-speed pro-build. The bike has been on the road for about one year. 
<br>

<br>








<br>

<br>


----------



## carl702

*my caad9*

bb30 16lbs


----------



## traumabill

*Here's Mine:*

Here's my fleet of Cannondales - 2008 Six13 - 1. Frameset new off ebay. Full Dura Ace with Fulcrum Compact cranks and Ron Ruff handbuilt Kinlin Niobium wheels with White Hubs, and Ritchey cockpit.

2006 CAAD 8 - R800 stock with 105 triple - added Oval post, Richey cockpit, Easton Circuit wheels. It's shown with my PT wheel..


----------



## c4cycle

*...i love this bike...*

 
I bought this used about a year and a half ago...
It is a 2000, I think, and has full Chorus components...but I am not sure what year...
Anyone know how to determine the year of the campy parts?
I love this bike !


----------



## ralph1

traumabill said:


> Here's my fleet of Cannondales - 2008 Six13 - 1. Frameset new off ebay. Full Dura Ace with Fulcrum Compact cranks and Ron Ruff handbuilt Kinlin Niobium wheels with White Hubs, and Ritchey cockpit.
> 
> 2006 CAAD 8 - R800 stock with 105 triple - added Oval post, Richey cockpit, Easton Circuit wheels. It's shown with my PT wheel..


What angle is your stem?, I think I need one the same.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## traumabill

Ralph,

They're just 84 degree Ritchey WCS stems flipped up instead of down...

Bill


----------



## acckids

I always liked the quad "Cannondale" downtube decal.


----------



## boarder1995

Ok, updated with white saddle. I'll likely swap the saddle out to another brand (more comfy), but this is the basic look I'll keep. She rides like a dream!
View attachment 168686


View attachment 168687


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Excellent choice - the white saddle and handlebar tape definitely complement the bike


----------



## zamboni

Just pick up the bike today.


----------



## acckids

I wish the Supersix, Six and CAAD9 fit me. This is one great looking bike.


----------



## EverydayRide

zamboni said:


> Just pick up the bike today.


That Feedback Sports RAKK stand you're using is great. I had to *Google Photo* and type in "rear bicycle wheel stand" coming up with a stand that looked like yours eventually. Then I had to surf the name to come up with the make ...then start to shop for lowest price. I just ordered it.

With a carbon bike, especially w/carbon bars, if the bike tips over while parked and hits something it's certain death. I saw those stands in a local bike shop but didn't have enough time to ask who manufactured them. I'm glad you brought it to my mind.:thumbsup: 

Careful of the headset/stem-2-bars the first few weeks on the road. My SuperSix came loose several times. I finally purchased a Ritchey torque wrench that helped me with the seat binder bolt, stem to steering tube and stem to handle bar mounts


----------



## Maaku

carl702 said:


> bb30 16lbs


Go with some black bar tape to match the saddle and remove the yellow/red stickers off your Ksyriums.


----------



## Devastator

09 Supersix
Ultegra
Hollowgram SL w/Ceramic Bearings
Mavic Aksium


----------



## Angelracer

*2008 Six13 R5*


----------



## cruickster

Buck Satan yours is definitely the biz. I have a silk road 2000 with Dura Ace but man yours is nice. Call me old fashioned but I love the look of polished alloy.


----------



## teckert

54cm caad9 rival build 

16.1 lbs as pictured


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

teckert said:


> 54cm caad9 rival build
> 
> 16.1 lbs as pictured


Hell yeah, Tyler!! That is all. :thumbsup:


----------



## purple

This is MINE!!!
Just picked up a few days ago. 
Stock except for a seat. 
So far only 60k on it...
:thumbsup:


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

*Just finished my CAAD9 BB30 build...*

Just recently finished my build which has been a work in progress for several months now:




























You can find more info than you'd ever want to know on my build report - https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=167402

To make things easier, I'll give you the basic info. Bike weighed in at 16.18 pounds w/ two bottle cages, Deda Dogfang, and CatEye Strada Double Wireless computer w/ cadence sensor and magnets. Here are the build specs (complete, I think):

Frameset: 2009 Cannondale CAAD9 bb30, lightning white, 54cm
Wheelset: 2008 Mavic Ksyrium SL M10
Crankset: Cannondale Hollowgram Si SL, 172.5mm, 53/39, hybrid ceramic bearings (6806RS)
Fork: Edge Composites Road 2.0, painted to match frameset
Groupset: 2009 SRAM Rival w/ SRAM PG 1070 Cassette (12/27) and SRAM PC 1090 Chain
Seatpost: FSA K-Force Lite, Zero Setback
Stem: FSA OS-99 CSI Stem, 90mm, +6 degrees
Handlebars: FSA K-Wing Carbon, 44cm
Saddle: Specialized Toupe, white, 155mm
Handlebar Tape: SRAM Supercork, white
Hoods: SRAM Pit Stop, white
Tubes: Specialized Ultralights
Tires: Continental GP 4-Season, 25c
Jockey Wheels (RD): KCNC, red
Cables and housing: Jagwire Racer, white
Skewers: KCNC Road, red
Seatpost Clamp: KCNC, red
Pedals: Look Keo Sprint, grey/graphite
Computer: CatEye Strada Double Wireless (RD400DW)
Bottle Cages: Elite Custom Race, white/red, decals removed

I think that's about it. If anyone has any questions, feel free 

Now I've got a distance/climber and trainer/sprinter 









-Chris


----------



## bikerbrian

Nice!


----------



## robertburns3

Could not have built it better myself. 

Why did you pick that particular fork?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Thanks Brian! 

Robert - I chose the Edge Composites fork after some searches on this site. I pretty much just typed in "CAAD9 fork" and read all of the forums that came up. I'm starting to think an AlphaQ GS40 would have been much easier and still looked great, but I'm happy with the Edge fork - it was just a pain in the butt to paint, and it wouldn't have looked very good if I DIDN'T paint it. See below 

-Chris

Here's from before when I wasn't sure if I needed to paint the fork:









And of course the painted for - it had to be done...


----------



## EverydayRide

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> And of course the painted for - it had to be done...


Chris,

Nice.... really like Cannondale in *WHITE* as top exotic pick for a road bike, second place is glo-green. You should have painted the forks no questions asked... but perhaps gone to graphics ordering a new EDGE decal for it?

Great looking machine.!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

EverydayRide said:


> Chris,
> 
> Nice.... really like Cannondale in *WHITE* as top exotic pick for a road bike, second place is glo-green. You should have painted the forks no questions asked... but perhaps gone to graphics ordering a new EDGE decal for it?
> 
> Great looking machine.!!!:thumbsup:


I love the Liquigas green as well, but I'm too damn slow to roll with those colors at this point  I had actually planned to get the edge decal done in the same race red color as the cannondale decals, but it became a hug hassle, and could have made the fork painting process even more difficult than it already was. Plus, I kind of enjoy the simplicity


----------



## robertburns3

I never much liked white, but really like this one. The red accents make it work.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

robertburns3 said:


> I never much liked white, but really like this one. The red accents make it work.


Thanks  If you saw it in person... there are at least a half dozen different tones of red on the bike, which I was originally concerned about when choosing/purchasing parts, but I actually like the look with different reds. And I'm glad I didn't have the red decals made for the fork - I think it would have made the build just too busy looking (if it isn't already). I also considered the Red hoods, but decided I liked the white better.


----------



## EverydayRide

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> I love the Liquigas green as well, but I'm too damn slow to roll with those colors at this point  I had actually planned to get the edge decal done in the same race red color as the cannondale decals, but it became a hug hassle, and could have made the fork painting process even more difficult than it already was. Plus, I kind of enjoy the simplicity


I'm into my SuperSIx for over 5,000 miles so far this year. 

But one late afternoon I walked out onto the 3 season room where I tossed our old Sony wide screen and found out what my bike does when I'm NOT riding it....


Shameful. 

Turned into a *bike potato*....:cryin:


----------



## jack.campbell

Haha nice!!

I also bought an '09 CAAD9-7, in Patriot Blue for a really really good price. I'm still waiting on a few bits and pieces to roll up for it before I take any photo's of it but I'm quite looking forward to having a stiff alloy bike and getting away from carbon..


----------



## robertof

*Supersix Frame Exchange*

Here's my new Supersix build from the frame exchange program. Mix of old and new. 

Old: Kysrium SSC SL Wheels, Deda Newton stem, 3T Ergosum bars, Dura Ace calipers, Fizik Arione saddle, Look Keo Carbon pedals.

New: Supersix frame, Hollowgram crank/BB, Force derailleurs, Rival levers, Sram chain, Elite cages.

Wanted white tape but shop is out. I think the red tape works though.


----------



## Miiles

robertof said:


> Here's my new Supersix build from the frame exchange program. Mix of old and new.
> 
> Old: Kysrium SSC SL Wheels, Deda Newton stem, 3T Ergosum bars, Dura Ace calipers, Fizik Arione saddle, Look Keo Carbon pedals.
> 
> New: Supersix frame, Hollowgram crank/BB, Force derailleurs, Rival levers, Sram chain, Elite cages.
> 
> Wanted white tape but shop is out. I think the red tape works though.


wooooow.


----------



## serengeti

I have a Cannondale MB, but because I now live in mountainous Florida , I decided to get my first RB. Because of all your recommendations, just got my 2010 CAAD9/5 today . After dinner I wanted to test it out by riding a few miles around the neighborhood and before I knew what happened I went 8 miles  (I would have went farther, but it was getting dark).

I think the bike has a mind of its own. 

I believe I am going to really like this bike...


----------



## shortyt

*2009 six carbon six*

My new six carbon six build. 
Dura-Ace 7900 shifters, deraillers, cranks, Rotor ceramic bearings, Ciamillo negative g brakes, mavic ksyrium es wheels, profile cobra neck, profile estrada elite bars.


----------



## zamboni

Nice setup.


----------



## avm247

serengeti said:


> I have a Cannondale MB, but because I now live in mountainous Florida , I decided to get my first RB. Because of all your recommendations, just got my 2010 CAAD9/5 today . After dinner I wanted to test it out by riding a few miles around the neighborhood and before I knew what happened I went 8 miles  (I would have went farther, but it was getting dark).
> 
> I think the bike has a mind of its own.
> 
> I believe I am going to really like this bike...


Gotta a couple of quick questions: 

1) Who makes the saddle for the '10 CAAD9 5 and how do you like it?

2) Is that a CatEye Strada Double Wireless computer and how do you like that?

I'm just about ready to put one on layaway (darn economy - but I'm trying to do my part  ) and am debating between the CAAD 9 5 and upgrading to Shimano Ultegra shifters, derailers and brakes or going with a CAAD 9 4 and SRAM Rival...decisions, decisions.

Nice ride, BTW!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

I know you didn't ask me specifically, but I've had the DW on my Synapse for months, and bought a second bike kit to use it on my CAAD9 build. It works great! I havent' had any issues with interference or anything. It does what it is supposed to do and it does it well. It's a bit tricky initially mounting the cadence/speed sensor (has to be just right to read both the crank magnet and wheel magnet), but once it's adjusted properly, you're golden! Just make sure you verify the unit hasn't moved before going on a ride. I've accidentally bumped it and once I started rolling the unit was rubbing on the spokes.

If you have any specific questions about the unit, feel free to ask.


----------



## zamboni

Take Shimano since Sram grouppo did not have the micro adjustment on left shifter, you will have the chain rub on front derailleur.


----------



## avm247

zamboni said:


> Take Shimano since Sram grouppo did not have the micro adjustment on left shifter, you will have the chain rub on front derailleur.


Yup, I think I'm going to stick to the original plan...CAAD9 5 and upgrade to Ultegra derailers, brakes and shifters. I just spoke to the mgr. at my LBS and he mentioned the lack of trim on Rival.


----------



## avm247

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> I know you didn't ask me specifically, but I've had the DW on my Synapse for months, and bought a second bike kit to use it on my CAAD9 build. It works great! I havent' had any issues with interference or anything. It does what it is supposed to do and it does it well. It's a bit tricky initially mounting the cadence/speed sensor (has to be just right to read both the crank magnet and wheel magnet), but once it's adjusted properly, you're golden! Just make sure you verify the unit hasn't moved before going on a ride. I've accidentally bumped it and once I started rolling the unit was rubbing on the spokes.
> 
> If you have any specific questions about the unit, feel free to ask.



Thanks for the info...and man, I do like your build!


----------



## EverydayRide

shortyt said:


> My new six carbon six build.
> Dura-Ace 7900 shifters, derailleurs, cranks, Rotor ceramic bearings, Ciamillo negative g brakes, mavic ksyrium es wheels, profile cobra neck, profile Estrada elite bars.


I started to examine the '09 line up and ran across your post. I have a friend who's looking for a bike similar to my Super Six. I couldn't believe what I read researching your frame and fork. Am I reading this correctly? An entire frame and fork, plus steering tube in carbon? For that price?

Dayum.:7: 

And you added the components to knock me out of the water too and all for half the price.:cryin: 

Nice going.


----------



## EverydayRide

serengeti said:


> I think the bike has a mind of its own.
> 
> I believe I am going to really like this bike...


But you're suppose to write back to us reporting on it's handling.... A ride around the block does not justify the investment.... we've given you 4 days to report back ... 

Are you missing in action and do we expect remote, short sentenced post cards?

j/k


----------



## RanoVA1916

*2010 Caad9 5*

Sweet Gray Powder(Look Closely and it Sparkels)


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

avm247 said:


> Thanks for the info...and man, I do like your build!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

RanoVA1916 said:


> Sweet Gray Powder(Look Closely and it Sparkels)


Beautiful bike - congratulations!  All stock or have you swapped some of your parts / upgraded?


----------



## slyboots

shortyt said:


> My new six carbon six build.


Very nice!
The color is unusual and looks very stylish.:thumbsup:


----------



## trauma-md

*New Super Six*

Stock 2010 Liquigas Super Six. Looks even better in person. The black part of the frame is actually cleared over carbon. Super Record 11, etc.


----------



## gibson00

Who has the 2010's in stock already?!?
Sweeet bike!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

trauma-md said:


> Stock 2010 Liquigas Super Six. Looks even better in person. The black part of the frame is actually cleared over carbon. Super Record 11, etc.


OMG that bike is incredible! Are you going to put the team handlebar tape on that matches the saddle?


----------



## trauma-md

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> OMG that bike is incredible! Are you going to put the team handlebar tape on that matches the saddle?



Not sure yet. The bike is a little loud already, it came with the fizik two tone tape, starts out green and ends in white. I've got black tape on it right now.


----------



## EverydayRide

trauma-md said:


> Not sure yet. The bike is a little loud already, it came with the fizik two tone tape, starts out green and ends in white. I've got black tape on it right now.



Great colour scheme. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHL

Trauma-MD:

You're giving me some really trauma looking at this thing. I first saw the monster at the Amgen TOC and she is such a beauty. What did you do with your other Super Six?

CHL


----------



## zamboni

Trauma MD let's hear yours feed back on 2010 vs 09 Super six comparision.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

trauma-md said:


> Not sure yet. The bike is a little loud already, it came with the fizik two tone tape, starts out green and ends in white. I've got black tape on it right now.


That's the whole point. It's the Liquigas team colors and they are LOUD! 

I think trying to tone it down a bit with solid black bar tape is a travesty


----------



## trauma-md

"Old" Super is out the door.....

Black tape a travesty? I surely can't commit that grave of a crime....

I have a set of Fulcrum Racing Light carbon clinchers that I am thinking about putting on this one, and selling the Carbones, still not sure though.


----------



## Dan Gerous

trauma-md said:


> Stock 2010 Liquigas Super Six. Looks even better in person. The black part of the frame is actually cleared over carbon. Super Record 11, etc.


Now that's a bike trauma-md! :thumbsup:

My LBS still haven't came back to me with the canadian prices but I'm probably going to go with a cheaper SuperSix 2, once I sell my old, too big road bike and an unused mountain bike...


----------



## cbuchanan

That SuperSix looks incredible trauma-md!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni

MD,

Keep the Mavic wheels OEM all the way.


----------



## shortyt

EverydayRide said:


> I started to examine the '09 line up and ran across your post. I have a friend who's looking for a bike similar to my Super Six. I couldn't believe what I read researching your frame and fork. Am I reading this correctly? An entire frame and fork, plus steering tube in carbon? For that price?
> 
> Dayum.:7:
> 
> And you added the components to knock me out of the water too and all for half the price.:cryin:
> 
> Nice going.


The frame is all carbon as well as the fork but I believe the top of the fork is actually aluminum. The bike handles very well IMO. I actually upgraded everything except frame, fork, seat and seatpost before it left the bike shop.


----------



## Zachariah

*2009 Caad 9.7*

Here is another Patriot Blue one, in 50cm. Its the very last of the alloy CAADs made in USA. 

And, because of that...I just couldn't leave it 100% stock. Currently it weighs about 17.6lbs. Once I replace that anvil of a fork, seatpost and saddle- I'll embark on bringing it down to TdF weights. 

2009 Cannondale CAAD 9.7 Optimo:
Fork: Six Ultra Carbon - (to be replaced w/ 3T Funda 45mm rake)
Bars: Bontrager Race X Lite Blade Carbon
Shifters: Shimano Ultegra 6510 9-speed - (to be replaced w/ Dura Ace 7800 10-speed)
Brake Calipers: Shimano 6600 - (soon upgraded to Dura Ace 7800)
Crankset: Shimano FC-R700 (Ultegra) 34/50 compact cranks - (to be replaced w/ Ultegra SL)
Chain: Dura Ace 7701 106 links
Cassette: Shimano Dura Ace 11/21 9-speed
Pedals: Shimano Ultegra 6620G SPD - (to be replaced w/ Speedplay Zero)
Wheelset: 2007 Mavic Ksyrium Elite - (to be replaced w/ Mavic Ksyrium SL)
Tires: Continental Grand Prix 4000s Black Chili
Stem: Cannondale C4 - (to be replaced w/ Ritchey WCS Carbon Pro)
Saddle: Selle San Marco Ponza Lux - (to be replaced w/ Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow)
Seatpost: Cannondale C2 - (to be replaced w/ Deda Black Stick)

Being a new road rider- I plan on further building up my fitness first. I feel this is a decent starter setup...no? Once I complete a few centuries and get my body mass down to single-digits...I'll reward myself with the lighter, sub 15-lb CAAD 9.


----------



## B2010

_Zachariah: Its the very last of the alloy CAADs made in USA. _

Where do you think the 2010 CAADs are being made?


----------



## EverydayRide

Zachariah said:


> Here is another Patriot Blue one, in 50cm. Its the very last of the alloy CAADs made in USA.


You'd be insane to sell this bike ever. You'll never find a replacement at this level.

:thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni

The caad 9 will be made for another year.


----------



## Caad9Rider88

*My First Cannondale Road Bike*

This is my first Cannondale road bike. I started out with a 2008 Caad9 R5 frame a few months ago and slowly bought parts from there. In my opinion, Cannondale probably make the best looking brushed aluminum frames, especially with their clean looking welds. I decided to go with a 9-speed drivetrain because I got an awesome deal on a 9-speed Dura Ace cassette and 9-speed Tiagra shifters. However, in the future I will probably upgrade to 10-speed. Let me know what you guys think.

Specs:
2008 CAAD9 frame with Slice Ultra Fork
Dura Ace 7800 53/39 Crank
Ultegra SL Rear Derailleur
Tiagra Front Derailleur
Dura Ace 7700 12-25 Cassette
Tiagra 4500 9-Speed Shifters
Shimano RS-10 Wheels
FSA Wing Pro Handlebar
Easton EA70 Seatpost
San Marco Ischia Saddle
Conti Grand Prix 4000 Tires


----------



## Zachariah

Caad9Rider88 said:


> This is my first Cannondale road bike. I started out with a 2008 Caad9 R5 frame a few months ago and slowly bought parts from there. In my opinion, Cannondale probably make the best looking brushed aluminum frames, especially with their clean looking welds. I decided to go with a 9-speed drivetrain because I got an awesome deal on a 9-speed Dura Ace cassette and 9-speed Tiagra shifters. However, in the future I will probably upgrade to 10-speed. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Specs:
> 2008 CAAD9 frame with Slice Ultra Fork
> Dura Ace 7800 53/39 Crank
> Ultegra SL Rear Derailleur
> Tiagra Front Derailleur
> Dura Ace 7700 12-25 Cassette
> Tiagra 4500 9-Speed Shifters
> Shimano RS-10 Wheels
> FSA Wing Pro Handlebar
> Easton EA70 Seatpost
> San Marco Ischia Saddle
> Conti Grand Prix 4000 Tires


NICE BUILD....Go full Dura Ace 7800 and your bike will be a 17lb keeper!


----------



## Midwest Playa

*09 Super 6 High Mod Team1*

Sup Fellas

Just got it acquired the Frame last week preveous owner owned it for 6 months frame was too big for him

I love this bike in comparison to my 06 Gerolsteiner Specialized S works Tarmac. Its definitely Stiffer and faster but the ride is soo comfortable like my Tarmac.

Heres the Review on this phenominal bike

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TUvoiukkpk

Components:
3t handle bar erogonova shallow drop 
3t stemARX
3t Seatpost Team Doric
Fizik 2 tone bar tape
Elite Bottle Cages
Specialized wireless Computer
Selle SMP Composite Strike saddle waiting for my white one
Hollowgram Sl Crank 53/39 rings 170mm arms with ceramic bearings
Mavics SL are also retrofitted with ceramic bearings from ceramic speed http://ceramicspeed.com/
Sprint Look pedals
Vittoria diamante pro Tires 700x23 
Ultegra Sl Ice Grey grouppo
Waiting for my Sram Red Components to come in I will be upgrading soon

Right now the whole bike w the pedals weigh 15.85 

First Impressions:
Very Fast and Responsive
The climbs on the hills were definitely easier in comparison to my Tarmac
Bike is stable at high speeds and very comfortable
The Hollowgram Sl Crank is 2nd to none its very stiff and no wasted energy. Now I know why these cranks are so darn expensive
This is my 2nd bike build and I have no regrets will definitely keep this one for a very long time.

Its how I roll

MidwestPlaya
Ride Em hard


----------



## hellatall

My new CAAD9-4 with Reynolds Attacks and my Panza saddle. Just came in on Tuesday. Love it to death. 

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PbIvNEuJxmwrfXUOC1PMbw?authkey=Gv1sRgCNCV4Jji2pqMFw&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_sUAVyoAvQnA/SpahVjr2BEI/AAAAAAAABBk/Mi7rvfrH99Q/s800/IMG_1409.JPG" /></a>


----------



## Midwest Playa

hellatall said:


> My new CAAD9-4 with Reynolds Attacks and my Panza saddle. Just came in on Tuesday. Love it to death.
> 
> <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PbIvNEuJxmwrfXUOC1PMbw?authkey=Gv1sRgCNCV4Jji2pqMFw&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_sUAVyoAvQnA/SpahVjr2BEI/AAAAAAAABBk/Mi7rvfrH99Q/s800/IMG_1409.JPG" /></a>




Talk about a Minimalist 

Thats Sickkkkkkkk:thumbsup: 

Congrats!!!!!!


Its How I roll

MidwestPlaya


----------



## jack.campbell

Holy crap! You need bigger wheels!

!

Well I have put in for my 9-1 today so we will see when that gets here. Got a few nice parts ready to go on to it, not super stoked to be getting dura-ace but I'm sure it will do the job fine. Going to get the SI SL crankset for it instead of the FSA unit. 

Also I will try snap a pic on Monday but my boss just took delivery of the SystemSix team with Super, he was building it up tonight while I was glueing a single and it looks so freaking hot!


----------



## Midwest Playa

jack.campbell said:


> Holy crap! You need bigger wheels!
> 
> !
> 
> Well I have put in for my 9-1 today so we will see when that gets here. Got a few nice parts ready to go on to it, not super stoked to be getting dura-ace but I'm sure it will do the job fine. Going to get the SI SL crankset for it instead of the FSA unit.
> 
> Also I will try snap a pic on Monday but my boss just took delivery of the SystemSix team with Super, he was building it up tonight while I was glueing a single and it looks so freaking hot!


Dang Jack

Now that you mentioned it must be the illussion of all the matte black stuff the wheels do look tineee ha? He should haved jump on some Reynolds Assault. Mines are on the way

MidwestPlaya


----------



## hellatall

Midwest Playa said:


> Dang Jack
> 
> Now that you mentioned it must be the illussion of all the matte black stuff the wheels do look tineee ha? He should haved jump on some Reynolds Assault. Mines are on the way
> 
> MidwestPlaya


It's true... wheels on a 63cm frame, no matter how big they are, are always going to look tiny. It's one of the many curses of being a 6'7" cyclist and trying to build a cool looking bike... you 54's don't know how easy you've got it!! you should see how hard it is to find a helmet that doesn't make me look like a 4 year old on his first BMX!


----------



## Midwest Playa

hellatall said:


> It's true... wheels on a 63cm frame, no matter how big they are, are always going to look tiny. It's one of the many curses of being a 6'7" cyclist and trying to build a cool looking bike... you 54's don't know how easy you've got it!! you should see how hard it is to find a helmet that doesn't make me look like a 4 year old on his first BMX!



HAHAHHAHAHAHHA

You are Phuneee Correction 52cm's lol. Well the bottom line is its an awesome looking bike no matter how you put it. I just got mine back yesterday I took it to the shop because of some popping and creeeking noise on the BB30 and I felt better after the mechanic said it just needed regreasing and retorqued to specs. so for $35.00 fee I will take that. These Hollowgrams BB30 are not cheap to replace even though mine is still under warranty.

Its how I roll

MidwestPlaya

Ride Em hard


----------



## lesper4

That silver Cdale is the same frame I have, just beautiful

The Stock 2010 Liquigas Super Six is an awesome looking bike!


----------



## C130

Here's my new bike, 2010 SuperSix 1.


----------



## zamboni

C130 said:


> Here's my new bike, 2010 SuperSix 1.



Nice color selection.


----------



## fireplug

Just traded in my Synapse for a left over 2008 Six13-5
Shimano brakes, 105 shifters and front with Ultegra rear
Mavic Aksium Wheel
Sram Elita 50/34 with 27-12 cassette
Thanks to the guys at Cycle City Kansas City for everything!!!


----------



## zamboni

Let us know how the comparision between the Synapse vs Six13.


----------



## Midwest Playa

fireplug said:


> Just traded in my Synapse for a left over 2008 Six13-5
> Shimano brakes, 105 shifters and front with Ultegra rear
> Mavic Aksium Wheel
> Sram Elita 50/34 with 27-12 cassette
> Thanks to the guys at Cycle City Kansas City for everything!!!



Sup Fire Plug

Do you ride the henhouse group by any chance? if you are I will be there at 7am tomorrow.

I am also palning on riding the Bike for the brain and MS150 Next Month in Lee Summit

Its how I roll

MidwestPlaya


----------



## fireplug

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Fire Plug
> 
> Do you ride the henhouse group by any chance? if you are I will be there at 7am tomorrow.
> 
> I am also palning on riding the Bike for the brain and MS150 Next Month in Lee Summit
> 
> Its how I roll
> 
> MidwestPlaya


Nope I am on the Liberty side so I ride with the Liberty Cycle City shop


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Zambonie

Heres that Plastic Bike rack I was trying to tell you, my local bike shop had one and I picked it up today $19.99 Its great for before and after workout Its portable and you can keep it in trunk and use it instead of leaning the bike on your car after taking it off the roof rack. Yes I know the Seat does not match right now I am waiting for a white one. The Selle SMP Composit Strike. Its fits my rear like a glove.

Its How I Roll

MidwestPlaya
Ride Em hard

PS: I took the Super 6 for a 50 miles fast ride today and it was Awesome no complains just as Comfortable ride like my Tarmac but Stiffer on the cranks. Man was I putting a load on the Hallowgram SL BB30 Cranks today and it was begging me for some more it took everything my guns can give it and never let up.lol In fairness to my Tarmac S Works, it is an 06 Gerolstiener and even though I am using an FSA Kforce Ceramic Bearings Cranks its no contest, the Hallowgrams SL BB30 wins. Sorry Specialized but Cannondale gotcha.lol


----------



## Frasoir

Un très beau vélo!!!!


----------



## B2010

*2010 Cannondale CAAD9-4*

View attachment 176541


B


----------



## learlove

B2010 what size is that?


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup LearLove

Its a 52Cm 

Its How I roll

MidwestPlaya
Ride Em hard


----------



## dzzic

Here's my CAAD8 now with 38/52 (it came with 34/50)
White fortezza tricomp
Campy Veloce


----------



## B2010

learlove said:


> B2010 what size is that?


it's a 54cm frame


----------



## carl702

*my new super six*

my new super six with the new sram s40, 17 lbs bike to heavy. sram wheel 1,7010grams


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Carl

I would think you would be in the mid 16 lbs, how big is the Frame??? Mine is just below the 16 lbs mark and thats because I got rid of the 105 cassette and slapped a Durace. I am running ultegra Ice sl nothing special. and my wheels are Mavics SL.

Go on a Peanut butter sandwich diet for 1 week loose about 5 lbs, and that will make up for it.lols

Awesome Bike!!!

MidwestPlaya
Its How I roll


----------



## KC5

Sold my 2003 R3000 last week and Picked up this 2008 Synapse SL from a guy who bought the frame and built it up himself - he had a couple of bikes and this one only had 118 miles on the cycle computer.


----------



## Midwest Playa

My New Shoes for my Super Six came in Friday afternoon did 45 miles today and 1 word Fast Fast And Super Fast. Ok I cant Count.lol

Its How I roll

MidwestPlaya


----------



## shortyt

*six carbon six*

Heres a few more pics of my six.


----------



## bjkfly

YO MidwestPlayaaaa....

Sup HOMIE DOG Double G?....

You are one badass gansta.....fo' sure...Iikin' how you roll my man...Once a gansta, always a gansta....sheeit!

And I'm all down dat' your bike took "everthing your guns could give it and it never let up." Next time pour the coals to her and she'll be askin' why you always grindin' crazy like that! lol....


The REAL MidwestPLAYA.

Droppin', pimpin' and slayin' — that's how I roll.


----------



## ping771

bjkfly said:


> YO MidwestPlayaaaa....
> 
> Sup HOMIE DOG Double G?....
> 
> You are one badass gansta.....fo' sure...Iikin' how you roll my man...Once a gansta, always a gansta....sheeit!
> 
> And I'm all down dat' your bike took "everthing your guns could give it and it never let up." Next time pour the coals to her and she'll be askin' why you always grindin' crazy like that! lol....
> 
> 
> The REAL MidwestPLAYA.
> 
> Droppin', pimpin' and slayin' — that's how I roll.


You are as real as Coolio,


----------



## djh01

bjkfly said:


> YO MidwestPlayaaaa....
> 
> Sup HOMIE DOG Double G?....
> 
> You are one badass gansta.....fo' sure...Iikin' how you roll my man...Once a gansta, always a gansta....sheeit!
> 
> And I'm all down dat' your bike took "everthing your guns could give it and it never let up." Next time pour the coals to her and she'll be askin' why you always grindin' crazy like that! lol....
> 
> 
> The REAL MidwestPLAYA.
> 
> Droppin', pimpin' and slayin' — that's how I roll.


AWWW dang man ya check out dese new wheels I got. Let me put them on both bikes for photos. Hey i was tlakin to my kid yesterday he watned to know 'yo which bike i s better'. I will start a thread on it and use it as an excuse to show pictures of my bikes. I SWEAR I AM GETTING A NEW SADDLE EVEN THOUGH THIS ONE IS PURPLE. lol

i dont know what a signture is so i type this erytime 

ride em hard
how i rolll

PS ping771 dont hayte MAN lol


----------



## bjkfly

ping771 said:


> You are as real as Coolio,



I try real hard!  

Can't help but laugh at some of these posts on here....definitely cracks me up!


----------



## 2cans

*cadd 9 -4*

cadd 9 -4


----------



## Zachariah

Here is my upgraded 2009 CAAD 9.7, posing in front of all the white garage I can afford:

-Full Ultegra
-Ksyrium Elite
-Selle Italia SLR
-Bontrager Blade Carbon Compact 
-High side of 17 pounds
-Total cost outlay = $1400


----------



## trauma-md

Out of the box, 11.6lbs Pedals/cages, 12.3lbs.


----------



## wankski

dood, i jus' jizzed in my pants. AWESOME


----------



## s2ktaxi

very nice! is that a 50cm or 52 cm?

do the brakes stay centered and are they eay to recenter?

I wonder why they did not use the Mk V rings - I'd expect them to be lighter.


----------



## zamboni

MD,

What happened to the team with Super Record 11 ?


----------



## Dan Gerous

trauma-md said:


> Out of the box, 11.6lbs Pedals/cages, 12.3lbs.


Noooooooo way! Wow! I need a second job.... and a third one too. Beyond nice! :yesnod:
I'd peel the decals off the rims if it was mine, I don't like DT graphics...

It's how I wish I roll


----------



## trauma-md

Hi guys. Thanks for the compliments.

Taxi...It is a size 52cm...I think Cannondale has or will cease the MK chainring production, so most everything will come with FSA rings. This one came with the DA79 53/39 rings and they also threw in the compact spider (and tool) with FSA compact 50/34 rings. So I've got extra parts now. The ZG brakes are easily centered by using a 14mm wrench on the front spring bolt...hope that helps!

Zamboni...Parted out the Liquigas SS...I do have some pretty FSA C11 rings available (hint,hint)

and yes, Dan, the DT Swiss graphics suck...I vehemently agree....if I keep the wheels, I am definitely gonna take the RCR decals off....


----------



## Zilla

trauma-md said:


> Out of the box, 11.6lbs Pedals/cages, 12.3lbs.


over/under 10k?


----------



## CHL

Cycling is such a crazy sport. It's managed to turn a respectable trauma doctor into a bike porn monger!

CHL

P.S. Don't tell us how it rides. The jealousy factor has already hit maximum.


----------



## moab63

*Hey thats like asking a lady*



Zilla said:


> over/under 10k?


her age.:hand:


----------



## Zilla

moab63 said:


> her age.:hand:


Apologies, I'm still new to cycling etiquette


----------



## trauma-md

Bike porn monger?

I'm not sure I've felt this flattered before...I need a tissue


----------



## gibson00

trauma-md said:


> Out of the box, 11.6lbs Pedals/cages, 12.3lbs.


Killer bike.
Is the chain a touch too short? I know it's in a 'cross-gear', but still might want to add a link?


----------



## trauma-md

gibson00 said:


> Killer bike.
> Is the chain a touch too short? I know it's in a 'cross-gear', but still might want to add a link?


Nah. 45 degrees is good.


----------



## ph0enix

Here's mine.


----------



## djh01

ph0enix said:


> Here's mine.


Can't we get a drive side shot? The paintjob on that frame is phenomenal though.


----------



## ph0enix

djh01 said:


> Can't we get a drive side shot? The paintjob on that frame is phenomenal though.


There are a bunch more photos of it in my gallery:
http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=346944

I love the paint job. The flat white is sick looking!


----------



## clanier9

unfortunately i never did take a photo of just the bike so you guys will have to settle on a picture of it on the car rack after a very cold and wet race in the mountains. The first picture is from early march this year and the second picture is from this past Wednesday (9/30).


----------



## asad137

That looks like a nasty wreck! Hope you and the other rider(s) are ok!

Asad


----------



## ph0enix

clanier9 said:


> unfortunately i never did take a photo of just the bike so you guys will have to settle on a picture of it on the car rack after a very cold and wet race in the mountains. The first picture is from early march this year and the second picture is from this past Wednesday (9/30).


I saw your post about the issues with the insurance payout. It sucks but it sounds like you might have a case. Glad to hear/read that you weren't seriously hurt.


----------



## 7he ]-[0rr0r

Wow spectacular debris field! thank you for sharing your painful pics.


----------



## mason71

here is mine, 2005 caad8 frame originally blue, dura-ace, fsa... it works well for me


----------



## that guy again




----------



## Rib

RIP System Six , it was a fabulous bike


----------



## callamf

Why RIP? Did you sell it, or crash it? By the way, awesome bike. That's probably my favorite Cannondale road frame ever. I've been trying to find one in that blue/black color in my size for a while now. Thinking about replacing my carbon synapse frame.


----------



## Rib

Warranty issue , crack in the frame , so it has been replaced by a SIX 2010 
I know , I must have been a Super Six …….


----------



## mimc66

*Black/White CAAD9 BB30's*

Both my wife and I ride/race and when it was time to replace our bikes, CAAD9 BB30 was at the top of our list. After ordering the frames back on 6/23, finally finished the build on 10/23. Components-SRAM Red derailuers/chain/cassette; Hollowgram compact cranks; oval concepts stems, bars(classic) and seatpost. Black/red 56 with Specialized Phenom saddle; Negative G brakes, Reyolds Assault wheelset; dura ace pedals - 16.2 pounds. My wife's White 50 with Am Classic 350 sapim spokes, Ti Zero G's brakes 15.1 pounds. Unbelievable how light my wife's bike came it. She is a good sprinter that was impressed with the acceleration of the am classics in combination with the hollowgrams. You can feel the pull of the aero Reynolds at speed and they defintely cut the road chatter. If considering a CAAD9 you cannot go wrong. We could go with lighter forks but happy with where we ended up. Thanks for all the input on Roadbikereview.


----------



## ClaytonT

My 2010 CAA9-5

Hanging from my ceiling.








Outside before I took off the wheel reflectors.


----------



## acckids

Nice CAAD 9-5. I like the blue. Did yours come with the Cateye computer for no extra cost.


----------



## ClaytonT

acckids said:


> Nice CAAD 9-5. I like the blue. Did yours come with the Cateye computer for no extra cost.


Nope. 

I bought it separately, but my lbs did install it for free. I may have received a small discount on the computer, though I can't say for certain.


----------



## coupon

This is my 2010 CAAD9-5. Absolutely love it.


----------



## electech

mimc66 said:


> Both my wife and I ride/race and when it was time to replace our bikes, CAAD9 BB30 was at the top of our list. After ordering the frames back on 6/23, finally finished the build on 10/23. Components-SRAM Red derailuers/chain/cassette; Hollowgram compact cranks; oval concepts stems, bars(classic) and seatpost. Black/red 56 with Specialized Phenom saddle; Negative G brakes, Reyolds Assault wheelset; dura ace pedals - 16.2 pounds. My wife's White 50 with Am Classic 350 sapim spokes, Ti Zero G's brakes 15.1 pounds. Unbelievable how light my wife's bike came it. She is a good sprinter that was impressed with the acceleration of the am classics in combination with the hollowgrams. You can feel the pull of the aero Reynolds at speed and they defintely cut the road chatter. If considering a CAAD9 you cannot go wrong. We could go with lighter forks but happy with where we ended up. Thanks for all the input on Roadbikereview.


Nice description, now where's the pics?


----------



## Guest

My Cx bike










7800 shifters, and rear der, mavic kyr elite wheels, red bb30 cranks, ult front der and cassette, tekro brakes,stans tires. 18.1lbs


----------



## Dan Gerous

Superfly, I notice you have parts on your nice cross bike that come from your nice SuperSix? How about posting updated pictures of the Super?


----------



## Guest

Dan Gerous said:


> Superfly, I notice you have parts on your nice cross bike that come from your nice SuperSix? How about posting updated pictures of the Super?



Yea I took the wheels and cranks off the super 6, but im putting the cranks back on the super after this weekends cross race, I was planning on a srm with si cranks for the super, but my house is having some septic tank issues and thats goin to set me back over a grand, so no srm for me have to stick to my powertap for now. so I have some bb30 force cranks coming for the cx bike. Only 15g weight diff from the red so they say and a lot cheaper. ill get some pic of it up soon.


----------



## zsir

red and ready to go........ 16.7 lbs :thumbsup:


----------



## w0ahitsm3

2010 CAAD9 4 w/ Specialized Toupe


----------



## mimc66

*Black and White '09 pics*

Here are the pics of our '09 builds. The black is finished down to the sizing. After cross season, will move over my cross wheels (Chris King red cross hubs build with open pro ceramic (black spokes w/red nipples) and some ceramic pads for winter riding. My wife's bike is still pending the final stem(oval concepts) and will flip the stem and move the saddle forward afterwards. Both bikes came out great (worth the 2.5month wait for the hollowgrams). The wife's 50cm was sub-15 pounds before pedals even with the Ultra fork.


----------



## jmg1848

mimc66 said:


> The wife's 50cm was sub-15 pounds before pedals even with the Ultra fork.


What chainrings on your wife's caad? Looks like a massive jump from small to big chain ring


----------



## mimc66

Both bikes have compact 50/34 rings up front. I was also worried about the compact jump and was thinking about a 50/36 set-up but have had no problems at all on the jump from 50 to 34 jump. 11-23 on the black bike and 11/26 on my wifes. Enough spread except for really steep hill climbs 15%++.


----------



## Weinbergfahrer

Those bikes sure look great!  

Where from did you get your cranksets (2.5 months wait... ?)

Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## zsir

mimc66, what seats are you using?


----------



## mimc66

We ordered the frames on Jun 23rd, '09. Our LBS did not have any hollowgrams in stock and had to order. I was told due to the '10 bike coming out, they were on back order. It was a really really really long wait!!! Glad we held out as they are super stiff and very light!! Both saddles are specialized. I rode the toupe for a few years but had to replace them twice as the wing portion kept failing. Switched to the Phenom mountain bike saddle and would highly recommend. Not too much of a weight penalty and more comfortable than the toupe in my opinion. Wifes saddle is the Ruby gel with ti rails. Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## LD001

My new Super Six 2010:


----------



## Dan Gerous

LD001 said:


> My new Super Six 2010:


I didn't think much of that colorway at first but I got to say, it looks very nice, especially with the badass black wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Everest17

Wow, nice bike LD001


----------



## electech

Beautiful bikes mimi66 and LD001, thanks for the pics.


----------



## ralph1

LD001, size and weight? Nice looking ride.....

cheers

Ralph


----------



## LD001

ralph1 said:


> LD001, size and weight? Nice looking ride.....
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ralph


Thanks. Size 60 and 7.2 kg.


----------



## thechriswebb

LD001 said:


> My new Super Six 2010:



That is a very good looking bike. I didn't think that I liked the Super Six aesthetically, but that paint scheme is beautiful. I wish they made a CAAD9 with exactly that paint job so that I could afford it. There are a couple that are fairly similar, though.


----------



## lechat67

those cages compliment that frame


----------



## zamboni

My collection.


----------



## are

lechat67 said:


> those cages compliment that frame


Yeah, those cages look great - LD001, what are they?


----------



## ralph1

Zamboni,

You must be about 4'9" looking at your frame size??!! VTIC 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## zamboni

ralph1 said:


> Zamboni,
> 
> You must be about 4'9" looking at your frame size??!! VTIC
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ralph


I got the 48cm frame for free from the shop I can't complain but other two frames are in 50cm.


----------



## LD001

are said:


> Yeah, those cages look great - LD001, what are they?


Cannondale


----------



## jmg1848

ZAMBONI - you need to put the SISL crank on the supersix! it is far superior, IMO, to the campy crank and should be on your F1 car not your gt2 car


----------



## zamboni

jmg1848 said:


> ZAMBONI - you need to put the SISL crank on the supersix! it is far superior, IMO, to the campy crank and should be on your F1 car not your gt2 car


The new Super Record 11 crank ( full ceramic bearing ) is really nice & smooth beside I have to replace with FSA chaingrings in order to make it works with Campy 11.


----------



## Tissot

ralph1 said:


> Zamboni,
> 
> You must be about 4'9" looking at your frame size??!! VTIC
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ralph


Wrong ! He is 4'9" + 2cm


----------



## mike5065

*My shiny black 2002 CAAD5 (58")*

Ultegra 6500 crank, bb, brifters, rd, fd
Ultegra r600 pedals
FSA Wing Pro Compact bars
Shimano rs80 wheels, Hutchinson Fusion 2 Road Tubeless (love them)

Edit: updated picture. Also, decided to keep the CAAD5. after much deliberation.


----------



## zamboni

I would and keep the caad 5 for spare.


----------



## Lil Dale

<b><i>A question for you Cannondale fans: </i></b>
If you had an opportunity for a good (great?) price on a 2009 SuperSix HM1 (56") said:


> If everyone thought like you most bike companies would be out of business!
> 7 years is a long time-bikes have advanced quite a bit since then.
> That being said the Caad5 is a good bike to have around.


----------



## badwheels

*The Twins*

2009 SuperSix HiMod
Reynolds Assault

2008 SystemSix 3
Reynolds DV3KC


----------



## zamboni

Great collection share your thoughts on the two comparision.


----------



## jmg1848

*2005 (?) CAAD7 r5000 BB30*

they don't make em like this anymore, not to mention 53cm frame/fork options


----------



## jmg1848

anyone ride a 58cm?


http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/bik/1460330481.html



hahaha


----------



## badwheels

zamboni said:


> Great collection share your thoughts on the two comparision.


The SuperSix has a more aggressive feel to it. I have seen post from people saying it is too stiff to ride things like centuries, but I rode 2 centuries in 2 weeks on it and I felt great on it. It snaps to attention when you decide to light it up. It corners really well and it keeps the road from buzzing you to death. I plan on taking it to Europe next year to do some Alpine riding. It is set up with compact gearing. The BB30 does make a difference when you have to apply a lot of pressure. 

The SystemSix feels plush although it is not considered a "plush" frame. It has the same angles of geometry as the SuperSix, but it just feels a little more comfortable. It doesn't seem to get to top speed as fast as the SuperSix, but it does fly. There is no twitch in the handling at all. I expected the Al rear to buzz me on rides, but it doesn't. I would buy this model again in a heartbeat. I have this one set up with standard gearing.

I don't race, but if I did I would have no problem using either machine in competition.


----------



## Lil Dale

Badwheels, there's something about a tall headtube and lots of spacers with a severely upturned stem. And it looks like you've practically no saddle to bar drop at all, not that there's anything wrong with that. Perhaps a 63 would've worked better?


----------



## badwheels

Lil Dale said:


> Badwheels, there's something about a tall headtube and lots of spacers with a severely upturned stem. And it looks like you've practically no saddle to bar drop at all, not that there's anything wrong with that. Perhaps a 63 would've worked better?


Nope a 63 was way out of spec for me. I am 6'2". The stem, spacers, and head tube are stock sizes and installation on both of those 58cm bikes. Nothing was changed. I have had a pro fitting and the bike is dead on. That aggressive "drop" you are talking about is great depending on your flexibility and the type of riding you do. For me, I have never been more comfortable on a bike(s).


----------



## bmxhacksaw

Cannondale has an awesome upgrade program so I was able to get an '09 Carbon SIX F&F for $500. My LBS let me keep my old CAAD5 so I sold it on ebay for $280 so I made out like a bandit.

Here's the new one:










I have since installed S-Works Carbon BB30 cranks and a Deda stem that is a little more svelte than that big clunky Cannondale. With pedals and W/B cages it weights 16.78 pounds. Now if I could only ride it since there is snow on the ground.


----------



## lesper4

wow that frame is sexy!


----------



## lesper4

w0ahitsm3 said:


> 2010 CAAD9 4 w/ Specialized Toupe


I jsut saw that bike at my LBS, looks great. I went to C'dales site and it is not up there, unless i am unable to find it?


----------



## nathan535

Here is my '08 Super Six that I built up last summer. I love this bike, maybe more than I should.


----------



## asad137

lesper4 said:


> I jsut saw that bike at my LBS, looks great. I went to C'dales site and it is not up there, unless i am unable to find it?


http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/model-0RA94D_0RA94C.html

Asad


----------



## lesper4

i am a little confused i thought the bike was a gloss purple, that is what i thouught i saw.


----------



## asad137

lesper4 said:


> i am a little confused i thought the bike was a gloss purple, that is what i thouught i saw.


The one w0ahitsm3 posted a pic of is BBQ (matte black). It might look purplish on some monitors or in certain light.

Gloss purple isn't one of the available colors for the CAAD9-4, so...

Asad


----------



## jack.campbell

Now I can see the pics thread again:

'10 Caad9-1, 56cm. 4500km ridden since I got in a few months back. Maybe 3? Good bike eh!


----------



## Rib

Nice bike you have man


----------



## twiggy

badwheels said:


> 2009 SuperSix HiMod
> Reynolds Assault
> 
> 2008 SystemSix 3
> Reynolds DV3KC



Badwheels, its funny that you should happen to post your bike with that spec. I have the EXACT same Supersix with the stock components, and I've been considering swapping my Arione for a SMP Glider or Stratos saddle. My problem is that my current silver saddle matches my silver tape, so I had been struggling to decide whether to go for the white or the black smp and matching tape. After seeing yours I think I've made my choice!....Looks great!

Also a weird coincidence is that I've been dreaming of a set of Reynolds assaults....now I know how they'd look on my bike! 

Thanks!

How do you like your SMP?


----------



## badwheels

As you have noticed, I have the SMP on both of my bikes. It made the difference between toughing out a long ride and really feeling like I can let it rip. I had the Fi'zik Arionne that came with the SystemSix and numbness showed up with a vengence. I thought I would adjust, but it was just not happening. This seat makes it easy to spend time on the trainer where you don't shift around as much to relieve the pressure. 

Yeah, the Assaults do give it the "bling" factor.


----------



## badwheels

twiggy said:


> Badwheels, its funny that you should happen to post your bike with that spec. I have the EXACT same Supersix with the stock components, and I've been considering swapping my Arione for a SMP Glider or Stratos saddle. My problem is that my current silver saddle matches my silver tape, so I had been struggling to decide whether to go for the white or the black smp and matching tape. After seeing yours I think I've made my choice!....Looks great!
> 
> Also a weird coincidence is that I've been dreaming of a set of Reynolds assaults....now I know how they'd look on my bike!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> How do you like your SMP?


As you have noticed, I have the SMP on both of my bikes. It made the difference between toughing out a long ride and really feeling like I can let it rip. I did 2 centuries in 2 weeks,and it was good to have this saddle under me. I had the Fi'zik Arionne that came with the SystemSix and numbness showed up with a vengence. I thought I would adjust, but it was just not happening. This seat makes it easy to spend time on the trainer where you don't shift around as much to relieve the pressure. 

Yeah, the Assaults do give it the "bling" factor.


----------



## shimagnolo

sharing my '09 caad9..


----------



## zamboni

Nice color with the matching wheel set.


----------



## learlove

I got this NOS 2003 CAAD5 off ebay last week. I never had a CAAD5 but was told these were some of the stiffest around. I had a 3.0 back in my racing days that was super stiff so it will be nice to compare this to what I remember from my 3.0. I built it with Ultegra, Velocity Deep Vee wheels, Ritchey Comp (seatpost/stem) Pro Bar and Conti force/attach tires. Strictly a crit/sprint bike. Going to wrap the bars with yellow tape and paint the bottle cages red.


----------



## learlove

one more, the size is a 52cm.


----------



## cryoplasm

Race bike but Compact crank?


----------



## moab63

*My S6 09 team colors*

Is really my son's but since I paid for it I call it mine 

Still a work in progress, and no comment about the tires I bought the wheels with them installed by the proud PO so we'll get some rides out of them and get something nice and correctly installed ones. 

Some new brakes(calipers) and shifters and it should be light and cool ride.


----------



## thechriswebb

cryoplasm said:


> Race bike but Compact crank?



What's wrong with racing with a compact crank?


----------



## Dan Gerous

thechriswebb said:


> What's wrong with racing with a compact crank?


Nothing, depends where and what kind of race you do. But since learlove said it was a crit/sprint race bike, it's a bit weird indeed.


----------



## PlatyPius

Crack-N-Fail 3.0 Series


----------



## thechriswebb

Dan Gerous said:


> Nothing, depends where and what kind of race you do. But since learlove said it was a crit/sprint race bike, it's a bit weird indeed.



I am certainly familiar with the argument. I have just heard a lot of discussion on this lately and I know that some people are starting to use compacts in crits. I know there are plenty of guys in crits racing with a standard crank with a 12-23 or 12-25 in the back, and it has been pretty well established that 50-11 is a bigger gear than 52-12. So, a guy riding a 50-11 is going to have an advantage over a lot of the people they are racing. The notable exception is, of course, those racing with a 52-11. That 52-11 is really only an advantage for some people, however. The difference b/w 52-11 and 50-11 is about 2 miles per hour at 90 rpm's, give or take. Honestly, not very many people can push a 52-11 long enough and consistently enough for it to really make a difference in a criterium, anyway. If you can, then you know who you are and wouldn't be a factor in this conversation anyway. A lot of guys who can't push that gear very well would probably be better off in a slightly lower gear, trying to use a higher cadence anyway. Different strokes for different folks. The difference in gearing with a compact certainly does not put someone at such a disadvantage that they would not be able to keep up. 

I know that for many people it just doesn't "look" right. I know that is a factor, so I will not argue it. If you feel that way, then that is fine. 

Hmmm. If Mark Cavendish says that sometimes he doesn't need to use his top gear in grand tour bunch sprints, then most of us probably don't either. I recall in the 09 tour that Cavendish won a bunch sprint that most people were expecting to go to Thor. When they asked Cavendish what the difference was between them, he said that it was that Thor was in his biggest gear and he (Cav) was not. Now, when the worlds greatest sprinter is attributing some of his successes to choosing to sprint in a smaller gear, then maybe we should take the hint. 

I'm not saying that it is all the time, but for some people in some races, a compact crank with a 11-21 cassette might be a very appropriate choice. 

All of this is just my reasoning based on arguments that I have heard and the gear inches that I have calculated. I do not own a compact crank myself.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Well I ride on Compacts so... I don't do crits though. I prefer Compact because I climb a lot and I will only race on hilly and mountainous courses.

But for flat circuit and especially sprints, bigger makes sense IMO. By the way, the standard Standard is 53/39, not 52... and I know some people who use 54 big rings with 11 small cogs... But, not everyone needs that big a gear.


----------



## thechriswebb

I certainly understand the argument, and for many people it is true. 54-11 is huge, but 50-11 is still bigger than 54-12.


----------



## Dan Gerous

The way I see it, in crits and sprints, you have much more chances to need taller gears than the low range a Compact offers... I guess in both cases, most will stay on the big ring all the time...


----------



## jack.campbell

I think compact would be most useful in crits, closer ratio's for punching it out of corners and the speed on the straights can never get too high for too long. Road racing however certainly needs mansized chainrings, when its strung out at +60-70km.h it is nice to have a few gear options and not be sitting there spinning your ring off, unable to close gaps or move up because you're already at max rpm.


----------



## thechriswebb

Well, without getting too far removed with this subject (considering that this is supposed to be a bike pics thread) I just didn't think that someone racing with a compact crank was strange enough to call out like that. I'm not really trying to argue that compacts are _better_ ; I don't even own one. I was just saying that for some people in some situations (even in crits) that a compact can make sense. Someone was posting pictures of their race bike for this forum and someone felt the need to call out their gear, either to question the credibility of the racer or his equipment. My true intention was to put in a word of defense for learlove's bike, because I see no reason why it would make a substandard crit bike. I don't really want to spend a lot of time debating "compact vs. standard" on this thread; there are a thousand others containing that subject that I could resurrect to do that. I just don't like it when someone posts a picture of their bike and then someone else pops right up to tell them what's wrong with it. 

I'm open to the possibility that I interpreted that incorrectly as well. If so, I am sorry.


----------



## PlatyPius

thechriswebb said:


> Well, without getting too far removed with this subject (considering that this is supposed to be a bike pics thread) I just didn't think that someone racing with a compact crank was strange enough to call out like that. I'm not really trying to argue that compacts are _better_ ; I don't even own one. I was just saying that for some people in some situations (even in crits) that a compact can make sense. Someone was posting pictures of their race bike for this forum and someone felt the need to call out their gear, either to question the credibility of the racer or his equipment. My true intention was to put in a word of defense for learlove's bike, because I see no reason why it would make a substandard crit bike. I don't really want to spend a lot of time debating "compact vs. standard" on this thread; there are a thousand others containing that subject that I could resurrect to do that. I just don't like it when someone posts a picture of their bike and then someone else pops right up to tell them what's wrong with it.
> 
> I'm open to the possibility that I interpreted that incorrectly as well. If so, I am sorry.


Or, to put it in condensed form:

Who gives a flying f##k - or SHOULD give a flying f##k - what someone else is using on their bike?


----------



## learlove

53/39 or compact, 6 or a half dozen of another (or however it is said) to me. There is a compact on it because that is what I had on my shelf of parts.


----------



## thechriswebb

PlatyPius said:


> Or, to put it in condensed form:
> 
> Who gives a flying f##k - or SHOULD give a flying f##k - what someone else is using on their bike?



Well said


----------



## learlove

cryoplasm said:


> Race bike but Compact crank?
> 
> Originally Posted by Dan Gerous
> Nothing, depends where and what kind of race you do. But since learlove said it was a crit/sprint race bike, it's a bit weird indeed.


FWIW as a junior (age 15) in 1990 I won a cat 4 race with junior gearing (48X15) in a sprint. None of the cat4 men were gear restricted. 

That year they (USCF) did away with the junior gear restriction. I still have my junior "restricted" 6 speed freewheel (Regina America 15,16,17,18,19,21). It's hanging in my parent's basement next to my signed poster of Sean "King" Kelly.


----------



## toshi




----------



## clnr

Wow! That ride looks mean!


----------



## clnr

My recently finished CX9. Built from spare parts and an frameset from eBay,









My Caad9 before I swapped the gear shifters and derailleurs for SRAM Force:


----------



## Dan Gerous

Wow toshi, very classy looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## twiggy

badwheels said:


> As you have noticed, I have the SMP on both of my bikes. It made the difference between toughing out a long ride and really feeling like I can let it rip. I did 2 centuries in 2 weeks,and it was good to have this saddle under me. I had the Fi'zik Arionne that came with the SystemSix and numbness showed up with a vengence. I thought I would adjust, but it was just not happening. This seat makes it easy to spend time on the trainer where you don't shift around as much to relieve the pressure.
> 
> Yeah, the Assaults do give it the "bling" factor.



One last Q if you don't mind... do you have any problem keeping the white... white? 
Currently I have a silver saddle and matching bar tape...If I get a white saddle and try to match it with white tape I doubt it will stay clean for long... If I get a black saddle and tape it might be too boring!


----------



## badwheels

twiggy said:


> One last Q if you don't mind... do you have any problem keeping the white... white?
> Currently I have a silver saddle and matching bar tape...If I get a white saddle and try to match it with white tape I doubt it will stay clean for long... If I get a black saddle and tape it might be too boring!


The saddle is not completely white anymore. My cycling shorts leave black fibers on it which is a pain to get off. You really don't notice it unless you are close to the bike. The white tape, believe it or not, is not that hard to keep clean. I try not to touch it when I have worked on the drive train. Other than that I just use a soapy rag with Dawn dish washing detergent on it to clean the tape. Don't put the Dawn on the bike itself because it cuts oil and it might weird out your finish.


----------



## Dan Gerous

If you want a white saddle that stays white, check the Selle Italia saddles that are glossy white. I have a SLR XC Gel Flow with that finish on my mountain bike and it stays very clean, dust, grease, mud wipes right off the super slick surface...


----------



## dominicisi

This is my new Cannondale Advanced Aluminum Design 9










2010 CAAD9 Frame
SRAM Red everything except Force crank (didn't have a BB30 Red crank in stock)
Zipp 404 clinchers
Thomson seatpost and stem
Fizik Arione
KMC gold chain (I couldn't help myself)

And this is my friend's slightly less new, but recently overhauled and upgraded Caad9


----------



## Dan Gerous

Don't tell your friend but I prefer your's! 

Both very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## renotree

*my pride and joy!*

great pics guy's, here's my 10 supersix 3, love it a bit too much as well!


----------



## Weinbergfahrer

@renotree

Great looking bike!

Could you please do me a favor and take a detail shot of the bottom bracket?

I'd like to see, what the clearance is between the downtube and the derailleur cables (as I read of one guy over here in Germany who has a problem with the cables touching the frame).

Thanks for your efforts and many happy miles!

Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## Dan Gerous

renotree said:


> great pics guy's, here's my 10 supersix 3, love it a bit too much as well!


Nice!
I just picked up mine, a SuperSix 2, I'll try to take pictures soon, before the parts swap... I can't wait for the snow to melt outside!


----------



## ShadowWraith25

renotree said:


> great pics guy's, here's my 10 supersix 3, love it a bit too much as well!


Great looking bike! What kind of bottle cages are those? They fit the paint scheme well.


----------



## Dan Gerous

It's cold, it's dark, it's waiting for spring... and some upgrades of course.


----------



## Weinbergfahrer

Nice color scheme, DG! :thumbsup: 

What frame size is that, and what upgrades have you planned?

Many happy miles,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## trauma-md

Dan Gerous said:


> It's cold, it's dark, it's waiting for spring... and some upgrades of course.


Dan....It's about time! Looks absolutely beautiful...Love the color scheme.


----------



## nathanbal

my new super six team frame landed yesterday, hoping to pick it up this week and get it up and running... still debating a sram / campy / shimano...


----------



## Dan Gerous

Thanks! It's a 54 and I took the picture before even positioning the bar and saddle. I since have lowered the stem, switched the saddle and seatpost, I have other wheels and maybe a different crankset (stock is a 172.5, I usually have 175).


----------



## squareslinky

I really like the look of that bike. The yellow is very sharp.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Thanks. And that's a crappy picture, it's much nicer in the flesh! I'll take better pictures when I can once I changed the few parts.


----------



## zamboni

Dan,

Use the flash on next pictures.


----------



## shortyt

*installed new fork*

View attachment 192239


----------



## cryoplasm

That Easton does not match too well. Best to leave the bike alone with stock components. If not, get a SuperSix.


----------



## shortyt

What was I thinking black on silver. Doesnt match? Wow !


----------



## squareslinky

shortyt said:


> What was I thinking black on silver. Doesnt match? Wow !


Looks good to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## pc997

*My SIX with new frame*

My SIX 09 with new frame after warranty replacement


----------



## jlandry

That is SICK.


----------



## stwok

Dan Gerous said:


> It's cold, it's dark, it's waiting for spring... and some upgrades of course.


Do you still have your cross bike? 
Are all of your frames black and yellow!


----------



## Dan Gerous

stwok said:


> Do you still have your cross bike?
> Are all of your frames black and yellow!


Yeah I still have the cross bike but those two are my only yellow bikes.  I'll have to take a picture of the whole lot one day.


----------



## Truckasaurus

*Six Carbon 5*

My new Six held in winter basement captivity...


----------



## Rib

Nice bike , go and ride it ASAP


----------



## Zachariah

Dan Gerous said:


> Yeah I still have the cross bike but those two are my only yellow bikes.  I'll have to take a picture of the whole lot one day.


Dan, those Schwalbe Ultremo R.1s have got to be the FASTEST tires I have ever ridden on!


----------



## Dan Gerous

Zachariah said:


> Dan, those Schwalbe Ultremo R.1s have got to be the FASTEST tires I have ever ridden on!


Good to know! I put some slower, heavier, longer wearing tires on the Ksyrium which will be the training/spring wheels and put the R.1s on my other wheels... Sorry, no pictures of the updated bike yet, I let a friend borrow my camera for a trip. Proper pictures will come but as a teaser, the bike is now a hair under 15lbs with pedals, uncut steerer...


----------



## AvantDale

Update on my Six13










16.1 according to my LBS scale.

Waiting on the Zero Gravity brakes and Ti skewers...that should drop it down to 15.5-15.6lbs.


----------



## wegi

*Mine...*

Hi all,

I'm new here... and that's my bike. 

Weight: 6kg (~13.2lbs)

Specials are UD-Carbon Seatpost and Front Derailleur clamps and some LIQ green stripes for the 3T Arx LTD stem. The wheels are DV46 UL Tubulars; I removed the third "Reynolds" sticker from the rims because I wanted not to distract too much from the frame, which is already 'loud enough' in my opinion. The rest is standard stuff... DA7900, Zipp SL Handlebar, Tune DC14, Extralite Expander and Tune Cap, Look Keo Blade TI Pedals, Brand-X Seatpost.

Hope, you like it...











P.S.: If the picture is too large I can swap it for a smaller version.
P.P.S.: If anyone would like to trade off my 15mm conical headset spacer for one with 30mm, I'd really appreciate...


----------



## the_brett

hottest. looking. cannondale. ever.


----------



## Lil Dale

Wegi, how much does the 15mm spacer weigh?


----------



## coupon

wegi,

Your photo look REALLY nice.


----------



## wegi

@Lil Dale: I have no idea, but it's Carbon and it's hollow. It should not be that heavy therefore. Looks like Toshi sells me his 30mm Spacer. I will put both on scale once the higher spacer arrives and let you know about the weights here.

Thanks @ the_brett and coupon!


----------



## wegi

*Synapse*

Maybe you like the predecessor of the SuperSix too...

It was a very reliable and loyal companion for the last 5 years.










Thanks
Markus


----------



## knucklesandwich

2010 CAAD9-5
with the following changes made:
Rival shifters, brakes, and R/D
FSA bar/stem/seatpost
Antares saddle
Ultegra/Open Pro with Vittoria Open Pave 24c
Look Quartz pedals

Only a handful of rides and couple hundred miles so far because the weather has been pushing me towards my fendered bike, but I'm extremely happy with this as my first road bike after years of riding only cross bikes. Lighter and tighter (geo) and extremely comfortable even after hour 4+ hours in the saddle.


----------



## clnr

wegi: Nice bike! Have you painted the 3T stem yourself or is it possible to buy it in a custom color?


----------



## wegi

@clnr: I simply took my bike to a - _sorry I don't know the English description for this_ - shop which creates prints and stickers in my town. They looked up a matching color and plotted the stripes on adhesive foil. Payed just a few bucks for 20 strips or so...


----------



## asad137

knucklesandwich said:


> 2010 CAAD9-5
> with the following changes made:
> Rival shifters, brakes, and R/D


Any reason you didn't just get a CAAD9-4?

Asad


----------



## knucklesandwich

asad137 said:


> Any reason you didn't just get a CAAD9-4?
> 
> Asad


Bought it from a shop that was going out of business for 40% off MSRP. All they had in my size was the 9-5 and 9-6, so I went with the one with the better fork. 

After migrating parts from a cross bike, selling the cx frame, the take-off wheels, Shimano 105, etc. it came to essentially a net of zero dollars outlay.


----------



## LD001

My Super Six non Himod with Record 10-speed, SI-SL, hyperons and Deda.


----------



## 564racer

2008 Six13


----------



## NorthshoreLund

Just took her for a lap around the block. 2010 CAAD 9 with EC90 and Red. Custom hoops with DT Swiss spokes/rims riding on Ultegra for training. Used an older Dura Ace FD to save some money for the Zero G brakes. Can't wait to get her on the road tomorrow and ride to the office. If you have a set of s80s laying around or an Edge 2.0 fork, please send them my way.


----------



## mdutcher

*My extreme makeover bike edition to my old CAAD 5*

I think that it turned out pretty cool...


----------



## CHL

Hi Wegi:

I always thought that the original paint scheme of the Synapse was far and away the best one, bar none. It was eye catching (in a very good way) and looked darn fast.

IMHO

CHL


----------



## wegi

CHL said:


> Hi Wegi:
> 
> I always thought that the original paint scheme of the Synapse was far and away the best one, bar none. It was eye catching (in a very good way) and looked darn fast.
> 
> IMHO
> 
> CHL


100% ACK. Also the geometry of the older model was much closer to the 'racing models'. Regarding Geo my Supersix is almost identical, just the head tube is 5mm shorter in comparison. 

The Synapse saw many passes in Swizerland, Austria and Italy as well as a few races and never caused any problem. Unfortunaltely the white parts got a bit into yellow/eggshell-color and the blue color tone got lighter over the years. 

It's still a great bike in my opinion.


----------



## FeedTheJoe

CAAD9 w/ shop paint job.
Full Rival + Force BB30
Ksyrium Elite
Cannondale Cockpit
Ritchey Seatpost + Selle SMP Evolution

The pedals came from my old 2001 CAAD4. They have been replaced by Time iClic FibreFlex pedals. I had spec'ed the iClics originally but the front half of one of the pedals had to shear off when I clipped in for the 2nd or 3rd time, when I was less then .5 mi away from the shop. Lame.  I had my old pedals on there while I waited for the replacement. 

It rides like greased lightning.


----------



## Cleaner

*09 Caad 9*

09 CAAD 9

SRAM Red shifters/brakes
SRAM Force derailluers/cassette/chain
3T ARX/Ergonova
Thomson Masterpiece post
DT Swiss 1450 Wheels w/Vittoria Rubino tires
Cannondale Hollowgram Si crankset (Thanks Starnut for help with sourcing parts)
Look Keo2 Max pedals


----------



## ninjaslim

*Finally i get a decent picture of my ride - Super Six*

I've been meaning to post a picture of this one for a while. I am totally engaged by the ride and will not be trading it in anything anytime soon


----------



## Truckasaurus

I took mine out on the the road for the first time yesterday... After riding the trainer in the basement it feels like a rocket so I'm very impressed with it. I was wearing clipless shimano mtb shoes and they overlap the front wheel a lot! I ordered some new shimano road shoes and 105 pedals so I hope that'll help but I wanted to ask if it's normal for such an overlap? size 43 shoe on a 52 cm frame?


----------



## ninjaslim

*Training Bike*

I found this one too


----------



## milkbaby

Truckasaurus said:


> I took mine out on the the road for the first time yesterday... After riding the trainer in the basement it feels like a rocket so I'm very impressed with it. I was wearing clipless shimano mtb shoes and they overlap the front wheel a lot! I ordered some new shimano road shoes and 105 pedals so I hope that'll help but I wanted to ask if it's normal for such an overlap? size 43 shoe on a 52 cm frame?


Nice bike even with the current in vogue black/red/white paint scheme!

I have a 52cm CAAD9 which is probably the same geo as your Six and there is some toe overlap. If you look at the CAAD9 pictured below your post, it looks about a 52 cm too, and from the position of the cranks, it shows there would be some overlap too.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Toe overlap is not really an issue on a road bike (almost all bikes under sizes 54/56 can have it). It's hell on a mountain bike where you regularly do sharp slow turns, can be annoying on a cross bike because of the sharp hairpins but on a road bike, you'll never notice except when doing a slow u-turn in a parking lot or something, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## ninjaslim

My CAAD9 (grey one above) is a 54 and I've had a CAAD7, Six13 & the System 6 above, all 54 with toe overlap. No problems training or racing


----------



## STARNUT

I got a new one










Starnut


----------



## aengbretson

SuperSix superleggera? What's the word on that? And what bars are those?

NICE. VERY NICE. DO WANT.

And to the others on toe overlap - shouldn't be an issue on road bikes because you corner with your feet at the 6 and 12 o'clock positions, not at 3 and 9. Additionally, other posters are correct that most road riding and racing does not include turns so sharp that your wheel comes in contact with your feet even if you have to pedal during or out of a corner.


----------



## STARNUT

Nothing special on the frame. The name of my shop is Superleggera Cycling & Multisport so it's a shop sticker.

The bar and stem are both Deda Zero100.










Starnut


----------



## zamboni

Starnut,

Give us some feed back between 09 Super vs. 2010 model.

Thanks


----------



## STARNUT

My other one was an 08. Basically the same as the old one except a new bar and stem. Went from a -6/110 to a -8/120 and switch bar shapes to the Deda. I'm not sold on the bar shape yet. I've ridden round for so long these thing feel weird, real weird. I do like the fatter top though. I'd hate to switch ot the Presa round white, those things are stupid expensive so I'm going to try and make these work.

So... here's the deal. I'm generally pretty hard to impress and pretty skeptical about most stuff. In fact this is what I look like when talking to most industry types, reps, marketing guys, and sales managers.










I've been burned by products not living up to the hype and sales managers constantly over promising and under delivering on the business side of the equation.

Anyway... I'm good friends with my Cannondale rep and he's heming and hawing about how much better the 2010 supers are than the 08s and 09s  . I've known him for a while he's always at an 11 and I usually have to turn him down to a 6 or so. So I get this new frame. It was 935-45 or something. Light enough. I loved my white Super and before that I had an Opal that I liked and there was not a huge difference between the Opal and the 08 Super. So... I build the new frame and go on the Wednesday night hammer fest in the hills and all I can say is  . I was shocked at the difference. I'm normally not all that excited about frames, I like tires and bibs. That's stuff that actually makes a difference on the bike. But this thing is the shiz... Comfort is tires and I roll on 320 TPI vittorias so take it for what it's worth. Comfort of frames is a weird concept and I think it's been _hugely_ overhyped and by in large, it doesn't make a difference. Tires and bibs = comfort, not frame material. I always find it humerious when guys tout their frame as "comfortable" buy they ride those damn gatorskins or those stupid armadillos. Anyway, they feel the same but the BB/drivetrain stiffness is up. 


Starnut


----------



## Dan Gerous

OK, I finished the tweaks yesterday night, tomorrow's warm and sunny weather and a mountainous 110km ride with a fast group should make for a great test... As is, with pedals and cages, it's just under 15lbs.


----------



## zamboni

Have fun Dan.


----------



## trauma-md

Dan Gerous said:


> OK, I finished the tweaks yesterday night, tomorrow's warm and sunny weather and a mountainous 110km ride with a fast group should make for a great test... As is, with pedals and cages, it's just under 15lbs.


Sweet Dan. Looks awesome.


----------



## breakesfail

*SuperSix 2*

7.40kg / 16.3lb with lights

52 cm frame


----------



## wegi

Dan Gerous said:


> OK, I finished the tweaks yesterday night, tomorrow's warm and sunny weather and a mountainous 110km ride with a fast group should make for a great test... As is, with pedals and cages, it's just under 15lbs.


Very nice setup. I'd probably change the red skewers for black ones though... 
Have fun...


----------



## wegi

STARNUT said:


> I got a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starnut


Wow... Looks very fast. 

Which set of wheel is that? Don't you have problems with strong wind in this setup?


----------



## hielovelo

Dan Gerous said:


> OK, I finished the tweaks yesterday night, tomorrow's warm and sunny weather and a mountainous 110km ride with a fast group should make for a great test... As is, with pedals and cages, it's just under 15lbs.


Looks great ! Can't wait to hear how it rides.


----------



## rochrunner

*Synapse Carbon 5*

My new Synapse Carbon 5, less than a week old. So far I've just added the bottle cages and swapped out the wheels for a set of Mavic Aksiums that I wasn't using. The darker color is a very deep blue -- almost like it was painted with a black basecoat overlayed with a transparent blue. The white bar tape looks nice, but I can already see that it won't stay pristine for very long!


----------



## ph0enix

rochrunner said:


> My new Synapse Carbon 5, less than a week old. So far I've just added the bottle cages and swapped out the wheels for a set of Mavic Aksiums that I wasn't using. The darker color is a very deep blue -- almost like it was painted with a black basecoat overlayed with a transparent blue. The white bar tape looks nice, but I can already see that it won't stay pristine for very long!


Very nice. I know what you mean about the white tape. Mine lasted all of two weeks. That's when I switched to black (Fi'zi:k microtex - love that stuff).


----------



## Dan Gerous

wegi said:


> Very nice setup. I'd probably change the red skewers for black ones though...
> Have fun...


Yeah I'd like black skewers better too but, I already had these. Plus, they do match with the backside of the Red cassette! 

As for the ride, love it! Instant-on power, efficient, light, stable and confidance inspiring on fast descents, it's like a guided missile. It's comfy and can be ridden on all day (although, like Starnut, I think confort is more due to the geometry, fit, saddle choice and proper tires and tire pressure). It's great uphill, downhill, on sprints and pretty much everything else. I had spent some time on a 09 before so I already knew but the bike's geometry is just perfect for me, in or out of the saddle, it's like the bike dissappears and it just becomes you against the road/gravity, the bike is there but it just helps you do your thing as good as you can...

I'll do a proper review on my blog, I just want to ride it a bit more before I do, I only have 160km so far but, it's been an impressive 160km. On a 12km long climb I ride every now and then, it felt like they flattenend the mountain...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STARNUT

They are Edge 1.68s on M5 hubs. I live in one of the windest places in the country and never have problems with wind.

Starnut


----------



## the_brett

wow, sram is taking over...


----------



## knucklesandwich

knucklesandwich said:


> 2010 CAAD9-5
> with the following changes made:
> Rival shifters, brakes, and R/D
> FSA bar/stem/seatpost
> Antares saddle
> Ultegra/Open Pro with Vittoria Open Pave 24c
> Look Quartz pedals
> 
> Only a handful of rides and couple hundred miles so far because the weather has been pushing me towards my fendered bike, but I'm extremely happy with this as my first road bike after years of riding only cross bikes. Lighter and tighter (geo) and extremely comfortable even after hour 4+ hours in the saddle.


Update- new wheels, and finally got the bar angle and hoods where I wanted them.


----------



## fernandok

This is my Synapse Carbon 09, Size 58 with Sram Red Gorupset BB30, Saddle Fizik Antares, Stem and Bar Ritchey, Wheel Mavic Cosmic SL and Tyres Continental GP 4000.


----------



## s2ktaxi

STARNUT said:


> My other one was an 08. Basically the same as the old one except a new bar and stem. Went from a -6/110 to a -8/120 and switch bar shapes to the Deda. I'm not sold on the bar shape yet. I've ridden round for so long these thing feel weird, real weird. I do like the fatter top though. I'd hate to switch ot the Presa round white, those things are stupid expensive so I'm going to try and make these work.
> 
> So... here's the deal. I'm generally pretty hard to impress and pretty skeptical about most stuff. In fact this is what I look like when talking to most industry types, reps, marketing guys, and sales managers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been burned by products not living up to the hype and sales managers constantly over promising and under delivering on the business side of the equation.
> 
> Anyway... I'm good friends with my Cannondale rep and he's heming and hawing about how much better the 2010 supers are than the 08s and 09s  . I've known him for a while he's always at an 11 and I usually have to turn him down to a 6 or so. So I get this new frame. It was 935-45 or something. Light enough. I loved my white Super and before that I had an Opal that I liked and there was not a huge difference between the Opal and the 08 Super. So... I build the new frame and go on the Wednesday night hammer fest in the hills and all I can say is  . I was shocked at the difference. I'm normally not all that excited about frames, I like tires and bibs. That's stuff that actually makes a difference on the bike. But this thing is the shiz... Comfort is tires and I roll on 320 TPI vittorias so take it for what it's worth. Comfort of frames is a weird concept and I think it's been _hugely_ overhyped and by in large, it doesn't make a difference. Tires and bibs = comfort, not frame material. I always find it humerious when guys tout their frame as "comfortable" buy they ride those damn gatorskins or those stupid armadillos. Anyway, they feel the same but the BB/drivetrain stiffness is up.
> 
> 
> Starnut


Starnut, How much lighter is this frame than your 08 Super Six? Is this color combo available for the HM frame?


----------



## Ranilus

knucklesandwich said:


> Update- new wheels, and finally got the bar angle and hoods where I wanted them.


Darn you! Just as I was about to put an order down for the Nu Team Blue version of the 9-5, you come up with this sexy picture of the charcoal grey. 

Back to flipping coins. ;p


----------



## zsir

knucklesandwich said:


> Update- new wheels, and finally got the bar angle and hoods where I wanted them.



How is the two color bar tape done? I see that on the hi-mod 1 too. I like that .:thumbsup: Is it 2 seperate pieces for each side? I'd try that on my bike if I could learn how it's done. thanks


----------



## nayr497

Well, lots of new Cannondales, but here is a photo of mine. It's a 1998 and my first true road bike. Still like to ride it, but it's a bit big for me in the TT - I thought being able to stand over a bike meant it fit back when I got it Oh, silly me.

Still fun to ride, though it has been resigned to my bad weather road bike after a few years of my daily rider.

I've since put some traditional rounded bars on it, but all else is the same:


----------



## shotojs78

my caad 9 bb30.... GTH quebec Team and my six 13


----------



## Dan Gerous

shotojs78 said:


> my caad 9 bb30.... GTH quebec Team and my six 13


Beaux bikes! :thumbsup:

By the way, did you do the Sherboucle last year? I was riding in a group and I remember there was someone with a bike like your's (blue/red/white CAAD9)... I was riding with my black/yellow CAAD9 cyclocross bike.


----------



## shotojs78

Dan Gerous said:


> Beaux bikes! :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way, did you do the Sherboucle last year? I was riding in a group and I remember there was someone with a bike like your's (blue/red/white CAAD9)... I was riding with my black/yellow CAAD9 cyclocross bike.



sherboucle.. yes I did


----------



## AvantDale

Love the colors on both bikes!:thumbsup:


----------



## knucklesandwich

zsir said:


> How is the two color bar tape done? I see that on the hi-mod 1 too. I like that .:thumbsup: Is it 2 seperate pieces for each side? I'd try that on my bike if I could learn how it's done. thanks


It’s Fizik tape- all one piece, but changes color partway through.
Mine came with my Antares saddle (FdJ team edition).


----------



## zsir

knucklesandwich said:


> It’s Fizik tape- all one piece, but changes color partway through.
> Mine came with my Antares saddle (FdJ team edition).


thanks...I guess you have to buy a seat to get it.... all I can find is fizik dual tape but that looks more like a stripe than half and half.


----------



## AvantDale

Just curious...what year Six13 frame is this? I've never seen this paint scheme before.


----------



## zamboni

That was 2005 model.


----------



## shotojs78

no not 2005, 2005 had 3 carbon tubes....


----------



## krankenstein

Shotosjs78,

Nice pair you have there. Since you own both and presumably have put considerable hours on each, how about a ride and handling comparison? If you can only keep one which would you keep and why?


----------



## shotojs78

I will keep the caad9, stiffer, the front is stiffer, the head tube is little bit bigger and safer for competition..


----------



## 564racer

AvantDale said:


> Just curious...what year Six13 frame is this? I've never seen this paint scheme before.


I believe thats a 2006 six13. Sweet looking bike!


----------



## zamboni

Here is my old six13 version.


----------



## setonz

New tyres and bar tape for the training rig...so time for a pic


----------



## 564racer

Some new updates to the six13


----------



## bordercolliesam

Hi guys, i'm from the UK and i'm waiting for one of these CAAD9 Ultegras to be delivered to the supplier i'm purchasing from, however they are not expecting delivery until the end of May! 

The only picture i had seen (before stumbling accross this thread) was the one on the website of the company i'm purchasing from, however they certainly look a lot more beautiful in your photos!

However, i have a question, the one i'm wanting is known in the UK as the Cannondale CAAD9 (here is the photo from the companies website im purchasing from:-http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cannondale/caad-9-ultegra-compact-2010-road-bike-ec020235) , but you guys refer to them as CAAD9 4, 5, 6, etc., are they all the same bikes apart from the group sets? As i notice you guys have SRAM on your bikes whereas we have Shimano Tiagra, 105, or Ultegra...

Keep the photos flowing as i'm getting well excited!


----------



## modernist

bordercolliesam said:


> ... refer to them as CAAD9 4, 5, 6, etc., are they all the same bikes apart from the group sets?


Yes, you are correct. 2010 CAAD9 frames are all the same. The 1, 4, 5, 6 etc refers to the groupset, wheels, etc. I believe all the above models have the same fork except the 6. 

You can see the different models available in the U.S. at http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/Bikes/Road/Elite-Road/CAAD9/


----------



## avm247

Congrats on the CAAD9. 

Here in the US, Cannondale began using numbers after to model to denote the level of components:

1- Shimano Dura Ace
2- SRAM Force/Red
3- Shimano Ultegra
4- SRAM Rival
5- Shimano 105
6- Shimano Tiagra

I believe on your side of the pond, they still use the name of the groupo...Dura Ace, Di2, Red, Rival...etc. after the bike model.


----------



## Ranilus

I think Cannondale in UK uses a different naming system. the 6, 5, 4, 1, refers to the components equipped, which is Tiagra, 105, Rival, and Dura-Ace, respectively (or most part of the groupset anyway)

The frames are largely identical, all featuring BB30. Note that the 9-6 with Tiagra, has the Ultra fork instead of Premium found on the rest of the offerings. Ultra is half alum half carbon, while the Premium is full carbon. 

So if the bike you are getting has 1)BB30 2) "Premium" written on the fork, you are getting the same frame.


----------



## bordercolliesam

Thanks guys for the replies, yeah over here in the UK they are just termed CAAD 9 and then the groupset after it, however i've NEVER seen any SRAM CAAD9's over here, only Tiagra, 105, and Ultegra.

What are the frames like? As i've heard that a lot of Cannondale frames have failed in the past? I'm 17.2 stone and therefore require a strong frame and a long life expectancy, i'm ideally looking for a frame that can provide me with at least 5 years life....

I really liked the Synapse and 6, however i've heard that the average life expectancy for a carbon frame is around 3 years, this is the only road bike i will own and will therefore be used every day for around 20 miles and 60 mile clubrides at weekends...

I really like the look of the Cannondales, however they are not very common over here, and therefore its nice to find a forum (albeit in another country) that can provide me with the much required advice and experience 

I understand from my phoning around trying to trace a Cannondale dealer, that the main reason the UK don't deal with Cannondale is the lack of customer service, apparently they take far too long to sort out problems, as we have to deal via an office in Holland!:blush2: 

But i'm prepared to take the gamble for having such a unique and uncommon bike.


----------



## tidi

nayr497 said:


> Well, lots of new Cannondales, but here is a photo of mine. It's a 1998 and my first true road bike. Still like to ride it, but it's a bit big for me in the TT - I thought being able to stand over a bike meant it fit back when I got it Oh, silly me.
> 
> Still fun to ride, though it has been resigned to my bad weather road bike after a few years of my daily rider.
> 
> I've since put some traditional rounded bars on it, but all else is the same:


can i ask the size of the frame and also the head tube length? cool bike


----------



## fazzman

Yet another 2010 CAAD9-4 BBQ. Speedplay zero cromo pedals, black bar tape, and had to ditch that stock saddle for my old Regal Ti. Picked it up yesterday, so only a short 25 mile ride today. So far so good, precise shifts, and puts the power down well. Old bike is a 87 Schwinn LeTour with 105 9 speed.


----------



## GT554

My new to me 09 Super Six Hi Mod. Picked it up on ebay & had it built/sized this week.14.3 pounds with my heavy 105 pedals. Took a quick photo of it before the first ride today. This bike is amazing!!! I'm in love


----------



## skaruda_23

GT554 said:


> My new to me 09 Super Six Hi Mod. Picked it up on ebay & had it built/sized this week.14.3 pounds with my heavy 105 pedals. Took a quick photo of it before the first ride today. This bike is amazing!!! I'm in love


GT554, your bike is freaking awesome. Oh my goodness!!!


----------



## GT554

Thanks 23,
I have some good rides on it now and it just seems to get better & better. I'm sooooo happy I bought this bike. Getting new pedals this week:cornut:


----------



## WWU

*I guess I never got around to posting my CAAD8...*

Wider compact bars are on order and It's about time to recable after a rough winter in the PNW.

Better pics to follow when I can get ahold of a better camera.


----------



## nathanbal

Here is my new beast... 2010 Super Six. 
- 56cm frame
- SRAM Red chainset, brifters, cassette
- SRAM Force brakes, front and rear derailleurs
- FSA K-Force seatpost, stem and handlebar
- Prologo Scratch Pro saddle
- Zipp 303 Tubular with a Powertap Pro+

6.9kg (15.2 pounds) of fun.


----------



## shotojs78

wow.. liquigas bike... I love it


----------



## Tricio

'09 Six Carbon 1 - 63cm

Changes to stock config:
- Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow Ti316
- ControlTech Scored 99 100mm stem
- Dura Ace 7800 brake calipers
- Easton EA90 SLX wheelset
- Continental GP4000S tires


----------



## Dan Gerous

nathanbal said:


> Here is my new beast... 2010 Super Six.
> - 56cm frame
> - SRAM Red chainset, brifters, cassette
> - SRAM Force brakes, front and rear derailleurs
> - FSA K-Force seatpost, stem and handlebar
> - Prologo Scratch Pro saddle
> - Zipp 303 Tubular with a Powertap Pro+
> 
> 6.9kg (15.2 pounds) of fun.


Wow, very nice Nathan! :thumbsup:


----------



## GT554

shotojs78 said:


> wow.. liquigas bike... I love it


x2! Such a badazz looking bike...lots of luck with it.


----------



## jdeane4




----------



## sixgears

*09 SuperSix HiMod*

09 SuperSix HiMod Frame with Six Carbon 1 parts ... for the most part.


----------



## twiggy

GT554 said:


> My new to me 09 Super Six Hi Mod. Picked it up on ebay & had it built/sized this week.14.3 pounds with my heavy 105 pedals. Took a quick photo of it before the first ride today. This bike is amazing!!! I'm in love


Awesome bike man... I have the same frame but in black.... I'm curious as to how you got it down so light though? I have the same wheels, and a similar parts spec and mine was at least 16?


----------



## GT554

twiggy said:


> Awesome bike man... I have the same frame but in black.... I'm curious as to how you got it down so light though? I have the same wheels, and a similar parts spec and mine was at least 16?


SERIOUS scale failure!!!!!!!! We weighed it twice because I didn't believe it & both times it read 14.3. I just put on Speedplay Ti Zeros thinking it would be down near 14.0 & now it was reading 15.5 . I put it on a different scale all together & that one read 15.5 too. So the bike is NOT 14.3, it's 15.5. Either way I could care less, I just absolutely love the Super Six Hi-Mod:thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Gerous

GT554 said:


> SERIOUS scale failure!!!!!!!! We weighed it twice because I didn't believe it & both times it read 14.3. I just put on Speedplay Ti Zeros thinking it would be down near 14.0 & now it was reading 15.5 . I put it on a different scale all together & that one read 15.5 too. So the bike is NOT 14.3, it's 15.5. Either way I could care less, I just absolutely love the Super Six Hi-Mod:thumbsup:


I was wondering how you could hit that low weight with those components.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Not mine but, 'Frank' Chicchi's Tour of California SuperSix is worth posting here I think.


----------



## twiggy

Holy crap.... thats awesome... I love these art-bikes


----------



## GT554

Sixgears, the bike looks great but the bar tape is killing me It looks pink. If it was my whip I'd do black or maybe white tape...just sayin'


sixgears said:


> 09 SuperSix HiMod Frame with Six Carbon 1 parts ... for the most part.


----------



## sixgears

GT554 said:


> Sixgears, the bike looks great but the bar tape is killing me It looks pink. If it was my whip I'd do black or maybe white tape...just sayin'


Oh I agree. That's why when I switched out the handlebars last week I switched back to the Easton tapes which is definitely more "red" than those pinkish Cinellis. LOL 

I'll post up some new pics soon.


----------



## GT554

sixgears said:


> Oh I agree. That's why when I switched out the handlebars last week I switched back to the Easton tapes which is definitely more "red" than those pinkish Cinellis. LOL
> 
> I'll post up some new pics soon.


:thumbsup:


----------



## skcihs

*My first road bike, 2009 CAAD9-6*

Picked it up pre-owned, maybe ridden 10 miles at the very most. I'm really enjoying the road riding in New Hampshire. I also have a Rize 3 mountain bike and love to hit the trails.


----------



## Devastator

Originally 08 System, warrantied for 09 Super, warrantied for 10 Supersix HM Matte Black Sexiness


----------



## hmai18




----------



## skaruda_23

skcihs said:


> Picked it up pre-owned, maybe ridden 10 miles at the very most. I'm really enjoying the road riding in New Hampshire. I also have a Rize 3 mountain bike and love to hit the trails.


Love the white and red paint scheme, came very close to buying that model. Sweet tire choice too! I own ultremos too and they are awesome!


----------



## Zachariah

skcihs said:


> Picked it up pre-owned, maybe ridden 10 miles at the very most. I'm really enjoying the road riding in New Hampshire. I also have a Rize 3 mountain bike and love to hit the trails.


Love those Ultremos - they are even faster/smoother than Vredestein Tricomps, Vittoria EVO CX and Gommitalia Targa Ks!


----------



## aengbretson

hmai18 said:


>


Very nice... What kind of bars are those? They look like they fit really well with the Sram hoods


----------



## hmai18

PRO PLT Compacts.


----------



## skaruda_23

*My Synapse*

Check it out!

View attachment 203320


View attachment 203322


View attachment 203323


View attachment 203319


View attachment 203321


----------



## GT554

Nice...looks like you have some good climbs right out of your driveway:ihih:


----------



## Duncan1104

Sweet ride man! But honestly why the mountain pedals on such a nice road bike? :wink5:  

By the way nice car.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Duncan1104 said:


> By the way nice car.


Yeah, that Saturn is sweet!


----------



## skaruda_23

Dan Gerous said:


> Yeah, that Saturn is sweet!


Don't judge, the VW is mine!


----------



## Duncan1104

Dan Gerous said:


> Yeah, that Saturn is sweet!


Hey easy Dan, the Saturn is mine. I was talking about the Rabbit. Besides I've already been hazing him about the pedals for a while.


----------



## Caad9Rider88

Hey skaruda, that's a pretty dope crankset you've got there. I'm kinda jealous. That Fizik Aliante saddle is pretty awesome too and it matches your Synapse perfectly. Go full Sram Red and your bike will be a 17lb keeper!


----------



## skaruda_23

Caad9Rider88 said:


> Hey skaruda, that's a pretty dope crankset you've got there. I'm kinda jealous. That Fizik Aliante saddle is pretty awesome too and it matches your Synapse perfectly. Go full Sram Red and your bike will be a 17lb keeper!


Hahaha thanks. I ended up getting that crank I mentioned to you. Blackbox ceramic BB included. If you wanna foot the bill for the Red build, that'd be great! Gotta get that Ultegra SL build going on first though, right?


----------



## dahas325is

Hi Everyone - I'm new to road biking (also in this forum). I've been reading up and learning many things from our fellow members. I hope to contribute soon and hopefully help in any way I can. 

I used to spend many hours of my weekend mountain biking when I was still in college, but has since stop a couple of years after school (been busy at work). My brother got me back into cycling again and would like to share a couple of pics of my bike and also the upgrades that I have done in the past 6 months (it used to have Shimano 105 groupset): 

Stem:	3T Arx Team 90mm 
Handlebar:	3T Ergonova Team 
Seatpost: 3T Palladio Team 
Saddle: Fizik Aliante Gamma Twin Flex (Black/Red)
Shifters: Shimano Ultegra 6703
Front D:	Shimano Ultegra 6703
Rear D: Shimano Ultegra 6700
Brakes: Shimano Dura Ace 7800
Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 11 - 28, 10spd
Chain: Shimano Dura Ace 7801
Cranks: Shimano Ultegra 6703
Wheelset: Mavic Kysirium SL Premium
Tires: Continental Grand Prix 4000 Red (23)
Bottle H: Elite 

Thank you and now the pics:


----------



## skaruda_23

Nice ride dahas. I'm a fellow synapse rider, nice saddle choice too :thumbsup: How big is that frame? Must be a pretty light bike!


----------



## dahas325is

skaruda_23 said:


> Nice ride dahas. I'm a fellow synapse rider, nice saddle choice too :thumbsup: How big is that frame? Must be a pretty light bike!


I appreciate it and thank you Skaruda_23 (you have a nice ride too my Synapse Comrade!)  

It's 50mm and haven't really had the chance weigh it yet (I'll try to do it this weekend and post an updated pics of the bike). :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Gerous

Duncan1104 said:


> Hey easy Dan, the Saturn is mine. I was talking about the Rabbit. Besides I've already been hazing him about the pedals for a while.


I was kidding about the Saturn, I wouldn't even post my car right now, it's probably not worth as much as a pair of Ksyriums! 

Nice Synapses skaruda and dahas! :thumbsup:


----------



## -dustin

jdeane4 said:


>


have to know....did your shop stock those bottles or were they ordered for you? i just recently saw those available, and was told that they've been around awhile. can't believe i don't have any yet.


----------



## nce

*2010 Caad9*

2010 CAAD 9
54 cm Frame
Tune hubs, Sapim CX ray spokes, nimble Spider Rims
Conti GP 4000's Tires
Sram Red Brake levers\Shifters and Rear D
Sram Force Front D
FSA Carbon Stem & Bars
Easton Carbon Seatpost
FIzik Antares Carbon Braided Rail Saddle
Zero G Ti Brakes
HollowGram SL Crankset with FSA compact rings
Look Keo Carbon Ti pedals


----------



## jdeane4

-dustin said:


> have to know....did your shop stock those bottles or were they ordered for you? i just recently saw those available, and was told that they've been around awhile. can't believe i don't have any yet.


The shop I work at ordered them from Cannondale.


----------



## yules

1st road bike. 98 caad3. Tiagra kit/ compact crank.


----------



## aengbretson

Just picked up my new 2007 SystemSix 3 yesterday. Already ridden ~100k on it and I'm really happy with my purchase.


----------



## skaruda_23

aengbretson said:


> Just picked up my new 2007 SystemSix 3 yesterday. Already ridden ~100k on it and I'm really happy with my purchase.


Sweet! I like the combination of raw aluminum + carbon. Is that full ultegra 6600?


----------



## aengbretson

skaruda_23 said:


> Sweet! I like the combination of raw aluminum + carbon. Is that full ultegra 6600?


Thanks, the pain scheme (or more accurately the lack thereof) really sealed the deal. It is all ultegra 6600 except for a DA7800 rear derailleur.


----------



## hmai18

Ditched the Rib Cages for Dave-Os, swapped out the SRAM rings for Stronglight CT2s.


----------



## lesper4

DAMN everyones bike looks so clean (brand new) how do you all clean your bike around the BB?

I am doing some work on mine and will have to post up the new pictures (before and after).


----------



## nathanbal

Dan Gerous said:


> OK, I finished the tweaks yesterday night, tomorrow's warm and sunny weather and a mountainous 110km ride with a fast group should make for a great test... As is, with pedals and cages, it's just under 15lbs.


dan, what chainrings are you running? the crankset is a cannondale branded sram force right?


----------



## aengbretson

lesper4 said:


> DAMN everyones bike looks so clean (brand new) how do you all clean your bike around the BB?
> 
> I am doing some work on mine and will have to post up the new pictures (before and after).


That's because my bike IS new. Or at least was when that picture was taken a few days ago. I had only been on one ride on good roads so still very clean. Today is another story. Forgot to check the weather and it is POURING right now. I'm going to wait it out but I'll still get 'er nice and dirty. We'll find out just how easy it is to clean.

On my older bike, time and some clean rags were what kept everything clean in the nooks and crannies.

Furthermore, I would guess that most people get excited about their new rides and post pics as soon as they get home (because that is certainly what I did!).


----------



## AvantDale

CAAD8 looks badass.

Where did you pick up the CT2's?


----------



## Dan Gerous

nathanbal said:


> dan, what chainrings are you running? the crankset is a cannondale branded sram force right?


The crankset is a Cannondale branded SRAM Red BB30, I put Cannondale MKV rings.


----------



## hmai18

lesper4 said:


> DAMN everyones bike looks so clean (brand new) how do you all clean your bike around the BB?


Small spray bottle of water and a rag.




AvantDale said:


> CAAD8 looks badass. Where did you pick up the CT2's?


Thanks. I bought the rings from xxcycle.com


----------



## shotojs78

*super six is there*

hi, my new cannondale.. super six 2010 liquigas....


----------



## spinnekop

Yet another Super. LOVE the ride!!


----------



## Devastator

spinnekop said:


> Yet another Super. LOVE the ride!!


Never seen an Arione with red in it. I honestly wasnt a fan of the red scheme but your bike makes it look badass. Sweet ride.


----------



## AvantDale




----------



## bending guide

My 2010 Caad 9

Ultegra gruppo
DA pedals
Pro stem and bars
Ultegra 6600 wheelset
conti gp 4 season 23c
components from a previous ride.
16 lbs using bathroom scale.
silent & agile


----------



## BikeNerd2453

Couple of Systems, one in each flavor:

















And a white CAAD9:


----------



## acckids

bending guide said:


> My 2010 Caad 9
> 
> Ultegra gruppo
> DA pedals
> Pro stem and bars
> Ultegra 6600 wheelset
> conti gp 4 season 23c
> components from a previous ride.
> 16 lbs using bathroom scale.
> silent & agile



That is one sweet ride. I've wanted a Cdale CAAD for the past 5 years but they just do not fit my long legs/short torso.


----------



## aengbretson

Swapped bars over to FSA energy traditional bend, wrapped it in Deda bar tape, and cut 25mm from steer tube. I think I have my fit dialed in too...


----------



## azracer

*my Super Six*

my Super Six. I've been riding it for 6 months now and would consider it best bike I've had so far.


----------



## dahas325is

Comrades - here are the updated pics of my bike (sorry, just used my nokia n95 for this shoot), thank you.


----------



## Devastator

azracer said:


> my Super Six. I've been riding it for 6 months now and would consider it best bike I've had so far.


Those Edges look awesome. I think your Super is one of the best looking Ive seen.


----------



## skaruda_23

azracer said:


> my Super Six. I've been riding it for 6 months now and would consider it best bike I've had so far.


I agree with devastator. Your bike looks phenomenal.


----------



## aengbretson

Thirded. The Edge wheels go SO well with the matte black finish of your Super. Also, to me that is one of the hottest paint jobs available on any bike out there right now...


----------



## azracer

Thanks dudes....I'm pretty happy with how it has turned out and it's such a great handling/performance bike. Hopefully I'll be able to hold onto it for longer than my typical 15 month time period.....


----------



## MondoRock

Dan Gerous said:


> The crankset is a Cannondale branded SRAM Red BB30, I put Cannondale MKV rings.


Dan, is this the standard crank that comes with the 2010 SuperSix 2? I know it is SRAM but it isn't listed as Red in the brochure/website. Just curious how you confirmed it's Red?

I pick up my 2010 SuperSix 2 on Thursday (White/Red/Black). I'm even more psych'd after seeing your bike and reading your comments.


----------



## s4one

My supersix, I will be upgrading my wheels later on.


----------



## skaruda_23

s4one said:


> My supersix, I will be upgrading my wheels later on.


Wow! Beautiful. I really like the black and white scheme and matching force stuff!


----------



## s4one

thanks


----------



## [email protected]

My HiMod Super Six....


----------



## Devastator

[email protected] said:


> My HiMod Super Six....


Noice, are those matte Spec. Rib Cages? Another awesome looking Matte Super. White Speedplays are a nice touch.


----------



## [email protected]

Devastator said:


> Noice, are those matte Spec. Rib Cages? Another awesome looking Matte Super. White Speedplays are a nice touch.


You`re right....- spec. carbon rib cages. I`ve abraded the coat of laquer to make them matte!


----------



## twiggy

Man, that SS is SICK! Awesome job Kaiser!


----------



## s4one

Can I have your Zipp wheels? HAha


----------



## TheCapMan

*handlebars*



azracer said:


> my Super Six. I've been riding it for 6 months now and would consider it best bike I've had so far.


what handlebars are you using..are they comfortable?


----------



## s4one

What size that supersix?


----------



## azracer

TheCapMan said:


> what handlebars are you using..are they comfortable?




Eastons SLX3 carbon bars. They're super comfortable and I've gone through my fair share to find them: Shimanos PRO Vibe bars, FSA SL-K compact's, Kestrel Carbon bars, and several others. These are great all day in the drops and are wide enough that they don't bang my writs when sprinting. Oh and they are double wrapped.....i got some bear claws for hands


----------



## [email protected]

s4one said:


> What size that supersix?


Frame size is 52...


----------



## s4one

cool, nice ride!


----------



## GT554

Sorry Kaiser but my next Super Six build is going to look very similar...absolutely perfect and a 52 to boot!! 
Let me know if you want to sell it.


----------



## monofin

*1990 3.0*

Well so I will post 2 pics from my old Cannonalde 3.0 from the early nineties. I still lkike the bike.  But this winter I will build up an CAAD10 with Chorus  



















Regards from Zurich
Martin


----------



## lextek

Very, nice vintage Cdale! I have a white 3.0.


----------



## asad137

lextek said:


> Very, nice vintage Cdale! I have a white 3.0.


Wait, early 90's is vintage now?! 

Asad


----------



## Caad9Rider88

*My CAAD9 Rebuild*

Well, I finally got around to upgrading my bike to 10 Speed Ultegra SL. It took a while, but I like it a lot better than the old 9 Speed set up. I think that Ultegra SL the best groupset Shimano has ever made. That "Ice Grey" finish is just irresistible!

Also, I upgraded the wheels to Ksyrium SL and the saddle to a Fizik Aliante Delta. Both have been worth every penny!


----------



## skaruda_23

Caad9Rider88 said:


> Well, I finally got around to upgrading my bike to 10 Speed Ultegra SL. It took a while, but I like it a lot better than the old 9 Speed set up. I think that Ultegra SL the best groupset Shimano has ever made. That "Ice Grey" finish is just irresistible!
> 
> Also, I upgraded the wheels to Ksyrium SL and the saddle to a Fizik Aliante Delta. Both have been worth every penny!


Sweet bike man! The 17 lb race bike is finally here. I agree about the Ultegra SL comment. That saddle is totally worth it too. Where'd you get the idea to get that aliante and those mavic pedals? hhhhmmmm...


----------



## shutupkid

Hey [email protected], amazing bike! which speed play pedles are you using? ive been trying to decide between speedplay and the traditional styles for my first supersix. Are you happy with them? Thanks!


----------



## jlandry

Here she is, my new pride and joy. I've been lurking and lusting on the Dale forum for years and now I'm one of you.
I had a very small budget and some folks on RBR steered my towards buying used. I lucked out big time.
I went from a 20 year old Miele to this:

2006 Six13 Pro 2
Full Ultegra
Carbon downtube, seatpost, fork wth carbon steerer.
Conti GP 4000
Fizik Arione
Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset

She rides like a dream and is scary fast.


----------



## bending guide

I love em all... can't just get enough!


----------



## Maxfli

*My CAAD9 5 with Easton EA50 SL wheels*


----------



## acckids

Super. I like the white tape, seat and bike. Easton wheels look great too.


----------



## lextek

acckids said:


> Super. I like the white tape, seat and bike. Easton wheels look great too.


Great looking bike. White doesn't stay white............


----------



## disco monkey

My new CAAD9-5
With Fizik Arione saddle, Koolstop Salmons, Conti GP4000s
Testing out the new Cyc wall at my job.


----------



## riverguardian

*Cannondale R400*

I'm back! I had a SR400 previously when I was in Philadelphia, but I had to sell it when I moved. I just got into Mountain View and got this R400 for $300, which I think is fairly reasonable. Any idea what year it's from? I think either 2002 or 2004... Everything is pretty much stock.

Thanks!


----------



## cyclingmo

*Greetings from Singapore*

2010 Super Six 3. Size 50. A few parts to change out over the next couple of weeks but pretty happy with how they spec this as standard. Tour De Bintan (google it) in mid-Oct so hitting the training quite hard right now.


----------



## shotojs78

I repost one pic with my new wheels.. super wheels


----------



## jlandry

^ That's nice.
Looks like I've found my next tires. How do you like the Schwalbe Ultremos?


----------



## shotojs78

jlandry said:


> ^ That's nice.
> Looks like I've found my next tires. How do you like the Schwalbe Ultremos?


very good.. light (180g) strong and nice feeling.. but it's not really for training... for performance


----------



## Zachariah

Ultremo R.1 is *one fast mofo* of a tire. I like them much better than:

~Continental Grand Prix 4000s(2400mi - by myself)
~Michelin Pro3 Race(1980mi)
~Gommitalia Targa K(970mi)
~Vittoria Evo CX(1100mi)
~Bontrager Race XXX Lite(1766mi - by myself)
~Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp(1800mi - 50% by me)

~Part of those miles were made by riders I know very well. I have close to 1700 miles on my Ultremos.


----------



## Zachariah

{please Delete Double Post}


----------



## Dan Gerous

I like the Ultremo R.1 too, they're actually quite durable for such light and fast tires. And the new 2011 Ultremo ZX are apparently longer lasting and tougher while faster rolling but a tad heavier and the new ZLX are even lighter and faster but more race-only, not as tough.


----------



## shortyt

*New Build*

2010 Supersix


----------



## skaruda_23

*The gang's all here.*

Here are the 12 Cannondale members of my family


----------



## Dan Gerous

skaruda_23 said:


> Here are the 12 Cannondale members of my family


You better build walls fast to hide those from thieves!


----------



## Duncan1104

Dan Gerous said:


> You better build walls fast to hide those from thieves!


Oh no worries, they live in the house!


----------



## Devastator

shortyt said:


> 2010 Supersix


Am I seeing things or is your fork and parta the headtube glossy?


----------



## Dan Gerous

Devastator said:


> Am I seeing things or is your fork and parta the headtube glossy?


Not seeing things, the SuperSix 3 with the non-Hi-Mod frame was like that... and look at the fork, no Hi-Mod logo.


----------



## shortyt

Yep its a non himod frame and fork. Cannondale had some 2010 himod frames left but no forks. Found this frame and fork at a bike store for a pretty good price. Dont really like the look of the 2011 frames. Too much white. Had my sites on a 2010. Im happy!


----------



## shortyt

Dan Gerous said:


> Not seeing things, the SuperSix 3 with the non-Hi-Mod frame was like that... and look at the fork, no Hi-Mod logo.



Thats one expensive sticker!


----------



## aengbretson

Rode it on a wet morning earlier this week so I cleaned it off and it looked nice enough to photograph. I also recently swapped my arione for an antares and put on the matching split bar tape (backwards, I know, but I thought the change to black for the tops matched the black-ish front region of the bike better than doing it the other way around).










Still loving this bike. So glad I bought it. Looking at getting a cannondale crank and debating on switching to sram or new shimano (don't really like the 6600 hoods)...


----------



## pagong

*09 Cannondale Synapse*

My wifey's bike  

I gave her those Shimano's wheelset because I upgraded my Giant TCR Alliance 1 with Spinergy PBO's

Trying to convince her to upgrade to 105 at least :thumbsup:


----------



## Zachariah

So much_* love*_ for the CAAD9!!!


----------



## NorthshoreLund

Here is my CAAD. Setup for training duty right now. 58cm with 6700 Ultegra, Mavic Open Pros and Pro steam, seatpost and bars. Easy gearing, 50 and 32 ring out front. One of the last USA made CAADs. Still need to cut the steerer tube and run a cable to the front derailleur. First ride tomorrow morning. 

<a href="https://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301/VTECnical/?action=view&current=CAAD.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301/VTECnical/CAAD.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301/VTECnical/?action=view&current=2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301/VTECnical/2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Wicked2006

cyclingmo said:


> 2010 Super Six 3. Size 50. A few parts to change out over the next couple of weeks but pretty happy with how they spec this as standard. Tour De Bintan (google it) in mid-Oct so hitting the training quite hard right now.


Your bike is sick. I love the color scheme. I can't wait til I get my 2011 SuperSix next month.


----------



## likmonster

My 2010 CAAD9 5 upgraded


----------



## Dan Gerous

Man, most bikes are waaaay too clean in here.
Just an update to make mine hit the UCI legal weight. 









Unfortunatly, I'm switching the Hed Ardennes for something lighter soon so I will need to ride in even dirtier roads!


----------



## cyclingmo

*Cleaned up after the Tour of Bintan*

2 days. 3 stages. Circa 266km. 1358m of Ascending. 40C heat. Lightning storms and tropical downpours. Crashes. Sketchy Indonesian roads.

Home. Beer. Pool. Eat. Rest. You know the drill....


----------



## jammin

This is my 2008 system six i built with all parts bought off ebay new and used. Sram drivetrain. still want to change the brakes,bars and pedals.


----------



## r_mutt

2009 CAAD9 in Team colors and in full-fighting trim.


----------



## r_mutt

one more gratuitous pic. 

she just took a shot to the left leg and may have to be retired...


----------



## lextek

Great looking bike. Whats the blue at the base of the seatpost?


----------



## Zachariah

lextek said:


> Great looking bike. Whats the blue at the base of the seatpost?


Appears to be a seat height marker...


----------



## Wicked2006

*Here's my 2011 Cannondale SuperSix*

Picked her up earlier today. I'll take her for a nice long ride tomorrow morning. She weighed in at 17lbs. I'm happy I finally have a good bike to ride.


----------



## sixate

Built up this 2010 CAAD 9 last weekend, and I couldn't possibly be more happy with it.


----------



## likmonster

my caad9 build up


----------



## ph0enix

Wicked2006 said:


> Picked her up earlier today. I'll take her for a nice long ride tomorrow morning. She weight in at 16.14 lbs. With my carbon cages she's 16.84 lbs. I'm happy I finally have a good bike to ride.


WOW. 16lbs stock? What size is it?


----------



## CAAD9-7

*a 2009 CAAD9-7 'NOS' (new old stock)*

g'day fellow CAADers.. I feel privileged to be able to join this club!

picked this up last saturday.. a last of the line 2009 CAAD9-7. fully stock except for the crappy look PP206 'learners' pedal and elite custom cage.

here in australia, US-built (2009 & 2010 MY) CAAD9s are rare and between.. especially if you're after the right colour and size that you want.. in fact i drove 120kms out of Melbourne to pick her up from a nice little LBS in the country. it was the perfect size for me too (52cm). funnily the shop owner and mechanic told me they also secure one each of these babies as a 'keeper' after hearing the 'big news' earlier this year..

at the moment i don't do enough riding anymore to justify any upgrade. the tiagra/fsa/sora have been adjusted perfectly and are performing impeccably for my needs (commuting).

my previous ride was a Giant TCR (alu) with full 105 groupset, michelin pro race tyres, selle italia slr, etc, etc. it was almost 2kgs lighter... but what can i say.. i used to have a pimped up civic.. but now i have a 318i (great chassis, underpowered and slow.. but huge potential to modify and improve) :thumbsup: 

cheers!

PS. anyone noticed how starkly simple (beautiful) the 2009 CAAD9 graphics are? no 'go faster' slashes, streaks and stripes..


----------



## acckids

Love the blue.


----------



## fernandok

My Cannondale Supersix Team Liquigas Replica size 58 with Campagnolo Super Record, wheels Mavic Cosmic SLR, tires Continental GP4000S, saddle Fizik Antares 00, stem and handlebar FSA K-Force, weight 7,20kg.


----------



## nayr497

Why do some of you use tape to mark your saddle height? Are you worried about carbon posts slipping? Do you take your post out often? (I'm honestly curious, not trying to start a fight.)

I have most of my bb-saddle heights measured and written down and my legs tell me if the post has slipped. So, I'm just wondering why the need for the tape on the post?


----------



## Dan Gerous

nayr497 said:


> Why do some of you use tape to mark your saddle height? Are you worried about carbon posts slipping? Do you take your post out often? (I'm honestly curious, not trying to start a fight.)
> 
> I have most of my bb-saddle heights measured and written down and my legs tell me if the post has slipped. So, I'm just wondering why the need for the tape on the post?


I put tape to mark saddle height and bar angle when I'm traveling, but I just put it there right before packing and take it off once the bike is rebuilt. Makes things quicker and you don't have to bring a measuring tape. Some pros keep the tape there permanently as they pack/unpack bikes so often... and I suspect some people want that pro look all the way!


----------



## r_mutt

yes, it facilitates a quick on and off at the correct height, and functions as a indicator if your post slips. btw, as a side benefit, it does look very pro


----------



## thekidd

i put a "dot" with a paint stick


----------



## nathanbal

cyclingmo said:


> 2 days. 3 stages. Circa 266km. 1358m of Ascending. 40C heat. Lightning storms and tropical downpours. Crashes. Sketchy Indonesian roads.
> 
> Home. Beer. Pool. Eat. Rest. You know the drill....


great bike! but please ditch those tyres - see rule #8: http://www.velominati.com/blog/the-rules/


----------



## fernandok

r_mutt said:


> yes, it facilitates a quick on and off at the correct height, and functions as a indicator if your post slips.


I have the same opinion


----------



## alanw2007

Back road bashing in Japan


----------



## Devastator

alanw2007 said:


> Back road bashing in Japan



Sexy System, needs SLs.


----------



## cyclingmo

nathanbal said:


> great bike! but please ditch those tyres - see rule #8: http://www.velominati.com/blog/the-rules/


mate you know... was in a rush the day before... dashed over the road to my boys at TEF and they flogged me these cheap. colour highly questionable but they did do well in Bintan. will put the R1s back on now....!


----------



## aengbretson

alanw2007 said:


> Back road bashing in Japan


Love the bike


----------



## ph0enix

My new ride:









I was/am a bit excited so I gave it its own thread:
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=231273


----------



## illlili

Beautiful bike ph0enix. My SS 105 came with that same seatpost which I replaced with a controltech iPost (carbon) What an upgrade! and only 35.


----------



## ph0enix

illlili said:


> Beautiful bike ph0enix. My SS 105 came with that same seatpost which I replaced with a controltech iPost (carbon) What an upgrade! and only 35.


Thank you! WoW! Only 35 bucks for a carbon post? I think it lists for around 150. Where did you get it?


----------



## illlili

bikewagon 

http://www.bikewagon.com/Saddles-Seatposts/Seatposts/Carbon/Control-Tech-iPost-Carbon-p8492727.html


----------



## AvantDale

Good deal...but only 250mm...


----------



## ph0enix

illlili said:


> bikewagon
> 
> http://www.bikewagon.com/Saddles-Seatposts/Seatposts/Carbon/Control-Tech-iPost-Carbon-p8492727.html


That is a sweet deal. I just ordered one. I was looking at 3T and Deda but I figured for that price I might as well buy the ControlTech post.

Thank you!!!


----------



## AvantDale

Not mine, but one of the sickest Cannondales I've seen! :thumbsup:


----------



## nathanbal

i had one of those frames... never should have sold it.


----------



## Dan333sp

My first and only road bike, bought it used a couple months ago for $300 and it's in great shape considering it's nearly 11 years old now, approaching the 1,000 mile mark for me and enjoying every second of it other than the original saddle, which is being replaced as soon as a UPS package gets to my door today hopefully. Apparently my blue bar tape violates all kinds of unspoken rules, but I think it looks kinda cool, unless it's measured against some of the brand new beauties already in this thread!


----------



## AvantDale

My 52cm System. Swapped my parts from the Six13 over.


----------



## zamboni

Very nice.


----------



## hmai18

Updates as of Nov 2010:

I had an unfortunate run-in with an Oldsmobile back in October: the story/details can be found on my Flickr page here: [url]https://www.flickr.com/photos/hmai18/5062372864/[/url]. 

Long story short, everything was fine with both me and the bike, but the super-rare Slice Si fork bit the dust. I had the stock Premium fork lying around and was able to install that, although it comes at a slight weight penalty. My front wheel also took a nice hit, nothing a new spoke can't fix, but I had been looking for an excuse for new wheels and the insurance payment allowed me to pick up the C24s. The difference in weight between the fork and wheel swap probably means that the entire rig is probably still around 15.9lbs, but I haven't had a chance to weigh it yet.

[img]https://img842.imageshack.us/img842/6324/img1021fz.jpg


----------



## Brownstone322

Standard 2010 Supersix 3: Ultegra drivetrain, FSA SL-K crankset/stem/bar/seatpost, Shimano RS80 wheels, Ultegra pedals. I can't think of anything to upgrade (other than the rider).


----------



## fazzman

09 9-4 comes in at 16.9lbs as it sits. Only thing original is the frame/fork wheels, and sram rival. Williams system 38s coming soon. Should shed about a pound just in the wheels. Damm stock control tech carbon bar cracked at the stem, to flexy anyways.


----------



## independentmind

AvantDale said:


> My 52cm System. Swapped my parts from the Six13 over.


Looks great, probably feels really good on the road too.

I'm waiting on my set of 50's, they'll go on my CAAD9 and the new TT build.


----------



## a_muz_ed

@ Avandale: super nice!

I noticed you changed from a Six 13 to a System Six. Would you like to give me some thoughts about how these two frame compare? Stiffness, steering, geometry, compliance... 

Thanks!


----------



## AvantDale

a_muz_ed said:


> @ Avandale: super nice!
> 
> I noticed you changed from a Six 13 to a System Six. Would you like to give me some thoughts about how these two frame compare? Stiffness, steering, geometry, compliance...
> 
> Thanks!



Lol...I really can't tell that much. _Maybe_ a slight bit on the front end if I'm really on it. I'm not a really big guy or anything like that.


----------



## marcello-six

I am getting my crit bike about a few weeks  

The build up for now should be:
Frame: Cannondale SystemSix (54cm, 2008 black/white)
Fork: Cannondale Hi-MOD
Group: Shimano 105 5700
Crank: BB30 FSA Gossamer Pro 53/39
Wheelset:Shimano RS80
Tyres: Vredestein Fortezza TriComp
Others: FSA, Prologo, Cannondale

As soon as "the beast" is arrived, i post some pictures. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## illlili

Her Synapse and my Supersix


----------



## marcello-six

Nice bikes 
Those Mavics are looking good on the SuperSix :thumbsup:


----------



## J T

I thought I posted in this thread back in October when I got this, but I guess not. Didn't get to ride it much before the weather turned and the sun started set earlier in the evening (was riding my other bike after work in the evening during the spring and summer). Spring can't come soon enough!


----------



## sneakyracer

Hi, here is mine with the new wheels


----------



## marcello-six

@Sneakyracer: Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## b4_ford

Crappiest bike of the page. 198? Cannondale ?, in need of some help. I'm working on it...


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

My newly built up beauty


----------



## jlandry

b4_ford said:


> Crappiest bike of the page. 198? Cannondale ?, in need of some help. I'm working on it...


Looks like a Specialized fork... so maybe it is that brand.


----------



## surfsjp

My 2011 Supersix Hi-Mod 2 Red
<a href="https://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/surfsjp/?action=view&current=Supersixside.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/surfsjp/Supersixside.jpg" border="0" alt="2011 SuperSix Hi-mod Red Cosmic SLR"></a>


----------



## skaruda_23

My Six13 SRAM force build. Just finished it today. Took about 3 months to acquire everything! Totally worth it. Loving the Spinergy wheels and the BB30 crankset.


----------



## CHL

Skaruda_23:

That is a wicked looking bike. The carbon and raw aluminum look is timeless.

chl


----------



## independentmind

Originally a CAAD9-6 but I swapped out the grouppo, now it's 105/Ultegra.

I LOVE this bike, the only thing I'm not so happy with is the Ultra fork. 


. by independent.mind, on Flickr


----------



## Doctor Mabuse

I am a complete cycling n00b (well, I never owned a decent road bike before) and I just joined the Forum so be gentle with me!

Here is my Cannondale Six Carbon 6 2010 that I purchased last year.

After much deliberation, I decided to get the best possible bike I could(n't) afford so that whatever excuses I can invent for a sub-par performance on the road it is most certainly me rather than the bike! I am quite prepared to admit this bike is probably way better than a recreational cyclist like me needs, but hey, I plan to grow into it and I didn't want to get stuck into a cycle of upgrade-itis as my level (hopefully) improves. As it was about double my starting budget I can't afford any upgrades (or food!) for years anyway! I'm approaching the age where one needs a mid-life crisis outlet - to hell with Mr Visa!

Having settled on the Six and encouraged by some knowledgeable and persuasive cycling friends I pushed the boat out went for the Compact Ultegra version in 52cm framesize which was delivered with the SL-K crank, the Ksyrium wheels and the Ultegra groupset options. I've not done anything else to it other than add some standard Look Keos and swap out the stock Schwalbe Blizzards - which looked nice but both split within weeks(!) - for some Continental GP4000s and I'm appreciating the ride on the latter.

Not seen too many of this 2010 Ultegra model on this thread or anywhere else - probably most folks were going for the SuperSix before Cannondale decided to drop the Six entirely in 2011, but it seemed like the Six filled a niche in the market before one got into the SuperSix range. It was a niche that worked for me anyway as I'm really happy with it - no, I'm ecstatically happy with this wonderful bike - and I got a great deal from my LBS too.

And before I get a visit from the seat-post police - yes, I am of 'compact' build, just like my bike!


----------



## b4_ford

jlandry said:


> Looks like a Specialized fork... so maybe it is that brand.


It is a Specialized fork. The frame is Cannondale. It's my project bike. I traded my old steel Bianchi for a like new mid-90's Mongoose IBOC and the Cannondale. I still haven't figured out exactly how the build up will go.


----------



## bicycleptic

90 Criterium 3.0 I picked up the last week of December for $125 from craigslist. it was a good deal I just couldn't pass up. I own 5 Cannondales but I am loving this one right now. Brings back memories of how much I used to love riding my Black Lightning. Just this month I have put almost 300 miles on it.


----------



## aengbretson

Just finished the overhaul - made the leap to sram force and added some hollowgram SL BB30 goodness (thanks to jtferraro)!


----------



## wegi

Hi all,

I posted the bike in the past already, but with a different group (DA7900). The SRAM group makes a better impression, so I decided to keep it.

Hope you still like the bike.


----------



## Zachariah

^^Damn, that's a NICE ride!^^


----------



## Wicked2006

Wegi great looking bike!


----------



## roadie01

Did your 3T stem come with the bike color matched? I'm trying to get my bike down to no more than 3 colors (black, silver, & white). But my 3T pro stem has the red stripe.


----------



## AvantDale

The Team stem has the red stripe. You can always get the Pro that has the white stripe or the carbon LTD with the silver stripe.


----------



## wegi

Thanks, Zacharia & Wicked2006!

@roadie01: This is a Carbon LTD stem with a silver stripe. I had a copyshop print some sticky tapes in green (hope that's the right term and you know what I mean).

Also planning to repaint the RD & Shifters in Berserker green.


----------



## roadie01

wegi, Thanks that's a good idea.


----------



## Wicked2006

What cages are those? I like! Where can I get a set? Thanks Wegi!


----------



## wegi

Hi Wicket2006,

I'm from Germany and don't know if you can get them in the US. The cages are simply called "Cannondale Carbon Cage" AFAIK

In Germany you could order them here for example:
http://www.radsport-smit.de/epages/RSSmit.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/RSSmit/Products/00027059


----------



## AvantDale

Picked up a Deda stem and a Red (not really my first choice) Scratch Pro saddle.










15.2lbs with the Tubular Zipp 303's...


----------



## bjb85runner

AvantDale said:


> Picked up a Deda stem and a Red (not really my first choice) Scratch Pro saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.2lbs with the Tubular Zipp 303's...



AvantDale,

How are your China wheels holding up?


----------



## AvantDale

My Yishun wheels have been holding up great. I've got about 700+ miles on them now and so far no issues at all.


----------



## zamboni

My new edition to Cannondale family.


----------



## sjd5729

Nice one. When you've got the hang of it I reckon upgrade the pedals before anything else.:lol:


----------



## gabollini

*My little Cannondale arsenal*

2010 Super Six Hi Mod SRAM Force, Ritchey wet white stem/post, FSA SLK light compact, DT Mon Chassaral clinchers red

2004 SAECO Caad 7 Optimo frame retired blood red tinted clear

2000 RT 1000 Shimano 105 triple shifters, Dura Ace 7800 triple shifting, truvativ crankset, Bontrager Tandem wheels, Reynolds tandem fork. Fire engine red

2007 System Six Barloworld team edition, SLK Light, Ksyrium SL, Ultegra 6700 red

2011 CAAD 10 Spinergy stealth wheels, dura ace 7800, ultegra crank (soon to be BB30 SRAM Force). red red red.

Red bikes rule. My kids have CAAD 9 and Team Liquigas System Six not available for pics.


----------



## ph0enix

gabollini said:


> 2010 Super Six Hi Mod SRAM Force, Ritchey wet white stem/post, FSA SLK light compact, DT Mon Chassaral clinchers red
> 
> 2004 SAECO Caad 7 Optimo frame retired blood red tinted clear
> 
> 2000 RT 1000 Shimano 105 triple shifters, Dura Ace 7800 triple shifting, truvativ crankset, Bontrager Tandem wheels, Reynolds tandem fork. Fire engine red
> 
> 2007 System Six Barloworld team edition, SLK Light, Ksyrium SL, Ultegra 6700 red
> 
> 2011 CAAD 10 Spinergy stealth wheels, dura ace 7800, ultegra crank (soon to be BB30 SRAM Force). red red red.
> 
> Red bikes rule. My kids have CAAD 9 and Team Liquigas System Six not available for pics.


You do realize that this is a picture thread - right? ...so let me be the first to say TPIWWP!


----------



## gabollini

*oops.*

Sorry about that-didn't mean to offend. For some reason the pictures didn't upload. I'm new at this computer savvy. Anyone got any advice on downsizing the file size. I think the pictures are exceeding the limits on what can be uploaded.


----------



## ph0enix

gabollini said:


> Sorry about that-didn't mean to offend. For some reason the pictures didn't upload. I'm new at this computer savvy. Anyone got any advice on downsizing the file size. I think the pictures are exceeding the limits on what can be uploaded.


No offense here 
I usually shrink phostos in MS Paint. If you're running Windows, you should find it under Accessories.


----------



## bicycleptic

gabollini said:


> Sorry about that-didn't mean to offend. For some reason the pictures didn't upload. I'm new at this computer savvy. Anyone got any advice on downsizing the file size. I think the pictures are exceeding the limits on what can be uploaded.



I finally linked mine to flickr. Just open an account to that if you dont already have one and load them to it. Then link them here as your pics. You can have flickr change the size of them very quickly and as often as you want to make them the size required here.


----------



## zamboni

sjd5729 said:


> Nice one. When you've got the hang of it I reckon upgrade the pedals before anything else.:lol:


Swap out the seat and wait for the X2 Speedplay pedals to arrive this week.


----------



## sjd5729

Zamboni - I hope you didn't take offence at my last post - that wasn't my intention. You're bike looks fantastic and after all your waiting I can only imagine how much you were bursting at the seems to post a photo of two. Two questions - Why the swap out of the saddle - looks like a carbon railed something or other and what have you done crank/chain ring wise - it looks like you've got a cannondale/fsa combo - how come?


----------



## zamboni

Sjd5729,

Since this is my wife's bike and she prefer the Fizik Aliante carbon over the one came with the bike, secondly we order the bike with 53/39 and my LBS willing to swap out the rings with 50/34 compact FSA chainrings, Cannondale compact spider only works with FSA rings on 11 spds.
After all I end up with an extra compact & regular spiders to spare plus the saddle came with the bike, I wish Cannondale offer a spider that would work with Campy 50/34 rings.


----------



## zamboni

The wife prefer Aliante over the onecame with the bike and my LBS swap out 53/39 to 50/34 FSA rings since Cannondale spider will not work with Campy chainrings.


----------



## CHL

zamboni said:


> The wife prefer Aliante over the onecame with the bike and my LBS swap out 53/39 to 50/34 FSA rings since Cannondale spider will not work with Campy chainrings.



Zamboni:

Lose the FSA chainrings and use these instead. I honestly don't know how they shift but they look way better than the chuncky FSA chain rings. If they shift on par with my Hegoa chainrings, you'll be very happy.

http://www.specialites-ta.com/plateau-nerius11.html

Rats, never mind, won't work with a standard 110 bcd pattern. They're made specifically for the Campagnolo bolt pattern.

CHL


----------



## sjd5729

sorry to hijack this thread but i have a handlebar question - I want a compact, I want FSA to match headset & stem - if the slk and the kforce are the same price what do you recommend? Not much in it weight wise but what about the flatter profile of the kforce vs the rounder slk? (ebay waits for no man so let me know asap!)


----------



## fedrusion

09 CAAD9 with the new wheels.








Deciding on whether or not to upgrade the groupset in 2 weeks come bonus time. Thinking SRAM Rival.


----------



## adamssss

Go sram force!!!


----------



## fedrusion

It will all come down to what the prices are 2 weeks from now and if my bonus is as good as I am hoping.


----------



## gabollini

*Cannondale pics*

Really haven't gotten this picture thing figured out yet, but here are the links to my Cannondales. Hope these are viewable. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5503905146/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5503304451/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5503899722/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5503288079/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5503888686/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5503281561/


----------



## 8toes

Early birthday present from my wonderful girlfriend. Picked it up at the Toronto Bike Show yesterday, QR skewer has been reversed and Look pedals coming soon.










Now if this Canadian weather will just cooperate.

Edit: All set up to ride and the weather is likely to break this week so I can begin riding to and from work. I am so stoked!!

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## aengbretson

8toes said:


> Early birthday present from my wonderful girlfriend. Picked it up at the Toronto Bike Show yesterday, QR skewer has been reversed and Look pedals coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if this Canadian weather will just cooperate.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brian J.


Nice ride! Agreed about the weather... This last weekend was just horrible! 36 straight hours of rain, then 6" of snow! And more rain and/or snow in the latter half of the week. This time the last two years I was on the roads!


----------



## eddyadams

/Users/guyholcomb/Desktop/DSC_3467.JPG
14.85 lbs.
Well that didn't work and now I can't delete it.
Sorry.


----------



## Brownstone322

8toes said:


> Early birthday present from my wonderful girlfriend. Picked it up at the Toronto Bike Show yesterday, QR skewer has been reversed and Look pedals coming soon.


I hadn't really looked at the Syanapse line for 2011 (and if I did, I only browsed the carbon frames). Man, that's a sharp-looking ride!


----------



## ph0enix

eddyadams said:


> /Users/guyholcomb/Desktop/DSC_3467.JPG
> 14.85 lbs.
> Well that didn't work and now I can't delete it.
> Sorry.


You can't link a photo directly from your Mac to a post. Upload it to your gallery first instead 
You'll want to resize it because the gallery has a file size limit.


----------



## 8toes

Brownstone322 said:


> I hadn't really looked at the Syanapse line for 2011 (and if I did, I only browsed the carbon frames). Man, that's a sharp-looking ride!


Thanks, as is usual, it looks even better in person...way better in fact. It looks even better now with clipless pdeals installed. Now if the bloody weather would give me even ONE nice day.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## 8toes

aengbretson said:


> Nice ride! Agreed about the weather... This last weekend was just horrible! 36 straight hours of rain, then 6" of snow! And more rain and/or snow in the latter half of the week. This time the last two years I was on the roads!


I know what you mean. All i do right now is look at it and sigh. I did get to ride it around the parking lot at our townhouse for a lap yesterday. I am seriously bummed though:cryin: 

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## metoou2

8toes, congrats and stay safe out there on the roads.


----------



## 8toes

Thanks....safety is my middle name. Slow is my first.


----------



## Tri4fun73

U guys with new C-dales make me jealous! I picked up a Dura Ace 7700 group on flea bay for $260. I gonna put it on my 2.8. I wanted to paint that bad boy but guilt hays ridden me to not deface my beloved. Post pics soon!


----------



## 8toes

That Major Taylor track bike a few pages ago is sweet!


----------



## nathanbal

My Super Six...


----------



## zamboni

With new Fizik saddle & X2 pedals.


----------



## AvantDale

Nathan...your Super looks super!

Z...you gonna flip that stem?


----------



## zamboni

AvantDale said:


> Nathan...your Super looks super!
> 
> Z...you gonna flip that stem?


That is the wife's bike don't want to mess it up.


----------



## independentmind

8toes said:


> Early birthday present from my wonderful girlfriend. Picked it up at the Toronto Bike Show yesterday, QR skewer has been reversed and Look pedals coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if this Canadian weather will just cooperate.
> 
> Edit: All set up to ride and the weather is likely to break this week so I can begin riding to and from work. I am so stoked!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brian J.


I'll see you on the roads in Toronto this season then  I have a CAAD9 myself

We don't see many Cannondales around here. Welcome to the fold :thumbsup:


----------



## 8toes

Thank you. I used to ride a LeMond (which I also don't see many of up here). I am quite happy with this new ride.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## sjd5729

n & z - what bars are you running?


----------



## zamboni

sjd5729 said:


> n & z - what bars are you running?


Stock version FSA K-Force Light Nano K Carbon Compact.


----------



## specializedryder

*head on pictures*

Anyone running sram have a head on picture they can share?


----------



## independentmind

I don't remember if I posted this on the thread. 

Like 8toes mentioned, the weather has been pretty bad in Toronto so I've hitching to ride outside for months. We actually have temps above 5c today so I may actually venture out.


----------



## nathanbal

sjd5729 said:


> n & z - what bars are you running?


I think its an FSA SL-K carbon bar? Whatever came stock. Mine is a 2010 3 that I completely bastardised (I think the bars are the only things left stock!).


----------



## clnr

specializedryder said:


> Anyone running sram have a head on picture they can share?


Do you mean like this?


----------



## specializedryder

*cable routing*

Yes, I am trying to see how those with SRAM are routing the cables. Any better pictures out there?


----------



## AvantDale

Reynolds Forty Six/Sixty Six


----------



## zamboni

Nice bike.


----------



## zsir

AvantDale said:


> Reynolds Forty Six/Sixty Six


Damn...you certainly have a sense of style! I was going to post a pic of my bike but now I'll have to wait a couple of pages. Very nice


----------



## zamboni

Why not post it ? We all want to see your ride.


----------



## zsir

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos


----------



## CHL

Holy ****!! That is one hot bike!!! The two tone handlebar tape looks awesome. Matches great with the Soul wheels (let us know how those rides).

chl


----------



## bjb85runner

CAAD9-5


----------



## fedrusion

Just finished the swap to SRAM.


----------



## fedrusion

Just realized how weird my bars were set looking at the picture.
Fixed.


----------



## skaruda_23

Those CAADs look awesome, Fedrusion and zsir!


----------



## AvantDale

I thank you for flipping the stem! 

Zsir...I like what you did with the black/white on the tape and saddle.


----------



## Devastator

nathanbal said:


> My Super Six...


Badass Super, the Zipps look sweet as wells as the Cdale cages


----------



## fedrusion

It originally came flipped up with the bars tipped down and I only just noticed it looking at the pictures. much better now.


----------



## lextek

AvantDale said:


> Not mine, but one of the sickest Cannondales I've seen! :thumbsup:


This is one great looking ride. Reminds me of my old Sobe Cannondale


----------



## Brownstone322

2011 Supersix frame with full Ultegra group (including brakes and pedals). Shimano RS80 C50 wheels (which just came out) with Michelin Pro3 Race tires.

Cannondale doesn't offer a matte-black frame with an Ultegra group, so I think this bike is kinda cool. I've named it "The Night Train."


----------



## Zachariah

Brownstone322 said:


> 2011 Supersix frame with full Ultegra group (including brakes and pedals). Shimano RS80 C50 wheels (which just came out) with Michelin Pro3 Race tires.
> 
> Cannondale doesn't offer a matte-black frame with an Ultegra group, so I think this bike is kinda cool. I've named it "The Night Train."


Looks more like a Black Widow....sexy!


----------



## asad137

Brownstone322 said:


> 2011 Supersix frame with full Ultegra group (including brakes and pedals).


Minus the crank!

Asad


----------



## bjb85runner

jains89 said:


> A new build on my system six. The only thing that stayed the same was the frame. Full red group, thompson seatpost, deda newton bar and stem, concor seat, reynolds attack wheels (EC90s for race wheels).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which will soon be replaced by the SI SRM crank


What saddle bag is that?


----------



## Brownstone322

asad137 said:


> Minus the crank!


Yes, I am aware of that. The gigantic "SL-K" lettering tipped me off.

My point was that this isn't the same as a standard "Supersix 3" with Tektro brakes and Aksium wheels. Even the Supersix 1/Dura-ace has the FSA SL-K crankset, which seems to be a pretty-good piece.


----------



## sjd5729

Here is warranty replacement of 2006 six13 with supersix standard mod. Very very happy!


----------



## aengbretson

I. LOVE. THAT. PAINT SCHEME. Beautiful Super!


----------



## Devastator

Sledge with a Hed Jet 6 FR. Sadly the rear is on back order. So for now you only get to preview the front.









Another pic for your viewing pleasure, its off a BB.


----------



## Brownstone322

aengbretson said:


> I. LOVE. THAT. PAINT SCHEME. Beautiful Super!


I love that gloss-black-with-white-trim frame too. When I upgraded my frame, it came down to gloss black with white or all matte black, and I chose matte black. (See "The Night Train" one page back.)

sjd5729's bike looks so nice, though, that it makes me second-guess myself.


----------



## sjd5729

Brownstone322 said:


> I love that gloss-black-with-white-trim frame too. When I upgraded my frame, it came down to gloss black with white or all matte black, and I chose matte black. (See "The Night Train" one page back.)
> 
> sjd5729's bike looks so nice, though, that it makes me second-guess myself.


Don't go second guessing yourself! The frame is matt carbon it's just the light playing tricks on a dark day when I couldn't get out - typical really - new bike and the rain starts...


----------



## wegi

*SuSi Red in Green*

Hi all,

guess this will be my final??? setup for 2011: 

Changes: 
- 'greener' Red components
- TRP970SL brakes
- Specialized Toupe Pro saddle, with some customization
new weight = 6kg

Hope you like it...


----------



## Dan Gerous

wegi said:


> Hope you like it...


I sure do! :thumbsup:


----------



## Laursen

wegi said:


> Hope you like it...


Looks great! I really like the green striped 3T stem. Is that home made or custom made from 3T?


----------



## wegi

Thanks! @laursen: Homemade stickers


----------



## Brownstone322

wegi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> guess this will be my final??? setup for 2011:
> 
> Changes:
> - 'greener' Red components
> - TRP970SL brakes
> - Specialized Toupe Pro saddle, with some customization
> new weight = 6kg
> 
> Hope you like it...


Dude, you're a good photographer. How do you get such limited depth of field every time? Are you shooting wide open? Seriously, what focal length and shutter speed?

Once you tell me, I want a do-over on my bike shot.


----------



## stewartj76

A DSLR (or something with a bigger lens) makes depth-of-field shallower than a P&S. You need a reasonably big aperture to get it to look right. 

Here's a pretty good article explaining how to do it:
http://www.digital-photography-school.com/how-to-get-shallow-depth-of-field-in-your-digital-photos

Shutter speed shouldn't make any difference on a stationary picture. 
-Portrait/AP mode
-stand back, zoom in.

I want to know where he got that cool little stand to support the bike.


----------



## wegi

@brownstone322: Thank you. The camera was a Nikon D300 (a DSLR like stewartj said). The first picture was done with a 35mm/1.8 lens (@f2.2) the second one with a 85mm/1.4 lens (@f2.2 as well) Shutter speed did not matter.

My recommendation for a "not that expensive" solution, delivering good depth of field, would be an entry-level DSLR & a 50mm/1.8 lens.

@steward: The stand ist just a small table tripod. Nothing special...

I hope you forgive me to post a non-cannondale bike here, but this picture here shows how it looks when you even a use a larger aperture (85mm/f1.8 here)










Markus


----------



## Brownstone322

wegi said:


> @brownstone322: Thank you. The camera was a Nikon D300 (a DSLR like stewartj said). The first picture was done with a 35mm/1.8 lens (@f2.2) the second one with a 85mm/1.4 lens (@f2.2 as well) Shutter speed did not matter.


I meant to say "aperture," not "shutter speed." My brain will think one thing and my fingers will type another. Happens all the time.

Anyway, I also have a D300, and I have an old (non-DX) 50/1.8 lying around that I almost never use. (I'm always using the handy 18-55 DX zoom with VR, 'cause I'm lazy and I'm a snap-shooter with an expensive camera.) Anyhoo, remember this post, 'cause I'm gonna re-shoot The Night Train with a 50/1.8 wide open and see what we get.

I have a nice looking bike. I just need to capture an image of it that does it justice. More to come.


----------



## ralph1

It's been a while since I put up a pic of old faithful, here she is again in full winter trim with Crudbusters, great frame....luv it.:thumbsup: 

cheers

ralph


----------



## Greenduck

*Cannondale SuperSix 150 Team Replica*










Steerer needs to be cut but I will wait a few months to figure out exactly where to cut it.
Tires will be changed to Schwalbe Ultremo ZX HD, should also be a good weight saving for the money. Around 120 grams saved in total.
New wheelset is considered but not sure which. Thinking 50mm carbon wheelset for the looks, but I think a light clincher wheelset will be the better option for me and where I ride. Currently thinking about a DT Swiss RR1450.

More photos can be seen here: https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=247040


----------



## eecc

My brand new CAAD10-4. Everything is stock, I have added ultegra spd-sl pedals, c'dale immix cages, pro3 tires, cateye wireless. Weighs in at 18lb as pictured.


----------



## fishit

Gotta swap the stem and maybe post, for fitting reasons, but I like it plenty.


----------



## bcapp

07 CAAD 8 (Optimo) 1 - 58

Bonty RXL Stem, Saddle, and Wheels
FSA Wing Pro 44 bar
105 Group/Pedals
No-name brakes
Sram Force Crank/GXP BB

right now it's ~18.5, but I'm in college so it might be a while before I can make the complete switch-over to a Rival/Force mix :mad2: but it's still my baby. Love riding this thing, It just goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## TiRelax

*Re-born 03 CAAD7*

Perfect combo of fast smooth wheels for this very stiff alum frame.


----------



## MarvinK

wegi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> guess this will be my final??? setup for 2011:
> 
> Changes:
> - 'greener' Red components
> - TRP970SL brakes
> - Specialized Toupe Pro saddle, with some customization
> new weight = 6kg
> 
> Hope you like it...



I'd love to hear some tips on how you customized the SRAM Red & 3T parts with green. It looks great.


----------



## wegi

Hi MarvinK,

these are stickers... A copy shop created the green stripes and someone I found in a german cycling board made the green stickers on the RED shifters for me...

If you are interested, I can get you his contact information, but you should also be able to find someone in the states to create the stickers. 

Best regards
Markus


----------



## Xcelerate

Just got my new bike! One of the few Rivals in this thread. It's weird how the paint looks black instead of blue, but I guess that makes it sort of unique!


----------



## MarvinK

Xcelerate said:


> Just got my new bike! One of the few Rivals in this thread. It's weird how the paint looks black instead of blue, but I guess that makes it sort of unique!



So that is the one that is supposed to be blue? Do you like the color? Does it look more blue in person? Can you upload a closeup of the blue?


----------



## Xcelerate

MarvinK said:


> So that is the one that is supposed to be blue? Do you like the color? Does it look more blue in person? Can you upload a closeup of the blue?


Yeah, that is the white and blue one. It's looks bluer in the sun. I suppose they used a darker blue paint. The review on BikeRadar of the 10-4 has bike photos that look the same as mine. I do like the color a lot. At first glance, it looks like a 10-3 which is fine with me!


----------



## AvantDale

Came across this pretty sick looking System over on WW...










Its got one heck of a bar drop!


----------



## Greenduck

That is a beautiful SystemSix. The -17 degree stem makes the bar drop even bigger but I actually do like the large bar drop. For me it looks more pro, don't know why...


----------



## simplyhankk

2011 SS Hi-Mod...looking forward to put some miles on her!


----------



## zamboni

Nice bike was that Campy Chrorus11 ?


----------



## simplyhankk

zamboni said:


> Nice bike was that Campy Chrorus11 ?


correct...moved the components over from last bike.


----------



## Chuckstyl5

2011 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6 Apex


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

Just got this one. All stock #3. But that will change shortly when I start opening the black boxes. And then i will take some real shots.


----------



## zamboni

Congrat & you enjoy the 11 spds grouppo.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

Here it is, 95% complete. Still missing the weirdo cups to interface with the BB30, so I can get the Campy crank on.

The catalog shows the color a lot more blue than this near black specimen. Yes, it's supposed to be blue/white!! But, with an employee discount and 4 day delivery from the Cannondale warehouse, I'm not the one to complain about such details.

The group is Chorus, which seems like the best value. I didn't want to invest in that 11 speed chain peening tool that Park makes, so for now I used a SRAM 10 speed Quick Link. Ordered the Forster 11 speed specific link. 

Compact crank, 12-27 cassette, size 58.

The stock bars were too wide and with this modern funky shape, so I had to swap for a retro looking ITM set. I also flipped the stem, threw out the Fizik hatchet, and got some Easton EA90SL wheels.

16.6 lbs as pictured.


----------



## bcapp

Just upgraded my levers to the new 5700. Love the new ergonomic. Everything else is the same from last post


----------



## Devastator

*Supersix HM Liquigas Seat and bar tape*

Disclaimer: There is a photo of non Cdale equipment, haters gona hate.









2010 Supersix HM New Liquigas Arione Cx and bar tape, Hed Jet 6/9 Flamme Rouge. 











My taboo but color coordinated aerohelmet


----------



## Sharknose

Hmmm, last post had a white saddle, this one's black? Which saddle is it? (it looks really, really slim)


----------



## bcapp

Sharknose said:


> Hmmm, last post had a white saddle, this one's black? Which saddle is it? (it looks really, really slim)


Specialized Romin (Expert). Forgot I had swapped that out a while back. If you're in the market for a new saddle, I'd highly recommend it. Uber comfy. :thumbsup:


----------



## ludawg23

Wow, some really great looking bikes on here...i'm envious!

I just recently joined the Cannondale family, only a caad8 though. Will post a picture once I get all the work done on it 

Happy riding everyone...rock on


----------



## gabollini

*Red Cannondale CAAD 10*

The red CAAD 10. All I need now is a Ritchey wet red post and red stem.


----------



## gabollini

*trying to upload photos again red caad 10*

sorry my photos are not uploading properly for some reason.


----------



## AvantDale

Snap! Thats a lot of red! :crazy:


----------



## TVo

I am also using CAAD7 R3000, it is really a very good bike, I love it.


----------



## AvantDale

Got white hoods and a gold chain.


----------



## Devastator

AvantDale said:


> Got white hoods and a gold chain.


What type of hoods are those, I was looking for white hoods, but didnt want those ones that say hudz?


----------



## AvantDale

They are actually SRAM hoods...buuuut...it looks like they changed the shape a bit.
Fair Wheel Bikes has white hoods with no logos: https://fairwheelbikes.com/far-and-near-duraace-7800-brake-hoods-p-1174.html

On the old SRAM hoods...there were no "grooves" on the bottom. Maybe they took a cue from Hudz.


----------



## Zachariah

AvantDale said:


> Got white hoods and a gold chain.


What year is your Avant? I absolutely love my 330hp Audi allroad 2.7T.:thumbsup:


----------



## AvantDale

Its an 02 S4. With a Neuspeed chip, exhaust, H&R coilovers, and AMG wheels.


----------



## Zachariah

AvantDale said:


> Its an 02 S4. With a Neuspeed chip, exhaust, H&R coilovers, and AMG wheels.


 If I'm not mistaken...a B5 S4 Avant is a RARE car indeed!


----------



## gabollini

*A more subtle red for Mr. Styleman Avantdale.*

Team Barlo w/ Ultegra 6700 & Ksyrium SL's. Maybe a little less lavish in the red department than the caad 10.


----------



## GT554

Updated photo of my SS Hi-Mod. 14.7 ready to ride...computer, cages, pedals, etc


----------



## ron_g217

*My first ever road bike Synapse carbon 5*

took her out today on a 100 degrees heat


----------



## TVo

This is my bike, full 105 set.


----------



## TVo

This is my bike 2003 R3000.


----------



## TVo

This is my bike, full group of 105.


----------



## zamboni

Nice color for the R3000.


----------



## reg32

*Caad 7*

Yes, nice color


----------



## roadriderhd

*2011 supersix 5*

Just got the bike on Monday. Ordered new wheels on Tuesday. Should get them end of next week.


----------



## AvantDale

Easton EC90 tubular. Sram Red black rear derailleur.

Red,black,white is the new black!


----------



## zamboni

Perfect matching colors.


----------



## AvantDale

Haha...looks like alphabet soup with all the letters on the bike and wheels!:cornut:ut:


----------



## zamboni

How about this Mavic wheel?


----------



## AvantDale

Double post?


----------



## ALsoncc

Hi all, this is my first post in this forum. Just to share with you my newly built SSHM upgraded from a 2010 Six~


----------



## zamboni

How is the ride compare to 2010 six?


----------



## ALsoncc

zamboni said:


> How is the ride compare to 2010 six?


The very first noticeable difference is comfort, it absorbs shock really well compared to my Six. Very lively, responsive ride and the front triangle is really stable. The SSHM is only my second road frames and merely by comparing the two, i start to understand why some ppl describe the ride of lower-grade carbon frames as "wooden". The bottom bracket area is really stiff, though i'm not sure, if it is too stiff. I found it eat up my energy sooner than I was on the Six. I saw Peter Sagan opted to ride a 2010 SSHM rather than the 2011 model in the Tour de Suisse, and my LBS told me that there are certain differences between the 2011 and 2010 model, I'm still trying to figure this out.....


----------



## Greenduck

My 2011 SuperSix as it looks now... Upgraded the stem to a 110mm Deda Zero 100 Servizio Corse and changed the tires to Vittoria Rubino Pro III. The tires matches the green frame color and handlebar tape color perfectly, although not the image might show some color differences.


----------



## Zachariah

Greenduck said:


> My 2011 SuperSix as it looks now... Upgraded the stem to a 110mm Deda Zero 100 Servizio Corse and changed the tires to Vittoria Rubino Pro III. The tires matches the green frame color and handlebar tape color perfectly, although not the image might show some color differences.


Tires match beautifully....but the lower bar tape is just way off. I'd do white for perfect contrast instead....


----------



## nathanbal

AvantDale said:


> Easton EC90 tubular. Sram Red black rear derailleur.
> 
> Red,black,white is the new black!



what bar tape is that?


----------



## Sharknose

roadriderhd said:


> Just got the bike on Monday. Ordered new wheels on Tuesday. Should get them end of next week.


What wheels did you order?


----------



## roadriderhd

I ordered the Williams system 30's. Should get them tomorrow.


----------



## AvantDale

nathanbal said:


> what bar tape is that?


Stella Azzura Eleganza


----------



## Mnspokes

All nice pics..


----------



## nathanbal

Few changes to mine. Enve 68s, 3T stem / handlebar and a Quarq Cinqo. Weighs in at 6.8kg.


----------



## downhillmania

*My 2010 Super six*

Here it is. And I wouldn't trade it for almost anything...


----------



## MarvinK

AvantDale said:


> Stella Azzura Eleganza


That stuff has great grip. Lizard Skins doesn't look as cool, but has similar grip and much better durability.


----------



## lifanus

Yey, still waitting on clipless pedals and a few other things to arrive...


----------



## AvantDale

In the mean time...you can flip your stem and level your bars.


----------



## lifanus

AvantDale said:


> In the mean time...you can flip your stem and level your bars.


Can I do that? lol, i know not much about road bikes


----------



## asad137

My Slice, built up from a frameset. Mish-mash of SRAM components, Shimano wheels, Vision base bar, Felt aero extensions, Tektro brake calipers.


----------



## AvantDale

Thats pretty killer. I'd like me a TT bike one of these days.


----------



## thukl

OMG what a monstrosity!


----------



## trauma-md

*Evo*

Just arrived....


----------



## Zachariah

^^^I'm salivating uncontrollably....*SLURP*


----------



## colorado_felix

Hi everyone. I decided to come out of lurker mode to add some photos to this nice gallery of Cannondales.

Here's my pride and joy, a 1992 Cannondale 3.0 I purchased brand new in 1993 and still ride to this day despite having other bicycles.

Despite its reputation for being one of the harshest riding bikes out there, it is a veteran of a few dozen double centuries, Paris-Brest-Paris, etc. In all honesty I can't tell a big difference in comfort between this and my 2010 Litespeed Archon C2 carbon fiber bike. 

The photo below was taken at the 2004 Tour of Two Forests Double Century in California. I'll post a more recent photo soon.


----------



## colorado_felix

Here's a recent photo of my '92 3.0 in her latest configuration. Last year I ditched the triple crankset and installed Dura-Ace 7700 components all around (except for the RX100 downtube shifter for the front derailleur). Total weight is 19.0 lbs., which I could easily pare down if only I replaced the super heavy (2050g) but indestructible Mavic CXP30 wheels!

She still rides and looks like new, although admittedly the only items that are still original are the frame, aluminum fork, handlebars and aforementioned downtube shifter.


----------



## zamboni

trauma-md said:


> Just arrived....


Another great edition to your collection traumamd, please keep us posted with your impression.


----------



## ARPRINCE

That's my SYNAPSE and my XOOTR!


----------



## Turtle Torque

*My new ride*

















my 2011 cannondale synapse 6. upgraded wheels, tires, crank, and saddle. Loving this bike!


----------



## asad137

Turtle Torque said:


> my 2011 cannondale synapse 6. upgraded wheels, tires, crank, and saddle. Loving this bike!


Nice lookin' bike, and nice bike stand 

Asad


----------



## Turtle Torque

asad137 said:


> Nice lookin' bike, and nice bike stand
> 
> Asad


Hahaha! thanks! I've been trying to find a nice simple stand and googling one has been rather difficult, so when in doubt...get your power drill out.


----------



## lifanus

Got some new photos up~

Went from this...









To this...


----------



## -dustin

Turtle Torque said:


> my 2011 cannondale synapse 6. upgraded wheels, tires, crank, and saddle. Loving this bike!


Please tell me that seatpost was cut...


----------



## skcihs

My new SS build


----------



## Turtle Torque

-dustin said:


> Please tell me that seatpost was cut...


Yep. Seatpost had to be cut.


----------



## ph0enix

A couple of recent photos:


----------



## Dan Gerous

lifanus said:


>


What's with the pink?


----------



## Zachariah

^^^Pink crank protectors?????


----------



## Dan Gerous

Zachariah said:


> ^^^Pink crank protectors?????


And pink downtube section protector? :?


----------



## Devastator

Pretty sure thats lavender fellas.


----------



## hmai18

Demo'ing some new wheels for fun:


Day 188: I Like It Fast and Deep by Hung.QM, on Flickr


----------



## independentmind

asad137 said:


> My Slice, built up from a frameset. Mish-mash of SRAM components, Shimano wheels, Vision base bar, Felt aero extensions, Tektro brake calipers.


I saw a couple of these at the Peterborough half-ironman this Sunday, the matte finish looks really good in person, actually the whole bike looks way better in person.

On a side note, how do you sit on the nose of that saddle? I went to an Adamo on my tri bike and haven't looked back since.


----------



## asad137

independentmind said:


> On a side note, how do you sit on the nose of that saddle? I went to an Adamo on my tri bike and haven't looked back since.


I don't  It's slammed all the way forward in the picture and I try to sit on it like I sit on a regular saddle. But...it's actually not forward enough for me, so I have an Adamo waiting to be installed.

Asad


----------



## Greenduck

hmai18 said:


> Demo'ing some new wheels for fun:
> 
> 
> Day 188: I Like It Fast and Deep by Hung.QM, on Flickr


This looks AMAZING!! Love the color... The combination of a small frame and carbon wheels looks great.


----------



## lifanus

Dan Gerous said:


> What's with the pink?


lol, gaffers tape


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

First post! I'm new to the road bike thing having started in March of this year and I'm loving it. I began on a 2005 Specialized Allez with entry level components. The frame was a little big so I bought this Six13 Saeco and swapped over the components along with FSA stem and bars. Even with my inexperience the difference was immediately noticeable. Next step is a Sram Force upgrade and then wheels. So excuse the frankenbike for now.


----------



## lifanus

Just got a Kurt Kinetic Road Machine, now I can avoid the dreadful 110F Texas heat and ride at home, while watching my fav show on hulu.com...


----------



## jcgill

All beautiful bikes in here.

Here is my CAAD 10-3 Ultegra 54cm.
All stock except i added Ultegra 6700 calipers and the Bontrager green bar tape, which matches surprizing well!


----------



## Marty McFly

My first roadie, still with the stickers and reflectors on...Synapse 6 Apex 2011 in 56cm:


----------



## Turtle Torque

Marty McFly said:


> My first roadie, still with the stickers and reflectors on...Synapse 6 Apex 2011 in 56cm:


That's a good looking synapse :thumbsup:


----------



## Caad9Rider88

I built up this Systemsix a few months ago, but finally got around to posting a picture of it. I was really amazed how much better this bike handles compared to my Caad9. In my opinion, it's one of the best color schemes that Cannondale made for the Systemsix.


----------



## AvantDale

Picked up a Rotor crankset.


----------



## rollinrob

Here my new to me CAAD 9. Got it in March 2011 from Ebay. I switched out the fork to an Alpha q to lighten it up a bit. Weighs in at 16.4. It is amazing how stiff the bottom bracket and front end is yet it manages to remain comfortable for rides of up to 3 hours.


----------



## Hank5

Just purchased the same bike last week. Quickly put 40 miles on it. The only thing that held me back was the seat.... Too uncomfortable, but a dream to ride.


----------



## Hower131

Riding for a Cannondale Factory backed team...Here is my 2011 CAAD 10 Crit bike!
love it more then my super six!


----------



## aengbretson

Went for a ride this morning then cleaned her up, thought it was worth taking a picture, especially with the new white hüdz...


----------



## JKOST

ph0enix said:


> A couple of recent photos:


ph0enix - I'm looking at buying this model /color SuperSix. One thing I'm sort of wondering about is the matte finish? What is your opinion on it? The test bike I rode looked sort of scuffed up - probably just dirt. It seems to me that a clearcoat finish would be easier to keep looking nice, but maybe I'm worrying about nothing. 

Others with this finish - opinions?


----------



## zsir

DSC01162 by sdsdcv, on Flickr


----------



## Wood Devil

*2010 caad9 5*


----------



## Cni2i

aengbretson said:


> Went for a ride this morning then cleaned her up, thought it was worth taking a picture, especially with the new white hüdz...


I like your setup. Bike looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i

*Just put on new wheels....*










'10 SuperSix HM
Sram Red Shifters
Sram Red Rear Derailleur
Sram Force F Derailleur
Sram PC1090R chain
Cannodale SL Hollowgram Cranks
Ritchey carbon stem
S-works carbon bars
Tompson Masterpiece post
Prologo Nago Evo Nack saddle
Feather Brakes
Dura Ace C24s clinchers
Dura Ace housing
S-works Turbo Tires and tubes
Ultegra cassette
Look Keo Max pedals
Aerus carbon cages

14.1 lbs.


----------



## Greenduck

Mounted new Vittoria Rubino Pro III tires in lime and got a 110mm Deda Zero 100 Servizio Corse. Also cut down the steerer tube to its minimum...


----------



## Sharknose

Love the slammed stem - wish my back could handle that. Is that a Vittoria decal on the top tube? Did it come with the tires?


----------



## Greenduck

Sharknose said:


> Love the slammed stem - wish my back could handle that. Is that a Vittoria decal on the top tube? Did it come with the tires?


The Vittoria stickers came with the tires. They actually came in two big decals and two small decals. I used the small decals. Its not the greatest quality so they'll be removed soon...


----------



## ARPRINCE

I upgraded the crank+pedal and the wheels. Totally different feel riding this one from the stock model. Really happy with it especially the wheels.


----------



## Slayer33

Just saw this thread. Guess I'll post my 2011 SuperSix 5 here too


----------



## CAADEL

ARPRINCE said:


> I upgraded the crank+pedal and the wheels. Totally different feel riding this one from the stock model. Really happy with it especially the wheels.


 :yikes:


> Rule #34 / Mountain bike shoes and pedals have their place.
> 
> On a mountain bike.


Velominati


----------



## heybrady

Love this thread! Just picked up this CAAD8 Tiagra from Craigslist in almost new condition. Still dialing in the fit, but so far so good. Only things added so far are a bottle cage, saddle bag, and m520 pedals from my mtb.

Can anyone tell me the specs on the C4 stem? The frame is a 60cm, if that matters.


----------



## twiggy

Greenduck said:


> Mounted new Vittoria Rubino Pro III tires in lime and got a 110mm Deda Zero 100 Servizio Corse. Also cut down the steerer tube to its minimum...


Wow.... that bike is SICK! ... I've always liked that frame colour but you've taken it to a whole other level with the matching tires and tape. Well done!


----------



## jlandry

^^^ The most beautiful Cannondale I've ever seen.


----------



## ChubaDub

bad cell pic








monday she's mine!


----------



## tommytater

This is my 1997 Cannondale. I'm still pretty green to the road bike scene but I'm for sure addicted.
Going by the bottom bracket numbers its a 1997. I jut don't know what model.
The rear cassette is 24,21,19,17,15,13 and the chainrings are 42,53. It has downtube shifters but looking at Cannondale adds from 97 my bike should have the Brake/Shift levers. If anyone knows how I could get ahold of original equipment let me know. 
<a href="https://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/?action=view&current=47529d83.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/47529d83.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/?action=view&current=e6ea6c14.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/e6ea6c14.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/?action=view&current=cc479a57.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/cc479a57.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/?action=view&current=2cbcc837.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/2cbcc837.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sherlock

tommytater said:


> This is my 1997 Cannondale. I'm still pretty green to the road bike scene but I'm for sure addicted.
> Going by the bottom bracket numbers its a 1997. I jut don't know what model.
> The rear cassette is 24,21,19,17,15,13 and the chainrings are 42,53. It has downtube shifters but looking at Cannondale adds from 97 my bike should have the Brake/Shift levers. If anyone knows how I could get ahold of original equipment let me know


It's a CAAD3—take a look here for info: allcdale.com » Cannondale CAAD3


----------



## independentmind

That CAAD3 is awesome, I would love to see some STI shifters on there. Or better yet, keep it classic and clean up the bartape, polish up the crankset and chrome components. A lovelly classic.

Thanks for the link sherlock, that's some interesting history.


----------



## tommytater

Thanks for the input. I was more wondering what sub model it was. I understand its a CAAD3. But theres a few models for sure under that.


----------



## sherlock

To be honest, I'm not 100% sure. I can't find a match for a 13-24T 6-speed rear w/ 42/53 front and down-tube shifters. It's possible the groupset could have been modified for differing gearing.

Are there any markings on the downtube shifters, cassette or crank to indicate what groupset it has? The 105 groupset could be a potential match since it was offered with DT shifters in 1997. Also, are the forks alloy, carbon with alloy steerer or full carbon?


----------



## tommytater

The forks are carbon. Im sure the groupset was changed over the years. probly stole for someones newer bike and the older stuff put on my bike or whatever. Whats strange to me is no model on the frame. All the pics of older bikes have R500 or 800 or whatever model it was on the back bone.
<a href="https://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/?action=view&current=efd30c02.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/efd30c02.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/?action=view&current=2d6eac2d.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/2d6eac2d.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/?action=view&current=ae69363c.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/ae69363c.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/?action=view&current=b8ee1f0f.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/b8ee1f0f.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/?action=view&current=4495a9e4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/Tommytater/4495a9e4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## garethjohn

trauma-md said:


> Just arrived....


Seriously - hands down the best looking bike I've seen!! :yikes:

For some reason looks better than stock pics. Love the green kforce kit


----------



## silkroad

Another CAAD3.


----------



## AvantDale

Love the Silk Roads! Frame is kind of like a predecessor to the System Six.


----------



## Zombie John

2011 Synapse Cabon 6 Apex

Just did my first 50 mile ride on it the other day. I really like it!


----------



## CAADEL

@silkroad

How many pounds is your CAAD3 Silk? And how's the ride feels like?


----------



## silkroad

AvantDale said:


> Love the Silk Roads! Frame is kind of like a predecessor to the System Six.


 sometimes its cool to be different  



CAADEL said:


> @silkroad
> 
> How many pounds is your CAAD3 Silk? And how's the ride feels like?


Hi! Im pretty sure its at "heavier" side, stock says its around 23.8 lbs. I added bottle cages, f/r lights and computer so i think this should be somewhere 24/25 lbs. Ride feels stiff and solid when the headshok is locked, i can't really comment on handling since this is my first road bike but i find it "forgiving" when i do sudden turns going downhill.


----------



## ourdiales

*Betsy*

Here is a pic of my caad 10 with ultegra components...only add im considering are the mavic sl


----------



## ourdiales

*Betsy*

here is a pic of my caad 10, im really diggin this bike especially when it out performs most carbon frames!!!


----------



## jdp211

First pic is most recent, but figured I had to post one with my Zipps
Build is as follows:
Supersix Hi-mod 54
SRAM Red group
Hollowgram cranks 172.5 with Stronglight chainrings 53-39
EE Brakes
Zipp SL bars
3T team stem
3T Doric Team seatpost
Tune Speedneedle alcantara
Easton EA90 aero wheels
Zipp 606 Firecrest Tubulars
Tune DC14 skewers
Speedplay Zero Titanium pedals


----------



## Millzy32

illlili said:


> Her Synapse and my Supersix


Love the all Black and White look of the Super Six. Same look I'm going for on my CAAD10 4.


----------



## bent_remy

*Six 6*

My first road bike. Had it for about 3 weeks and love every minuet of it. No real upgrades to speak of yet. Just 105 pedals so far.


----------



## mogarbage

jdp211 said:


> First pic is most recent, but figured I had to post one with my Zipps


Great looking bike. any plans on cutting down the steer tube?


----------



## hmai18

Day 244: Calm Before the Storm by Hung.QM, on Flickr


----------



## Zachariah

hmai18 said:


> Day 244: Calm Before the Storm by Hung.QM, on Flickr


Nice CAAD10!


----------



## swiftynyc

My humble 08 caad 9 'r6' with minor upgrades

-stock *cough*tiagra*cough groupset
-Neuvation R28 wheelset
-Cinelli bar and stem
-Selle Italia SLR gel flow


----------



## hmai18

Took better photos this afternoon:


2011 CAAD10 by Hung.QM, on Flickr


----------



## Greenduck

Nice CAAD10. Love the simple look of it. But I would definitely remove the sticker on the seat tube.

What size is it? 48? Small bikes looks the best IMO.


----------



## alf1096

Everyones looks good keep them coming.


----------



## hmai18

It's a 50.


----------



## lucascarvajal

*Custom Build Supersix himod*

52 cm Frame
Bontrager XXX Seatpost,Stem,Handlebar and Bottle cages
Sram Red Group (Dura Ace chain and cassette)
Zero Negative Brakes
Selle San Marco Concor team saddle
Easton EC90 Aero Clincher
Speed Play Zero TI Pedals
Bontrager r4 Tires
Garmin Edge 800
14.5 Pounds


----------



## polosport8462

*Cannondale Super 6*

View attachment 240464


Here is my lovely bike Cannondale Super 6.


----------



## Cni2i

polosport8462 said:


> View attachment 240464
> 
> 
> Here is my lovely bike Cannondale Super 6.


Great looking bike. Nice and clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## polosport8462

Cni2i said:


> Great looking bike. Nice and clean. :thumbsup:


thank you so much............


----------



## AvantDale

Did a slight refresh on the front end. Cables and tape almost made the bike feel new again.










SRAM frame protector









Easton fork...lol...impulse buy...:mad2:


----------



## aengbretson

AvantDale - what kind of shift and brake housing are you running?


----------



## AvantDale

Shifter cables are Jagwire. Brakes are Aztec Powerlines. Some kind of compression-less cable.

I was originally going to get the Gore Ride On shifter cables...but decided not to.


----------



## skaruda_23

*Just a few upgrades...*

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/skaruda_23/DSCN0661.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/skaruda_23/DSCN0652.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/skaruda_23/DSCN0647.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/skaruda_23/DSCN0643-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/skaruda_23/DSCN0644-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## hmai18

^ Niiiiiiice.

I wanted one of those for years.


----------



## ArnoJanssen

My '12 CAAD10 Ultegra has arrived, see http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/cadd10-gallery-243978-post3554347.html#post3554347


----------



## Devastator

New matte cages! :ihih:









A bit closer pic


----------



## jboyd122

Very Nice!


----------



## jboyd122

hmai18 said:


> Took better photos this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 2011 CAAD10 by Hung.QM, on Flickr


Looks really good. I hope to be picking up a CAAD10 for myself soon.


----------



## trauma-md

My new EVO. 14.4 lbs with pedals. Changes from stock include carbon Antares, SRM w/SRAM chainrings, and RSys SLRs. 

All of the black areas are actually bare carbon which isn't what I expected. 

The frame is now totally DI2 manufactured. No silver plastic covers where the cable stops are supposed to be and a dedicated battery mount. They didn't even place a hole behind the BB for the cable guide to come through.
View attachment 241227
View attachment 241228
View attachment 241229


----------



## twiggy

Nice!! Would love to see some pics of that baby out in the sunlight if you ever have time!


----------



## veloci1

this is my new SS non-h mod. it rides like dream.


----------



## briguy32161

2011 Synapse 5 Alloy new white bar tape


----------



## trikobe

trauma-md said:


> My new EVO. 14.4 lbs with pedals. Changes from stock include carbon Antares, SRM w/SRAM chainrings, and RSys SLRs.
> 
> All of the black areas are actually bare carbon which isn't what I expected.
> 
> The frame is now totally DI2 manufactured. No silver plastic covers where the cable stops are supposed to be and a dedicated battery mount. They didn't even place a hole behind the BB for the cable guide to come through.
> View attachment 241227
> View attachment 241228
> View attachment 241229



Wow !!!! You must be rolling in dough. To first have a team evo with SRM to only sell it off and get a evo di2 with another SRM. Awesome.


----------



## jboyd122

My new CAAD10-4. I brought it home earlier in the week and finally got a break in the weather to take it out for the first time. It fits like a glove and I'm really happy with the rival group with force crank. My first road bike and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Clueless Morgan

2010 CAAD9-4. Out riding after Hurricane Irene. Tree took out utility lines, top of pole and transformer and then completely blocked the street. I had to do a bit of cyclocross carrying the bike through the athletic field to the left in order to get around the tree.


----------



## shortygotups23

This bike looks great. What year is it?


----------



## mwags

Hooben said:


> My 1995 2.8 R-800


Love those Neuvation wheels, which ones are they?


----------



## cds01

56 cm R700/CAAD 8, really only changed out saddle and pedals and threw on the tri extensions.


----------



## Clueless Morgan

shortygotups23 said:


> This bike looks great. What year is it?


What, mine? 2010 CAAD9. Last year for "Handmade in USA"


----------



## eminefes

I've had my 2011 Supersix 4 Rival for five days now and I love it. 158 miles on it so far. VERY fun bike.


----------



## aengbretson

Finally got all the warranty stuff sorted out with Cannondale so here is what replaced my SystemSix! At first I really missed the aluminum/carbon look but this bike is starting to grow on me  I built it up on Tuesday, swapping over everything I could from the old System with the exception of the stem (stock SystemSix one wouldn't "work" with the lines of the new bike) and the wheels which I recently built myself (OP/105 32 3x).


----------



## jinxkal

What hpn to your system Six? Crack?


----------



## aengbretson

jinxkal said:


> What hpn to your system Six? Crack?


Corrosion (galvanic) at the carbon/aluminum joints, it was causing degradation of the clear coat and would eventually result in cracking.


----------



## bordercolliesam

aengbretson said:


> Finally got all the warranty stuff sorted out with Cannondale so here is what replaced my SystemSix! At first I really missed the aluminum/carbon look but this bike is starting to grow on me  I built it up on Tuesday, swapping over everything I could from the old System with the exception of the stem (stock SystemSix one wouldn't "work" with the lines of the new bike) and the wheels which I recently built myself (OP/105 32 3x).


Really nice bike, but what happened to your previous bike?


----------



## bordercolliesam

Really nice bike mate but what happened to your other bike then?


----------



## twiggy

bordercolliesam said:


> Really nice bike mate but what happened to your other bike then?


See the post immediately above yours.... galvanic corrosion... therefore warranty... therefore old frame either back to Cannondale or destroyed by the dealer I suppose?


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

twiggy said:


> therefore old frame either back to Cannondale or destroyed by the dealer I suppose?


One of the shop mechanics just got a new frame!


----------



## bordercolliesam

Cheers mate, don't know what's wrong with my settings but didn't see.that previous post, its only showing one post at a time.....


----------



## rollinrob

Heres my 2010 Supersix HM and my CAAD 9 during ride this past month. 

The system Six pic was taken during a ride in the California foothills around around Auburn CA, the Forest-hill bridge to be specific...

Caad 9 pic was taken during a ride up Indian Hill.

Anyone riding in the Sacramento, CA area should know these areas. Enjoy from NoCAL!


----------



## lifanus

just cleaned it......


----------



## sportsaddict99

I've gotten lots of complements on simple my CAAD 8, must be the paint scheme


----------



## s4one

New 2011 build, changed from a 54 to a 56 and its working out a lot better. Swapped from a compact handlebar to traditional as well. 

I thought the bar tape was all white with fizik letters but it turned out to be two toned. Imma leave it for now, seems to be growing on me. 

Will most likely remove a few spacers and cut the fork tube after a few more rides but I just built it up today.


----------



## hypercycler

2010 Synapse Carbon 3 (just sold) and 2010 Super Six HM. I love both bikes


----------



## MarvinK

Greenduck said:


> Mounted new Vittoria Rubino Pro III tires in lime and got a 110mm Deda Zero 100 Servizio Corse. Also cut down the steerer tube to its minimum...


The bike already looks awesome.. but some lime green Speedplay Zeros would look great.


----------



## pg12340

^Awesome!


----------



## rfrich74

Greenduck's bike is exactly what I had envisioned for my SS.


----------



## trickle

Love the slammage on Greenduck's ride.

Here is my summer (Australian summer that is) crit bike

2010 CAAD9-1


----------



## AvantDale

Pink tape for the month of October. 32mm Reynolds carbon tubulars.


----------



## Andy STi

My CAAD 9 cross bike.


----------



## aengbretson

^^WANT^^

I'd trade my Stevens for a CAAD9X in a heartbeat.


----------



## fightcity

Fascinating I can only go up to page 65 and that stops with posts made in 2009. How are u guys seeing all the other posts?


----------



## vnptech1

what happend, no one has bought a cannondale since 09


----------



## fightcity

Well that explains it.


----------



## eminefes

fightcity said:


> Fascinating I can only go up to page 65 and that stops with posts made in 2009. How are u guys seeing all the other posts?


See the tab above that says "display modes"? Click that and you'll find that you're probably in "hybrid" mode. Switch it to "linear."


----------



## Zachariah

*2007 Cannondale System Six Dura Ace*

Sub-16 pounds of road rocketry. Only thing SRAM Red is that 11-28t climbing cassette...


----------



## Devastator

Zachariah said:


> Sub-16 pounds of road rocketry. Only thing SRAM Red is that 11-28t climbing cassette...


Sweet bike, that paint scheme is classy. Some people say the cassette is noisy, but I love my Red cassette.


----------



## trauma-md

Zachariah said:


> Sub-16 pounds of road rocketry. Only thing SRAM Red is that 11-28t climbing cassette...


Shimano, SRAM AND Campy on the same bike...diplomatic, indeed.


----------



## AvantDale

Back to stock...


----------



## Zachariah

AvantDale said:


> Back to stock...


Why the downgrade? Did you sell it?


----------



## AvantDale

I bought a Cervelo S2 and swapped all the parts onto that.


----------



## Zachariah

A friend offered to trade my System Six for his 2011 Cervelo S2 with Red and Reynolds tubulars. I took one ride and said no thanks...


----------



## zamboni

Good call Zac.


----------



## AvantDale

I like the ride of the S2 better than the System. Power transfer feels about the same, but with a much smoother ride. Its also a pound lighter at 14.08.


----------



## mi77915

Here's mine. Only had it for a couple of weeks and just love this bike (2012 - CX3)!! It's a big departure from my road bike (Giant OCR-2)

Tom


----------



## epicwarrior

I'm in C dale heaven!


----------



## red elvis

AvantDale said:


> I like the ride of the S2 better than the System. Power transfer feels about the same, but with a much smoother ride. Its also a pound lighter at 14.08.


did you post a picture at the cervelo thread? i'm still deciding between an S2 and a supersix hi mod. the S2 is about $200 more.


----------



## spinnekop

*New lady in the house*


----------



## teflondog

After seeing all of your bikes, I'm almost embarassed to post my entry level CAAD8. I picked it up on sale last month to use as a commuter since my Cervelo was taking some abuse on the less than stellar roads here. I planned on switching out the Sora components, but they're not as bad as people say. I'll wait until they break before swapping them out for a 105 group. 

<a href="https://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/teflondog/?action=view&current=caad8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/teflondog/caad8.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/teflondog/?action=view&current=caad8-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/teflondog/caad8-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

The only things I changed were the saddle and bar tape.


----------



## climbinthebigring

spinnekop said:


>


:eek6: Wow is that a pretty bike. I can't think of a single thing that I would do differently.


----------



## knucklesandwich

teflondog said:


> After seeing all of your bikes, I'm almost embarassed to post my entry level CAAD8. I picked it up on sale last month to use as a commuter since my Cervelo was taking some abuse on the less than stellar roads here. I planned on switching out the Sora components, but they're not as bad as people say. I'll wait until they break before swapping them out for a 105 group.
> 
> <a href="https://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/teflondog/?action=view&current=caad8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/teflondog/caad8.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/teflondog/?action=view&current=caad8-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m636/teflondog/caad8-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> The only things I changed were the saddle and bar tape.


Don't apologize for anything. Any bike that gets you out on the roads is a good one. I rode Sora for over 10k miles before I wore it out.


----------



## AvantDale

red elvis said:


> did you post a picture at the cervelo thread? i'm still deciding between an S2 and a supersix hi mod. the S2 is about $200 more.


No I did not. I'll put one up later today.

I almost got a Super Six non HM.

I test rode both...used my own wheels on the final test rides. I went with the S2,

What spec S2 are you looking at? Why is it 200 more than the HM?


----------



## veloci1

Here is my 2011 SuperSix after finishing my set up and adding a Syntace P6 seatpost and Syntace Stem.


----------



## red elvis

spinnekop said:


>


i test ride a 2012 giant tcr and a 2011 cannondale super six hi-mod today and picked the super six frameset over the tcr. i went back few hours later to drop off my bike and they said it will be ready by tuesday the earliest. they also gave me a discount on the fsa kforce seatpost to match my kforce cockpit. stoked!


----------



## cyclingmo

*Evo*

13.9lbs as pictured. Size 50.


----------



## independentmind

spinnekop said:


>


I'm not a campy guy, but I gotta say those shifters look beautifully designed.

Yeah I know, off topic.


----------



## red elvis

it's not off topic i think. the shifters you're talking about are installed on a cannondale bike.


----------



## independentmind

red elvis said:


> it's not off topic i think. the shifters you're talking about are installed on a cannondale bike.


  To restore balance in the universe, I'll re-post a pic of my Caad9 when I take it off the work stand. I'm overhauling it a little, trimming cables, new shifters, shortening the cockpit and adding some Thomson goodness.


----------



## red elvis

i'm also posting a picture of my new bike when i get them.


----------



## markito200

*my Caad 10*


----------



## nathanbal

spinnekop said:


>


are they FSA DA79 chainrings? have you had any issue with these and the quarq?


----------



## red elvis

i just got my cannondale tonight but tomorrow i will be riding back to the shop so they can cut the excess steerer tube. they couldn't do it tonight because i got to the shop late.


----------



## AvantDale

markito200 said:


>


Nice! Love the slammed stem.


----------



## rollinrob

*MY Ebay special*

I have only had it about a month, puchased it on ebay for 1200.00! I have a Caad 9 and this is a huge improvement. I put some Rol Volants on her and she rolls as smooth as my SuperSix! Cannonade really got it right. Great Bike


----------



## spinnekop

nathanbal said:


> are they FSA DA79 chainrings? have you had any issue with these and the quarq?


Nathabal....sorry, only saw your post now.

No, no issues whatsoever. I have been riding with them for about 2 years now. Bought April 2010 :thumbsup:


----------



## npentic

Hi everyone,

this is my CAAD9 '07, 54.
105 groupset, fulcrum R5, ritchey wcs cockpit, Fizik Arione saddle, Look pedals.
Bike is great, loving every minute on it.

Greetings from Croatia.

Nick


----------



## independentmind

red elvis said:


> i'm also posting a picture of my new bike when i get them.


Any pics of the super six yet?

I finished up the maintenance on my CAAD9, but the front derailleur trimming is driving me NUTS! I've never been able to set that up properly.


----------



## alexdelli

my caad 10 from italy


----------



## red elvis

here are some photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Winters

SR900 Athena Team Chorus


----------



## mwags

*My 2011 Supersix 3*

2011 Supersix 3
Full Ultegra
FSA SL-K Cranks
3T Dorico LT Seatpost
FSA K-Force Bars
FSA OS-99 Stem
Selle Italia SLR Flow Saddle
Easton EA90 SLX Wheels

View attachment 246732


View attachment 246733


View attachment 246734


----------



## Winters

Winters said:


> SR900 Athena Team Chorus


First gen 3.0 frames ...

*Are wondering why gen 2.8 came after gen 3.0 ???*

...... Because gen refers to the frame weight 3.0 pounds was fine in '89 .... but later 2.8 was greater.

..... SR900's below Athena and a special Chorus.


----------



## Wyatt963

Here is my bike, which I built up in 2003, it is built with a Campagnolo Chorus 10 speed group, and Campagnolo Nucleon wheelset. I did not ride it for the next 6 years, as I was too busy raising a family. Now at the age of 48 I am back on the bike, and enjoying it.
I


----------



## Winters

Wyatt963.

Hey that attaching pics isn't straight forward is it ??? Took me a couple of tries. Had to scroll down, upload pics, submit the post, read the How to Post Pics a few times, and when my SR900 photo did make it up, it's postage stamp size. 

Good luck, keep at it.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

My old friend, now gone to a new home. Stock except for Ultegra brakes and Shimano Alias saddle. Great ride, smooth and responsive.


----------



## Wyatt963

Okay I'll try this to post this with a picture once again.


----------



## trauma-md

EVO Red with Hollowgram SRM, RSys SLR and upgraded carbon bits. 13.6 lb with pedals. Love this ride!


----------



## twiggy

Holy s**t! I have the same bike (sans upgrades) on the way, and since I'd like to put a 0-setback post on I'm particularly interested in your post and matching stem!.... where did you manage to find them in that colour? Thanks! ...looks great!


----------



## Sharknose

13.6 lbs with a powermeter crank? That's just insane. It's a great looking bike - congratulations.


----------



## nathanbal

trauma... what happened to the di2??


----------



## trauma-md

nathanbal said:


> trauma... what happened to the di2??


Selling it actually. Freeing up money for more bikes.


----------



## twiggy

Did you buy that stem/post on Ebay? I've been googling like mad since seeing your bike but I can't seem to find the Green FSA stuff anywhere else... and then I'm a bit leary as to whether the Ebay stuff is legit or not?


----------



## btompkins0112

My Six Carbon.....upgraded with Ultegra, Mavic Ksyriums (and Shimano Dura Ace C50 race wheels).


----------



## alexdelli

Cool


----------



## Lil Dale

btompkins0112 said:


> My Six Carbon.....upgraded with Ultegra, Mavic Ksyriums (and Shimano Dura Ace C50 race wheels).


 Very nice except for that iPad on top of the stem!


----------



## Dan Gerous

Lil Dale said:


> Very nice except for that iPad on top of the stem!


I thought it was tray... to put coffee, a plate of pasta or something.


----------



## btompkins0112

Lil Dale said:


> Very nice except for that iPad on top of the stem!


Haha! Thanks.....an iPhone 4s is actually a pretty sweet cycling computer.....


----------



## trauma-md

twiggy said:


> Did you buy that stem/post on Ebay? I've been googling like mad since seeing your bike but I can't seem to find the Green FSA stuff anywhere else... and then I'm a bit leary as to whether the Ebay stuff is legit or not?


I actually had the Liquigas team version EVO which came with the bar and post, I was able to find the stem on evilBay. It was from Taiwan, it is legit. It weighed exactly the same as my KNOWN factory OEM OS99. :thumbsup:


----------



## freezing_snowman

Got this used caad9 frame recently.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Sweet looking ride there.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SSRider

New to me 2011 CAAD10
Ultegra Group, FSA SLK cranks, Deda cockpit
Stan's Alpha 340, Tune Mig 70/Mag 180 wheels


----------



## nathanbal

trauma-md said:


> I actually had the Liquigas team version EVO which came with the bar and post, I was able to find the stem on evilBay. It was from Taiwan, it is legit. It weighed exactly the same as my KNOWN factory OEM OS99. :thumbsup:


im just about to get a handlebar for my scalpel...

green fsa | eBay


----------



## trauma-md

nathanbal said:


> im just about to get a handlebar for my scalpel...
> 
> green fsa | eBay



That will be awesome!!!


----------



## btompkins0112

SSRider said:


> New to me 2011 CAAD10
> Ultegra Group, FSA SLK cranks, Deda cockpit
> Stan's Alpha 340, Tune Mig 70/Mag 180 wheels


 Awesome CAAD!! How do you like the Alpha 340's?? I am currently running my Ksyriums tubeless, but am considering getting an Alpha 340 wheelset......:thumbsup:


----------



## btompkins0112

Here's a pic of my 'dale with the Dura Ace C50's and Challenge Criterium Open Tubulars.


----------



## supman

Here's my new to me Six13 :


----------



## veloci1

supman, nice System Six. how do you like the ride quality?
what stem is that?


----------



## supman

Nice, but not a System Six, it's a Six13.:wink5:
I ride it only one time for the moment, so i can't say anything about the ride quality.
The stem is a Giant Contact, 110 mm 8°, it is too long for me, i need a 80 mm.


----------



## Propofol

Just finished building this today. 13.9lb with my other wheels (Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL).


----------



## larrycrap

*My new SuperSix*

She comes in at 15.9 lbs with speedplay zero's


----------



## Devastator

I like the white stem, definitely gona replace mine with white.


----------



## twiggy

trauma-md said:


> EVO Red with Hollowgram SRM, RSys SLR and upgraded carbon bits. 13.6 lb with pedals. Love this ride!


Your Seat post clamp... was that an e-bay purchase as well?? I was looking at those FSA posts online today (Although I'm also considering a USE Alien - doesn't look as nice but its light!) ...I saw some KCNC seat post clamps in green but the green looks too dark... I see 'Woodman' apple green clamps but they're about it for that colour?


----------



## are

Nice bike. Is that a 54cm or a 52cm?

edit: referring to SSRider's Caad 10.


----------



## metoou2

Larrycrap,
don't know that I've ever seen that paint scheme on the SSix. Is it custom or is it a Euro paint scheme?


----------



## Roadrider22

Larrycrap: How is the shifting with the FSA SLK crank? Can you compare to a DA 7900 crank? Thanks.


----------



## larrycrap

*RE:My New supersix*

The color is available in the US called matte black BBq. My last bike was all ultegra, so this is the first time riding the FSA's. Only been on a couple rides, but so far, the shifting seems to be nice.


----------



## rolle1br

aengbretson said:


> Finally got all the warranty stuff sorted out with Cannondale so here is what replaced my SystemSix! At first I really missed the aluminum/carbon look but this bike is starting to grow on me  I built it up on Tuesday, swapping over everything I could from the old System with the exception of the stem (stock SystemSix one wouldn't "work" with the lines of the new bike) and the wheels which I recently built myself (OP/105 32 3x).


I did the same thing and also miss my aluminum/carbon look. Did they send you the fork? My warranty replacement only came with the frame....?


----------



## aengbretson

Initially I only received a frame. When I asked Cannondale about this they said "our warranty says we will replace the defective part, which was the frame. Your fork will work with the frame we provided." I told them that while yes it would work, it would also look terrible and people have always commented on how good the system six looked and that there are very few Cannondales where I live so what happens when they ask why I have a matte frame and a gloss fork? I tell them "Cannondale wasn't willing to send a matching fork" and then I implied that I would not say anything positive about their warranty (even though they got me the replacement frame in about a week which was nice).

So in the end the shop sold me a fork at cost and I was on my way. I've talked with a bunch of different shop owners in my area and they were all a little surprised that a company would want someone representing their brand on a bike that looked like ass. My advice: talk to the owner of the shop or even better yet the shop's brand rep and hopefully they can work something out for you.


----------



## MarvinK

aengbretson said:


> Initially I only received a frame. When I asked Cannondale about this they said "our warranty says we will replace the defective part, which was the frame. Your fork will work with the frame we provided." I told them that while yes it would work, it would also look terrible and people have always commented on how good the system six looked and that there are very few Cannondales where I live so what happens when they ask why I have a matte frame and a gloss fork? I tell them "Cannondale wasn't willing to send a matching fork" and then I implied that I would not say anything positive about their warranty (even though they got me the replacement frame in about a week which was nice).
> 
> So in the end the shop sold me a fork at cost and I was on my way. I've talked with a bunch of different shop owners in my area and they were all a little surprised that a company would want someone representing their brand on a bike that looked like ass. My advice: talk to the owner of the shop or even better yet the shop's brand rep and hopefully they can work something out for you.


I think you will find similar treatment from most big brands. What you got in the end was more than fair.


----------



## Propofol

aengbretson said:


> Initially I only received a frame. When I asked Cannondale about this they said "our warranty says we will replace the defective part, which was the frame. Your fork will work with the frame we provided." I told them that while yes it would work, it would also look terrible and people have always commented on how good the system six looked and that there are very few Cannondales where I live so what happens when they ask why I have a matte frame and a gloss fork? I tell them "Cannondale wasn't willing to send a matching fork" and then I implied that I would not say anything positive about their warranty (even though they got me the replacement frame in about a week which was nice).
> 
> So in the end the shop sold me a fork at cost and I was on my way. I've talked with a bunch of different shop owners in my area and they were all a little surprised that a company would want someone representing their brand on a bike that looked like ass. My advice: talk to the owner of the shop or even better yet the shop's brand rep and hopefully they can work something out for you.


This shouldn't be a surprise. Your fork is still perfectly functional and Cannondale doesn't owe you a free fork merely for aesthetic reasons. This policy isn't unique to Cannondale either.

Cannondale usually will sell a new fork at a discount or at cost when you obtain a warranty replacement frame without any hassle. Were you discussing this with Cannondale directly or with someone at your LBS?


----------



## rolle1br

Propofol said:


> This shouldn't be a surprise. Your fork is still perfectly functional and Cannondale doesn't owe you a free fork merely for aesthetic reasons. This policy isn't unique to Cannondale either.
> 
> Cannondale usually will sell a new fork at a discount or at cost when you obtain a warranty replacement frame without any hassle. Were you discussing this with Cannondale directly or with someone at your LBS?


I was working with a friend at another LBS. I just didnt worry about it because it doesnt look that bad and I considered myself lucky to get warranty in the first place. I didnt want to push my luck you know? But thanks for the tips, I will look into it if come next race season it starts to bother me!


----------



## tonino

*my system six*

Hello everyone, am new here, i have a beautiful system six, used to be charles wegelius personal bike (team liquigas), and i need to let go the frame set. any selling price sugestion? i'm really confused. Thanks


----------



## primalcarl

I've had this a while now but love it too much to replace it!


----------



## tonino

she's an agressive beauty.


----------



## twiggy

My baby just came in yesterday.... Ironically the day that our weather in Calgary went from unseasonably warm to unusually cold (ie -25 Degrees C)... So far all I've had time to do is take her home and start fiddling with the stem height... Will cut it down once I'm sure its in the right spot... still debating whether or not to leave a spacer on top...TBD.

Some changes I'll be doing in the next while:
- Trading the stock 50T chainring for one of the anodized black ones (if my shop can track one down)
- Installing my fave Selle SMP Glider saddle... have one on my other bike... may try to find someone willing to trade a new Selle Italia Turbomatic w/carbon rails (that I have laying around) for the Glider I want (pref. w/carbon rails)...
- Swapping the stock post for a K Force Light SB0 post (w/matching green stripe) that I've got on order
- rotating bars forward a bit
- determining whether I want/need new cages
- Debating swapping the Sram Red for Campy Super Record (I found a good deal) - but thats unlikely...
- Waiting to see if my Club manages to land a team sponsorship with FFWD wheels.... if so - F6R Tubulars baby!!

14.45lbs as shown...size 54.

*Edit- I was actually surprised last night to find a 'made in china' sticker on it... here I was expecting 'made in Taiwan' ...no difference I suppose...just interesting...


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Some great Cannondales in here!

Here is my 2004 Six13. I got the frame from a friend and had some lower end parts on it for a while. I began piecing together a Dura Ace 7800 build, which is what the bike came with originally. New skewers and a Ritchey seatpost are next. I will also be replacing the Ultegra crankset. But I would like to go with a compact, which rules out 7800.


----------



## twiggy

trauma-md said:


> EVO Red with Hollowgram SRM, RSys SLR and upgraded carbon bits. 13.6 lb with pedals. Love this ride!


Just out of interest... what bar are you now running? It looks like it matches the stem/post?


----------



## sprintbom

I like the good old C'Dales!


----------



## red elvis

*better late than never...*



AvantDale said:


> No I did not. I'll put one up later today.
> 
> I almost got a Super Six non HM.
> 
> I test rode both...used my own wheels on the final test rides. I went with the S2,
> 
> What spec S2 are you looking at? Why is it 200 more than the HM?


sorry i never got the chance to reply. i'm sure that you already figured that i picked the cannondale over the cervelo. there's a bike store in arcadia that can order a 48 S2 frameset for me but i never got a chance to test ride one. i just went with the cannondale.


----------



## Wicked2006

*Hey family!*

Just wanted to show you my new upgrade to my Super 6! Picked up these wheels for dirt cheap! Scored some SRAM s40!


----------



## bon_gabs

be ready for spoke issues,,but no worries sram will replaced the whole wheel..


----------



## Wicked2006

bon_gabs said:


> be ready for spoke issues,,but no worries sram will replaced the whole wheel..


I met this one guy a while back and he has them on his Tarmac. He told me he has never had any issues with his set. 

So saying that I believe I'll be ok. And if not I'll be back here discussing that matter first hand!! Thanks for the input!!


----------



## bon_gabs

Im only 154 lbs,,broke rear spoke twice,sram is aware of spoke issues and no questions ask,replaced the wheel twice too,great customer service but sucks for downtime..good luck


----------



## red elvis

i lowered the stem and cut the extra steerer tube. it's amazing how small adjustments make a big difference. to me it looked a lot better than before.


----------



## Wicked2006

bon_gabs said:


> be ready for spoke issues,,but no worries sram will replaced the whole wheel..


150 miles and still true. With potholes on my rough roads. No broken spokes yet!


----------



## Helitech

Propofol said:


> Just finished building this today. 13.9lb with my other wheels (Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL).


Nice bike! Interested in selling that spinergy wheelset? Looking to shave some weight off my synapse...


----------



## Propofol

Helitech said:


> Nice bike! Interested in selling that spinergy wheelset? Looking to shave some weight off my synapse...


Thanks.

Heck, you can find 2012 versions of these wheels for around $700/pr on eBay. IMO they're highly underrated - decent weight, quite stiff, and bombproof. Had these for 5 years now and a few thousand miles and they're still true.


----------



## LeDomestique

New wheels...new pic !


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Sweeeeeeeeeet.......

My eyes got so big they hurt - killer ride!


----------



## spinnekop

I am VERY privileged to have this lady stand inside my home. Awesome ride!!!


----------



## Wicked2006

spinnekop said:


> I am VERY privileged to have this lady stand inside my home. Awesome ride!!!


Sweet looking ride man. I'll have my EVO this summer sometime. For now my Super Six does well for me.


----------



## Cni2i

spinnekop said:


> I am VERY privileged to have this lady stand inside my home. Awesome ride!!!


Privileged indeed. Very nice ride. Had a club member with an Evo with full SRAM red and she reportedly weighed 13.4 lbs. These Evos are damn light!


----------



## Helitech

Vlad01 said:


> 2007 System Six, Hollowgram SL cranks with ceramic bearing, Negative Gravity Ti brakes, Lightweight Standard III tubulars, 3T cockpit & seatpost, NOKON & Powercordz housing + cables.


what stem model is that??? thanks for any help! wheels on the way for my synapse carbon... the cut weight journey continues....


----------



## veloci1

Here is my Evo. after riding a demo a few more times, i decided to pull the trigger. i am hoping the wife will let me into the house soon. Winters are not too hard in Southern Cal, so, the garage is OK for now.










image with no garbage cans in the background.


----------



## Helitech

veloci1 said:


> Here is my Evo. after riding a demo a few more times, i decided to pull the trigger. i am hoping the wife will let me into the house soon. Winters are not too hard in Southern Cal, so, the garage is OK for now.


Nice bike! U know what they say, it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission!


----------



## jlandry

^ Sweet. Love the wheels.


----------



## IainStevens

jlandry said:


> ^ Sweet. Love the wheels.


Me too. What are they?


----------



## veloci1

thank you guys for the compliments. the wheels are Boyd 58 mm clinchers. i am waiting for the ghost decals from Boyd.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Sweet ride. Not sure about the backdrop though...


----------



## tihsepa

veloci1, Those are some bad ass garbage cans.:thumbsup:


----------



## mutjjemg

*rain coming tomorrow*

i had to ride it tonight since it will be raining tomorrow...get my fix...

sorry for the poor quality but it was dark outside at 10:30pm

SS5, replaced brakes from Tek to DuraAce, standard setup 2011, 18lbs, do you think changing those RS10 wheels to carbon type will reduce the overall weight? 

NooB to road biking been playing WoW need to get out and burn some fat to bring out the rock hard body inside.


----------



## Diopena1

veloci1 said:


> Here is my Evo. after riding a demo a few more times, i decided to pull the trigger. i am hoping the wife will let me into the house soon. Winters are not too hard in Southern Cal, so, the garage is OK for now.


I'm inspired..... You might make me buy a set of Boyd's wheels... LMAO Those look sick!


----------



## Diopena1

Here's my "stock" 2011 Supersix Himod.... the biggest upgrades I have made thus far, is the Easton EC90 SLX handlebar, Ward Ti spindles for the speedplays, Continental Attack/Force tire combo (a lot better than the Ultremos if you ask me)..... more to come


----------



## tihsepa

Diopena1 said:


> Here's my "stock" 2011 Supersix Himod.... the biggest upgrades I have made thus far, is the Easton EC90 SLX handlebar, Ward Ti spindles for the speedplays, Continental Attack/Force tire combo (a lot better than the Ultremos if you ask me)..... more to come


Is that a payphone mounted to your stem?

Nice bike otherwise.


----------



## Diopena1

tihsepa said:


> Is that a payphone mounted to your stem?
> 
> Nice bike otherwise.


Nope Its an Ibike Phonebooth, lets me use my iPhone as a cyclometer, with GPS, Heart Rate, Cadence, Speed, and power (if I had a power meter). Basically all ANT+. Its big, because you can get an extra battery for it. 

only weighs 88 grams, give or take. I am thinking about either modding the case to make it slimmer, or getting a new setup. I prefer to use one device to handle multiple tasks, rather than carry the phone in my pocket. 

Kind of retarded.... I know, but, hey it works, and people are going to either hate it, or appreciate it.


----------



## mutjjemg

*Nice Day to ride in S. California~!~!~!~!~!~!~!*

So, short rain stopped. how could anyone stay outside on such a Bootiful day in S. Calif?


----------



## skaruda_23

Switched over all my components from my Synapse to a new-old-stock CAAD9 frame. I have always loved the white and red paint scheme and CAAD geometry. This build has been over 2 years in the making. So far I am loving it!

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/skaruda_23/photo-4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Zombie John

That is a good looking paint scheme. Very simple, but very nice.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

mutjjemg said:


> So, short rain stopped. how could anyone stay outside on such a Bootiful day in S. Calif?


I would stay outside all day with that weather...

then again, with a house like that being home wouldn't be so bad either. :cryin:


----------



## red elvis

got new fizik antares saddle and ultegra carbon pedals. i also cut the steerer tube and lower the stem. will post a new picture when i get a chance.


----------



## BicycleBastard




----------



## alexdelli

red elvis said:


> got new fizik antares saddle and ultegra carbon pedals. i also cut the steerer tube and lower the stem. will post a new picture when i get a chance.


Cmon


----------



## red elvis

what do you mean? don't bother posting a picture?


----------



## alexdelli

red elvis said:


> what do you mean? don't bother posting a picture?


Yes we want the pictured :beer:


----------



## red elvis

when i get a chance, i will. i've just been busy lately, can't find time to ride my bike.


----------



## mutjjemg

*another beautiful day*

it was another beautiful day to go riding up 1000+ feet straight up the mountain, i must say the SuperSix ....i can feel the "lunge" at each pedal stroke up the hill it was amazing, i can feel the bike pulling forward as if something yanked it up hill at every push...just an amazing bike.


----------



## Jakkel

My SS EVO SRAM Red. 

Mods:

4ZA Cirrus Pro 120mm stem
KCNC QR's
KCNC chainwheel bolts
Soon: red saddle clamp from Flash carbon 2 2012


Flat road setup (Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL):












Climbing setup (Fulcrum Racing Zero):


----------



## IainStevens

Nice ride! :thumbsup:
Do you change your pedals too when you switch wheels?


----------



## twiggy

IainStevens said:


> Nice ride! :thumbsup:
> Do you change your pedals too when you switch wheels?


...And headset spacers and chainring bolts??


----------



## Rob

And the computer...


----------



## red elvis

*Bike Update*

Here are the photos I took yesterday. The saddle felt good. It looks better than the Selle Italia.


----------



## zamboni

2012 Super Six with Campy Chorus.


----------



## alexdelli

red elvis said:


> Here are the photos I took yesterday. The saddle felt good. It looks better than the Selle Italia.


very very nice!
tank you for pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## red elvis

alexdelli said:


> very very nice!
> tank you for pictures :thumbsup:


You're welcome. I'm glad you appreciate the pictures.It's funny how small changes make a huge difference. I like it a lot better now. Mad props to fellow RBR guys like you for getting me the ideas and for the advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## red elvis

Today after work, I'm gonna stopped by at my LBS to take my front wheel for truing.


----------



## jdp211

Put on black hoods and Lizardskins 2.5 tape. 6.2kgish as pictured


----------



## MarvinK

zamboni said:


> 2012 Super Six with Campy Chorus.


What handlebar tape is that? Fizik?


----------



## zamboni

MarvinK said:


> What handlebar tape is that? Fizik?


Correct.


----------



## bikerzoid

cyclingmo said:


> 2 days. 3 stages. Circa 266km. 1358m of Ascending. 40C heat. Lightning storms and tropical downpours. Crashes. Sketchy Indonesian roads.
> 
> Home. Beer. Pool. Eat. Rest. You know the drill....


Hi,
TDB was fun but would you attempt it again?


----------



## bikerzoid

Hi everyone,
I have a question and I hope some can answer if possible.
I see computer sensors placed on the fork, some near to the rim, some center and some near the hub. Can I know the reason why you placed it in such a manner? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

20 miles into a 115 mile ride with 8000+' of climbing:










2011 Supersix w Campy Chorus 11sp.


----------



## Helitech

jakkel what size tires you running on your set ups??? just curious... thanks in advance!


----------



## retro dude

*'87 Black Lightning*

Here's a shot on my "new" Black Lightning. This has been hanging in a garage for years. Everything is original, tires, handlebar tape, etc, even the cable crimps! The only issue is the shifter bosses were missing, need to stop at lbs to see if they have any leftover, unless somebody here has a spare? Anyone...Bueller?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## fenderfan

*Some CAAD9 Love for ya!*

Here's My 2010 CAAD9. Part of the last run from PA before the factory was shuttered. All stock save for the E3 bar and the poor man's Zipps. Haven't installed my new saddle yet but soon. Up next either a Hollowgram or SL-K light, that Force is like a noodle on climbs.


----------



## Winters

Nice ... Still a light and serviceable bike. 
.
I bought an '89 garage wall hanger a few weeks ago ... all original except the bar tape and tires ... rides nice ... shifts fine .... has the elliptical chain rings.
I put new brake pads on and lubed the chain; and it's fun to ride.
.


----------



## Rob

retro dude said:


> Here's a shot on my "new" Black Lightning. This has been hanging in a garage for years. Everything is original, tires, handlebar tape, etc, even the cable crimps! The only issue is the shifter bosses were missing, need to stop at lbs to see if they have any leftover, unless somebody here has a spare? Anyone...Bueller?
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Always liked the black and gold Cannondale color combination.


----------



## Winters

Yep, I'm replacing the oem black cable housing with Jagwire's Gold braid version.
.
With the down tube shifters, there's not alot of cable housing ... Mostly the rear brake. 
.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

fenderfan said:


> Here's My 2010 CAAD9. Part of the last run from PA before the factory was shuttered. All stock save for the E3 bar and the poor man's Zipps. Haven't installed my new saddle yet but soon. Up next either a Hollowgram or SL-K light, that Force is like a noodle on climbs.


Great ride, and I love the unpainted frame look. That's what all CAADs should have.


----------



## Zachariah

fenderfan said:


> Here's My 2010 CAAD9. Part of the last run from PA before the factory was shuttered. All stock save for the E3 bar and the poor man's Zipps. Haven't installed my new saddle yet but soon. Up next either a Hollowgram or SL-K light, that Force is like a noodle on climbs.


Nice...the very LAST of the Mohicans!


----------



## Pinkbullet3

fenderfan said:


> Here's My 2010 CAAD9. Part of the last run from PA before the factory was shuttered. All stock save for the E3 bar and the poor man's Zipps. Haven't installed my new saddle yet but soon. Up next either a Hollowgram or SL-K light, that Force is like a noodle on climbs.


Are those Shimano shifters with a SRAM crank? Still new to this.


----------



## todayilearned

Wasn't really looking for a CAAD but $900 for a 105 equipped bike wasn't a bad deal.


----------



## Switchblade906

Thats a great deal, i wish i would have gotten that deal.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

That's a great deal. That frame kicks, 105 is really excellent for the price, and even the RS10's for general riding/training are OK. If a guy had a few hundred more for a wheel upgrade you would have a great racing buddy.


----------



## mutjjemg

nice day to take a 20 mile ride along the beach.


----------



## Sisbud

My Supersix Evo

Frameset - Cannondale Supersix Evo 52cm
Handlebar - Zipp SL Short and Shallow 46cm
Stem - Syntace F109 100mm
Seatpost - Ritchey Superlogic 27.2 x 350mm
Saddle - Specialized Romin Evo Pro 143
Shifter - Shimano Dura Ace 7900
Front Derailleur - Shimano Dura Ace 7900
Rear Derailleur - Shimano Dura Ace 7900
Cassette - Sram Red Black 11-28
Chain - KMC X10SL Silver
Crank - Cannondale Si SL
Chainring - Rotor Q-Rings 53-39
Chain Catcher - K-Edge Chain Catcher Black
Brakeset - TRP 970SL
Wheelset - Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate
Skewers - Mt Zoom Skewers
Tire - Mavic Yksion Griplink/Powerlink
Cableset - Yokozuna Reaction/Gore Ride-On Sealed
Pedal - Speedplay Zero Stainless Black
Bottle Cage - Cannondale Evo Carbon Cage

Weight - 6.2 kg as it stands right now (without the edge 800 and tools bottle)


----------



## Lil Dale

Very nice, not every day you see a 52 w/ 46cm bars...and 11-28 cogs.


----------



## salvagente

SuperSix Sram Rival
Blackset Race wheels, Specialized Toupe Pro 143 saddle


----------



## 8toes

Same bike....new pic


----------



## R1000

Sisbud said:


> My Supersix Evo
> 
> Frameset - Cannondale Supersix Evo 52cm
> Handlebar - Zipp SL Short and Shallow 46cm
> Stem - Syntace F109 100mm
> Seatpost - Ritchey Superlogic 27.2 x 350mm
> Saddle - Specialized Romin Evo Pro 143
> Shifter - Shimano Dura Ace 7900
> Front Derailleur - Shimano Dura Ace 7900
> Rear Derailleur - Shimano Dura Ace 7900
> Cassette - Sram Red Black 11-28
> Chain - KMC X10SL Silver
> Crank - Cannondale Si SL
> Chainring - Rotor Q-Rings 53-39
> Chain Catcher - K-Edge Chain Catcher Black
> Brakeset - TRP 970SL
> Wheelset - Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate
> Skewers - Mt Zoom Skewers
> Tire - Mavic Yksion Griplink/Powerlink
> Cableset - Yokozuna Reaction/Gore Ride-On Sealed
> Pedal - Speedplay Zero Stainless Black
> Bottle Cage - Cannondale Evo Carbon Cage
> 
> Weight - 6.2 kg as it stands right now (without the edge 800 and tools bottle)


oh man... i love your wheels.... 

and i don't normally ever comment on spacers... heck i have some myself.. but that is A LOT of spacers!!!


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Sisbud said:


> My Supersix Evo
> 
> Frameset - Cannondale Supersix Evo 52cm
> Handlebar - Zipp SL Short and Shallow 46cm
> Stem - Syntace F109 100mm
> Seatpost - Ritchey Superlogic 27.2 x 350mm
> Saddle - Specialized Romin Evo Pro 143
> Shifter - Shimano Dura Ace 7900
> Front Derailleur - Shimano Dura Ace 7900
> Rear Derailleur - Shimano Dura Ace 7900
> Cassette - Sram Red Black 11-28
> Chain - KMC X10SL Silver
> Crank - Cannondale Si SL
> Chainring - Rotor Q-Rings 53-39
> Chain Catcher - K-Edge Chain Catcher Black
> Brakeset - TRP 970SL
> Wheelset - Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate
> Skewers - Mt Zoom Skewers
> Tire - Mavic Yksion Griplink/Powerlink
> Cableset - Yokozuna Reaction/Gore Ride-On Sealed
> Pedal - Speedplay Zero Stainless Black
> Bottle Cage - Cannondale Evo Carbon Cage
> 
> Weight - 6.2 kg as it stands right now (without the edge 800 and tools bottle)


That definitely qualifies as a Wunderbike...sub-14 lbs?!?


----------



## twiggy

Sisbud said:


> My Supersix Evo
> 
> 
> Bottle Cage - Cannondale Evo Carbon Cage
> 
> Weight - 6.2 kg as it stands right now (without the edge 800 and tools bottle)


Hey! How do you like the Cannondale Evo bottle cage?? I've been looking for a sleek cage for my Evo and that might fit the bill...if it works


----------



## Sisbud

R1000 said:


> oh man... i love your wheels....
> 
> and i don't normally ever comment on spacers... heck i have some myself.. but that is A LOT of spacers!!!


Haha... Those wheels are my best buy up to date... Love them so much
As for the spacers, I am still trying to find the best fit on the bike... I believe those spacers will be reduced quite soon


----------



## Sisbud

cyclusaddictus said:


> That definitely qualifies as a Wunderbike...sub-14 lbs?!?


It's 13.6 lbs currently... Any suggestion to further reduce it are welcome


----------



## Sisbud

twiggy said:


> Hey! How do you like the Cannondale Evo bottle cage?? I've been looking for a sleek cage for my Evo and that might fit the bill...if it works


Love them.... They hold the bottles quite well.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Sisbud said:


> It's 13.6 lbs currently... Any suggestion to further reduce it are welcome


Losing more weight? It's already pretty light but... Ti pedal spindles maybe? And once you lost some spacers, have the steerer cut. Then you can get the newer SRAM Red cassette, take the elastomer rings off... Well, you could also ditch the Shimano stuff for SRAM Red too but I'm one of those who think the lever ergonomy/fit/personal preference is more important than just the weight. I can't stand Shimano levers so I can use lighter stuff with no compromise! :wink5:


----------



## CAADEL

Sisbud said:


> It's 13.6 lbs currently... Any suggestion to further reduce it are welcome


I don't get it. Your bike is already awesome. Why do you *really* want to make it even lighter?

Anyway. If you can afford them, take a look at these Mad Fiber Road Tubular Wheelset at WesternBikeworks


----------



## primalcarl

Ready for summer by Dreams of Wheels and Hills, on Flickr


----------



## Dieler

*SuperSix*

Built this for riding last year. Unfortunately had a serious neck injury. Now through rehab and looking forward to seeing how she rolls


----------



## Sisbud

Dan Gerous said:


> Losing more weight? It's already pretty light but... Ti pedal spindles maybe? And once you lost some spacers, have the steerer cut. Then you can get the newer SRAM Red cassette, take the elastomer rings off... Well, you could also ditch the Shimano stuff for SRAM Red too but I'm one of those who think the lever ergonomy/fit/personal preference is more important than just the weight. I can't stand Shimano levers so I can use lighter stuff with no compromise! :wink5:


How much weight would i be able to shed by changing the brake, shifter, fd, rd and cassette to the new sram red? The other things hat i can think is the saddle and wheelset. I am hoping to reach 5.5 kg with all the changes


----------



## Sisbud

CAADEL said:


> I don't get it. Your bike is already awesome. Why do you *really* want to make it even lighter?
> 
> Anyway. If you can afford them, take a look at these Mad Fiber Road Tubular Wheelset at WesternBikeworks


Just a personal wish of having a sub 6 kg bike. 
Those wheels are awesome, regretfully not as light as the wheelsets that i need. Would need a sub 1 kg wheelsets


----------



## CAADEL

Sisbud said:


> Would need a sub 1 kg wheelsets


These are the lightest wheels I'm aware of: Ventoux 190. 995gr/pair

http://www.lightweight.info/fileadmin/dokumente/400535_en_2011_08_TD.pdf


----------



## Dan Gerous

Sisbud said:


> How much weight would i be able to shed by changing the brake, shifter, fd, rd and cassette to the new sram red? The other things hat i can think is the saddle and wheelset. I am hoping to reach 5.5 kg with all the changes


Not sure about real world weights of the new Red. Claimed, the cassette lost around 20gr, the brakes 25gr, the rear derailleur 8gr, the front derailleur got heavier by 16gr, levers are the same... all compared to the old Red. But the old Red group was already lighter overall compared to Dura-Ace. You wouldn't save a huge amount.


----------



## jdp211

jdp211 said:


> Put on black hoods and Lizardskins 2.5 tape. 6.2kgish as pictured


Crashed in a race a couple weeks ago, frame is written off. Moving to S-Works Tarmac Record 11


----------



## Helitech

'12 Supersix 5... No upgrades yet, additions include Elite bottle cages, liquigas water bottles and topeak medium saddle bag


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Helitech said:


> '12 Supersix 5... No upgrades yet, additions include Elite bottle cages, liquigas water bottles and topeak medium saddle bag


I love those team colors. Liquigas bottles? that's cool.


----------



## Helitech

Dieler- Nce bike! glad to hear you're gonna get back on the saddle soon! how wide are those schwalbe ultremos??


----------



## Helitech

cyclusaddictus said:


> I love those team colors. Liquigas bottles? that's cool.


I like the bottles too... Matches perfect with the team frame.. They went on sale on cannondaleexperts.com, I got em both for around $12 shipped!


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Brand new and looking sweet...


----------



## Ripton

2011 CAAD 8 105 with a few minor modifications and some rather nice older wheels. On it's way to ride the Paris Roubaix...


----------



## ARPRINCE

*Back to the future?*



Ripton said:


> 2011 CAAD 8 105 with a few minor modifications and some rather nice older wheels. On it's way to ride the Paris Roubaix...


So you took this picture in the future and came back? 

Love the frame color but why go with green tires?


----------



## Ripton

ARPRINCE said:


> So you took this picture in the future and came back?
> 
> Love the frame color but why go with green tires?


Must have gone particularly quickly the day I took those 

Either that or the kids have been playing with the camera again.

The tyres are Vittoria Pavé tubulars, very tough and what a lot of the pros use for the cobbled classics. I've got some pretty rough roads round where I live and I'm riding part of the Paris Roubaix course at the weekend. They don't come in any other colours. 

The spare is an Evo CX, a skinnier regular race tubular. That won't be doing Paris Robaix, we've got a support car with spare wheels.


----------



## bryanc

Hi everyone. Just got this Monday. 2011 SuperX SRAM Rival Hi mod. I went in to buy a CaadX 5 105 and came out with this beauty. Rides so smooth and fast. I'm loving it!

The only upgrades so far are Deda Newton handlebars and a bottle cage.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bryanc53/7022456521/" title="NewBike by devvinband, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7280/7022456521_1b10c9f0f1_o.jpg" width="1200" height="753" alt="NewBike"></a>


----------



## Flbikejunkie

*New and Old Cannondale*

Here are my two
View attachment 254237


View attachment 254238


1995 R400 that has been upgraded as parts broke down. Currently with 105, Ultegra, Microshift 9speed mix. My son affectionately calls the Frankenbike. She comes out when there is a chance of rain which is alot in Florida.

My new ride 2011 Super Six 105. Upgrades include Vuelta Corsa Lite wheels, Ultegra brakes, and Ultegra rear derailleur. Perfect bike for fast group rides or trying to hold the wheel when riding with my son. He started serious riding last year. He has far surpassed the old man and is now racing on his college team. He's looking to upgrade his ride to a CAAD 10.


----------



## scout73

View attachment 254379


My best friend for training time


----------



## Zachariah

scout73 said:


> View attachment 254379
> 
> 
> My best friend for training time


I love them Liquigas CAADs! Why weren't we ever able to buy them new before???


----------



## scout73

Zachariah said:


> I love them Liquigas CAADs! Why weren't we ever able to buy them new before???


My first bike is CAAD10, CAAD9 just for training in the week, anyway to ride the CAAD9 is always a pleasure!!!!


----------



## Greenduck

Can't remember if I've posted this before, but here is my old Cannondale CAAD 9 in Liquigas colors.


----------



## scout73

Greenduck said:


> Can't remember if I've posted this before, but here is my old Cannondale CAAD 9 in Liquigas colors.


I like it very!!! is it in 54 or 52cm size??


----------



## Greenduck

A size 54... My new SuperSix is a 52...


----------



## CAAD2

Here is my winter project. Still needs a little dialing in on the shifting and brakes but otherwise its done. it is a 1990 Cannondale SR800

Before and after.


----------



## Rob

My new Synapse 6 Apex. All stock with 105 pedals, Topeak saddle bag (smaller pictures show the old Trek bag), Cateye computer, and Ebay 2 for $25 carbon cages. Flipped the stem down and dropped the bars by two spacers. Really rides nice compared to my old bike.


----------



## Action Jackson

*Caaaaaad!*

My brand new CAAD 10 4 (2011)


----------



## metoou2

Zachariah said:


> I love them Liquigas CAADs! Why weren't we ever able to buy them new before???


The CAAD's in that paint scheme were most likely only available in the EU. Looks like 'Dale is now offering the same paint schemes to everyone regardless of where we live. That may be a good thing or not?


----------



## scout73

View attachment 254419


White CAAD


----------



## Mck993311

aengbretson said:


> Corrosion (galvanic) at the carbon/aluminum joints, it was causing degradation of the clear coat and would eventually result in cracking.


Hello, 

i am new here in this forum. 

is there anything that you can do to avoid this Corrosion (galvanic)?

Thanks ...


----------



## aengbretson

Mck993311 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i am new here in this forum.
> 
> is there anything that you can do to avoid this Corrosion (galvanic)?
> 
> Thanks ...


I believe the best thing to do is actually polish the junction areas with a wax. That prevents anything from getting in (keeps a proper seal above the somewhat porous clear coat).


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Greenduck said:


> Can't remember if I've posted this before, but here is my old Cannondale CAAD 9 in Liquigas colors.


I sincerely hope you kept that frame. Great looking bike.


----------



## msr13

Wow. I went through most of the pages here. Beautiful bikes. I got my first road bike this week. Picked it up Monday. I love it. Already switched out the pedals from what's in the picture. I need to learn how to use clipless. But, one thing at a time.


----------



## Action Jackson

Nice synapse msr13! Taken it for any long rides yet?
Just got my first bike the other day and im already hooked on riding. 40 miles the past two days.


----------



## msr13

Action Jackson said:


> Nice synapse msr13! Taken it for any long rides yet?
> Just got my first bike the other day and im already hooked on riding. 40 miles the past two days.


Thanks. No. Nothing over 15, yet. But, I've gone out every day this week. We have had wonderful weather in upstate, ny. The more I ride it, though, the happier I am with it. I made a couple minor changes-- the saddle and pedals, both of which made a lot of difference.


----------



## Racersir

My 2011 CAAD 8 105


----------



## Action Jackson

Thats great, we've had some pretty good weather here in Ohio too. 
So what made you want to change your saddle? Just wondering because after my first ride my "rear area" was and is still insanely sore. 
What did you change to?


----------



## Third Son

Here is my old school commuter


----------



## Action Jackson

@ Third Son
How old is that that bike? Looks like its in great shape for however old it may be.


----------



## mutjjemg

Ballona Creek Bridge, ss5, change to carbon seat post and titanium screwers...1/2 lb off..


----------



## newridr

*My New EVO*

13.68 lbs with pedals and cages.


----------



## royalty

Holy mother of Christ, that bike is sick newridr  Is that a 52?


----------



## newridr

royalty said:


> Holy mother of Christ, that bike is sick newridr  Is that a 52?


Ha. Thank you. I appreciate it. I kind of got caught up in the build and went up a couple levels of Campy when I found a great deal on it. Always wanted to try some Boras so they ended up in the shopping cart, too. I absolutely love it, though.

And yes, it's a 52. I wish I could slam the stem like a lot of you, but I think I have a short torso so I need a little help on the reach.


----------



## scottaharper

*2004 CAAD7 Saeco*

Being tall and heavy, I have always wanted to try out a Cannondale frame. When I came upon this frameset selling for next to nothing on eBay, in the deep red color that I have always had a weakness for, I could not resist. It also provides me the opportunity to try out BB30, which was also on my bucket list. I have only gotten a chance to go on one short ride, so I have not formed a full opinion yet, but my initial impression is quite positive.

It is a 60cm frame and is built up with Campagnolo 10-speed. I was able to pick up the Force cranks on eBay for $99, and because I got them so cheap I was able to do a cosmetic and functional upgrade to Praxis rings. Wheels are Euros, EA90 stem, Pro carbon bars, Ritchey SuperLogic seat post, and Planet-X brakes. 

Thanks for looking,
Scott


----------



## Zachariah

Try hammering BB30 on a hill or a flat sprint...you'll be blown away!


----------



## bikerzoid

newridr said:


> 13.68 lbs with pedals and cages.


Hi,
Did you experience any difficulty when installing your campy crank on the EVO frame? I was told even BB30 cranks can't fit into EVO's PF30.


----------



## unknown.nyc

*My Ride*

Hello i am new to road bike forums this is my new super six 5 carbon team replica.


----------



## bikerzoid

Mine at 6.26kg, 13.8pounds


----------



## Mck993311

Finished today ... Six13


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Mck993311 said:


> Finished today ... Six13


Glad to see people still rocking the Six13. Great looking bike.


----------



## Mck993311

The frame is brand new, never build up before.

It rides just perfect for me ...

It took me a long time to find this frame


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Mck993311 said:


> The frame is brand new, never build up before.
> 
> It rides just perfect for me ...
> 
> It took me a long time to find this frame


Great find. I have the '05 Saeco replica colors.

How did yours come out weight wise?


----------



## Mck993311

About 7 kg at the moment

I work on details and think it will be around 6.9 kg.

And yours?


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Mck993311 said:


> About 7 kg at the moment
> 
> I work on details and think it will be around 6.9 kg.
> 
> And yours?


I'm a little around 7.4kg at the moment. My goal is to be about 7.


----------



## Mck993311

Looks great ....


----------



## ferrari4life

This is my cannondale, bought it second hand. Still figuring out if I want to slam the stem and if I need special rings to do so. Help please?


----------



## 8toes

Then:









Now
:


----------



## red elvis

ferrari4life said:


> This is my cannondale, bought it second hand. Still figuring out if I want to slam the stem and if I need special rings to do so. Help please?


get rid the spacers and cut the excess steer tube,


----------



## Crusty

Bought a Lezyne Pressure Drive and this accessory. 17,8 lbs (7.0 kg) stock for 51cm.


----------



## andrewbell

bikerzoid said:


> Mine at 6.26kg, 13.8pounds



that's a lot of Liquigas Kit

i want some of that


----------



## ybgirnadnerb

not as sexy as all the supersixes (especially that one with the green spokes! mmmmmm), but i love the color and it's a great first semi-serious aluminum road bike!

does anyone know where i can get orange nipples/spokes? i want to pimp this ride. i've got orange lizardskin tape coming from amazon...


----------



## ybgirnadnerb

hah! that's exactly what my girlfriend suggested and i said no way! but i think you're right...


----------



## Zachariah

ybgirnadnerb said:


> not as sexy as all the supersixes (especially that one with the green spokes! mmmmmm), but i love the color and it's a great first semi-serious aluminum road bike!
> 
> does anyone know where i can get orange nipples/spokes? i want to pimp this ride. i've got orange lizardskin tape coming from amazon...


Masking tape and orange nail polish. It would be a waste to rebuild those Fulcrum7s...maybe a Fulcrum Racing1 - but not a 7.


----------



## Mck993311

My New six13

6,99 kg



The wheelset now without decals and some small other changes...

Greeting from Germany, direct from The Black Forest.


----------



## Zachariah

Mck993311 said:


> My New six13
> 
> 6,99 kg


Oh my...that Tune saddle!


----------



## Mck993311

That tune saddle is wonderful ... I never thought that a carbon sattel could be so comfortable.

If you will ever have one you will never ride without one ...


----------



## twiggy

ybgirnadnerb said:


> not as sexy as all the supersixes (especially that one with the green spokes! mmmmmm), but i love the color and it's a great first semi-serious aluminum road bike!
> 
> does anyone know where i can get orange nipples/spokes? i want to pimp this ride. i've got orange lizardskin tape coming from amazon...


Believe me - I have a new EVO Red which I LOVE but your CAAD10 is equally hot... I LOVE that paint colour!...so unique!


----------



## Naixed

sick looking bike


----------



## Everest17

Here's my new CAAD10! I couldn't be happier with how it rides. I had a synapse carbon in the past, but regardless of the million adjustments the LBS and I made it never felt comfortable to me. I know I need to drop the stem a bit, but for now I really like how it feels. I live in Vail, CO where I do a lot of solo climbing on the bike, so since I don't ride with a huge peloton like I did a few years ago in FL, I don't feel the need to drop the bars to a more aero position right now. I believe I now have it exactly how I want it. The items changed so far are:
- Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels (got 20% off as an REI member)
- Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tires
- Speed Play Zero pedals
- Specialized cages
- And FSA SL-K seatpost and stem (I bought these off a guy who got an evo and was switching out a few parts)
The only other things I plan to change are the bar tape once the white tape gets too dirty, and the crank at some point. I just got engaged last month as well, so I need to chill out for a bit with the spending...


----------



## ybgirnadnerb

oooo i like how you matched the green accents on the seatpost/stem to the bike! and nice blue tires.


----------



## Skyman78

*My cannondale version 5.0*

Always have had the team (liquigas) bikes but had to have some fun with the black on black scheme.


----------



## Zachariah

^^Stealthy!!!^^


----------



## Ultrasaurus

*Campagnolo Record 11 switch.*

Just switched to a Campagnolo Record 11 gruppo. With the Mavic Kysrium SL's and the Hollowgram cranks, it's down to 16.57 lbs.


----------



## Mck993311

Cool, Good Job


----------



## jjklumper

*My Cannondale Synapse 6 w/ Roval Rapide SL's*

Synapse 6


----------



## joco

SuperSix EVO. 14.5 pounds.


----------



## Zachariah

joco said:


> SuperSix EVO. 14.5 pounds.


I cannot contain my own salivation...slurp.:thumbsup:


----------



## jjklumper

*Cannondale Synapse '11*

My Synapse w/ Roval Rapide SL's


----------



## goofygoober

*My 2008 Cannondale Six13*

56cm Cannondale Six13 (2008 model).Bought the frame & forks off e-bay and swapped the gruppo over off my Trek Madone.

https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff209/lockersgm/DSC00629.jpg
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff209/lockersgm/DSC00630.jpg
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff209/lockersgm/DSC00632.jpg
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff209/lockersgm/DSC00631.jpg
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff209/lockersgm/DSC00633.jpg

Spec is as follows:

56cm Cannondale Six13 frame and Slice premium carbon fork
Campagnolo Chorus internal headset
Shimano Dura Ace 7900 STI
Shimano Dura Ace 7900 front and rear mech
Shimano Dura Ace 7900 calipers
Shimano 7800 12-25 cassette
SRAM PC1091 Chain
FSA K Force Mega 172.5mm 50/34 crankset
FSA Mega Exo Ceramic bottom bracket
Shimano Pro vibe 31.6mm carbon seatpost
Shimano Pro vibe 11cm carbon stem
Shimano Pro vibe 42cm carbon bars
Lizard Skins DSP race bar tape
Shimano Pro vibe carbon headset top cap
Jagwire Race cables
Deda dog fang chain keeper
Bontrager Race XXX Lite Carbon clinchers
Conti GP 4000s tyres
Fizik Aliante saddle


----------



## fun2none

My 2007 Cannondale System Six, SRAM Force/Rival mix, KSyrium Elite. Best road bike to date in my collection.


----------



## Zachariah

fun2none said:


> My 2007 Cannondale System Six, SRAM Force/Rival mix, KSyrium Elite. Best road bike to date in my collection.


Wait til' you slap a set of Hollowgram cranks on....your eyes will _*bug-out*_!


----------



## Mck993311

goofygoober said:


> 56cm Cannondale Six13 (2008 model).Bought the frame & forks off e-bay and swapped the gruppo over off my Trek Madone.
> 
> https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff209/lockersgm/DSC00629.jpg
> https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff209/lockersgm/DSC00630.jpg
> https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff209/lockersgm/DSC00632.jpg
> https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff209/lockersgm/DSC00631.jpg
> https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff209/lockersgm/DSC00633.jpg
> 
> Spec is as follows:
> 
> 56cm Cannondale Six13 frame and Slice premium carbon fork
> Campagnolo Chorus internal headset
> Shimano Dura Ace 7900 STI
> Shimano Dura Ace 7900 front and rear mech
> Shimano Dura Ace 7900 calipers
> Shimano 7800 12-25 cassette
> SRAM PC1091 Chain
> FSA K Force Mega 172.5mm 50/34 crankset
> FSA Mega Exo Ceramic bottom bracket
> Shimano Pro vibe 31.6mm carbon seatpost
> Shimano Pro vibe 11cm carbon stem
> Shimano Pro vibe 42cm carbon bars
> Lizard Skins DSP race bar tape
> Shimano Pro vibe carbon headset top cap
> Jagwire Race cables
> Deda dog fang chain keeper
> Bontrager Race XXX Lite Carbon clinchers
> Conti GP 4000s tyres
> Fizik Aliante saddle


Cool, Good Job, Nixe six 13


----------



## BicycleBastard

Just put on this new wheelset, dropped 2lbs. off the bike.


----------



## ybgirnadnerb

i really like that blue! and nice work matching the rims to the writing. looks delightful.



BicycleBastard said:


> Just put on this new wheelset, dropped 2lbs. off the bike.


----------



## Jakkel

Static and motion pictures of my EVO Sram Red...


----------



## independentmind

fun2none said:


> My 2007 Cannondale System Six, SRAM Force/Rival mix, KSyrium Elite. Best road bike to date in my collection.


Well done! If I gave up my CAAD9 it would be for a S6. 

Now, which computer mount is that? Looks clean, everything I've tried looks really clunky.

Thanks


----------



## Zachariah

independentmind said:


> Well done! If I gave up my CAAD9 it would be for a S6.


I did, and man... what an improvement. With the Hollowgram Si cranks - the SystemSix just rockets uphill. My fastest descent was 52.3mph...and the bike felt stable as a Cruise Ship.


----------



## Bezerk

*2011 Supersix*

1st post, thought I would start with a couple of pics of the new build.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Bezerk said:


> 1st post, thought I would start with a couple of picks of the new build.


Very nice!


----------



## fun2none

*FSA Computer Mount*



independentmind said:


> Well done! If I gave up my CAAD9 it would be for a S6.
> 
> Now, which computer mount is that? Looks clean, everything I've tried looks really clunky.
> 
> Thanks


The computer mount on my System Six is made by FSA. I got it on E-Bay for about half of retail.
Amazon.com: FSA Control Center Computer Mount: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Mck993311

Bezerk said:


> 1st post, thought I would start with a couple of picks of the new build.


Very nice One, i would change The sattle ....


----------



## Everest17

Hey Bezerk, what saddle do you have on there?


----------



## twiggy

Just an update ...I've made some changes since I first picked this up back in the late winter... black chainrings, new wheels, Red Yaw front derailleur, SMP Dynamic saddle...

...I think it looks pretty okay eh?


----------



## tranzformer

^ twiggy, very nice bike. Just a thought, have you considered taking the decals off the wheels? Might make it look less "busy."


----------



## twiggy

tranzformer said:


> ^ twiggy, very nice bike. Just a thought, have you considered taking the decals off the wheels? Might make it look less "busy."



I was thinking the same thing.... I was thinking that it would look much more 'stealthy' without them...but one or two of my teammates are telling me they look better on... hmmm... I just put them on the bike today, so I may do a ride or two, then decide... the 'middle ground' would be to go for the blacked out HED decals, which kindof match the style of the font on the bike - big black HED letters with a thin white outline...hmmmm


----------



## tranzformer

If you are good with photoshop that might give an idea. I like no decaled wheels on a bike with decals or on a naked bike leave the decals on the wheels. Still a nice bike either way.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Bezerk said:


> 1st post, thought I would start with a couple of pics of the new build.


nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## bordercolliesam

Has that bike been riden? Doesnt look like there is any oil on that chain! Really loveley bike, and would love to know how you can have a rideable bike with a chain and cassette do squeaky clean!!


----------



## GT554

Just thought this was a cool photo. Here I am on my SuperSix at the Grand Fondo New York finish line this past Sunday.


----------



## GT554

Ddidn't load the first time


----------



## stahlman

*Super Six EVO: Ideas to "smooth" the ride?*

Just built this week, and only two rides on it. This machine handles like a dream, but at my age (and fitness) the harsh-edged bumps in the road are really beating me up. I know - should have gone for a Synapse; but - in the mean-time, and inputs on how to take the edge of the ride would be appreciated. (More into climbing than speed)...

SRAM Red. 
FSA BB30 crank-set. 
FSA K-Wing compact handle-bars.
Reynolds Wheels & Hubs
Hutchinson Fusion Tubeless tires. 
Selle Italia Prolink Light GelFlo 
Syntace seat-post (changing to FSA SB25 for added deflection/comfort!)

7.1 Kilos.


----------



## red elvis

a carbon bar and seatpost can dampen road vibrations and you can go for 25's instead of 23's on tires. that's as far as you can go. you have to switch to a synapse frameset to get a smoother ride.

nice bike, btw.


----------



## Helitech

Finally had enough with the factory prologo seat that came with my SS... I found my old E3 saddle laying around (ti rails), and decided to slap it on... As people have warned me, the factory white bar tape didn't last past 300km without tearing and it getting extremely dirty... Plus i didn't like how the bike looked with a black saddle and white-ish brown grip tape so I went to the LBS and grabbed a pack of fizik microtex... 

The E3 saddle was made by the same guy that makes the new kontact saddle... I prefer a flatter saddle anyways, so I hope this helps with the soreness at around 30-35 miles into a ride... 

I see a lot of sweet bikes on here! Keep up the nice work ladies and gents!

View attachment 257803


----------



## fireplug

Funny how things work out....went to my LBS to buy a C'Dale Synapse for the wife. She wanted me to go on the test ride with her but I did not bring my bike with me so I asked what the hand in a smaller size to take a quick spin on. Well they had a left over 2010 CAAD9 in my size. I have seen it in the shop for the past couple of years but always dismissed it because it was all blue. After the test ride my wife loved her bike and I really to like the CAAD9 so I took it out for a longer ride and fell in love with it...and after seeing it close up liked the paint job. Ended up getting a great price on both bikes. Came home and slapped a set of Mavic Cosmic Elites that I had taken off my Cervelo P1.


----------



## Nath8

Everest17 said:


> Hey Bezerk, what saddle do you have on there?


I can answer that for you. It's a SLR saddle from a Merida. The team models on Merida's had the green down the middle.


----------



## Skyman78

B.T.I. stocks the SLR TT (ti rail) in green, red, blue, and silver stripes


----------



## NWS Alpine

stahlman said:


> Just built this week, and only two rides on it. This machine handles like a dream, but at my age (and fitness) the harsh-edged bumps in the road are really beating me up. I know - should have gone for a Synapse; but - in the mean-time, and inputs on how to take the edge of the ride would be appreciated. (More into climbing than speed)...
> 
> SRAM Red.
> FSA BB30 crank-set.
> FSA K-Wing compact handle-bars.
> Reynolds Wheels & Hubs
> Hutchinson Fusion Tubeless tires.
> Selle Italia Prolink Light GelFlo
> Syntace seat-post (changing to FSA SB25 for added deflection/comfort!)
> 
> 7.1 Kilos.


What is your weight and what PSI are you running your tires at. I am 205lbs and run 90/95 on my fusion 3s tubeless. The ride is soft and smooth almost like a tubular feel. 

If you are already running them low then look into running a wider rim/tire combo. Something like Boyd vitesse alum clinchers and a 25mm tire.


----------



## Murda007

I am new to the bike scene and I just want to say you guys and gals got some nice bikes...!!!


----------



## acetylcholine

As my 1st post in quite a while, I'll grace you with this iPhoney pic of my SuperSix with 105/Tektro, FSA Gossamer, and rockin' the Shimano RS10 wheels  oh and SPDs


----------



## Bantay1

*SuperSix 3*

My first post on the board. Here is my SS3!!!










And who said dogs can't ride...


----------



## supraholic

9.002 Pounds of trailer queen.

View attachment 258192

View attachment 258193

View attachment 258194


----------



## alanw2007

*SuperSix Evo*

Here's my SuperSix Evo, ridden over 2000 km since February this year.










Build list:
Zipp 303 tubulars (race) / DuraAce 7850 50CL (everyday)
Hollogram SL compact
Dura Ace 7800 shifters/mechs/cassette/chain
TRP 950 SL brakes
Ritchey bar/stem/saddle/seatpost (temporary Bontrager in the pic)
Garmin 500 / Dakota 20


----------



## de Ron

Here's mine:
Synapse Carbon 2009 size 54
Upgrade to Hollowgram SL crank
Fulcrum 1 Racing wheelset
Fizik Antares Carbon saddle
Speedplay zero pedals
Shimano 105 2x10
Garmin Edge 500


----------



## Pinkbullet3

Bantay1 said:


>


"Get me off, get me off, GET ME OFF RIGHT NOW!"


----------



## Yamabushi

alanw2007 said:


> Here's my SuperSix Evo, ridden over 2000 km since February this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build list:
> Zipp 303 tubulars (race) / DuraAce 7850 50CL (everyday)
> Hollogram SL compact
> Dura Ace 7800 shifters/mechs/cassette/chain
> TRP 950 SL brakes
> Ritchey bar/stem/saddle/seatpost (temporary Bontrager in the pic)
> Garmin 500 / Dakota 20


Nice Alan!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sharknose

supraholic said:


> 9.002 Pounds of trailer queen.


Snip off 1" of handlebar tape or take out 1 link from the chain to make it 8.995 lbs 

That's an unbelievable bike. Have a parts/weights list to share?


----------



## PaxRomana

supraholic said:


> 9.002 Pounds of trailer queen.


Well done, but you need pedals and a second bottle cage on that. Should still come in close to 10lbs. Pretty incredible. :eek6:


----------



## MarvinK

I think a single cage is fine, but agree about pedals. It needs to be rideable before counting weight.


----------



## Toona

*Green Machine*

Ss..evo..


----------



## MarvinK

Looks sweet... matching saddle would look even sweeter.


----------



## dsaint

*First build from standard 105*

Bought it as a basic 105 spec and swapped just about everything out except frame/forks/bars.


----------



## nathanbal

excellent slammage!


----------



## MrHollick

*Delete this post please was double post*

Delete this post please was double post


----------



## MrHollick

*Caad 10 4*

Thanks to the best wife in the world I picked up my new Caad 10 4 today!


----------



## Sharknose

dsaint said:


> Bought it as a basic 105 spec and swapped just about everything out except frame/forks/bars.


That's one badass looking Supersix right there, that is. You didn't just upgrade it, you weaponized it. Great job.


----------



## andrewbell

*SuperSix 5 with new upgrades*

Previous upgrades a posted where:

Shifters: Red
Brakes: Force
Crank: Hollowgram with Quarq
RD: Force
FD: Red

And now Spinergy Stealth wheels.


----------



## Matt927

Sharknose said:


> That's one badass looking Supersix right there, that is. You didn't just upgrade it, you weaponized it. Great job.


Ditto. Awesome.


----------



## Allthatflash

*Here is my ride*

New here so i thought I'll post my Cannondale Super Six Hi-Mod up.
Its had full Dura Ace group and Di2, Zipp 404 wheels witha powertap rear hub
I have changed the white Fizik seat and white bar wraps to a Salle italia and red bar wraps


----------



## ralph1

Very nice Super Six Allthatflash!!


----------



## jdp211

Don't think I've posted this here yet. Picked up a crit bike off the bay a couple weeks ago.


----------



## isoriano97

*2012 Evo Dura-Ace*

Picked up my Super-six Evo Dura Ace 2 weeks ago and upgraded with Boyd 50mm clinchers, 2 Arundel Sideloader Cages, Garmin Sensor and barfly mount, Fizik Arione Carbon saddle. Just ordered Praxis Compact Chainrings and hope to have them installed by next week.

Frame weight - 499 gms = 1.1 lbs (48cm)
Full Bike weight (with pedals, cages, garmin mount and sensor) = 14.73 lbs

The praxis compact chainrings should get me under 14.5 lbs fully loaded


----------



## Helitech

Got a set of brand new ksyrium SLR's for dirt cheap! Slowly but surely pouring more and more money into this addiction...

View attachment 259666


----------



## ralph1

499 grams for a frame!!!!! OMFingG!!!


----------



## s2ktaxi

ralph1 said:


> 499 grams for a frame!!!!! OMFingG!!!


That's without the fork or any of the trimmings?


----------



## FPSDavid

Out with the old:









In with the new:


----------



## ralph1

s2ktaxi said:


> That's without the fork or any of the trimmings?


That's still MAD light!!

cheers

Pete


----------



## Toona

*Evo*

Let's add some color....


----------



## Nath8

*2012 SuperSix 3*

Just a quick pic of my new Supersix 3. Put my trusty American Classic's on, new seat post and my favourite saddle.
Hopefully will get to ride this weekend for the first time.


----------



## isoriano97

*SuperSix Evo*

Took this baby home 3 weeks ago and have ridden her for almost 300 miles already

Super Six Evo Dura-Ace Black-Green Frame
Dura-Ace Drive train
Hollowgram Cranks
Praxis Compact Chainrings
Fizik Arione Carbon Rails Cavendish Green Jersey Limited Edition
Dura-Ace pedals
Garmin 500 with Barfly mount
Blackburn Airstick SL mini-pump
Arundel Sideloader Carbon Cages
Boyd 50mm Carbon Clinchers

Photo taken with FSA rings...
Will take new photos with the new Praxis Black/Black rings soon


----------



## Allthatflash

Here another after a ride


----------



## FPSDavid

isoriano97 said:


> Took this baby home 3 weeks ago and have ridden her for almost 300 miles already
> 
> Super Six Evo Dura-Ace Black-Green Frame
> Dura-Ace Drive train
> Hollowgram Cranks
> Praxis Compact Chainrings
> Fizik Arione Carbon Rails Cavendish Green Jersey Limited Edition
> Dura-Ace pedals
> Garmin 500 with Barfly mount
> Blackburn Airstick SL mini-pump
> Arundel Sideloader Carbon Cages
> Boyd 50mm Carbon Clinchers
> 
> Photo taken with FSA rings...
> *Will take new photos with the new Praxis Black/Black rings soon*


Get it from the drive side next time


----------



## NWS Alpine

Drive side for sure. That bike is sexy though.


----------



## NWS Alpine

Allthatflash said:


> Here another after a ride


Nice setup but not feeling the paint. Is it a team bike?

Also that saddle looks painful like that. My wrists would be broken.


----------



## Allthatflash

NWS Alpine said:


> Nice setup but not feeling the paint. Is it a team bike?
> 
> Also that saddle looks painful like that. My wrists would be broken.


It is a team bike.......I got it off Helen's Cycles they spnsor the velo teams and raod teams in this area and got a great deal on it
Saddle is really comfy, better then the stock one the Selle Italia is a gel seat and flexes due tot he center being cut out. I don't see how your wrist would be broken tho? Bike fits me great


----------



## NWS Alpine

Allthatflash said:


> It is a team bike.......I got it off Helen's Cycles they spnsor the velo teams and raod teams in this area and got a great deal on it
> Saddle is really comfy, better then the stock one the Selle Italia is a gel seat and flexes due tot he center being cut out. I don't see how your wrist would be broken tho? Bike fits me great


The way it's tilted would have all the weight forward on my hands. That would hurt my wrists.


----------



## Allthatflash

NWS Alpine said:


> The way it's tilted would have all the weight forward on my hands. That would hurt my wrists.


Oh I see...I don't seem to have that problem....its great when going up hills tho IMO


----------



## FPSDavid

Took another pic of the CAAD10.


----------



## isoriano97

FPSDavid said:


> Get it from the drive side next time


Drive side photo with Praxis Rings


----------



## Praxis Works

*isoriano97 -* 

You have your inner ring mounted facing the wrong way. 
Please look at your mounting guide that shipped with the rings or on our product page! The laser marking on the inner ring faces inbound for correct spacing. 

[email protected]


----------



## isoriano97

Praxis Works said:


> *isoriano97 -*
> 
> You have your inner ring mounted facing the wrong way.
> Please look at your mounting guide that shipped with the rings or on our product page!
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks Adam!


----------



## spinnekop




----------



## quaman26

Here's my Evo. Posted also in WW but wanted to share it here too. Still working on a deeper rim wheelset.


----------



## Dan Gerous

ooooooh! Lightweights! 

Very nice bike spinnekop! But don't you know? Chain must be on the big ring for beauty shots! :wink5:


----------



## Zachariah

Allthatflash said:


> New here so i thought I'll post my Cannondale Super Six Hi-Mod up.
> Its had full Dura Ace group and Di2, Zipp 404 wheels witha powertap rear hub
> I have changed the white Fizik seat and white bar wraps to a Salle italia and red bar wraps


Nice LaGrange Club bike! I still have my 2007 Helens Cycles/LaGrange System Six.


----------



## krisv7

isoriano97 said:


> Took this baby home 3 weeks ago and have ridden her for almost 300 miles already
> 
> Super Six Evo Dura-Ace Black-Green Frame
> Dura-Ace Drive train
> Hollowgram Cranks
> Praxis Compact Chainrings
> Fizik Arione Carbon Rails Cavendish Green Jersey Limited Edition
> Dura-Ace pedals
> Garmin 500 with Barfly mount
> Blackburn Airstick SL mini-pump
> Arundel Sideloader Carbon Cages
> Boyd 50mm Carbon Clinchers
> 
> Photo taken with FSA rings...
> Will take new photos with the new Praxis Black/Black rings soon


Wow!! what a super cool bike!! Great Job!!


----------



## krisv7

Here is my 2012 SuperSix... it rides soooo well. Super comfy, super quick!!


----------



## Helitech

krisv7 said:


> Here is my 2012 SuperSix... it rides soooo well. Super comfy, super quick!!


Nice bike! How do you like the Boyd's???


----------



## isoriano97

krisv7 said:


> Wow!! what a super cool bike!! Great Job!!


thanks!!!


----------



## kylebosch24

my supersix
havnt done much except red cables new grips and water bottle holders 
want to get some rims soon!


----------



## kylebosch24

heres mine for now want to get rims next!


----------



## fireplug

Toona said:


> Let's add some color....


Sweet bike. I know black and white are classic but I love the Liquigas green color. The louder the better.


----------



## teekster

Right after I got her home (the reflectors were promptly removed)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7559378380/" title="Untitled by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8146/7559378380_42d0a9b103_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## red elvis

krisv7 said:


> Here is my 2012 SuperSix... it rides soooo well. Super comfy, super quick!!


are your boyd wheels 50mm or 58mm?


----------



## red elvis

nevermind krisv7, i just installed my new ksyrium sr on my bike. they look very nice. the white hubs match pretty well.


----------



## red elvis

*Here's a crappy picture...*

... of my awesome bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greenduck

Newest iteration of my 2011 Cannondale SuperSix 5. 

Newest changes are Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL wheelset, FSA SL-K Light BB30 Compact crankset with 36/50T combination instead of 34/50T, Enve seatpost, black Deda Zero 100 Servizio Corse stem instead of white, Continental GP4000S tires and plain white handlebar tape.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Built this thing up last week. About 15lbs with pedals and two cages (it's setup as paved/dirt/gravel road bike for the summer). Just teasers for now... waiting for other wheels.


----------



## austinct1

Looks awesome!! Wheels match perfectly.


----------



## seattleheli

Hey all, this is my first post. I used to have an old Trek 800S (I know, I know) that I got when I was 10 (am 23 now). I figured it was time to upgrade. Picked up a Cannondale Synapse 7, and I absolutely LOVE it. Only have about 20 miles on it so far, but I have high hopes for this one. Planning on really amping up the mileage before summer's up. 

Picture below is of my Cannondale next to my other love: the Robinson R22 helicopter I fly at work (I'm a helicopter flight instructor). Since I got my Cannondale, I have been cycling around the airport when I'm not out flying.

Glad to be here,
Lindsey


----------



## Matt927

No not an R22.


----------



## seattleheli

Matt927 said:


> No not an R22.


Haha!


----------



## bcapp

Been a while since I've posted my CAAD8, but I've been doing a lot of work since I first put it up here. Tried to give it a bit of a citrusy/EVO look w/ the stem and seatpost. 100% Force build, w/ R-Sys + Conti GP4000s, SL-K stem/post, Fizik Arione and Pro Vibe carbon anatomic bars. I love, Love, LOVE this bike. So much fun, that when I test rode a buddy's S2 to see if I wanted to buy his frame, I couldn't wait to get back on this baby.

Aluminum, 58cm, 16.84 lb!


----------



## heybrady

Bcapp, is that a 2007? I have an 07 in blue that has the same paint scheme. Don't see many from that year for some reason. Great bike,regardless.


----------



## bcapp

heybrady said:


> Bcapp, is that a 2007? I have an 07 in blue that has the same paint scheme. Don't see many from that year for some reason. Great bike,regardless.


It is. Optimo 1, I think. Never seen too many of these either, always good to hear someone has equally good taste in 'dales!


----------



## red elvis

i rode by performance bikes a while ago to weigh in my bike.


----------



## Boltman76

bcapp said:


> It is. Optimo 1, I think. Never seen too many of these either, always good to hear someone has equally good taste in 'dales!


Very nice! I have a CAAD 9 in the exact same paint scheme! This is definitely one of my favorite CAAD paint schemes over the last couple of years. :thumbsup:


----------



## red elvis

*Here's a better picture of my bike.*

yes, another picture.


----------



## ErikH

In two weeks I will be picking up my new Caad8 5. I will post some pics when I get it. I would like to customize it. What type of components do you guys recommend?


----------



## ErikH

In two weeks I will post some pics of my new Caad8 5. What type of components do you guys recommend to customize the bike?


----------



## hypercycler

replaced my supersix hm with the evo. it's a better bike no doubt. @ 12.96lbs with cages & pedals.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked2006

hypercycler said:


> replaced my supersix hm with the evo. it's a better bike no doubt. @ 12.96lbs with cages & pedals.:thumbsup:


I've thought about replacing my SuperSix with an EVO. Not sure if I'll ever do it. But it is a thought! 

Your EVO looks great. Simple and to the point!


----------



## hypercycler

Thanks! Well I "had" to cuz I crashed the Supersix (damaged the top tube)... Was thinking to repair it since I loved that bike very much but got a great deal on the EVO frame that's hard to pass.


----------



## Wicked2006

If you got a great deal on an EVO then that's the way to go. I really don't need another road bike. My SS has been solid as a rock for me. 

Rode yesterday 30 miles and felt really good. I went through a period where I didn't feel very comfortable on it. Even thought about selling it. Not now. I love it again.


----------



## Greenduck

ErikH said:


> In two weeks I will post some pics of my new Caad8 5. What type of components do you guys recommend to customize the bike?


That depends on what you hope to gain with the customization? If you want better performance I would look at upgrading the wheelset to some high profile carbon wheels, maybe Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL or better. This would change the overall look of the bike and you could shed some weight also (depending what it comes with). If you want to lighten it up I would, again, look at the wheelset. Some really light low profile clinchers. Also change out the crankset (if money were no object, Cannondale SiSL Hollowgram), saddle, handlebar and stem. The standard Cannondale components are actually pretty light but one can always do better. Saddle color and handlebar tape is always a good way to change to look of the bike.

I don't know if this was the answer you were looking for


----------



## Pemberton325

Not sure about the saddle, it was a gift from my sister, so I want to use it.









Just purchased the CAAD 8 last month, I liked the Red frame better so I had a full 105 groupset installed. Have a carbon stem, and bars in the mail! 

I love this bike, it's a great mesh between the CAAD 10 and the Synapse.


----------



## Steelhead3686

primalcarl said:


>


How did your photos to post in portrait opposed to landscape?


----------



## ETCmike




----------



## ijaz429

Nath8 said:


> Just a quick pic of my new Supersix 3. Put my trusty American Classic's on, new seat post and my favourite saddle.
> Hopefully will get to ride this weekend for the first time.


This looks phenomenal. I am almost done customizing mine, look out for pics soon...


----------



## pataww2001

isoriano97 said:


> Took this baby home 3 weeks ago and have ridden her for almost 300 miles already
> 
> Super Six Evo Dura-Ace Black-Green Frame
> Dura-Ace Drive train
> Hollowgram Cranks
> Praxis Compact Chainrings
> Fizik Arione Carbon Rails Cavendish Green Jersey Limited Edition
> Dura-Ace pedals
> Garmin 500 with Barfly mount
> Blackburn Airstick SL mini-pump
> Arundel Sideloader Carbon Cages
> Boyd 50mm Carbon Clinchers
> 
> Photo taken with FSA rings...
> Will take new photos with the new Praxis Black/Black rings soon


Sweet looking bike for sure. in fact... I think you and I spoke about me buying your boyd wheels a few weeks ago

Pat


----------



## pataww2001

Lots of really really nicely done Cannondales here. I'm surprised to see how many supersixes are done up. 

makes me really want to upgrade my supersix 3 instead of waiting for a new EVO to fit into my budget

Pat


----------



## Mr Pheer

Here is mine. Got it about 2 weeks ago, got the Bontrager wheels two days ago. I figured I would do the most expensive upgrade first and get it out of the way


----------



## Turtle Torque

Christine 3.0. Sorry for iphone pic. Didnt have my camera when I picked up my bike. White rims look way better in real life


----------



## supersixter

Those wheels look very good from here too.


----------



## brinr05

My 2012 Supersix 105 after I swapped some parts... ;-)


----------



## Matt927

SS Evo and women's CAAD 10


----------



## ralph1

Very nice bikes above.

cheers

Pete


----------



## Pemberton325

I know it doesn't compare to the great bikes here, but this is my first budget build. 2012 CAAD 8 with full 5700 105's, Easton EA50sl wheels, FSA forged carbon/aluminum stem, carbon flat top bars, carbon seat post, and Fizik saddle.

Sits at about 18lbs.. I am very happy with it, and the amount of money spent to get it this way. The only thing I wanna change is maybe swap the wheel set with some soul 3.0 SL's 

Anyways, hope you like it.

Jimmy


----------



## Diopena1

Current setup of my 2011 Supersix Himod


----------



## Helitech

Pemberton325 said:


> I know it doesn't compare to the great bikes here, but this is my first budget build. 2012 CAAD 8 with full 5700 105's, Easton EA50sl wheels, FSA forged carbon/aluminum stem, carbon flat top bars, carbon seat post, and Fizik saddle.
> 
> Sits at about 18lbs.. I am very happy with it, and the amount of money spent to get it this way. The only thing I wanna change is maybe swap the wheel set with some soul 3.0 SL's
> 
> Anyways, hope you like it.
> 
> Jimmy


Nice bike!! What drop bars are those if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Seba35

*My new 2013 Supersix 5!!*

Here she is, ladies and gents. I apologize for the low quality pictures! 

:-D


----------



## Seba35

*And these are the wheels I'm putting on it.....*

Some nice ROLs thanks to some excellent advice!!


----------



## Greenduck

Seba35 said:


> Here she is, ladies and gents. I apologize for the low quality pictures!
> 
> :-D


Looks really good. The paint scheme is a huge improvement over the 2012 team replica. Now, flip and slam that stem ASAP


----------



## Seba35

Greenduck said:


> Looks really good. The paint scheme is a huge improvement over the 2012 team replica. Now, flip and slam that stem ASAP


Thanks, Greenduck!!

I wasn't too crazy about the 2012 paint scheme, either. By the way, what's the deal with flipping the stem? You're the second person that mentions that to me, the first one being a guy who's a fairly aggressive rider.

Besides making the bike look extremely awesome, are there any benefits, aerodynamically or otherwise?


----------



## Greenduck

Seba35 said:


> Thanks, Greenduck!!
> 
> I wasn't too crazy about the 2012 paint scheme, either. By the way, what's the deal with flipping the stem? You're the second person that mentions that to me, the first one being a guy who's a fairly aggressive rider.
> 
> Besides making the bike look extremely awesome, are there any benefits, aerodynamically or otherwise?


I just think it looks better with the stem flipped. There will be a small, almost insignificant, aerodynamic advantage if you flip the stem. However, it will affect your fit on the bike and might make it more uncomfortable. Basically it was just a comment on making your great looking bike look even more awesome  You just keep your stem the way you find it most comfortable. Maybe later you can change it as you progressively make your fit more aggressive.


----------



## supersixter

View attachment 264133


View attachment 264134


----------



## supersixter

Photos were taken with my Iphone 4s. I'm not a photographer by any means. Just sharing a few pics of my rig! I plan on upgrading the wheels first, then maybe the rd to force, after that I'll play it by ear.


----------



## Diopena1

Nice bike! I kinda like the orange now.... it should stand out in any crowd!

Is that an iPhone holder on the stem?... I wouldn't put too much faith into an open cradle, friend of mine had a similar setup, and his android flew off the stem, because the spring clip gave out. Poor guy had just given his # to some girl the day before... smh


----------



## supersixter

Thanks and yes, it's the Lifeproof craddle, so the phone is actually in a strong case before it goes in the craddle. I'll keep your advice in mind when riding.


----------



## supersixter

That is my plan.


----------



## illlili

2011 supersix 105 w/ few mods


----------



## Seba35

*Flipped stem!!*

Here she is again, this time with a flipped and shorter stem!

The ride quality is noticeably closer to the last bike I had, and just as aggressive.

I think I'm set now!!

I appreciate the "flipping" advice from you guys!!


----------



## ijaz429

Finally finished the re-do on this bike and pretty proud of the transformation. I think the 2012 Cannondale SuperSix was terribly ugly but fit me best. Here is the final version. And I don't want to hear about sawing down the stem, I have commitment issues.


----------



## ijaz429

Meant to say steerer tube, not stem. my bad.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Nice SSix ijaz.

I just got done shooting the clear on my '11 SSix hi-mod. Hated the white but couldn't pass up the deal I got. Most of the frame is bare carbon. There is jet black running from the front half of the head tube down the underside of the down tube and over all of the chain stays. The red is a pearl that matches the red ubs that are going into the wheel set. Logos were hand cut and obviously moved around.

Excuse the Cell phone pics. Ill shoot HiQual ones ince i put the bike back together next week. 

Before








After


----------



## ijaz429

no_safe_HAVEN said:


> Nice SSix ijaz.
> 
> I just got done shooting the clear on my '11 SSix hi-mod. Hated the white but couldn't pass up the deal I got.
> 
> Excuse the Cell phone pics. Ill shoot HiQual ones ince i put the bike back together next week.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


this is a pretty cool project. great job.


----------



## petal666

Supersix 105 stripped of everything other than the seatpost (which is pretty light) and rebuilt.


----------



## Pinkbullet3

no_safe_HAVEN said:


> After


----------



## Dg designs

ijaz429 said:


> Finally finished the re-do on this bike and pretty proud of the transformation. I think the 2012 Cannondale SuperSix was terribly ugly but fit me best. Here is the final version. And I don't want to hear about sawing down the stem, I have commitment issues.


So what does it weigh in at now?


----------



## Bonn55ie

Every man believes in something and I believe i'll have One more beer.


----------



## ijaz429

Dg designs said:


> So what does it weigh in at now?


17 lbs 11 ounces with cages, side pump and garmin. it is 2.41 lbs lighter than stock. quite honestly, i made the changes for aesthetics more than weight savings but i have recognized an unexpected difference in ride quality.


----------



## estorino

My 2010 Caad9, bought as frame-only and built with full Shimano 105 5700 3x10 groupset, Fulcrum Racing 5 wheels and 3T bars and stem.

It's a triple crankset, which is quite common over here in the Netherlands, but unusual anywhere else I believe. In my area it's mainly very flat, windy, open roads, but the French alps or the Belgian hills are all less than a day's drive away, so...


----------



## gabedad

*Rockport MA*

Rockport MA


----------



## Mnkykng77

Deleted


----------



## Mnkykng77

Here is my SuperSix 3 that i got a couple of weeks ago. Its developed some creaking in the BB under load so gonna get the checked.


----------



## D1G1N1XY

LOL I was gonna post my new SuperSix 3, but apparently we all have the same bike


----------



## oldtrek716

Mnkykng77 said:


> Here is my SuperSix 3 that i got a couple of weeks ago. Its developed some creaking in the BB under load so gonna get the checked.


I know it is the wrong forum, but how do you like the boyd vitesse wheelset? They look great and I am curious how they ride. Thanks and Cheers.


----------



## eminefes

ijaz429 said:


> Finally finished the re-do on this bike and pretty proud of the transformation. I think the 2012 Cannondale SuperSix was terribly ugly but fit me best. Here is the final version. And I don't want to hear about sawing down the stem, I have commitment issues.


Just be very careful when clamping the stem down onto the steerer tube. Having those spacers above the stem means you'll be clamping down on a good portion of steerer tube that is not reinforced by the top cap and expander.


----------



## RCMTB

2012 CAAD10 5 BBQ Color

Upgrades:

Shimano 105 brakes (full 105 grouppo)
Mavic Kysrium SL wheelset (GP4000's)
Ritchey WCS (stem and seatpost)
Ritchey Logic II WCS handlebar
Arundel Mandible bottle cages
Fizik Aliante Versus Kium saddle
Cannondale Hollowgram SISL cranks
Garmin Edge 500 (Barfly mount)


----------



## Wetworks

*2013 bb 9*


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Updated photo, new to me Reynolds Assaults.


----------



## Mnkykng77

oldtrek716 said:


> I know it is the wrong forum, but how do you like the boyd vitesse wheelset? They look great and I am curious how they ride. Thanks and Cheers.


They ride pretty well. They are smooth and stiff from what I can tell but have only ridden them for 100miles. Currently running 23mm Conti's but heard running 25's will be a better ride.


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse

RCMTB said:


> 2012 CAAD10 5 BBQ Color
> 
> Upgrades:
> 
> Shimano 105 brakes (full 105 grouppo)
> Mavic Kysrium SL wheelset (GP4000's)
> Ritchey WCS (stem and seatpost)
> Ritchey Logic II WCS handlebar
> Arundel Mandible bottle cages
> Fizik Aliante Versus Kium saddle
> Cannondale Hollowgram SISL cranks
> Garmin Edge 500 (Barfly mount)


How much did the Hollowgram run you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bousson

*SuperSix EVO 3 Red*

Here is the 2012 EVO SRAM Red which I picked up Tuesday this week after a fitting. Was originally looking for a SuperSix 3 Ultegra, and was going to upgrade the stock wheels. The LBS had a demo and gave me a real sweet price. I demo'd this 54 a few times as well as a 56 and a SuperSix 5.

Compared to my 9 year old aluminum Trek 2300, the ride difference is incredible.

Need to add a Garmin, which is on order.


----------



## bousson

Oops, the bike is a SuperSix EVO 2 Red. Think after all my research, I would get the name correct


----------



## RCMTB

CannondaleRushSynapse said:


> How much did the Hollowgram run you if you don't mind me asking?


Bought from my LBS for $650+tax including the spindle and installed the cranks myself. I didn't go with ceramic bearings though. Love them. Love the cranks, but not so happy with the rings. Will probably put my FSA rings from the Gossamer Pro on since they shift better. Or maybe just order Praxis rings eventually.


----------



## red elvis

Taken this morning at Palos Verdes, CA.


----------



## aries14

*My EVO 1 Dura Ace*

2012 Close Out!!


----------



## Doodlespeed

here is my new 2012 Supersix 5 with 105. Love the colors on the bike. Came in at 18.13lbs stock with pedals


----------



## jsigone

just scored a great deal on a super6-five and swapped out some stock parts


_MG_3322 by jsig1, on Flickr


_MG_3314 by jsig1, on Flickr


_MG_3321 by jsig1, on Flickr


----------



## tony604

Managed to pick up a SuperSix for an awesome deal, and made a couple of quick upgrades

now i've got one for the road and one for the trails


----------



## Bajaracer

Enjoying the past three months on my cannondale after a 12 year break. Looking to add an Evo for the 2013 racing season.


----------



## arrow9

super6


----------



## JayR

arrow9, nice Supersix! Looks like it's got Ultegra gs. Beautiful color scheme. I've been eyeing C'dale's 2013 lineup for a springtime purchase, would love an Evo 2 or a Supersix Ultegra, but I'll see what the budget is like when the time comes. What are your early reports on how the 2013 SS rides? What did you ride before this?


----------



## tturner

I can't explain it - other brands just haven't felt right to me... so I go with what works and I love them all. Zero issues in 25 years.


----------



## arrow9

it is ultegra... I made a few trips with this bike, runs great, rigid and responsive...this is my first cannondale..now switched to the right bike.


----------



## Dan Gerous

My SuperX Hi-Mod.










Found the frame earlier this summer, built it with parts I already had and got the rest to complete... I don't have a road bike anymore (for now) so this one does double duty, I have other wheels for the road and I have to swap the chainrings as my CX racing season starts this weekend. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## pataww2001

heres my 2012 SuperSix 4 Rival. SRAM Red shifters, Conti GP 4000 tires. Selle SMP Glider










love the bike so far. put 2000 miles on it since I got back into cycling this past april after 10+ years off the bike.

Trying to decide whether to update this bike more or try to sell it and buy an EVO

Pat


----------



## Magnetic K

2012 Cannondale Carbon Synapse 5 105
Photos taken at Cannondale, Wilton, Connecticut


----------



## phiggs

Love the first photo. Looks like the old catalogs.


----------



## phiggs

*1991 SC Criterium*

Converted to Flight Deck shifters. I love this bike. Extremely rigid (most would just say uncomfortable) but has amazing power transfer.


----------



## NateDieselF4i

2013 BadBoy


----------



## Btomp

Here is my Cannondale Six13 in Red/White. Please excuse the lack of focus on the top half of the photo (phone camera)!

She has been a great servant, although the time has come for an upgrade. :thumbsup:

View attachment 266311


View attachment 266312


----------



## CHL

Here's my brand new 2012 Slice 5. It's equipped with Shimano 105, which works flawlessly. I put some 50mm full carbon clinchers from Farsports. The bike slices through head winds without effort. Crosswinds are another matter. Bike wants to stay upright at all times (not the bike with which to descend). Not done tweaking position yet and can probably lower the stem almost to headset cap. I know the pump takes away from Aero but would rather not walk the thing home.

View attachment 266348


----------



## alexdelli

My supersix bbq ultegra 2013

View attachment 266603
View attachment 266604
View attachment 266605


----------



## repairtec

*Ventoux Country with the CAAD 10*

Normally I'm seated on a San Marco Aspide Carbon Superleggera here its a Prologic. All up weight 7,4kg. Outstrips the Super Six and the Synapse of my two younger friend, got it up to 62 kph on the flat


----------



## Hpag05

a day at the beach,then the wash after


----------



## browsielove

My first C'Dale in over 25 years of riding!
Love it!
2013 Supersix EVO Hi Mod Red Racing
14.0lb out-of-shop, 15.0 with pedals (ultegra), cages and garmin mount.


----------



## aries14

Sweet Bike!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penh_Pal

.....


----------



## Penh_Pal

*My Cannondale R1000 Optimo*

My Cannondale R1000, with Shimano 105 drive (Dura-Ace front D), Suntour Swing Shock for those bumpy roads, and flat bars. Curly bars do not necessarily a road bike make...


----------



## Team Sarcasm

This is my new 2012 Cannondale Synapse 7 Alloy. It's all stock...for now... 

Hope to add some pedals and odometer next month  

Maybe change the bar wrap as well, I think there is a little to much white going on with it haha. Anyone hope you like it! Cause I sure do


----------



## twiggy

Penh_Pal said:


> My Cannondale R1000, with Shimano 105 drive (Dura-Ace front D), Suntour Swing Shock for those bumpy roads, and flat bars. Curly bars do not necessarily a road bike make...


Nice bike... interesting fork!

As a side note - Cannondale recommends no more than 55mm of spacers between the stem and the top of the headset!... You're *probably* fine, but if it was me (and my teeth) at stake, I'd probably consider cutting a few inches off of that steertube.... or buy a less race-y frame with a taller head tube!


----------



## Zachariah

Penh_Pal said:


> My Cannondale R1000, with Shimano 105 drive (Dura-Ace front D), Suntour Swing Shock for those bumpy roads, and flat bars. Curly bars do not necessarily a road bike make...


Yeah....that steer tube is way over-extended. That kind of leverage is just asking to kill that sweet Optimo headtube(even though *I know* they can handle it!)....especially in a crash.


----------



## Leerac

Here's my oldie


----------



## gocard

Leerac said:


> Here's my oldie


Love the looks of this one!


----------



## Leerac

gocard said:


> Love the looks of this one!


thanks gocard


----------



## zamboni

Leerac said:


> Here's my oldie


Classic look reminds of the Black Lighting special edition.


----------



## Leerac

yup.. they look the same. esp the color.. wud luv to have the black lightning edition frame


----------



## mann2

greetings from south east asia


----------



## D1G1N1XY

mann2 said:


> greetings from south east asia


Very nice


----------



## D1G1N1XY

Pictured here is Nathaniel Merryweather. (2012 SuperSix Ultegra)

Almost done. Need to shave down the steering tube. Fix the stem, add new handle bars, and add Di2 set. Then I will be happy.


----------



## D1G1N1XY

Pictured here is Hanna Montana. (2011 Synapse SRAM Apex)

I want to switch from Apex to 105, and throw on some new wheels, then she will be done.

Pardon the mess. I have 2 children under 5.


----------



## D1G1N1XY

Pictured here is A.B.E. (All Black Everything) (2010 Badboy Solo Lefty)

Stock and happy.


----------



## Cebu Boy

is there anybody here with black & white cannondale using a germina edge500 (red color)? just want to know how it will look like. thanks.


----------



## Cebu Boy

*garmin edge 500 red*

is there anybody here with black & white cannondale with garmin edge 500 (red color)? just want to see how it will look like. thanks.


----------



## EuroSVT

I snagged this pic from Slam That Stem, just wondering which one of you is the guilty owner


----------



## Dan Gerous

That hurts just looking at it! Bars a mile high but... that... thing where a saddle should be!


----------



## soonerrebel

CAAD9 with SR11


----------



## Wynnbb




----------



## Wynnbb

*2013 Cannondale CAAD10*


----------



## Full_Spectrum

2012 Super Six. Started as a 105 bike. Ive done a few things to it- Ultegra group; Hollowgram crankset; 3t bars; etc.

Weighs 17.4lbs with the Shimano RS10 wheels.


----------



## D1G1N1XY

Full_Spectrum said:


> 2012 Super Six. Started as a 105 bike. Ive done a few things to it- Ultegra group; Hollowgram crankset; 3t bars; etc.
> 
> Weighs 17.4lbs with the Shimano RS10 wheels.


Looks good


----------



## zootvpopmart

*Six13*

The ol Six13


----------



## metoou2

soonerrebel said:


> CAAD9 with SR11


good job on that one..........very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## metoou2

Full_Spectrum said:


> 2012 Super Six. Started as a 105 bike. Ive done a few things to it- Ultegra group; Hollowgram crankset; 3t bars; etc.
> 
> Weighs 17.4lbs with the Shimano RS10 wheels.


One of the best paint schemes for the Super Six in a very long time. Lookin good.


----------



## metoou2

Leerac said:


> Here's my oldie


A prime example of Cannondale's forward thinking designs............your 'oldie' still looks awesome. It would look and feel right at home with today's bikes.


----------



## metoou2

D1G1N1XY said:


> Pictured here is Hanna Montana. (2011 Synapse SRAM Apex)
> 
> I want to switch from Apex to 105, and throw on some new wheels, then she will be done.
> 
> Pardon the mess. I have 2 children under 5.


someone's missing some toes !!!!!!!!!! eeegahd

Nice stable of bikes. Do the kids get jelly under the seat?


----------



## NateDieselF4i

With my new wheels and tires!

On a totally random side note does anyone else's posts get all out of order? New post responses showing up a page or so back? Strange and annoying


----------



## metoou2

nice choice on the wheels.
Have never seen new posts getting all out of order.


----------



## skaruda_23

zootvpopmart said:


> The ol Six13


Well well well... TLR is on RBR! Sweet bike, might I add


----------



## D1G1N1XY

metoou2 said:


> someone's missing some toes !!!!!!!!!! eeegahd
> 
> Nice stable of bikes. Do the kids get jelly under the seat?


I meant to clean the toes off of the floor prior to the picture. daaah well. 

Honestly my kids don't surprise me anymore with the crud I find in the oddest places. Although I have yet to have jelly in the couch.


----------



## Hackney

*2012 SuperSix*

My newly built up standard SuperSix

63cm with mostly Campag Chorus. Very pleased with how well it's 'hiding' its size.

(Apologies for the background noise)


----------



## metoou2

Great looking Super, the best paint scheme in a very long time


----------



## wedge962005

*2013 Evo HiMod Red*

Here are some shots of my new race bike. She's a 58 and I put my Orbit Lepton wheels on with 25c GP4000S tires. I figure the last picture says a lot. This bike is amazing, I'm really impressed with the ride quality and the thing climbs so nicely. 

<a href="https://s1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/hubracing/Bikes/?action=view&current=99E84981-5117-4ACF-8828-4226007EC599-33820-0000224647A3B63A.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/hubracing/Bikes/99E84981-5117-4ACF-8828-4226007EC599-33820-0000224647A3B63A.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>

<a href="https://s1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/hubracing/Bikes/?action=view&current=26EBE95F-3FDF-4905-B2E1-6092841538DB-33820-00002246343F7066.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/hubracing/Bikes/26EBE95F-3FDF-4905-B2E1-6092841538DB-33820-00002246343F7066.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>

<a href="https://s1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/hubracing/Bikes/?action=view&current=8C25683A-B99A-4EC3-9AD4-27283CFF8133-33820-0000224659D00B82.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/hubracing/Bikes/8C25683A-B99A-4EC3-9AD4-27283CFF8133-33820-0000224659D00B82.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>


----------



## jsigone

my super6

super6 by jsigone, on Flickr


----------



## RCMTB

wedge962005 said:


> Here are some shots of my new race bike. She's a 58 and I put my Orbit Lepton wheels on with 25c GP4000S tires. I figure the last picture says a lot. This bike is amazing, I'm really impressed with the ride quality and the thing climbs so nicely.
> 
> <a href="https://s1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/hubracing/Bikes/?action=view&current=99E84981-5117-4ACF-8828-4226007EC599-33820-0000224647A3B63A.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/hubracing/Bikes/99E84981-5117-4ACF-8828-4226007EC599-33820-0000224647A3B63A.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://s1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/hubracing/Bikes/?action=view&current=26EBE95F-3FDF-4905-B2E1-6092841538DB-33820-00002246343F7066.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/hubracing/Bikes/26EBE95F-3FDF-4905-B2E1-6092841538DB-33820-00002246343F7066.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://s1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/hubracing/Bikes/?action=view&current=8C25683A-B99A-4EC3-9AD4-27283CFF8133-33820-0000224659D00B82.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/hubracing/Bikes/8C25683A-B99A-4EC3-9AD4-27283CFF8133-33820-0000224659D00B82.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>


Nice! I like!


----------



## olmauntin

alanw2007 said:


> Here's my SuperSix Evo, ridden over 2000 km since February this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build list:
> Zipp 303 tubulars (race) / DuraAce 7850 50CL (everyday)
> Hollogram SL compact
> Dura Ace 7800 shifters/mechs/cassette/chain
> TRP 950 SL brakes
> Ritchey bar/stem/saddle/seatpost (temporary Bontrager in the pic)
> Garmin 500 / Dakota 20



Beautiful bike
What is the frame size?


----------



## Full_Spectrum

Man, is that a beautiful EVO.


----------



## Jakkel




----------



## alexdelli

Jakkel said:


>


Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Jakkel

alexdelli said:


> Wonderful!!!!!


Thx!

Here he is in 'climbing modus'.


----------



## aries14

Flat Out Fast... Cant help it!!


----------



## metoou2

Jakkel said:


> Thx!
> 
> Here he is in 'climbing modus'.


good looking ride,

Is that seat collar combo colored, red AND black?

What brand is it?


----------



## Jakkel

metoou2 said:


> good looking ride,
> 
> Is that seat collar combo colored, red AND black?
> 
> What brand is it?


You mean the seat clamp? 
It's a Cannondale black one, the red part is a piece of metallic tape.


----------



## metoou2

Yes, seat clamp.
red tape? well aren't you creative, and stylish


----------



## jaibautista

Greetings from Manila! Here's my contribution to the thread...thanks to Santa, who answered my Christmas wish quite early. :blush2:










It's an "old" CAAD9 frame I got second hand. It was originally specced with a SRAM Rival/Red/Shimano groupset (which came from a frameset, a Fuji Roubaix ACR 1.0, I owned earlier and eventually sold to fund the CAAD9 project) but I had it outfitted with Campy Chorus 2012 just over the weekend. 

I can't be happier having shifted to Campy. I just love the shifters and the smoothness of them cranksets.


----------



## metoou2

Very nice build. I have always liked the stealth CAAD9


----------



## jaibautista

metoou2 said:


> Very nice build. I have always liked the stealth CAAD9


Thanks Sir! The Campy Chorus just made it a lil bit stealthier, I think. :blush2:


----------



## metoou2

When the white Fizik tape wears out, try some dark grey or black tape. See how it looks.


----------



## jaibautista

metoou2 said:


> When the white Fizik tape wears out, try some dark grey or black tape. See how it looks.


Yessir, I'm already eyeing an all-black fi'zi:k microtex tape as a possible replacement. I'll try that out once the current tape wears out.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## soonerrebel

Just finished the build. 2009 CAAD9


----------



## metoou2

great looking build
I've got a white CAAD9 / black graphics, with some hints of red in the components


----------



## Pemberton325

nice!


----------



## Pemberton325

love those colors!


----------



## Pemberton325

awesome!


----------



## Urico

Soon to be mine, '13 SuperSix 5 105 compact. It's in the bike shop now on layaway. The photo was taken before it was put to storage. Should have it by February, hopefully it won't rain a lot in the bay area so I can take out for some winter cycling! Excited!

View attachment 272125


----------



## h2oxtc

Love your bike! I too recently picked up a Caad8 in the same color/graphic. Bought a new Campy Athena groupset and plan to build over Christmas. The only difference will be a white saddle and Eurus wheels.


----------



## metoou2

bet ya don't make 'til Feb.
I predict you will get a third job and be on it by Jan. 5, 2013


----------



## Urico

Haha! Don't tempt me. January is going to be a long month.


----------



## jaibautista

Here's an update of the CAAD9, after following a suggestion of replacing the handlebar tape. :blush2:

View attachment 272362
View attachment 272363​


----------



## jaibautista

h2oxtc said:


> Love your bike! I too recently picked up a Caad8 in the same color/graphic. Bought a new Campy Athena groupset and plan to build over Christmas. The only difference will be a white saddle and Eurus wheels.


Thanks sir h20xtc!


----------



## metoou2

jaibautista said:


> Thanks sir h20xtc!


you didn't wait for that white tape to wear out.................you couldn't stand it could ya?

The LOOK is complete. Now you have an even bigger problem. It looks sweet in all black so you can't justify dropping any more cash on it. 

Of course who among us tries to 'justify' buying bike gear. We just can't help ourselves. 

I don't know, maybe some 50mm carbons and a Hollowgram? no pressure.


----------



## kontwi

supersix3 and spinergy stealth from JAPAN

View attachment 272404


----------



## red elvis

i haven't post to this thread for a while. my bike still rides great i just wish i could ride it more often. anywho, i'm planning of buying a carbon wheels for my bike. i will post for a picture for sure.


----------



## kontwi

View attachment 272405


----------



## Urico

Great looking bike! Black and white color scheme looks great! How do you like your Spinergy wheels?


----------



## metoou2

kontwi said:


> supersix3 and spinergy stealth from JAPAN


kind of looks like an X-ray pic

A sweet Cannondale X-ray, good show.


----------



## Pemberton325

My first Carbon frame. Just finished tuning it up, and put about 30 miles on it, man is it nice!


----------



## stillconcept.com

jsigone said:


> my super6
> 
> super6 by jsigone, on Flickr


What cages are those?


----------



## metoou2

It may be these;

Blackburn Slick Bottle Cage, BOTTLE CAGES

BOTTLE CAGES


----------



## Creakyknees

My new Caad10 with Ultegra Di2. First ride today. Definitely a fast bike. 



















Custom internal routing!









New for 2013 aerodynamic spoke fairing. Not UCI legal but very fast.


----------



## metoou2

Looking good Creaky.

This must be the maiden voyage for that ride. Someone hasn't had time to .......ahem.......take their spoke protector off. 

What calipers are on that bike?


----------



## Creakyknees

metoou2 said:


> Looking good Creaky.
> 
> This must be the maiden voyage for that ride. Someone hasn't had time to .......ahem.......take their spoke protector off.
> 
> What calipers are on that bike?


I was told it's an aerodynamic spoke fairing, good for 25 watts @ 30 mph (my usual cruising speed). 

Sram apex brakes. The seem to work fine.


----------



## Super_6_3

That doesn't look half bad at all...


----------



## Seba35

Absolutely LOVE your bike, dude!!



Super_6_3 said:


> That doesn't look half bad at all...


----------



## Seba35

Here's mine:

View attachment 272788


----------



## metoou2

Creakyknees said:


> I was told it's an aerodynamic spoke fairing, good for 25 watts @ 30 mph (my usual cruising speed).


Looks like you were up at Flag Pole Hill taking those pics.


----------



## Urico

Seba35 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 272788


Love your bike. Like the Zipps too! How you liking your bike? Supersix 5 105 compact?


----------



## Super_6_3

Seba35 said:


> Absolutely LOVE your bike, dude!!


Ha! Thanks man. I must say that I've never ridden those wheels with my bike. The DA C24 are my everyday wheels. If you ever sell your Zipps, let me know first.


----------



## metoou2

Urico said:


> Great looking bike! Black and white color scheme looks great! How do you like your Spinergy wheels?


Urico, how many days until your bike gets to come home?


----------



## Urico

metoou2 said:


> Urico, how many days until your bike gets to come home?


It's going to be at least a month. Hope to get it the first week of February. For now, I'll make do with my old Fuji.


----------



## Nath8

Have posted this before, but have since put my new Farsports 60mm tubs on.


----------



## metoou2

looks great


----------



## Corey213

Here is my CAAD10 5 105. I just got it, super deal. I am so happy with the purchase and can't wait for the snow to melt so I can take it outside and put some miles on it. Right now it's just on the trainer. I don't think I'll be doing much if any upgrades to it but I am also new to road bikes so what would be somethings to look into?


----------



## metoou2

nice wheels and tires are always worth the extra cash.

btw, your attachment isn't working


----------



## Corey213

metoou2 said:


> nice wheels and tires are always worth the extra cash.
> 
> btw, your attachment isn't working


fixed it. picture was too big


----------



## metoou2

there's that CAAD 10! you will really enjoy it.


----------



## Greenduck

Made some changes to my 2011 SuperSix...

- Removed the stickers from my Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL wheelset.
- Sanded and clear coated my FSA SL-K Light BB3 crankset.
- Removed the logos from my Enve seatpost.
- Removed the logos from my Deda Servizio Corse stem.

Black Stronglight CT2 chainrings and black chainring bolts are on order...


----------



## ijaz429

truly outstanding looking. im sure all of that sanding/painting was hard work and it paid off.


----------



## metoou2

sounds like you going stealth...............looks good


----------



## Corey213

metoou2 said:


> there's that CAAD 10! you will really enjoy it.



I've been waiting for this day to get a nice bike. I wanted a trek but got a cannondale and am very happy. I can't wait for the snow and salt to go away and get it out on the road


----------



## Fireform

Here is my new baby, $1100 lightly used from a LBS. Crit season here I come:


----------



## aries14

I've been thinking about a CAAD10 for crit racing this year.


----------



## metoou2

Fireform said:


> Here is my new baby, $1100 lightly used from a LBS. Crit season here I come:


If you show up for a crit in your sneakers and *THOSE* flat pedals they're going to make you go to the back for the start.


----------



## metoou2

It is a HOT bike, just lose the pedals.


----------



## ubers

View attachment 273966


This is my 2013 supersix Evo that I picked up the other week. SRAM Red 2013 groupset, 6.93kg with Easton race wheels (only one pictured above).
Next step is to put my hollowgram SRM cranks on it.


----------



## Fireform

metoou2 said:


> It is a HOT bike, just lose the pedals.


The 105 pedals are somewhere between Planet Cycles and me. 

Sheesh.


----------



## travis25

*Cannondale caad 4*

I have a cannondale caad 4 56cm with full dura-ace, easton ec90 fork, Chris king headset, Thompson seat post, and mavic open pro wheelset laced to ultegra hubs. I love the way the bike looks with the black on black decals, but bike is just too small for me. Does anyone have any input on how much I should sell it for? PM me if you are interested in the bike...

View attachment 274010


----------



## metoou2

Fireform said:


> The 105 pedals are somewhere between Planet Cycles and me.
> 
> Sheesh.


gotta poke fun when we can! :lol:


----------



## Fireform

metoou2 said:


> gotta poke fun when we can! :lol:


I know. I got the pedals on and took it for a brief spin tonight. This is going to be fun!


----------



## metoou2

travis25 said:


> I have a cannondale caad 4 56cm with full dura-ace, easton ec90 fork, Chris king headset, Thompson seat post, and mavic open pro wheelset laced to ultegra hubs. I love the way the bike looks with the black on black decals, but bike is just too small for me. Does anyone have any input on how much I should sell it for? PM me if you are interested in the bike...


The fat tubes of a Cannondale always look great. What color is your headset?


----------



## travis25

The headset is black.


----------



## stewartj76

*My CAAD9*

Before:









CAAD9 R5 + Ultra fork
Dura-Ace 7800 (6610 pedals)
FSA SLK compact crank
Ritchey WCS Stem + Bars
Ritchey Pro post
Fizik Arione saddle
BWW Blackset race + ultegra hubs wheels
Ultra Gatorskins
~17.5 lbs


----------



## veloci1

Here is my 2012 Evo. i am really enjoying it.

View attachment 274263


----------



## pataww2001

veloci1 said:


> Here is my 2012 Evo. i am really enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 274263


love that!


----------



## veloci1

*My 2012 Evo*

i know it is not the correct side up, but, i wanted to share my 2012 Evo.


View attachment 274345


----------



## disaster999

2012
View attachment 274557
Cannondale Supersix EVO Team Color with full shimano ultegra gear.


----------



## KHODER

Hey guys, new to cycling got this cannondale badboy ultra what you guys think


----------



## KHODER

My cannondale badboy ultra


----------



## Jakkel

My 2012 SS EVO SRAM Red

View attachment 274586


And the new F29 Carbon2


----------



## gioevo11

View attachment 274658


New Caad10 4. Fast and beautiful! Since putting all that stuff on the bike, I've taken the stem pouch and lock off to save weight and it just looks better.


----------



## Slayer33

Here is my 2011 SuperSix 5, not much left stock and just got the new wheels put on last night 

Just ordered some Lizard Skins 1.8mm DSP black tape to replace the green on the bars..


----------



## KHODER

My badboy ultra


----------



## metoou2

Badboy is lookin good.


----------



## D1G1N1XY

My '12 Super with some minor revisions


----------



## D1G1N1XY

kontwi said:


> supersix3 and spinergy stealth from JAPAN
> 
> View attachment 272404


where did you find the white logo SLK stem and seat post. Couldn't find them anywere. I settled for red. Nice 6. Did you purchase from Y's?


----------



## Zachariah

*2001 CAAD4 Bad Boy Ultra*

Here is my $30 Garage Sale find, fully restored with parts scavenged from my MTB race bike. Weighs 19 pounds with pedals. No more using the System Six....just to ride the beach Boardwalk with girlfriend. If the Nevada Playa wasn't so white - I'd use it at Burning Man too:


----------



## Ryno136

Synapse 6 Carbon Apex... love it! Didn't have team colors so I made my own with cabling, bartape, pedals, wheels and tires. She is sexy!
View attachment 274871


----------



## metoou2

Zachariah said:


> Here is my $30 Garage Sale find, fully restored with parts scavenged from my MTB race bike. Weighs 19 pounds with pedals. No more using the System Six....just to ride the beach Boardwalk with girlfriend. If the Nevada Playa wasn't so white - I'd use it at Burning Man too:


Did you have someone powder coat it or get out the can of Krylon?


----------



## mutjjemg

View attachment 274910


photo during a little water break looking toward the pacific...near Manhattan


----------



## trauma-md

2013 Di2 EVO. 

View attachment 274922


Still need to trim the steer tube and get everything adjusted. 13.6 lbs. Looks a lot better in person than in the catalog.


----------



## asv

trauma-md said:


> 2013 Di2 EVO.
> 
> View attachment 274922
> 
> 
> Still need to trim the steer tube and get everything adjusted. 13.6 lbs. Looks a lot better in person than in the catalog.


Nice, what size? I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## mbaulfinger

trauma-md, That sure is a beauty. Agree that its much better in your picture than in the catalog. How does it ride? Have you had Cannondales before. Wonder how much it differs from the Supersix ride qualities?


----------



## trauma-md

Thanks for the positive comments guys. It is a 52cm.

@mbaulfinger: I have had many Cannondales in the past and the EVO is different from the SuperSix in a few ways. It isn't as stiff in the front end or the rear triangle. It has the SAVE stays and some more compliance in the front. This doesnt seem to translate in a negative impact on its pedaling stiffness, though. It seems to track terrain and speed through turns in a more controllable fashion, and be slightly more comfortable overall. If you are a die hard front end stiffness aficionado, this will be the most notable change from the SuperSix. Overall, I prefer the EVO to the Super....don't even get me started on the System Six, though.


----------



## Zachariah

metoou2 said:


> Did you have someone powder coat it or get out the can of Krylon?


Automotive engine enamel...six coats of it, and four-hour bake. Cured on my rooftop for 14 days.


----------



## metoou2

Sounds pretty serious. How did you bake it? Or did a paint shop do it?


----------



## saibotto

trauma-md said:


> 2013 Di2 EVO.
> 
> Still need to trim the steer tube and get everything adjusted. 13.6 lbs. Looks a lot better in person than in the catalog.


So nice! I recently got the same evo hi-mod di2 frameset here in japan, but with no dedicated battery mount on the frame I have to run the ugly bottle cage mount until they release the internal battery.

Have you had a chance to take a closer look the the battery/seat post assembly? I'm curious too see how it works, seems like the seat post on your bike is a K-Force di2 specific seatpost? Will you be able to some how get the internal battery working without buying a new seat post? you didn't happen to get some instructions/manual on the battery? haven't been able to find that on shimano's website.

Sorry for all the questions, such a sweet ride! Enjoy!


----------



## trauma-md

Thanks!

It is not a Di2 specific seat post, the battery is stock for a 27.2 and is held in place with a circlip at the bottom and a plastic wedge piece at the top that allows it to fit snugly without movement. It is compatible with other posts. No specific internal battery instructions came with the bike, just a generic Shimano "lithium ion battery" document.


----------



## saibotto

Thanks for the info. The guy at the local store here told me he thought I had to get a specific seat post, but I've been reading otherwise. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## FPSDavid

New pictures with most current stuff on it!


----------



## Dg designs

New wheels and it feels like a new bike. Seems to be some haters on the Spinergys but so far i love em.
View attachment 275369


----------



## sdirep

Newly built bike. 52cm evo with new full sram red and 3T ltd contact points, kmc gold chain, jagwire cables with gold end caps, fizik chameleon kurve. look blade ti pedals. fc 303 with zipp tangente tires. arundel bottle cages. full carbon, titanium and ceramic. Final weight 14.24 lbs!

View attachment 275479


----------



## asv

2013 Evo DI2


----------



## grenn

*Congrats*



asv said:


> 2013 Evo DI2


Congrats on the bike. Still waiting for mine to ship. 
What size and have you managed to weigh it yet?
Also did they put the enve stem on or did you trade out the stock fsa stem?
Cheers, Matt

### Update### cannondale rep says it should be in my hands in 18-20 days .....


----------



## asv

grenn said:


> Congrats on the bike. Still waiting for mine to ship.
> What size and have you managed to weigh it yet?
> Also did they put the enve stem on or did you trade out the stock fsa stem?
> Cheers, Matt


I gave them an enve cockpit, post, and Antares 00 saddle to put on the bike. The bars and stem were not a problem but the post change requires a part to put the battery inside. It should be a few weeks before that gets straightened out. 

More pics here: 

2013 Cannondale Evo DI2 9070 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Devastazione

asv said:


> I gave them an enve cockpit, post, and Antares 00 saddle to put on the bike. The bars and stem were not a problem but the post change requires a part to put the battery inside. It should be a few weeks before that gets straightened out.
> 
> More pics here:
> 
> 2013 Cannondale Evo DI2 9070 - a set on Flickr


How is the bike and what size it is ? I'm planning to get myself one for my 40th birthday in June ( yes...I do have an excuse for a 3rd bike in 9 months now....LOL ) 
I currently ride a Specialized Roubaix,I want something that feels snappier and faster but no Tarmac,enough Spesh bikes for me.

Beautiful bike man,congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## asv

Thanks guys, The size is 56cm and it currently weighs 13.4 lbs.


----------



## trauma-md

Interesting, the battery charger (USB) that came with the bike also allows you to hook up to the PC to use E-tube to tweak all the settings. Score! Thought I was going to have to buy the PC connection kit...


----------



## asv

trauma-md said:


> Interesting, the battery charger (USB) that came with the bike also allows you to hook up to the PC to use E-tube to tweak all the settings. Score! Thought I was going to have to buy the PC connection kit...


Here are some screenshots of me updating my firmware last night:

/dev/null Shimano DI2-9070 E-Tube Software | /dev/null


----------



## Devastazione

Ok now...wait a second...what happen when you tweak and what is that you need to tweak on a damn shifter ??? A freaking anti virus ? Makes me wanna go for a Black Inc. just not to have the Di2 thing now...


----------



## asv

Devastazione said:


> Ok now...wait a second...what happen when you tweak and what is that you need to tweak on a damn shifter ??? A freaking anti virus ? Makes me wanna go for a Black Inc. just not to have the Di2 thing now...


The whole point of di2 is you don't need to tweak the shifting. The software program is just to make more advanced settings changes so it can shift like this: 






Here is also a clip of the front:

Shimano DI2 9070 Front Shifting Cannondale Evo - YouTube


----------



## maximus_73

My System Six


----------



## Dihlin

View attachment 276556


Pretty basic build-up. Mabes nicer wheel set in the future.


----------



## Zachariah

metoou2 said:


> Sounds pretty serious. How did you bake it? Or did a paint shop do it?


It sat under four heat lamps, first for one hour - then cooled down and re-baked for three solid hours. I monitored the heat carefully, and did not exceed 210F. Anything over 350F starts to compromise the annealing properties of heat-treated aluminum.


----------



## Dan Gerous

asv said:


> The whole point of di2 is you don't need to tweak the shifting. The software program is just to make more advanced settings changes so it can shift like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is also a clip of the front:
> 
> Shimano DI2 9070 Front Shifting Cannondale Evo - YouTube


Not sure I get what's so special about the shifting compared to a good mechanical setup... I still love your bike though. That frame color is stunning if you ask me. :thumbsup:


----------



## duffin

Bezerk said:


> 1st post, thought I would start with a couple of pics of the new build.


Bezerk, where did you get the green quick releases?


----------



## downhillmania

Love my rides!


----------



## Flbikejunkie

*New wheels*

Update to my 2011 Super Six 5. I have been slowly upgrading. The old parts are now on my commuter bikes. Now with Ultegra front and rear derailleurs, Ultegra brakes, Sram Force BB30 crank, and Reynolds Assault Carbon Clinchers. Love the ride and look.
View attachment 277068


----------



## gocard

Flbikejunkie said:


> Update to my 2011 Super Six 5. I have been slowly upgrading. The old parts are now on my commuter bikes. Now with Ultegra front and rear derailleurs, Ultegra brakes, Sram Force BB30 crank, and Reynolds Assault Carbon Clinchers. Love the ride and look.


This looks great! Just curious, what seat bag do you have there?


----------



## Ryno136

Flbikejunkie said:


> Update to my 2011 Super Six 5. I have been slowly upgrading. The old parts are now on my commuter bikes. Now with Ultegra front and rear derailleurs, Ultegra brakes, Sram Force BB30 crank, and Reynolds Assault Carbon Clinchers. Love the ride and look.
> View attachment 277068


very nice, I'm a big fan of the green too. Although I two toned my bars with black on top and the green on the drops. I had the solid green bars on my old bike but found that the top bar was always dirtier than the drops. Also, it gives it a little flair. Now, if you could just get someone to paint your Reynolds green on your wheels... that would be sweet!


----------



## Flbikejunkie

Seat bag is just an inexpensive Bell. I'm glad The Cannondale pro team kept the green for their bikes and kits. Watching Peter Sagan win twice this week at Tirreno-Adriatico in green was exciting


----------



## duffin

Ryno136 said:


> very nice, I'm a big fan of the green too. Although I two toned my bars with black on top and the green on the drops. I had the solid green bars on my old bike but found that the top bar was always dirtier than the drops. Also, it gives it a little flair. Now, if you could just get someone to paint your Reynolds green on your wheels... that would be sweet!


You can buy on eBay Reynolds green stickers or have them made.


----------



## Chris_S

2013 Synapse 105 C on my 2nd ride. 
View attachment 278207


----------



## disaster999

View attachment 278218

totally the wrong side, i gotta go back there again to retake the pic. but this will do for now


----------



## Ripton

*2011 caad 8 105*

It's changed a bit since I last posted it. There's not too much of the original left.

Taken just before riding the last 130km of the Paris Roubaix route on Saturday.


----------



## Devastazione

Lovely bikes folks,my F29 c3 sparked something in my hearth, if budget will allow me in september I will drop my Roubaix for a Supersix Evo.


----------



## rs2011

Quick preview of my Supersix 2011 (105) I got back in Nov last year. Finally got around to replacing it with Ultegra Di2 during the Easter break and riding it for the 1st time around the block. Wow shifting is so easy and effortless and I like the new shifters especially for smaller hands. Need to put white bar tape, 2nd bottle cage on seat tube - side cages are a godsend for small frames, clean up the external wiring with wire covers, replace the Thomson stem with a 3t one, different seatpost as I need 5mm more setback and get the steerer cut and remove the taller top cap. Not that I'm going weight weenies for it but it came to 7.5kg with the heavy (1.9kg) flo wheelset. So easy sub 7kg by swapping to lighter clinchers. One thing I noticed is when I replaced the stock Shimano RS10s with the Flo (plus my other wheelsets) that the dropouts were really tight - I had to force the wheel into the dropouts. Is this usual? Since this my 1st carbon frame could this cause a problem down the track e.g. crack, etc? I noticed heaps of grease with the RS10s in the dropout area and have done so with the Flo wheelset as well. 










Also big sister 2011 caad 10 (oct 2011). Love the fact the geometry is the same so will be easy to setup the supersix as per my fitted caad 10.


----------



## FPSDavid

rs2011 said:


> Also big sister 2011 caad 10 (oct 2011). Love the fact the geometry is the same so will be easy to setup the supersix as per my fitted caad 10.


Which adapter are you using for the Shimano crankset?


----------



## rs2011

FPSDavid said:


> Which adapter are you using for the Shimano crankset?


I'm using the Enduro BB30 adapters. No problems with them since putting them on.


----------



## Turtle Torque

Hey all. Here's my newly built up SuperSix frame I bought.


----------



## chriscc63

*Sweet Bike*

Sweet looking, my friend just bought that exact one. powder blue/105.
I went for the Ultegra but got last years stock to save$.
View attachment 280362


----------



## aindriu80

Cannondale Supersix 105 Compact Road Bike Replica (2012)


----------



## chriscc63

*I love the paint job on this model*



aindriu80 said:


> Cannondale Supersix 105 Compact Road Bike Replica (2012)


I love the paint job on this model. great colors, wish mine was looking like this one.


----------



## aindriu80

chriscc63 said:


> I love the paint job on this model. great colors, wish mine was looking like this one.


thanks dude, I love it


----------



## 2Extreme

2013 EVO, Upgraded Wheels to 3.4 ENVE smarts recently & new Quarq power meter.
View attachment 280653
View attachment 280654


----------



## Seba35

*2013 Supersix 5 105 (Mrs. Canny)*

Here's the latest and greatest picture of my 2013 Supersix 5 105. Been adding stuff to it little by little. Recently got new Rol Race SL's, black bar tape, and the latest addition is a Fizik Antares saddle I found on eBay for a great price! 

She's turned out to be an excellent bike in spite of the crappy Florida roads she's subjected to every week!!! Next upgrades will probably be a decently lighter crankset (possibly Cannondale Hollowgram), a carbon seat post and maybe later on, some Dura Ace bling!! We'll see what the wife says. :-D
View attachment 280694


----------



## trek5200cs

This bike looks absolutely great! Inspiring! Bet it makes you wanna ride too huh?



Seba35 said:


> Here's the latest and greatest picture of my 2013 Supersix 5 105. Been adding stuff to it little by little. Recently got new Rol Race SL's, black bar tape, and the latest addition is a Fizik Antares saddle I found on eBay for a great price!
> 
> She's turned out to be an excellent bike in spite of the crappy Florida roads she's subjected to every week!!! Next upgrades will probably be a decently lighter crankset (possibly Cannondale Hollowgram), a carbon seat post and maybe later on, some Dura Ace bling!! We'll see what the wife says. :-D
> View attachment 280694


----------



## Seba35

Thank you so much, trek5200cs!!

It's definitely a smooth ride!! I feel guilty when I don't ride it!!! :-D

I'm assuming you have a Trek?!?!?


----------



## trek5200cs

Seba35 said:


> Thank you so much, trek5200cs!!
> 
> It's definitely a smooth ride!! I feel guilty when I don't ride it!!! :-D
> 
> I'm assuming you have a Trek?!?!?


Funny you should ask. Had a Trek when I joined this community years ago. But cant find an easy way to change my Road bike review name. Now I have a Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4 with full Ui2 electronic Ultegra shifting and I upgraded the wheels to Dura Ace 9000 CL24. Incredible ride. I was contemplating a SuperSix or Synapse. but Specialized ran a sale and this was $1000 off. So here I am. But I love the SuperSix! One of my favorite Cannondales! and your paint scheme is one of the coolest!


----------



## Seba35

Whoa!!! The electronic shifting must be amazing on that thing!! I'd love to see a picture!! :-D

Yeah, I was hoping to get a Supersix Evo team replica but those things are way too expensive and I value my marriage, you know? LOL!! So I went with the Supersix 5 105 and it's a great little bike!! 

How long have you been riding?


----------



## chriscc63

*my new bike*

I bought new old stock Synapse Ultegra and its great, love it.:aureola:
This is my first real bike purchase and I may have gotten screwed a little. It didn't come with a proper fitting, He offered to make any adjustment I need, but honestly he does not know how to do a fitting. :mad2:


----------



## Sportster44

View attachment 280876


My 2012 Supersix.
Changed a few bits inluding Ritchey Apex 46mm clincheers, Ultegra 11-28 cassette, FSA K-wing baes, Fizik tape and Michelin Pro 4 tires.

Looking to swap out a few more bits just because...


----------



## FPSDavid

Bored at home today, took another pic of my bike in it's current configuration:









and


----------



## James Staggs

Supersix Apex


----------



## downhillmania

Ok time to let the 2010 Synapse go to someone else so I replaced it with this...


View attachment 281024


----------



## veloci1

here is mine. i have posted it before with my Boyd 38/50 mm combo. here it is with my new Plus Son Archetype in hard anodized color with White Industry T11. they ride extremely well. i am glad i went this route.

H-
View attachment 281032
View attachment 281033


----------



## FPSDavid

veloci1 said:


> here is mine. i have posted it before with my Boyd 38/50 mm combo. here it is with my new Plus Son Archetype in hard anodized color with White Industry T11. they ride extremely well. i am glad i went this route.
> 
> H-
> View attachment 281032
> View attachment 281033


Just curious, why'd you go from aero to non-aero wheels? Or did you keep both, and switch depending on the type of ride you're doing?


----------



## veloci1

I switch back and forth. but, with that said, i am not too sure that my 38/50 is way more aero than this set. these are 23 mm wide and 25 tall. i have not felt that the 38/50 mm combo is much faster.

also, braking is much predictable with the alum set, not to mention, much cheaper. this set was about $700.00. sapim cx ray spokes, WI hubs and the H plus son rims.

again, this is seat of the pants feel. i am sure that someone could find data that shows otherwise.

meanwhile, i am enjoying my new wheels.


----------



## lukiluke1

My new toy 
View attachment 281044


----------



## davegregoire

That is a beautiful bike!


----------



## Zachariah

davegregoire said:


> That is a beautiful bike!


....and costly too!


----------



## Dan Gerous

Zachariah said:


> ....and costly too!


Speaking of costly... This thing showed up today. 

View attachment 281763


----------



## zamboni

Dan you got a new black frame?


----------



## Dan Gerous

zamboni said:


> Dan you got a new black frame?


Not just the frame... :thumbsup:


----------



## disaster999

Dan Gerous said:


> Speaking of costly... This thing showed up today.
> 
> View attachment 281763


Sweet, caad10 black inc. I'm assuming there's no difference between the regular Caad10 frame, just a stealth paint job.


----------



## Dan Gerous

disaster999 said:


> Sweet, caad10 black inc. I'm assuming there's no difference between the regular Caad10 frame, just a stealth paint job.


No that's the SuperSix Evo Black Inc. The CAAD10 Black uses the same frame as the other CAAD10 frames, but the Evo Black has a lighter frame than the Evo Hi-Mod (there is three range of SuperSix Evo now: Evo standard Mod, Evo Hi-Mod and this is the Evo Nano). The difference is supposedly around 50gr for the frame and fork... no clue if the lack of paint adds more weight savings but it looks stunning and makes my other bikes all feel like porks! Anyway, I'll post better pics once it's all set.


----------



## zamboni

I thought Cannondale no long offers frame just the complete bike.


----------



## Bumpstop

2008 SuperSix Ultegra
FLO60 wheels
View attachment 281792


----------



## disaster999

Dan Gerous said:


> No that's the SuperSix Evo Black Inc. The CAAD10 Black uses the same frame as the other CAAD10 frames, but the Evo Black has a lighter frame than the Evo Hi-Mod (there is three range of SuperSix Evo now: Evo standard Mod, Evo Hi-Mod and this is the Evo Nano). The difference is supposedly around 50gr for the frame and fork... no clue if the lack of paint adds more weight savings but it looks stunning and makes my other bikes all feel like porks! Anyway, I'll post better pics once it's all set.


Oh snappp. Totaly missed the evo black inc. Can't wait for full pics


----------



## red elvis

*read his reply again*



zamboni said:


> I thought Cannondale no long offers frame just the complete bike.


dude bought the whole bike, not just the frameset.


----------



## red elvis

lukiluke1 said:


> My new toy
> View attachment 281044


nice toy


----------



## zamboni

Very nice bike.


----------



## FPSDavid

Bumpstop said:


> 2008 SuperSix Ultegra
> FLO60 wheels
> View attachment 281792


How do you like those wheels, with them being so incredibly heavy?


----------



## Bumpstop

*well..*



FPSDavid said:


> How do you like those wheels, with them being so incredibly heavy?


I just train on wheels that are incredibly heavier! 
Hills around here are mostly small rollers, so it doesn't enter into it much. If there is a lot of climbing, I'll swap the front (which is inexplicably heavy) - or both - with low profile wheel(s) to cut a few hundred grams of rotating mass. But the overall weight (1936 g claimed) does make them something of a "compromise solution".


----------



## Dan Gerous

The black beast, before the fit and with a temporary stem.

View attachment 281874


The stock wheels being tubulars, I probably wont keep them, to much hassle for my tastes for day to day use... Maybe I wont even try them so I can sell them with 0km but I just figured out my other wheels all can't take the 11 speed cassette, just ordered a 11 speed freehub body so I may not try it until I get that. Looking forward to it though, this thing is ridiculously light.

Also curious about the Dura-Ace 9000 group. I've never been a fan of Shimano road groups and I haven't had one for ages but just installing it and adjusting it, feels pretty nice, much better manufacturing quality compared to SRAM and the lever hoods are much nicer to grab then the older Shimano units I have tried. Still, I think I may miss Double-Tap and the no-trim Yaw front derailleur...

Another note, odd thing, the bars are a mile wide, 44cm center-to-center at the hoods, feels like a mountain bike!  But I'd like to stick with the blacked out Enve, maybe I can order some with the custom logos from Enve? I'll give them a try though, typically, I use wider bars for CX (and 700mm wide bars on my mountain bike) so the width doesn't feel tooo weird.


----------



## Sacke

2012 Evo team, size 54. 

6,2kg as depicted (including Garmin mount and Edge 500). Could shed some weight with original seat post, lighter saddle and lighter pedals. 

This is not likely to be the final setup though. The wheels are a bit too climbing oriented for my taste, and will be replaced with something else. Probably the new Cosmic Carbone SLR. That will put the bike at 6,7kg.


----------



## miataeric

My new-to-me CAAD7. I haven't ran the serial number yet, but going off some research, I think it's about a 2004 frameset, full DA 7700 components, full carbon SI fork, some inexpensive Shimano/Alex wheels (had to negotiate for a slightly lower price). 

I bought the bike from the classifieds here, and it's obviously a Cali bike (Helen's Cycles livery). I've gone through every single page of this thread and only saw one other Helen's bike, so I'm happy to have something unique. I like the paint scheme on it. 

Gonna hit up the LBS in the morning to adjust the derailleurs and possibly replace a cable, then will start the process of riding and adjusting the seat and handlebars to my liking.

Will post some more pics once my 105 pedals come in and I get everything adjusted. This is my first road bike (former mountain biker in the 90's), so any advice that anyone can offer would be much appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## Jbawjbaw

soonerrebel said:


> CAAD9 with SR11


Sorry to bump an older post. Does anyone know what bar tape that is?

thanks!


----------



## red elvis

View attachment 282564


----------



## disaster999

Sacke said:


> 2012 Evo team, size 54.
> 
> 6,2kg as depicted (including Garmin mount and Edge 500). Could shed some weight with original seat post, lighter saddle and lighter pedals.
> 
> This is not likely to be the final setup though. The wheels are a bit too climbing oriented for my taste, and will be replaced with something else. Probably the new Cosmic Carbone SLR. That will put the bike at 6,7kg.


doesnt seem like the hi-mod version correct? what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## disaster999

Sacke said:


> 2012 Evo team, size 54.
> 
> 6,2kg as depicted (including Garmin mount and Edge 500). Could shed some weight with original seat post, lighter saddle and lighter pedals.
> 
> This is not likely to be the final setup though. The wheels are a bit too climbing oriented for my taste, and will be replaced with something else. Probably the new Cosmic Carbone SLR. That will put the bike at 6,7kg.


doesnt seem like the hi-mod version...what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## disaster999

Double post


----------



## disaster999

Dan Gerous said:


> The black beast, before the fit and with a temporary stem.
> 
> View attachment 281874
> 
> 
> The stock wheels being tubulars, I probably wont keep them, to much hassle for my tastes for day to day use... Maybe I'll not even try them so I can sell them with 0km but I just figured out my other wheels all can't take the 11 speed cassette, just ordered a 11 speed freehub body so I may not try it until I get that. Looking forward to it though, this thing is ridiculously light.
> 
> Also curious about the Dura-Ace 9000 group. I've never been a fan of Shimano road groups and I haven't had one for ages but just installing it and adjusting it, feels pretty nice, much better manufacturing quality compared to SRAM and the lever hoods are much nicer to grab then the older Shimano units I have tried. Still, I think I may miss Double-Tap and the no-trim Yaw front derailleur...
> 
> Another note, odd thing, the bars are a mile wide, 44cm center-to-center at the hoods, feels like a mountain bike!  But I'd like to stick with the blacked out Enve, maybe I can order some with the custom logos from Enve? I'll give them a try though, typically, I use wider bars for CX (and 700mm wide bars on my mountain bike) so the width doesn't feel tooo weird.


The bike looks sick!!!

Can you explain why you wouldnt want tubulars for everyday ride? Im assuming getting a flat in the middle of your ride is your biggest concern?


----------



## FPSDavid

disaster999 said:


> doesnt seem like the hi-mod version correct? what kind of wheels are those?


I think it's hi-mod.


----------



## Dan Gerous

disaster999 said:


> The bike looks sick!!!
> 
> Can you explain why you wouldnt want tubulars for everyday ride? Im assuming getting a flat in the middle of your ride is your biggest concern?


Mostly yes. But even at home, I'm not a big fan of the process of gluing tubulars...


----------



## disaster999

most of the shops ive been to now uses tape instead of glue. they claim its faster, and much more secure than glue and dont have to deal with the residue from glue.


----------



## Dan Gerous

disaster999 said:


> most of the shops ive been to now uses tape instead of glue. they claim its faster, and much more secure than glue and dont have to deal with the residue from glue.


Can't say, this is probably the one area of bikes I have the least amount of knowledge about... But, mechanics on road pro teams and CX pro teams are still taking the time to glue tubs on their rims, must be a reason, ends up lighter perhaps?

But tape or glue, if I'm 50km away from any civilization, I prefer the 2 minute fix of a clincher. Still, a little internal voice tells me to keep the Enve tubulars... I don't race anymore though but I'm still drawn to try a long hard climb on a close to 1000gr wheelset....


----------



## soonerrebel

Jbawjbaw said:


> Sorry to bump an older post. Does anyone know what bar tape that is?
> 
> thanks!


Its Fizik with Fizik logos.


----------



## GoldenR

Classic cannondale i just picked up, New tape, seats and gatorskins. Has campy record and chorus parts.

86 Cannondale by Golden Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PDXoPDX

Just upgraded to this from a Specialized Allez '07, what an amazing difference and phenomenal ride! 

CAAD '10 3 c, upgraded stock group to: SRAM Red rear derailleur/shifters, SRAM Force brakes, Ultegra front derailleur. I also put a bird on it...

View attachment 282971
View attachment 282972
View attachment 282973
View attachment 282974


----------



## FPSDavid

I think I take pictures of my bike more than I ride it... I have a problem!


----------



## Dan Gerous

FPSDavid said:


> I think I take pictures of my bike more than I ride it... I have a problem!


Admiting you have a problem is the first step toward recovery... No more pictures of your bike, not before you have put an additional 2500 miles on it.


----------



## FPSDavid

Dan Gerous said:


> Admiting you have a problem is the first step toward recovery... No more pictures of your bike, not before you have put an additional 2500 miles on it.


I am injured sadly  Hopefully will be back on the bike in July though.


----------



## CeeJ68

View attachment 283213
my SuperSix with the RED component groupset, Easton EC90 wheels, ENVE Compact Roadbars, Midcompact crank 52/36 with 11/28 cassette. total weight 15.1 lbs


----------



## trauma-md

Just built up. Was gonna swap for di2 but the mechanical dura ace is really smooth, especially the front. The Metron clinchers that were hyped to be like 1200g are actually 1610g  Zipps are staying. 14.5 lbs.
View attachment 283234

View attachment 283235

View attachment 283236


----------



## Dan Gerous

trauma-md said:


> Just built up. Was gonna swap for di2 but the mechanical dura ace is really smooth, especially the front. The Metron clinchers that were hyped to be like 1200g are actually 1610g  Zipps are staying. 14.5 lbs.


Nice! :thumbsup: But, you didn't keep the little LED headset spacer? :wink5:

The Metron wheels that are claimed to be close to 1200g are the tubulars, I can't say I'm too surprised by the clinchers weight. Good move to keep the Zipps.

I too was pleasantly surprised by Dura-Ace 9000 with my Evo, not all that much by the smooth shifting (I expected that) but it's the first Shimano levers that I actually like to hold in my hands.


----------



## CHL

Hi MD:

Why the switch to the Synapse? You've always ridden the more "race" oriented steeds in the Cannondale line-up. Let us know how she rides compared to those already in your stable.

CHL


----------



## pyrenees1

Here is my CAAD 10 Black Inc. with Ultegra Di2, SiSL2 Cranks and Spidering, Wheelset are Hutchinson RT1 Tubeless Carbon, Eebrakes.













Saludos!
Gene


----------



## Sportster44

Seriously kicka$$ ride


----------



## red elvis

View attachment 283645
This picture was taken this afternoon.


----------



## red elvis

Century ride with friends to seal beach on 4th of July and today, I rode solo to Mt Wilson Observatory. This is a good week for me I must say.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Approved by lamas: my Evo Black Inc.

View attachment 283777


Stock except for the more practical everyday wheels (de-stickered Fulcrum Racing Zeros Competition with 700x25 Rubino Pros, might look into something else once I sell the Enve tubulars).

And yes, the pedals are Time Atac XC 12 (I have some Speedplay Zero Ti but I grew tired to have to re-grease and rebuild them after every drop of rain or to have to clean the cleats if I stop on dirt roads... and they're the only road pedals I can stand).


----------



## trauma-md

Nice Black INC. rides….Pyrenees and Dan! 

@CHL…I'm always up for trying something new and had never ridden a Synapse. Honestly, Cannondale should've released this bike with a different name, as it's a completely different geometry and lay up. In addition, I think the name "Synapse" has really attained an "old guy" or "recreational" status and will turn people away. 

We do a lot of dirt road and gravel road riding in my area and this bike is perfect for incorporating both into single rides. There are places I'd have to take my cross bike because I would be concerned about the EVO and it's clearance. Gravel and small rocks would easily scratch and scrape inside of the fork and stays. The EVO is definitely NOT an uncomfortable bike by any means and can be ridden all day in my opinion. 

The front end of the Synapse is probably the most impressive aspect of the bike. There are a lot of areas of rough, uneven pavement and potholes on some of my rides that would really make my EVO move around a lot. The Synapse is much more compliant (also bc of the 25mm tires), and you can just keep pedaling hard right through these areas; whereas, the EVO would require you to stop pedaling and hold on. 

The rear of the bike isn't as far a departure from the EVO. It is noticeable no doubt, but the EVO is quite compliant as well. I find myself staying seated and pedaling through rough spots more than with the EVO. 

The geometry is definitely racy despite the differences from the EVO. It is stable with descents and carves turns very well without much wrangling. I do have the stem pretty far down, though, which makes it a more EVO like feel. 

The BB is really stiff and the bike accelerates just as well as the EVO, and the light weight (mine is 14.5 lb with pedals) contributes to the race like feel.

Like I said before, Cannondale probably made a mistake by calling this bike "Synapse" due to its previous reputation and should've come up with a new name. Although, Peter Sagan did bring a huge amount of credibility to it this Spring. I may have "drank the Kool-Aid" in this respect, as I am not sure I would've been interested as much if it hadn't been taste-tested (AND winning MAJOR races) by some of the Cannondale team guys.


----------



## ralph1

*My new Capo*

Here is my new addition to the stable.

View attachment 283835

View attachment 283836

View attachment 283837


Still dialing it in, added my seat, stem, pedals. Gave her some new brake cables today.

Pete


----------



## aureliajulia

PDXoPDX said:


> Just upgraded to this from a Specialized Allez '07, what an amazing difference and phenomenal ride!
> 
> CAAD '10 3 c, upgraded stock group to: SRAM Red rear derailleur/shifters, SRAM Force brakes, Ultegra front derailleur. I also put a bird on it...
> 
> View attachment 282971
> View attachment 282972
> View attachment 282973
> View attachment 282974


This is a great set-up. Congrats!

Can you tell me what bottle cages those are? I'm looking for something special to go with my new C'dale. Those are perfect.


----------



## aureliajulia

My new Dale, a CAADX 105. Sold the old one to pay for it.  

View attachment 283913


----------



## tihsepa

aureliajulia said:


> This is a great set-up. Congrats!
> 
> Can you tell me what bottle cages those are? I'm looking for something special to go with my new C'dale. Those are perfect.


Those are PDW bird cages. They are pretty cool.


----------



## meor

My humble bike,
Frame: Cannondale Six Carbon 3 (2010) bought as used frame
Groupset: SRAM RED + SRAM FORCE + SHIMANO
Crank: Shimano Ultegra 53-39T
Saddle: Specialized
Seatpost: Controltech Carbon
Handle: Easton EC90 Carbon
Paddle: Shimano 105
Wheelsets: Cosmic Carbon 38mm
Tyre: Continental Attack Force


View attachment 283961


-meor-


----------



## nordy643

2011 CAAD10-5. Added Ksyrium SLS wheels, white cable housing, BikeSmart PCH grip tape, and Toupe seat. Absolutely love this bike.

View attachment 284435


----------



## Super6

2011 Cannondale Super Six 105 
Reynolds DV3K carbon clinchers
Garmin Edge 810


----------



## Synapse Rider

My new 2014 Hi Mod Black Synapse.
View attachment 284715


----------



## jonhilsco

2012 Cannondale Supersix 5
Mavic Kysirium Equipes
Cateye V3
View attachment 284852


----------



## red elvis

this was taken this afternoon.
View attachment 285253


----------



## disaster999

this was from last weeks Hong Kong Island tour


----------



## Mr Pheer

nice!


----------



## secteur pave

Last few Cannondales have been

CAAD10 Custom Paint and build.


Slice RS Black Inc.




Current TT Ride
Slice RS Di2


or


----------



## cobra5514

secteur pave,

I love the caad10 custom paint job. Does that paint job void the warranty at all?


----------



## secteur pave

Not sure, If I keep it long enough and break it Ill let you know.

Already eyeing off a few of the 2104 models 



cobra5514 said:


> secteur pave,
> 
> I love the caad10 custom paint job. Does that paint job void the warranty at all?


----------



## Mr Pheer

cobra5514 said:


> secteur pave,
> 
> I love the caad10 custom paint job. Does that paint job void the warranty at all?


According to Cannondale, painting your bike voids the warranty. Doesnt make much sense to me. Only thing that I dont like about my bike is that it says CANNONDALE on it six times. I should be able to repaint a bike that I paid for without throwing away the warranty on it.


----------



## Dan Gerous

I don't know of any bike company that will not void the warranty if you repaint your bike, unless you have the company itself do the job. It's not that it can't or shouldn't be done, it's because they can't be sure it will be done properly without damaging/weakening the frame in the process. Some places/people could do the job right but these legal terms are there so companies cover their asses for the idiots who wont assume their screw-ups. Also, it could be easy to hide crash damage by repainting a frame and then claim a crack appeared 'just riding along'...

Personally, if I had the money to buy a Slice RS Black Inc and a very nice custom CAAD10 with the trouble and cost of re-painting it, I'm not sure warranty would be such a concern.


----------



## e_guevara

My CAAD10 'Team Edition'


----------



## disaster999

that looks pretty good


----------



## e_guevara

disaster999 said:


> that looks pretty good


Thanks!


----------



## fireplug

I can't even measure my jealousy of this bike.


----------



## macca33

Great looking rig e_guevara - if I didn't own the Berzerker Green colourway, the Team Edition would be for me too!

cheers


----------



## Wicked2006

My SuperSix with new wheels! H Plus Son Archetype rims with Chris King R45 hub-set and DT Competition double butted spokes. Looks great. My wheel builder did a great job!


----------



## pittsky

my first road bike, a 2014 caad10 105. i have yet to ride it...waiting for my shoes to come in...LOL


----------



## disaster999

Noticed anything different?


----------



## Jakkel




----------



## AvantDale

Nice!!!


----------



## eduluke

This is my 2013 Evo Red Racing with Mavic SL and Speedplay TI.


----------



## redranger




----------



## zuzudaddy

Hello all. Here is my new supersix EVO frame and fork.


----------



## disaster999




----------



## moses253

Back in the saddle again...after 29 years away, I'm back and starting over with a brand new SuperSix Evo 5 105. I'm loving it! I've since removed the dork disk


----------



## kztimmins

My "new to me" custom built system six:









My love affair has just begun, but I think this may be the start of something special


----------



## Supermario343

Love these bikes! My 13' CAAD 10 5 should be here by the end of the week/start of next week so Im looking forward to it. I also have a 13' Specialized Roubaix to compliment it. Ill post photos once I receive it.


----------



## CoffeeBean2

My new-to-me SuperSix. This is (was) a 2012 SuperSix 4. I stripped everything except for the Rival Front Derailleur and the seatpost. I upgraded the remaining components to Force and added the 3T stem, Ergonova handlebar and Specialized Toupe saddle. For training, I'm using the stock Mavic Aksium wheels, but for racing I'm using Mavic Cosmic Carbone Premium wheels with 25mm Continental 4000s tires.


----------



## TouchMyShrimp




----------



## jboyd122

New 2013 SuperSix EVO custom build.

Most of the components were pulled off my 2011 CAAD10-4.

Sram Rival Deraileur F/R
Sram Force Crank Std
Ultegra 6700 Wheelset
Cannondale C1 Handlebars
Cannondale C2 Stem 110mm
Cannondale C2 Seatpost
Prologo Kappa Pas Saddle
Shimano SPD Pedals
Sram Dual Pivot Brakes

A bunch of mid-level components on an amazing frame. I took it on its maiden voyage this morning. It rides every bit as well as it looks. I love it.


----------



## lesper4

You scared me for a second there. That looked like my bike against my garage door (but I have yet to post the pictures). I just took mine our for its first 5 miles yesterday since I have been rehabbing. Going to do 15 tonight. Mine is a 2013 Supersix Evo Red C. My CAAD 9 5 was totaled but I am salvaging the parts to build a Novara bike for my wife.


----------



## krisv7

Wow! Beautiful bike, great job.


----------



## TouchMyShrimp

Columbus day ride - Pacific Ocean


----------



## TouchMyShrimp

sunset from my weekend balcony - pacific


----------



## mjdwyer23




----------



## jboyd122

^

I may be partial, but I really think the 2013 SRAM Red EVO frame is the best looking of the EVO's so far. Nice bike!


----------



## wedge962005

Here's my 2013 Evo HM Red with some changes.


----------



## Supermario343

Updated pic of my 13' CAAD 10 5


----------



## Creakyknees

Second ride tonight (time to get it dirty) - my 3rd Caad10 and 5th C-dale. This one's a 56 with some neat Di2 bits courtesy of my sponsoring LBS - Bicycles Plus in Allen TX. Love this bike.


----------



## marito1507

new thomson stem & post #cannondale #caad#roadbike #tryme***** by marioalegre, on Flickr


----------



## 7he ]-[0rr0r

Back for an update after having upgraded the bike (some time ago)
Just shortly I'll need to update again having some extra funds and I'm going to get some Kinlin / tune maybe Chris King wheels.
Zenand Fairwheel are likely to get hit up for quotes as I really don't find what I want locally.


----------



## red elvis

last Saturday at the Hollywood sign.


----------



## just dank

dont mind the crap, cleaning out my man cave,










this came in last week, been cleaning it up. Getting the english sleeve removed at the moment. Will have it back later today


----------



## GoldenR

Recently finished my 86 campy build, rebuilt it as origional as i could withsome new paint.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Obviously not mine, but here is a bunch of yellow CAADs...


----------



## 5DII

2014 Supersix EVO Ultegra


----------



## alexdelli

Mine s6 from italy


----------



## jeepsouth

Found this new 2013 CAAD 10 2 Force Racing today for under $2000.


----------



## red elvis

So stoked! I just purchased a set of Easton ec70 wheels for my bike. I'll post pictures of my bike with the new wheelset very soon.


----------



## red elvis




----------



## the_brett

This is beautiful. Nicely done! I'm about to paint a carbon cannondale Premium fork. What paints and type of sand paper did you use? Thank you.


----------



## red elvis

the_brett said:


> This is beautiful. Nicely done! I'm about to paint a carbon cannondale Premium fork. What paints and type of sand paper did you use? Thank you.


 Thank you. I did not paint my bike.


----------



## krisv7

alexdelli said:


> Mine s6 from italy
> View attachment 289614
> View attachment 289615


Awesome!! Nice job!!


----------



## red elvis

I changed to a black bar tape the other day.


----------



## red elvis

here's another one.


----------



## chris58

Synapse 2014 himod Sram Red with AM tubeless wheels, Fusioen tires, 3Tergo handlebar 6.1 kilos


----------



## Seba35

Here's Miss Canny again, this time with a pair of very well taken care of Zipp 404 Firecrests a buddy of mine sold me. Keep riding!!


----------



## alexdelli

Seba35 said:


> Here's Miss Canny again, this time with a pair of very well taken care of Zipp 404 Firecrests a buddy of mine sold me. Keep riding!!
> 
> View attachment 290380


Very nice!


----------



## edugonzcant

Hi guys, my name it´s Eduardo and I´m from Spain. I have joined with you to take information about Cannondale models and too for learn English!
I have a 2010 flash with almost thirty thousands miles and I had a Evo Team 2012 :-(
A week ago I have broken my evo in an accident with a car. I´m well but the frame was broken. I hope the car´s company insurance refund me the cost of a new frame. So I´m looking for photograps of the new model 2014 and some information about the posibility of a new Evo version for 2015???.


This was my loved Evo:


----------



## alexdelli

edugonzcant said:


> Hi guys, my name it´s Eduardo and I´m from Spain. I have joined with you to take information about Cannondale models and too for learn English!
> I have a 2010 flash with almost thirty thousands miles and I had a Evo Team 2012 :-(
> A week ago I have broken my evo in an accident with a car. I´m well but the frame was broken. I hope the car´s company insurance refund me the cost of a new frame. So I´m looking for photograps of the new model 2014 and some information about the posibility of a new Evo version for 2015???.
> 
> 
> This was my loved Evo:
> View attachment 290638


Hola amigo, i'm afraid for your accident but you are alive and this is most important.
I don't know about 2015 models, but my impression is that the evo top level will be different.
The mid/low evo will remain as the old supersix normal frame.
I wish, because the others brands change model every 2 years and cannondale use same models from 2/4 years.
Saludos from italy!!!


----------



## krisv7

Here is my SuperSix... Boyd 50's and SRAM Force.


----------



## krisv7

She rides like a dream. Absolutely love this bike.


----------



## Team Sarcasm

It was deceptively foggy today. Got about 8 miles out before I had to turn around 

But snapped a picture while I was stretching out. Still need a black seat


----------



## just dank

63cm System Six


----------



## just dank




----------



## Lil Dale

Team Sarcasm said:


> It was deceptively foggy today. Got about 8 miles out before I had to turn around
> 
> But snapped a picture while I was stretching out. Still need a black seat


Or white bar tape.


----------



## GoldenR

White seat looks good to me, there is a good balance of white and black.
Made a few updates to my 86, turbo saddle, went back to white tape.
http://instagram.com/p/jTFdhuvjtx/


----------



## GoldenR




----------



## disaster999

took some pictures this weekend


----------



## HikenBike

*2007 System Six*

2007 System Six with DA 7800 upgrades. Ultegra brakes and wheelset.


----------



## macca33

macca33 said:


> Great looking rig e_guevara - if I didn't own the Berzerker Green colourway, the Team Edition would be for me too!
> 
> cheers



Hmm, they do say that two bikes are better than one......2012 CAAD10 Team Edition has been built!


----------



## Adam_B

*Quick4 SS Conversion*

Got back into riding about a year ago and decided to buy a Quick 4 hybrid. Since I was exclusively riding on bike paths/roads, it only took a month or two before I caught the bug and upgraded to a road bike. The Quick 4 has been neglected until now.... For the hell of it, I decided to convert the Quick into a SS. Here's the before and after pics....








After:








Conversion:
-Wheels MFG conversion for the rear hub (16t cog)
- Removed the triple off the deore cranks (an earlier upgrade) and replaced with a Dimension 44t SS chainring/origin8 chainring bolts.
- Bullhorns w/SRAM tape and Cane Creek TT brakes
- Tektro V-Brakes (white)
- Retrospec Saddle
- Origin8 seatpost clamp
- Stolen pedals
- Surly Singleator
- KMC white/black 1/8 chain

The Ksyrium Elites are off my road bike. A little too narrow for my taste. Will go to a wider rim and 28mm tires eventually. 

It's a blast to ride and the 44/16 ratio is perfect for me since we do have some hills to contend with.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Trusty CAAD10


----------



## Srode

Nothing sexy about my rain bike, but here it is anyway.... Fenders and all


----------



## tihsepa

Srode said:


> Nothing sexy about my rain bike, but here it is anyway.... Fenders and all


If it gets ridden in the rain, its better than any hanger queen. 

Nice bike.


----------



## edugonzcant

Here is my new supersix evo! Its the HM dura-ace 2014. 

Regards from Spain!


----------



## ssnyc




----------



## Nubster

Srode said:


> Nothing sexy about my rain bike, but here it is anyway.... Fenders and all
> View attachment 291610


Love the color scheme on that bike. I should be getting my Synapse next week...it's the team colors but a lot more white. I like the black a lot more.


----------



## MtbBiker

2013 CAADx Ultegra Disc...


----------



## ralph1

Just bought this and just starting to build it up.


----------



## disaster999

Finally done upgrading my bike. Full Zipp components


----------



## red elvis

Taken this afternoon in Long Beach.


----------



## red elvis

here's another picture I took this time with my new camera.


----------



## Dan Gerous

macca33 said:


> Hmm, they do say that two bikes are better than one......


I was going to reply 'and three is better than two' but I'll skip ahead and go with 'and 6 is better than 5'.


----------



## Srode

Dan Gerous said:


> I was going to reply 'and three is better than two' but I'll skip ahead and go with 'and 6 is better than 5'.


Dang, I just got my 3rd bike and thought I was set - not sure how to break the news to my wife that I really need 3 more - this is going down hill quick (don't think she has noticed the 3rd bike yet).


----------



## MGear4817

My Cannondale, 2010 Bad Boy Ultra Solo - my trail bike mostly. Got two sets of tires, 700x38 and some 26's













<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## mmcycle10

2010 Caad9-4...I love this bike/frame.


----------



## mmcycle10

2010 caad 9-4


----------



## veloci1

Finally i got a chance to take a couple of pictures of my 2014 Evo HM Team coloer. this is a warranty replacement frame and i could not be happier. a little loud, but, not so much.


----------



## Bluffplace

I guess I'll add my bike


----------



## Srode

Bluffplace said:


> I guess I'll add my bike
> View attachment 294231


that will never show up on radar, NICE!


----------



## ph0enix

My new EVO Red in red:


----------



## Karibou57

New cycling partner!


----------



## Wynnbb




----------



## Karibou57

Wynnbb said:


> View attachment 294661


Nice Caad10!!!


----------



## meor

Karibou57 said:


> New cycling partner!
> View attachment 294656


Nice bike you got there....


----------



## Karibou57

meor said:


> My humble bike,
> Frame: Cannondale Six Carbon 3 (2010) bought as used frame
> Groupset: SRAM RED + SRAM FORCE + SHIMANO
> Crank: Shimano Ultegra 53-39T
> Saddle: Specialized
> Seatpost: Controltech Carbon
> Handle: Easton EC90 Carbon
> Paddle: Shimano 105
> Wheelsets: Cosmic Carbon 38mm
> Tyre: Continental Attack Force
> 
> 
> View attachment 283961
> 
> 
> -meor-


Thank you! your one is beautiful as well!!!


----------



## red elvis




----------



## red elvis

took these pictures this morning.


----------



## wmmcghee

CAAD10 with new race hoops


----------



## Dan Gerous

Couple of updates to my mostly stock Evo:


I changed the 2km wide Enve bars for a Deda Superleggera (went from a 44cm center-to-center to a 42cm outside-to-outside). Saved about 30gr in the process (not that I needed it) but the idea was to get a better fit, much more comfortable and I don't feel like an aero-brake now.

Took off the decals of the Zipp 202 clinchers to fit the blacked out theme, wrapped them with Schwalbe One rubbers.


----------



## ph0enix

Dan Gerous said:


> Couple of updates to my mostly stock Evo:
> 
> 
> I changed the 2km wide Enve bars for a Deda Superleggera (went from a 44cm center-to-center to a 42cm outside-to-outside). Saved about 30gr in the process (not that I needed it) but the idea was to get a better fit, much more comfortable and I don't feel like an aero-brake now.
> 
> Took off the decals of the Zipp 202 clinchers to fit the blacked out theme, wrapped them with Schwalbe One rubbers.
> 
> View attachment 295067


The bike looks great, Dan! I've been considering the Superleggera/Superleggero (35) stem, seatpost and handlebar combo for my bike. I can't find any good photos of the bar's profile though. It looks very round in your photo. I was hoping for something that's short and shallow.


----------



## Dan Gerous

ph0enix said:


> The bike looks great, Dan! I've been considering the Superleggera/Superleggero (35) stem, seatpost and handlebar combo for my bike. I can't find any good photos of the bar's profile though. It looks very round in your photo. I was hoping for something that's short and shallow.


Thanks! Love the bike.

The bars have kind of an hybrid shape. The drops are very round but more compact than a traditional round bend bar. The reach is short, close to a FSA compact or Zipp Short & Shallow (bars I have lots of time on so I can compare) and the drop is in-between, a bit lower than FSA compact or Zipp S&S but not as low as a traditional bend. Also, compared to the same two again, the drops are not as long toward the rear, that makes them look much rounder too but if you like to put your hands there closer to you while in the drops, maybe they're not the best choice (FSA compacts are though, long ends that's not low, good for less flexible people). The tops also have a bit of flattening but I don't spend much time there...


----------



## ph0enix

Dan Gerous said:


> Thanks! Love the bike.
> 
> The bars have kind of an hybrid shape. The drops are very round but more compact than a traditional round bend bar. The reach is short, close to a FSA compact or Zipp Short & Shallow (bars I have lots of time on so I can compare) and the drop is in-between, a bit lower than FSA compact or Zipp S&S but not as low as a traditional bend. Also, compared to the same two again, the drops are not as long toward the rear, that makes them look much rounder too but if you like to put your hands there closer to you while in the drops, maybe they're not the best choice (FSA compacts are though, long ends that's not low, good for less flexible people). The tops also have a bit of flattening but I don't spend much time there...


Thanks for the info! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## nordy643

Dan Gerous said:


> Couple of updates to my mostly stock Evo:
> 
> 
> I changed the 2km wide Enve bars for a Deda Superleggera (went from a 44cm center-to-center to a 42cm outside-to-outside). Saved about 30gr in the process (not that I needed it) but the idea was to get a better fit, much more comfortable and I don't feel like an aero-brake now.
> 
> Took off the decals of the Zipp 202 clinchers to fit the blacked out theme, wrapped them with Schwalbe One rubbers.
> 
> View attachment 295067


Love that frame and very nice setup. I've got a CAAD in the final stages of changing out - once I have everything on I will post pics. Seeing this bike though makes me wish I had the current CAAD10 Black frame. So hard to find them for sale unfortunately.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

Sold my 2011 SuperSix to a buddy and got this instead:


image by kullaberg631, on Flickr


----------



## veloci1

Jan,
Sweet!!!!!
That s my favorite color. Enjoy it.


----------



## 8toes

^^^HOT DAMN!!!! I am freaking jealous as all get out! That bike is way beyond what i would ever need... but I still want it


----------



## red elvis

*Cannondale CAAD10*


----------



## Farhat

*New to me.*

Hey, just got my first nice road bike. Hope you all like it. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Toona

*Super Six HM EVO w/ Enve 3.4's*


----------



## red elvis

my brother-in-laws bike.

1980 Cannondale R400


----------



## red elvis




----------



## Wynnbb




----------



## bikesickness

Here is my first Cannondale. 2013 Supersix EVO. Ultegra DI2 drivetrain and aside from the Ritchey Carbon Evolution bar and Mavic Ksyrium SL rims it is stock. I have put a few hundred miles on it so far and I love it.


----------



## fireplug

Finally picked it up this weekend...
View attachment 296504


----------



## SundayNiagara

fireplug said:


> Finally picked it up this weekend...
> View attachment 296504


I can't see the image and this seems to happen quite often.


----------



## fireplug

Trying this again...


----------



## SundayNiagara

fireplug said:


> Trying this again...
> 
> View attachment 296563


Nice!


----------



## Hydrazine

My first new road bike in 25 years... 

A synapse carbon 5 upgraded to Ultegra Di2


----------



## peeza21

My Cannondale









Build:
Cannondale Supersix frame 58cm
Ultegra Di2 Shifters and derailleurs
Dura Ace Brakes and Crank
Easton EA50 Aero Wheels
3T cockpit (44cm bars, 140mm stem)
Easton Seatpost
Fizik Arione CX saddle
Conti Rubber
Elite Mio Sior Bottle cages


----------



## bruce219

The wheels made a big difference to the stability of the bike on descends and overall riding compared to the stock wheels,not as twitchy on the flat road either.


----------



## ksauers

*Synapse*

2014 Synapse 61cm.
Force 22
Praxis rings
Dura Ace chain
Ultegra pedals
Ultegra hubs
HED C2 rims
Conti 4 Season tires
Specialized Romin Pro saddle
Shimano Pro bars(to be switched out)
Sram carbon cranks


----------



## Toona

Evo/enve


----------



## Roxxolid

New Member, Used CAAD 8 

Does anyone know what year this bike is? Owner said 2009? I'm sure excited about this one. It sings.  

Especially for $450...


----------



## Horze

^^^ 2005 CAAD8 Optimo.


----------



## Roxxolid

Thanks for the heads up! I did some more looking around and found the bar code on the bottom of the crank housing and... Duh.. Lol it is an 06 build I guess of the 05 model? Anyway I have decided to powder coat the frame a yellow and give it to my girlfriend after I find a larger frame, I am 5'9" and a 30 inseam, and the 52cm frame crowds me a little. Anybody want to guess what frame is going to work?


----------



## offpiste

*AW: Post your Cannondale pics here!*

Not really much different from the pictures in the catalogue.... but here is my Synapse Black Inc. on the Albula Pass.


----------



## red elvis




----------



## red elvis




----------



## Solidjake

Latest pic from last week :thumbsup:

New bar tape on the way and I changed to Continental Supersports yesterday


----------



## philip76

My '06 R800 .. Raw Allu with 7800 DA groupo


----------



## jeffidiah

2014 Carbon Synapse 6 full Ultegra Di2 11 speed


----------



## 55x11

*Cannondale Supersix Evo High-Mod Sram Red 2013*

Nothing special here, surely a lot of you have the same (or very similar) model.

Cannondale Supersix Evo High-Mod with SRAM Red, FSA K-Force Shallow Drop Carbon handlebar, Cannondale Stem (110mm, -7deg), Ritchey Carbon seat post, Fizik Arione CX Team Edition saddle, Look Keo 2 Max pedals, Wheels: Easton EA90 SLX (front), DT Swiss Powertap (rear), Conti GP 4000 tires, Timbuk2 seat bag. Carbon cages. Everything shown here (with pedals, cages, Garmin Edge and mount) minus seat bag is 14.9 lbs which is pretty amazing (to me anyways - with light carbon racing wheels it is under 14lbs).

Here it goes.


----------



## fireplug

55x11 said:


> Nothing special here, surely a lot of you have the same (or very similar) model.
> View attachment 298444


Don't sell yourself short....this is one bad bike. I do not know why but this is by far the EVO I like the best. Even more than mine. Great looking bike.


----------



## nordy643

Humble commuter


----------



## red elvis




----------



## Miles2go

*New to me: 2011 SuperSix*









Frame: 2011 SuperSix (started as a SuperSix 1 DA)
Fork: Unknown SuperSix HM
Gruppo: Campagnolo Record 10 Carbon
Crankset: Cannondale Hollowgram
Stem: FSA K-Force
Bars: FSA K-Force
Post: FSA K-Force Lite
Saddle: Unknown Cannondale, soon to be replaced.
Wheelset: Campagnolo Nucleon (my old wheels, much faster than what came on the bike)
Tires: Mich Krylion Carbon


----------



## myk

New to me 2008 Synapse SL1.


----------



## peeza21

Slight update. Snagged a pair of Shimano RS80 C50 wheels for a great deal. Now just stuck with deciding what to do with the red decal on the wheels. Any help would be great! :thumbsup:


----------



## pacelinegeo

New guy here....loving my evo!


----------



## silkroad

Nice bike!


----------



## ogonzilla

Just received yesterday. Still drooling.


----------



## ogonzilla

*2014 Cannondale Synapse Hi-Mod Ultegra*


----------



## ogonzilla




----------



## Horze

Dan Gerous said:


> Not sure I get what's so special about the shifting compared to a good mechanical setup... I still love your bike though. That frame color is stunning if you ask me. :thumbsup:


It's more a question in the head than anything else.
Electronic mitigates any power changes inhibited by the gear change. In the past if you rode a mechanical setup it was more than likely you had to ease off little to get that gear to change. This beahaviour is likely habituated in many heads by now.

Even then with a mechanical setup it takes a bit of effort to successfully change that gear. And it is also a major distraction. I'm lazy and the effort is a distraction so I hate changing gears.

Electronic makes it a little simpler to the point of pushing a little button with the same effort and result each and every time. But electronic battery is quite less than appealing to me.

The technology trickled down from avionics to some vehicles and now to bicycles.


----------



## red elvis

Labor Day ride to Griffith Observatory


----------



## jaseyjase

1997 CAD3 / SRAM S80s / Ultegra Di2


----------



## veloci1

My latest picture with the latest Boyd Wheels


----------



## Horze




----------



## Leo90604




----------



## Leo90604

Duplicate post. Please delete


----------



## leclou




----------



## leclou




----------



## mocsman

my daily commuter












weekend warrior


----------



## Srode

I like that white and green tape combo, looks great! Did you use white finishing tape at the color change?


----------



## mocsman

Yes i did. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dan Gerous

I'm not doing CX races this year... so I re-built this SuperX for dirt/gravel road riding.


----------



## ScooterSeattle

Here is my Cannondale Hooligan I just completed:


----------



## nonamed

Dan Gerous said:


> I'm not doing CX races this year... so I re-built this SuperX for dirt/gravel road riding.


These are Mavic Ksyrium SLR 125th ?? Could You write sth about these wheels?


----------



## red elvis

*I lost the picture.*


----------



## Dan Gerous

nonamed said:


> These are Mavic Ksyrium SLR 125th ?? Could You write sth about these wheels?


Yes they are, pretty much the same wheels as the new 2015 Ksyrium SLR's. Same feel as recent Ksyriums with the rear non-driveside carbon spokes. I think these pretty much have the perfect wheel stiffness, no flex side to side but also torsionally, power feels instantly on when accelerating hard.

The new 4D machining of the rims apparently saves a few hard to feel grams and improves aerodynamics, but that's hard/impossible to notice really, the smooth all matte black rims do look stunning though IMO. Anyway, I doubt someone who wants an aero wheelset will be looking at these.

Braking is excellent with the Exalith 2 brake tracks (I have no experience with the 1st generation Exalith), I was actually surprised how good braking is given I have flimsy and wide profile cantilever brakes. They're noisy though. Light braking makes a nice little buzzzz that I actually enjoy but harder braking creates quite a loud squeal that can scare people nearby... A Mavic employee told me the pads need a lot of toe-in (instruction says >1mm of difference between front and back of each pads) and some time to bed-in (not sure if pad material getting on the rim is helping or if it's just the time needed to lightly smoothen the edges of the rim's texture that's a bit too sharp when new). I don't have much milage yet but they did seem to be more silent on the last ride I did.

But... if you're going to use them for true CX, I'd stay away. Heard wet sand and severely muddy condition will eventually wear the brake track's texture... and they apparently stay more silent when clean... They're fine on wet roads where the braking is hard to beat though and as road rims, they're supposed to last longer than normal rims and the proprietary pads are also long-wearing (first set wears faster but similarly to normal pads on normal rims) but, I can't say much on that for now. Happy so far.

The 2015 tires they come with are apparently much better than the so-so tires Mavic had up until now, they came with 700x25 but I haven't tried them, I'll try them on my Evo once the tires I have on it wear out.


----------



## Horze




----------



## acckids

I like the CAAD 10 but I hurt just looking at the saddle to handlebar drop on your ride.


----------



## Horze

It's not that bad. You should see my Specialized drop.
I like the geometry in this size though. Frame is tight and low. Larger frames just feel f'd-up to me. I used to when Dale did odd frame sizes but alas not any longer.
I wish I had the privileges of Sagan with a custom geo.


----------



## nigel91

2011 CAAD8 Ultegra, DA C24. Perfect for all weather climbing...
View attachment 300912


----------



## disaster999

Made a little gif of last night's ride.


----------



## veloci1

here is my new 2014 Synapse Hi Mod.


----------



## hypercycler

View attachment 301118


got a 2014 frame to replace the 2012 (bad bb)... 

loving the matte finish!


----------



## WheresWaldo

*Your Hooligan*



ScooterSeattle said:


> Here is my Cannondale Hooligan I just completed:


Love the Hooligan :thumbsup:
If only it had Gates Belt Drive and Alphine Di2


----------



## WheresWaldo

*2013 Ultegra Di2 EVO*

Picked this up last year and just started riding it . I had ridden a bunch of CAAD 10 and SuperSix and Synapse bikes during that time, but finally settled on this one. Haven't regretted my decision one bit. The only thing I wish were different; this paint scheme on a Hi-Mod frame. It's too bad the 2013 Di2 Hi-Mod was so plain looking.









This was the first go at personalizing the bike. Had the saddle, wheels and bottle cages in a box. Saddle is not in the correct location in this picture and is tilted incorrectly.









Second attempt at personalization. This time I also wanted to weigh it. 7.02 Kg in this configuration. Swapped saddle for same one in white, Prologo Zero II PAS NACK (-0 g). Moved my bottle cages from our tandem to this bike (-8 g). Wheels (-500 g). Saddle was placed in the proper position for this picture.









Power2Max is by far the best accessory I have ever bought. The Gamin GSC-10 in the picture has been replaced by the new Magnetless Speed Sensor. Cadence now come from the Power2Max.









I have had this Garmin Edge 800 ever since they first released it. Been working so well I don't want to replace it. Alas, Shimano used a private ANT profile for it's EWW01 Wireless Unit and the 800 will likely _*never *_be upgraded to support it. One thing I am going to change is the small piece of expandable sheathing, likely replaced with a bit of heat shrink tubing.

Still on its way, SMUD Universal Seat Post Clamp (-8 g or more) and the Kalloy UNO ASA-105 Stem (-20 g, this stem was only 108 g with Ti bolts in a 110mm and only $10.00 brand new).


----------



## Horze

WheresWaldo, why aren't you on HateWeenies?
Amongst the degenerates there.


----------



## WheresWaldo

Horze said:


> WheresWaldo, why aren't you on HateWeenies?
> Amongst the degenerates there.


I am a degenerate there! Posted my 27 lb Rue custom carbon tandem there among some sub 15 lb PedalForce bikes that I used to ride.

*Update (22-OCT-2014): *Replaced my Ritchey WCS 4-Axis stem with a Kalloy Carbon UNO ASA-105 and dropped 20 grams in weight, if I would have installed the alloy version I would have been 34 grams lighter. Also replaced my 27.2 x 350mm Thomson Masterpiece seatpost with another Masterpiece 27.2 x 240 and dropped 40 grams.


----------



## ddave12000

Here's my road bike:

2014 Supersix Evo Ultegra 









Here's my cross-bike/winter bike:

2014 SuperX 105


----------



## Dan Gerous

So this happened...









Yeah, I know!


----------



## Team Sarcasm

Dan Gerous said:


> So this happened...
> 
> View attachment 301444
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know!


As much as I have talked about a evo as my next bike...I think I am going to go after a disc synapse....


----------



## Dan Gerous

Team Sarcasm said:


> As much as I have talked about a evo as my next bike...I think I am going to go after a disc synapse....


I love my Evo still but that Synapse is so great, surprisingly snappy/efficient but more at home anywhere you can take it, I'm actually thinking about selling my Evo now...


----------



## disaster999

Just got the Wheels Manufacturing PF30 to outboard BB Converter with Enduro ceramic bearing and had it installed at my LBS.












I going to test out the bike tonight, but initial impressions is positive. Build quality is very good and does feel secure in the bike. The bearings, however, is pretty stiff. I tried turning the bearings by hand and it was pretty tough. The crank doesnt feel as smooth as before but hopefully it will improve over time. I did read that Enduro packs the bearing with a lot of grease.


----------



## crydaddy

My setup


----------



## littlepitboy

Got a CAAD10 earlier this year(October)







Upgraded to a Cannondale Evo this month(December)


----------



## Delv4

Happy Christmas to me..........from me


----------



## krisv7

Very nice, congratulations! ! Awesome gift to self, well played..


----------



## PoopdeVille

Here's my new bike


----------



## Delv4

Cebu Boy said:


> is there anybody here with black & white cannondale with garmin edge 500 (red color)? just want to see how it will look like. thanks.


20141227_CannondaleDSCF0348 by derekcleggv4, on Flickr

20141227_CannondaleDSCF0350 by derekcleggv4, on Flickr


----------



## zamboni

littlepitboy said:


> Got a CAAD10 earlier this year(October)
> View attachment 302462
> 
> Upgraded to a Cannondale Evo this month(December)
> View attachment 302463


Nice upgraded.


----------



## Horze




----------



## downhillmania

My Not so 105 Synapse. Replaced with Force 22 and everything else replaced. Rides like a dream.


----------



## Horze

Synapse is definately a dream to ride. On any given terrain.
The sheer amount of innovation in that frame/bike is a fruit picker for the rest of the industry to enjoy. Having said that I've lost count how many times the Synapse has been reinvented in the last few years.

Certainly a joy to ride from its very earliest incarnations.


----------



## SMiller

Getting her sized and ready to ride. First ever road bike for me. Been riding a friends Bianchi casually til now, while looking for the right bike for me. Leftover 2014 Cannondale Synapse 6.


----------



## pacelinegeo

Nice! you get it. 



crydaddy said:


> My setup


----------



## metoou2

Farhat said:


> Hey, just got my first nice road bike. Hope you all like it. Let me know what you think.


Nice ride, welcome to the club.


----------



## asiantrick

my 1st Cannondale. Coming from FELT endurance Z2, this thing is BEAST mode


----------



## terbennett

My new steed... CAAD10 with Dura Ace 9000 group and Si hollowgram crankset.


----------



## Rashadabd

downhillmania said:


> View attachment 302915
> 
> 
> My Not so 105 Synapse. Replaced with Force 22 and everything else replaced. Rides like a dream.


Very nice setup. What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## Rashadabd

Dan Gerous said:


> So this happened...
> 
> View attachment 301444
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know!


One of my favorite paint schemes.


----------



## Rashadabd

veloci1 said:


> here is my new 2014 Synapse Hi Mod.
> 
> View attachment 300956


Super sweet. Nice job man.


----------



## downhillmania

They are wheels made in China. I got the 27mm width ones. They are great for the money but just have them rebuilt and re tensioned correctly is all.


----------



## Rashadabd

downhillmania said:


> They are wheels made in China. I got the 27mm width ones. They are great for the money but just have them rebuilt and re tensioned correctly is all.


Cool, I ask because I have some Yoeleo wheels on my short list due to the price and positive reviews I have read.


----------



## downhillmania

Rashadabd said:


> Cool, I ask because I have some Yoeleo wheels on my short list due to the price and positive reviews I have read.


Those look really nice. I doubt you would have to do a retention job on them. Kinda wish I saw these when I was looking.


----------



## lammius

Picked up my new ride yesterday (in the snow). My first bike with discs! Can't wait for the snow and road salt to wash away. In the mean time, I think I'll get my pedals and bag on, get another bottle cage, and daydream.


----------



## bluecoupe

Just picked her up last week


----------



## Balint

My loved one attached


----------



## Xcessiv

I know... Wrong side, I was a bit too excited about my new acquisition. :blush2:


----------



## sheepherder

littlepitboy said:


> Got a CAAD10 earlier this year(October)
> View attachment 302462
> 
> Upgraded to a Cannondale Evo this month(December)
> View attachment 302463


You feel any big difference in the upgrade? I was thinking of trading in my caad 10 for an evo but don't know if its really worth it. I also thought about trading it in for a Synapse but worried I might lose the fun factor.


----------



## red elvis

keep your caad10 and save your money. if you really want an upgrade, ride more.


----------



## red elvis

have you ever had a carbon bike before? if you don't then you should try them. they're light and more comfortable than aluminum bikes.


----------



## Hackney

*SS Evo Hi-Mod + 2015 Chorus*







Finished building today

Having not been on a properly quick and light bike since Nov 1 when its predecessor was written off, it feels like a rocket compared to my training hack


----------



## mocsman

nice weather here in the north east at last! In the US I mean.


----------



## WheresWaldo

mocsman said:


> ...nice weather here in the north east at last! In the US I mean.


Oh my, your garage door is not white!

Beautiful bike BTW.


----------



## red elvis




----------



## HEWSINATOR

Here is my 2013 hi mod. Replaced a Synapse. Fitter insisted I flip stem up (I had down) as I have been dealing with major back issues off the bike. Still choosing a seat then will match tape.


----------



## olmauntin

What's the frame size?


----------



## olmauntin

Hackney said:


> View attachment 304968
> Finished building today
> 
> Having not been on a properly quick and light bike since Nov 1 when its predecessor was written off, it feels like a rocket compared to my training hack


what's the frame size?


----------



## Intensereef

New to forum...., hello everyone. Wanted to get on same page as everyone else here by sharing a picture of my Cannondale as well. I've been working on her for a year now and pretty much finished...., I think. Open for suggestions on the green vinyl I added in a state of being bored. I added it to seatpost, stem and tops of bars. This will eventually be custom painted..., added tape first






to see if I liked the look of it, which I kinda do. Outside opinions are welcomed as it also might be a bit over the top. Thanks


----------



## hypercycler

After both of my CAAD 10 and EVO got stolen right before X'mas last year... Here's one of the replacements.

I didn't get another EVO but I must get another CAAD 10.


----------



## HEWSINATOR

me and the Evo in the wild at a "spring series" tune up race.


----------



## krisv7

HEWSINATOR said:


> View attachment 305816
> me and the Evo in the wild at a "spring series" tune up race.


looking good... did you win?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Synapse_Rider

My 14 Synapse Ultraga disc.


----------



## r0gue

*My 2012 CDale Evo Team*

I ditched the deep carbon wheels it came with (I Know, crazy) and went with Ksyrium SL S to take her ultra light. I was a bit under 14 pounds complete with pedals. Then I swapped on some 25c Conti 4Seasons and a more comfortable Prologo CPC saddle. Now I'm a touch over 14. 

If I don't swap her out for a Synapse soon (looking for comfort), I may add 28c tires (if they'll fit) and rise the stem. I may also go from 42 to 44cm bars. In short, do everything possible to make it a Syanpse!


----------



## Dg designs

Finally post worthy. Started as a 2012 Apex, Now i just need brakes and a cockpit.


----------



## red elvis

*caad10*

Bike ride at devil's gate dam.


----------



## Vtchuck

*Unknown?*

Purchased frame off ebay... recently powder coated with Kinesis aluminum fork. Not sure of year or model.


----------



## TouchMyShrimp

resting near the waves.


----------



## 5DII

2014 Evo 58cm


----------



## Vtchuck

Vtchuck said:


> Purchased frame off ebay... recently powder coated with Kinesis aluminum fork. Not sure of year or model.
> 
> View attachment 307391


Looks like the Serial # is 88 1094 or maybe BB 1094. Looks like it might be an 85...
doesn't look like the 84 model


----------



## martinot

Frame previously owned by veloc1 has been converted to a Kermesse racer. My first Cannondale and I have to confirm what the others have reported - Synapse rides very well.


----------



## ph0enix

ph0enix said:


> Thanks for the info! Decisions, decisions...


I recently pulled the trigger on the Deda parts and also November Rail 52 which are just great! Here is what the bike currently looks like:










The last thing to left to do is to replace the FSA compact chainrings with 52/36 Praxis rings (already ordered).


----------



## veloci1

Martinot, nice set up. I m glad you are enjoying the ride.

Ph0nix, that is one nice looking rig. Good choice of components.


----------



## ph0enix

Thank you! It rides like a dream!


----------



## nextgenerationx1

Heres my 14' Caad10, With Sram Force 22 drive train, Red shifters, Si crank, mavic ksyrium equipe, Apex brakes. I want new wheels but these are plenty enough for me (just want looks lol), maybe eventually upgrade brakes but they grab and respond very well (actually impressed since these are like entry level). The only other upgrade i'll actually do is get the spider ring chain rings. Very happy with the performance and look!


----------



## red elvis

*2012 Cannondale Supersix*









I switched to a bigger frameset. I also changed the fsa bar, stem and seatpost to Zipp.


----------



## Jffullum

Just did my first ride on my '16 Super X himod. So light and snappy. Upgrading a few things before cx season starts.


----------



## ph0enix

ph0enix said:


> I recently pulled the trigger on the Deda parts and also November Rail 52 which are just great! Here is what the bike currently looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last thing to left to do is to replace the FSA compact chainrings with 52/36 Praxis rings (already ordered).


..and here it is with the Praxis rings:









I'm done upgrading this thing.


----------



## martinot

Newly built '15 SuperSix EVO Hi-Mod. Mech frameset + SRAM Red, Fouriers BR-DX001 brakeset, ROTOR 3D+ with Q-rings, 3T Stealth Ionic 25 LTD, ARX II and Aeronova Team, Prologo ZERO CPC saddle, Rolf Prima ARES6 wheels with Schwalbe ONE Tubeless 25, Time Xpresso 10 pedals, and Elite Custom Race cages. Rides like a dream


----------



## OhSnap

2015 Cannondale EVO. The bike has Rolf Aspin wheels,Fizik saddle, FSA carbon bars, SRAM crank and DuraAce everything else. I love this bike!


----------



## veloci1

Martinot, nice rig. how do you like the ride on the EVO?

what seatpost are you running?


----------



## young

*2015 synapse di2 disc*



martinot said:


> Frame previously owned by veloc1 has been converted to a Kermesse racer. My first Cannondale and I have to confirm what the others have reported - Synapse rides very well.
> 
> View attachment 307693


like your colorway =)

my 2015 di2 disc

1st day home


borrowed wheels from my cross, since stock were boat anchors


permanent set


----------



## martinot

veloci1 said:


> Martinot, nice rig. how do you like the ride on the EVO?
> 
> what seatpost are you running?


Veloci1
Thx. The ride is great and definitely on the race side. The bike is stiff and the power transfer is superb - every stroke of the pedal immediately moves the bike forward. Surprisingly not a lot road vibration is felt and the bike is very stable and very well planted - bike is on rails during high speed descents. The geometry is definitely on the race side (my setup with 0.5cm spacer under the stem and elongated Aeronova bars sets me low and long).
The seatpost is 3T Ionic 25 LTD Stealth.
This is a pure race machine. I get a feeling that it will be a great unit for all sorts of races minus the Kermesse for which I plan to use the Synapse.


----------



## martinot

@ young - great setup. Looks like we have the same bottle cages


----------



## young

martinot said:


> @ young - great setup. Looks like we have the same bottle cages


thanks man. same with both your rides. funny, i have rotor 3df and red on my giant tcx but with noq rings.

what size frame are your bikes? stem length?

mines 51cm with 100mm stem. that last photo is a little outdated. currently running 17 degree stem.


----------



## martinot

@ Red Elvis - love the balance of white/black


----------



## martinot

Jffullum said:


> Just did my first ride on my '16 Super X himod. So light and snappy. Upgrading a few things before cx season starts.
> View attachment 307733


Looks money!!! TA front?


----------



## martinot

young said:


> thanks man. same with both your rides. funny, i have rotor 3df and red on my giant tcx but with noq rings.
> 
> what size frame are your bikes? stem length?
> 
> mines 51cm with 100mm stem. that last photo is a little outdated. currently running 17 degree stem.


Cool!!!
SS is 52 cm with thin headset cup, .5cm spacer, 100mm 6deg down stem and 42cm bars
Synapse is 54cm with thin headset cup. no spacers, 90mm 6 deg down stem and 42cm bars
SS sets me in a more aggressive position but is still comfy on long climbs


----------



## young

martinot said:


> Cool!!!
> SS is 52 cm with thin headset cup, .5cm spacer, 100mm 6deg down stem and 42cm bars
> Synapse is 54cm with thin headset cup. no spacers, 90mm 6 deg down stem and 42cm bars
> SS sets me in a more aggressive position but is still comfy on long climbs


nice. running 42cm bars myself. i have 15mm spacer on top of the headset cup. the stock 30mm spacer its way to high.


----------



## martinot

young said:


> nice. running 42cm bars myself. i have 15mm spacer on top of the headset cup. the stock 30mm spacer its way to high.


Totally, the stock 30mm spacer/cup is like a teapot


----------



## Full_Spectrum

My Hi Mod. What a great bike. Does just about everything well.
Size 54, Dura Ace mech, Dura Ace crank/Stages PM, Zipp 303's with Dura Ace 9000 hubs, Full 3T LTD cockpit- Ionic 0 LTD post. Guessing it weighs around 15lbs?


----------



## red elvis

*2012 Cannondale Supersix*

This is from my recent trip in Oregon. At Molalla River Corridor


----------



## red elvis

I ride my Caad10 for now while my supersix is still in the shop. I broke the rear hub on my zipp on my flight back to CA. I should've done a better job in packing my bike.


----------



## young

updated pic


----------



## Suedehead

My new 2015/16 Carbon Ultegra Synapse. Very unique purchase. I wanted the color of this frame, but it was not offered in 2015 with Ultegra, only 105. The 2016 in this frame color was only offered with disc brakes and I wanted rim brakes. So, my LBS ordered in a brand new 2016 Synapse Carbon Ultegra and swapped all the components from the new 2016 onto my new 2015 frame. I benefited with the 2016 SiSL 2 crank that is standard on the 2016, but not the 2015. The 2016 Carbon Synapse comes in either black/green/white combo or blue. I did not care for the white on the 2016 frame black/green/white combo nor the 2016 in blue, thus the total component swap. I put on my HED Belgium C2 wheels with White Industry T11 hubs and it is super sweet. I don't suspect many bike shops would do what they did for my new bike, so I am very loyal to say the least. Went out for my first ride yesterday and 50 miles later knew I made a great buy.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Suedehead said:


> My new 2015/16 Carbon Ultegra Synapse. Very unique purchase. I wanted the color of this frame, but it was not offered in 2015 with Ultegra, only 105. The 2016 in this frame color was only offered in disc brakes and I wanted rim brakes. So, my LBS ordered in a brand new 2016 Synapse Carbon Ultegra and swapped all the components from the new 2016 onto my new 2015 frame. I benefited with the 2016 SiSL 2 crank that is standard on the 2016, but not the 2015. The 2016 Carbon Synapse comes in either black/green/white combo or blue. I did not care for the white on the 2016 frame black/green/white combo, thus the total component swap. I put on my HED Belgium C2 wheels with White Industry T11 hubs and it is super sweet. I don't suspect many bike shops would do what they did for my new bike, so I am very loyal to say the least. Went out for my first ride yesterday and 50 miles later knew I made a great buy.
> 
> View attachment 308156


The weight?


----------



## Suedehead

I have yet to weigh it properly and may do so the next time in the LBS. The claimed weight for out of factory is 17.19lbs without pedals and with the Mavik Aksium (1950g) wheel set. My wheels weigh 400 grams less which is nearly a pound (.89lb). So, as shown 16.5lbs best as I can calculate without a proper scale. Sound about right?



SundayNiagara said:


> The weight?


----------



## CoffeeBean2

My new-to-me 2014 SuperSix EVO. This was originally a 2014 SuperSix EVO 6 105. I stripped everything off and upgraded to:
* SRAM Force (10 speed) grouppo
* 3T ARX Team stem
* 3T Ergonova Pro handlebar
* Quarq Elsa crankset/powermeter
* Specialized Toupe Pro saddle
* Shimano Ultegra SPD-SL 6800 pedals
* Arundel Mandible water bottle cages

The Shimano C35s are my race wheels, with Conti Grand Prix 4000 IIs tires (23mm). My everyday wheels are Shimano C24s Conti Grand Prix 4000 IIs tires (23mm).

I think the only thing that's stock is the C'dale seatpost.


----------



## mrtrinh




----------



## Vintagedude

My Cannondale SuperSix Evo Hi-Mod Red Racing edition - 2013. Modified components to bring total weight (including Egg Beater pedals) to 12 pounds 4 ounces. It's for sale, btw, so contact me for details.


----------



## HEWSINATOR

Build list for bike above?


----------



## mcwenzel

*New Synapse*

Synapse with Hed Ardennes Black


----------



## jaske5

Synapse 105. Just picked it up today. Sorry for the garage pic but the sun had gone down already. I will put up a couple tomorrow during my first long ride on it.


----------



## Brownstone322

It uploaded as an attachment; not sure why. Never mind.


----------



## Hapsmo

My 2 C'Dales. Most likely going to sell the SS for a Caad12 with Red


----------



## SynSyn

.....


----------



## SynSyn

.....


----------



## SynSyn

martinot said:


> Cool!!!
> SS is 52 cm with thin headset cup, .5cm spacer, 100mm 6deg down stem and 42cm bars
> Synapse is 54cm with thin headset cup. no spacers, 90mm 6 deg down stem and 42cm bars
> SS sets me in a more aggressive position but is still comfy on long climbs


How would you compare the Synapse (as you have set it up) to the SS? Would a longer stem with more angle, say 120mm -17 deg, make up for the longer head tube of the Synapse compared to the SS? In other words, is it possible to set it up so that it gives you a race like feel?


----------



## SynSyn

r0gue said:


> I ditched the deep carbon wheels it came with (I Know, crazy) and went with Ksyrium SL S to take her ultra light. I was a bit under 14 pounds complete with pedals. Then I swapped on some 25c Conti 4Seasons and a more comfortable Prologo CPC saddle. Now I'm a touch over 14.
> 
> If I don't swap her out for a Synapse soon (looking for comfort), I may add 28c tires (if they'll fit) and rise the stem. I may also go from 42 to 44cm bars. In short, do everything possible to make it a Syanpse!


Funny, I have a Synapse and want to make it an Evo.


----------



## ph0enix

young said:


> updated pic


Nice looking bike! I like the lighting and the shallow depth of field in the photo but I wish the bike was more in focus.


----------



## red elvis

2012 Cannondale Supersix


----------



## ddave12000

red elvis said:


> 2012 Cannondale Supersix


Nice looking bike - similar to mine. I've got a 2014 EVO with 404s. What seatpost and cockpit parts do you have? I was thinking of switching to all carbon...


----------



## T-Coop3

Hi guys, 
Here's a picture of my Cannondale Synapse Ultra. What do you think?


----------



## coopers

*2016 EVO Hi-MOD Ultegra*

Size 52
ENVE seatpost, bars, and stem
Zipp 202s with White Industries T11 Hubs 
11-32T cassette with GS Rear Deraileur
SiSL2 SpideRing 50/34


----------



## Rob

From my ride this morning.


----------



## veloci1

Coopers, what a nice set up. Stunning. That is my favorite color. 
How does it ride? Front end mostly
What did it replace ?

I had a couple of Evo's before switching my 2bikes to caad10
I am toying ith the idea of selling my 2013 caad10 inc frame for a caad12, but, I am wondering about the new fork that the new evo nd caad12 are using.


----------



## coopers

veloci1 said:


> Coopers, what a nice set up. Stunning. That is my favorite color.
> How does it ride? Front end mostly
> What did it replace ?
> 
> I had a couple of Evo's before switching my 2bikes to caad10
> I am toying ith the idea of selling my 2013 caad10 inc frame for a caad12, but, I am wondering about the new fork that the new evo nd caad12 are using.


The 2016 EVO Hi-Mod is an addition, not a replacement. It joins my 2013 EVO. 

That bike started off as an EVO (non Hi-MOD) with 10 speed SRAM RED that has since been converted to a Ultegra/Dura Ace compact with 11-32T cassette and GS deraileur.









The 2016 EVO Hi-Mod Ultegra has been modified so that it now has a fairly similar build (compact, 11-32T, wheels of similar weight, etc). 

The primary difference between my two EVOs at this point is weight. The 2016 Hi-MOD build is about 0.8 lbs lighter than my 2013 EVO. Now the 2013 EVO has about a 0.25 lbs advantage with the Dura Ace parts it has, so it's roughly a 1 lbs difference between the two if built up identically.









In terms of handling, they feel _very _similar. I'm not sure I really sense much difference honestly. Maybe my butt calibration needs to be refined, but they don't feel like dramatically different bikes (that's a good thing). What you have here is a case of predictable handling (good) in a package that has less weight (also good).


----------



## loxx0050

*New to me 2014 Supersix Evo build*

Finally finished my new to me build last week. 2014 Supersix Evo










This started as an Ultegra 3 spec'd bike which was converted to Di2 from the previous owner. Then he switched frames since he didn't like the race geometry so I picked this up. Built this bike with:

Cannondale Fire Carbon Seatpost
Ritchey WCS Carbon Stem and WCS Carbon Bar & Fizik bar tape
Ultegra 6800 (brakeset, shifters, derailleurs and 12-25 cassette)
5800 Carbon Pedals 
Rotor 3DF Cranks with QXL rings (53/38)
Jagwire Elite Link Housings and Cables (Red)
HED C2 Rims with DT240S Hubs (32/32) with Continental GP 4 Season tires 25mm wide
Adamo Prologue Saddle (I like it so far)
Wipperman 11SO chain

Took it on it's maiden ride last Sunday and it is as responsive in handling as I expected it to be. Loving it so far. Wish I had more time to ride but I'll get this on the rollers every now and then this winter.


----------



## petura

*Cannondale Supersix Evo 5 105 2015*








Here is my 2015 Supersix Evo 105. I just received a new set of Mavic Cosmics, can´t wait to try them out which will not happen until the spring unfortunately.


----------



## Dg designs

mcwenzel said:


> Synapse with Hed Ardennes Black


How is the anodizing holding up on the wheels?


----------



## Carbonsnail

What type of headset are you running on that it looks like a FSA?


----------



## roligmue

. My July Synapse purchase.


----------



## CudIHavBn

My red '16 Synapse Tiagra. Named him Zipper. This is on the Swamp Rabbit Trail in Greenville, SC.


----------



## Blipblop74

Here is my CAAD8. Been together for just over a year now and absolutely loving it!


----------



## SundayNiagara

Blipblop74 said:


> Here is my CAAD8. Been together for just over a year now and absolutely loving it!
> View attachment 312612


Nice.


----------



## petura

Snow is (almost) gone here in Iceland and it is time to take the SuperSix EVO out for a spin.


----------



## ifcjti

Getting ready to purchase a new 2014 Cannondale Evo Nano Black Inc., wondering if anyone owns one and can provide some feedback on the bike. Comes with full DA 9000, Enve bars, stem, seat post and Enve 3.4 tubular wheels with Chris King hubs, Fizik Antanres wing flex carbon rail saddle, quite a package.

Appreciate your thoughts about this bike.
Thank you


----------



## twin001

*New CAAD10 build*

new pic in later post.


----------



## Dan Gerous

ifcjti said:


> Getting ready to purchase a new 2014 Cannondale Evo Nano Black Inc., wondering if anyone owns one and can provide some feedback on the bike. Comes with full DA 9000, Enve bars, stem, seat post and Enve 3.4 tubular wheels with Chris King hubs, Fizik Antanres wing flex carbon rail saddle, quite a package.
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts about this bike.
> Thank you


I have the 2013 which is more or less the same except the wheels, mine had Enve Classics 25 tubulars on DT Swiss hubs.

It's a terrific bike, my 56 was 11.25lbs stock without pedals which is actually quite special and impressive given it's built with workhorse durable components, no fragile silly weight-weenie parts. I use heavier clincher wheels for day to day ease of use and with pedals, two cages and a Garmin it's a little bit heavier now but still very light at 13.2lbs all in. 

It's pretty hard to upgrade anything apart from the usual very personal things like the saddle (I do love the Antares personally), I didn't like the Enve handlebar but mostly because it was way too wide for my tastes. I think Enve's old one-bolt seatpost clamp is so so but, once set it doesn't matter, it's reliable.


----------



## ifcjti

Dan, sounds like a great bike. I'll probably kept he Enve 3.4 tubulars and see how they work out, if they become a problem with flats I'll purchase a set of clincher wheels. The shop I'm working with offered me a great deal on a set of clinchers, and I don't have to buy them right now, so I'm good. How do you like the ride and road feel of your bike? Is it comfortable for a 100 mile ride? I also own a Parlee Z1 and love the ride, don't know if the Cannondale can compare, but it's much lighter and has a newer group and wheels than my ride. The Enve bars are also to wide for me, so they will be sold and a narrower set installed, also I 'll need a shorter stem, but will try to stay with the Enve, I like the look. Any problems wit the Cannondale crankset or BB30?
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Dan Gerous

ifcjti said:


> Dan, sounds like a great bike. I'll probably kept he Enve 3.4 tubulars and see how they work out, if they become a problem with flats I'll purchase a set of clincher wheels. The shop I'm working with offered me a great deal on a set of clinchers, and I don't have to buy them right now, so I'm good. How do you like the ride and road feel of your bike? Is it comfortable for a 100 mile ride? I also own a Parlee Z1 and love the ride, don't know if the Cannondale can compare, but it's much lighter and has a newer group and wheels than my ride. The Enve bars are also to wide for me, so they will be sold and a narrower set installed, also I 'll need a shorter stem, but will try to stay with the Enve, I like the look. Any problems wit the Cannondale crankset or BB30?
> Thanks for your input.


The Enve wheels are great, I'm just not fond of dealing with flats and glue with tubulars... although a friend of mine is using Tufo tape an it really makes the process easier and quicker.

The ride is just like all Evos: super fast and efficient but very smooth and confortable at the same time, it strikes a superb balance of both. Plus, it has that telepathic-like geometry it's known for, quick and fast but not too nervous so it's always ready to react fast to your input but it doesn't become nervous when you are getting tired toward the end of a fast and hard ride/race. It's like having a ninja at your commands! 

I always think the term 'endurance road bike' is kinda stupid as a good race bike should be designed to be ridden fast, hard but also for a long time. The Evo is a perfect exemple of that. I never had any confort issues on rides around 100 miles, it can be ridden all day, as long as your legs can handle.

I've been on Hollowgram cranksets and BB30 for like 10 years on road bikes, cross bikes and mountain bikes and never had any problems. Usually, those that complain about noises or creaks, it's due to not installing it correctly. If you tighten everything to specs and you're not cheap on quality grease when installing, there shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## ifcjti

Dan, glad to hear you like your Enve's and the bike is comfortable on long rides, handles well, and the Hollowgram crankset is problem free, that's pretty much what I was hoping to hear about this bike and parts. I'm hoping to pick it up end of this month. Thanks again for the information, very helpful.


----------



## twin001

Built her up this past week. I loved my other CAAD10 so much that I bought another! I went down to a 54cm frame this time though as I wanted a lower stack. I still need to trim the steerer tube a little, but that's another day. With pedals, cages, and garmin mount it's 16.5#. I've ridden plenty of other bikes and none beat the value and performance of this! 

<a href="https://s1113.photobucket.com/user/blyons04/media/CAAD10.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/blyons04/CAAD10.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo CAAD10.jpg"/></a>


----------



## ifcjti

Nice looking ride! Love black frames! Enjoy!!


----------



## vette

coopers said:


> The 2016 EVO Hi-Mod is an addition, not a replacement. It joins my 2013 EVO.
> 
> That bike started off as an EVO (non Hi-MOD) with 10 speed SRAM RED that has since been converted to a Ultegra/Dura Ace compact with 11-32T cassette and GS deraileur.
> 
> View attachment 310181
> 
> 
> The 2016 EVO Hi-Mod Ultegra has been modified so that it now has a fairly similar build (compact, 11-32T, wheels of similar weight, etc).
> 
> The primary difference between my two EVOs at this point is weight. The 2016 Hi-MOD build is about 0.8 lbs lighter than my 2013 EVO. Now the 2013 EVO has about a 0.25 lbs advantage with the Dura Ace parts it has, so it's roughly a 1 lbs difference between the two if built up identically.
> 
> View attachment 310182
> 
> 
> In terms of handling, they feel _very _similar. I'm not sure I really sense much difference honestly. Maybe my butt calibration needs to be refined, but they don't feel like dramatically different bikes (that's a good thing). What you have here is a case of predictable handling (good) in a package that has less weight (also good).


What is the 2016 frame size & whats ur inseam?


----------



## SynSyn

Hi to all. My Synapse in its current incarnation. Fast and smooth ride, nett weight 7245g.


----------



## coopers

vette said:


> What is the 2016 frame size & whats ur inseam?


It's a 52 cm. I'm 5' 7" with a 30" inseam. If you follow the seat tube up from the center of the crank to the top of the seat, that is set at 28".


----------



## fritzbox

My SuperSix Evo HiMod 😊

Framesize 54 with Di2 and Enve stem and handlebar ,AX Lightness Leaf Saddle. 
BePro Powermeter and Lightweight Meilenstein Tubular 

Weight completly 6,0kg 💪 

Better pics coming soon !!


----------



## SynSyn

fritzbox said:


> My SuperSix Evo HiMod 
> 
> Framesize 54 with Di2 and Enve stem and handlebar ,AX Lightness Leaf Saddle.
> BePro Powermeter and Lightweight Meilenstein Tubular
> 
> Weight completly 6,0kg 
> 
> Better pics coming soon !!


Was für ein schönes Velo!


----------



## fritzbox

New wheels 😃


----------



## 41ants

Just wrapped up the build on my travel bike (15' caad 10). I am very impressed with how this aluminium frame rides, but I'm sure it also has something to do with the wheels as well. Weight came in at 15.6 lbs, but I just replaced the thomson masterpiece seatpost for a carbon ritchey with a 25mm setback and shaved off 50grams! When I get back from my trip I will pull the ultegra/dura ace stages and replace with a bb30 red quarq. I'm not sure if that will save weight or not, but I definitely prefer quarq (my other bike has one) over stages.


----------



## jaske5

Sightseeing in McHenry IL.


----------



## petura

My brand new Supersix Evo 2 Ultegra Di2


----------



## happylandings

Looks great! How about a few more pics from different angles. I haven't seen anything but side views of the new bikes. Thanks!


petura said:


> My brand new Supersix Evo 2 Ultegra Di2
> 
> View attachment 314914


----------



## petura

Thanks! Here are more pictures of the bike, also one with the Mavic Aksium stock wheels. The carbon wheels are Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLS.


----------



## peeza21

Stretched mine out a bit now, adding a 150mm -17deg stem.


----------



## TouchMyShrimp




----------



## TouchMyShrimp




----------



## red elvis

These pictures are from the






STP ride two weeks ago. Rode 138 miles on Saturday and 69 on Sunday.


----------



## red elvis

*2016 stp ride*

View attachment 315440


----------



## red elvis

View attachment 315442


----------



## peeza21

2017 Caad12 105 looks brilliant!


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

peeza21 said:


> View attachment 315444
> 
> 
> 2017 Caad12 105 looks brilliant!


Did this come from the catalog? Any info on the other CAAD 12 models?


----------



## peeza21

ChemicalreAgent said:


> Did this come from the catalog? Any info on the other CAAD 12 models?


I found it online, on some of the UK online retailer websites. Check out tredz.co.uk


----------



## TouchMyShrimp

*bike N surf*

biking N surfing before - biking get hot, go surfing to cool off~


----------



## TouchMyShrimp




----------



## peeza21

My 2017 Caad build.

Stripped the 105 components and the Mavic wheels and have replaced with Ultegra 6800 and Fulrcrum Racing 5's. Replaced standard seatpost with hylix carbon 25.4mm post and the standard Cannondale bar will be replaced by a 3T aero bar


----------



## Saeco.nl

My Supersix HiMod 2016.


----------



## Saeco.nl




----------



## fritzbox

Sölden/Austria


----------



## Tugboat

New training rig...


----------



## peeza21

Was lucky enough to take the Caad 12 home to Cape Town, South Africa and get the first few rides on the new bike in the lovely sun topping out at close to 40degC some days. What a great bike this is!


----------



## terbennett




----------



## Marcassin

Here is my 15lbs back-up roadie :


----------



## SynSyn

......


----------



## Dan Gerous

Nice SynSyn! :thumbsup:


----------



## SynSyn

Dan Gerous said:


> Nice SynSyn! :thumbsup:


Thanks! Here's another picture.


----------



## SynSyn

And a question: Do you think it is worth upgrading to the SiSl2 crankset? I understand it is some 110g lighter (keeping the 52/36 configuration) than the Si crankset currently fitted to the bike.


----------



## caad4rep

Here's my Supersix HiMod, I love this thing!


----------



## Dan Gerous

SynSyn said:


> And a question: Do you think it is worth upgrading to the SiSl2 crankset? I understand it is some 110g lighter (keeping the 52/36 configuration) than the Si crankset currently fitted to the bike.


Well, I'll let you decide if the cost is worth 110gr... A SISL2 + SpideRing SL isn't cheap, it's a stunning piece of engineering but it's expensive.

Personally, I'd say that upgrade alone will hardly be felt on the road. Upgrades that are done just for weight savings need to be added up to start making a noticable difference (except maybe tires/tubes/rims). 100gr here, 50gr there, 130gr over there... But then it takes money to make enough small weight savings to make a difference out on the road.

I wouldn't say it's worth it that much on it's own but that's just me. Also, the 3D forged SI you have is a bit stiffer and more bombproof than the SISL2... Not that the SISL2 isn't stiff or durable but you wouldn't be upgrading for anything else than weight. I like to upgrade parts and usually try to save weight in the process, but usually also to improve fit and/or performance... but I must confess, sometimes also to have something different or special, so I can understand the... the 'lust' of sweet high end parts!


----------



## SynSyn

Dan Gerous said:


> Well, I'll let you decide if the cost is worth 110gr... A SISL2 + SpideRing SL isn't cheap, it's a stunning piece of engineering but it's expensive.
> 
> Personally, I'd say that upgrade alone will hardly be felt on the road. Upgrades that are done just for weight savings need to be added up to start making a noticable difference (except maybe tires/tubes/rims). 100gr here, 50gr there, 130gr over there... But then it takes money to make enough small weight savings to make a difference out on the road.
> 
> I wouldn't say it's worth it that much on it's own but that's just me. Also, the 3D forged SI you have is a bit stiffer and more bombproof than the SISL2... Not that the SISL2 isn't stiff or durable but you wouldn't be upgrading for anything else than weight. I like to upgrade parts and usually try to save weight in the process, but usually also to improve fit and/or performance... but I must confess, sometimes also to have something different or special, so I can understand the... the 'lust' of sweet high end parts!


Sure, 110g at $$$$ is in the realm of diminishing returns. I am surprised however to hear that the Si is stiffer than the SiSL2 crankset. Then I may as well keep what came stock with the bike - and invest/waste the money in a set of Dura-Ace hydraulic shifters and callipers to replace the 685/805 combo.


----------



## SynSyn

Nice! Yes, S6s are lovable objects!


----------



## SynSyn

caad4rep said:


> View attachment 316951
> 
> 
> Nice! Yes, S6s are lovable objects!


----------



## WheresWaldo

@caad4rep the SuperSix was one of the nicest bikes Cannondale has ever made. Simply beautiful.


----------



## grvlgrndr




----------



## peeza21

My 2017 build complete

2017 Caad 12 105
Stripped of 105 and rebuilt with ultegra
Hylix Carbon Seatpost
3T Ergonova Team bars
3T 150mm -17 Stem
Fizik Arione white/green
Fulcrum Racing 5 wheels
Chinese 50mm Carbon Tubulars
7.4kgs with tubulars (56cm)


----------



## grvlgrndr

My Slate 105 with KS LEV Dropper post, Surly Knard 650B x 41C Tires(with tubes), 50/34 rings, 11-32 cassette, steerer mounted multitool, Lezyne flow cages, Garmin Edge 500 and mount, and Shimano XT clipless pedals. 24.4 lbs complete


----------



## Dan Gerous

Here's my early Christmas present. The crappy picture don't show it well but the color is between Ferrari red and fluo orange, it's really luminous in real life. Stunning if you ask me.

6.1kg complete with pedals, cages and Garmin mount, not bad considering the wheels are not especially light (haven't checked the weight with my ridiculously light tubulars) and a Hollowgram SISL2 alone would probably put it under 6kg.

Now if this winter could end already!


----------



## clnr

Nice! That is one clean looking bike!


----------



## zosocane

14.1 pounds if you remove the water bottle and saddle bag. :lol:


----------



## tlkris

Newbie in this Cannondale Forum...

Here's my new ride, and I LOVING IT!!!

2016 SuperSix EVO Black Inc

- brand new 2016 48cm SuperSix EVO Black Inc frameset (I got lucky with this purchased)
- full Dura-Ace 9000 mechanical groupset (11-speed): brakes, shifters, derailleurs, crankset (50/34t 170mm), 11-28 cassette, wheel skewers
- full ENVE cockpit: SES Smart Aero bar (44cm-drops/39cm-hoods), 110mm stem, 25.4 seatpost (25mm offset), Garmin mount
- S-Works Power saddle
- Look KEO Blade Carbon Ti pedals
- KMC X11SL chain
- ENVE SES Smart 4.5 clincher (current new brake track) with White Industries T11 silver hubs & Sapim silver spokes
- Vittoria Corsa Graphene (tan sidewalls) 25c tires

(previous bike was a 2015 Felt F1, same components as the EVO except mainly 3T cockpit)


----------



## tlkris

forgot to add that I used Kogel ceramic bottom bracket for the Dura-Ace crank.

This is pretty much my dream bike, the only upgrade I'm waiting for is when the 9150 Di2 is easily available to everyone, and when I'm able to save up for it ;-)


----------



## ifcjti

Love your bike! I have a 2014 Black Inc., with Dura Ace 9000 and ENVE 4.5 tubulars, love it! How do you like your Specialized Power Saddle? Thinking of trying one, curious what you think.
Thanks


----------



## tlkris

ifcjti said:


> Love your bike! I have a 2014 Black Inc., with Dura Ace 9000 and ENVE 4.5 tubulars, love it! How do you like your Specialized Power Saddle? Thinking of trying one, curious what you think.
> Thanks


enjoying it! I did a saddle fitment though one of the Specialized dealer and this one is what I've found very comfortable and i love the fact that its a shorter saddle than most out there


----------



## ifcjti

Glad to hear you like, I'll be giving one a try in the next few weeks. I like the Roman and the Phenom as well, I give them a try and see what works best.
Thanks


----------



## TouchMyShrimp

Went on a another nice ride at the beach; weather was nice.


----------



## the_brett

*Polished CAAD9*

Paint stripped and polished CAAD9. Last of the Made in the USA. Love this frame.


----------



## Zachariah

*Nice!*



the_brett said:


> Paint stripped and polished CAAD9. Last of the Made in the USA. Love this frame.


I should have NEVER sold my 2009 CAAD9, with the 310g TIME-made Si carbon fork:


----------



## acckids

Did you clear coat the CAAD9 after stripping it? Looks good.


----------



## the_brett

Thank you! Yes, I did. However, I got the aluminum too smooth for the clear coat to properly bond, so it's kind of chipping off in some areas. I'll probably end up redoing it again next winter and using mothers polish and no clear coat.


----------



## Solidjake

Excuse the mis-matched wheels (front got bent up)


----------



## Emilio700

*2017 SuperSix Evo 60cm Di2*

Just had this built by Stage 21 bikes in Laguna Hills, CA. I normally ride a Cervelo S3 disc Di2 bike which is around 17 lbs w/ cages & pedals. Wanted a climbing bike so, here it is.

14.8 lbs with pedals, cages and garmin mount

60cm
9100 Dura Ace Di2
180mmm 52/36 cranks
Stages left side meter
7900 Dura Ace pedals
9100 DA 11-30T
Ridefast 3.5 carbon clinchers
Schwalbe Pro One tubeless
Jenson carbon cages
3T Ergonova 42cm
3T 120x-17° stem
Specialized S-Works Romin Evo


----------



## giallofly

*Here's my synapse carbon*


----------



## tlkris

*** UPDATE ***

Upgraded my gear kit to Dura-Ace 9150 DI2 and kept the rest of the groupset (brakes, crank) as Dura-Ace 9000.

Here's the updated specs:
- 2016 Black Inc SuperSix Evo, size 48cm
- Enve 4.5 (new brake track) with White Industries T11 hubs, with Sapim spokes
- Vittoria Corsa G+ 28c clincher tires (gray side walls)
- Look Keo Blade 2 Ti pedals
- Dura-Ace Cranks 50/34t
- Dura-Ace cassette 11-28t
- KMC X11 SL chain
- Enve Stem 110mm
- Enve Aero Handlebar (2018 model) 44cm in the drops
- Enve Garmin computer mount
- Enve seatpost 25.4
- Forte Carbon bottle cage
- S-Works Power saddle (155mm) w/ tail light adapter
- Shimano EW-RS910 DI2 HandleBar plug junction box
- Shimano DI2 Inline Wireless Unit (EW-WU111) installed inside the Enve handlebar on the right side close to the junction box
- Garmin cadence sensor

TOTAL BIKE WEIGHT with the above mentioned components: 14.03 lbs \ 6.36 kg

I LOVE the synchro shifting as I'm also looking down on my cassette to see what gear I'm in so that I don't do any 'cross' chaining and stretch my chain. Haven't taken it on a long ride, but with the 28c and the tire pressure set at 95psi, I can tell the ride is more plusher than when I'm using 25c on the same brand tire with pressure set at 95psi.


----------



## 768Q

So a quick slip into the local C-dale dealership went from the wife picking up a new jersey to rollin out of there today with two new 2015 Super Six Evo's, mine a black 56cm red Sram and hers a 52cm with 105. They gave me 60% off as they are really trying to get rid of a few of these new old bikes so I could not be happier. 

View attachment 320538
View attachment 320539


----------



## 768Q

View attachment 320540


----------



## 768Q

Latest pic with my red passion Fulcrum zero's, changing out the crank for a Sram Red 22 next then maybe done......

View attachment 320599


----------



## mkentik

Nothing to say - Loving it,Super smooth rides all day long

FSA kwing handlebar
Enve carbon stem
Shimano 685 shifters and brakes
Shimano Dura Ace 9000 
Bns custom wheels 38" with continental 4 season
SMP well saddle
Rotor 2in power crankset 52-36









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hchan

I can't view any of the images. is there a setting i need to change?


----------



## JMA3

Upgraded my 03 R600 to Ultegra 9 speed drive train. So much better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtnbkr80015




----------



## terbennett

Cannondale CAAD10 58 cm Incycle Team frameset
Shimano Dura Ace 9000 shifters, derailleurs, brakes and pedals
Cannondale C1 bars, stems, seatpost
Fizik Arione CX saddle
Mavic Ksyrium Elite S wheelset w Yksion 25c Pro tires
Shimano Dura Ace 9000 Pedals
Garmin Edge 500 computer 
Si Hollowgram crankset w/ SiSL2 bottom bracket
Cannondale bottle cages
Weighs in at 16.08 lbs (as shown)

Bought her February 2015, and she has been through numerous crit races and century rides. I choose her to ride over my two carbon steeds.


----------



## roubaix_mover

2014 SuperSix Evo Black Inc


----------



## giallofly

*Synapse updates*

2017 Synapse Wheels Mavic Cosmic Pro SL 1570g Cinelli Neos bars 185g Dura ace pedals 228g Dura ace rotors 93g Save seatpost 193g Fabric alm saddle 140g FSA SL-K stem 165g lightweight bar tape still not a weight weenie bike at 7.7kg with pedals but is lovely to ride.


----------



## Toona

Cannondale Topstone with a few mods.....


----------



## sheepherder

Only 2 months old.


----------



## mkentik

Synapse Hi-Mod Dura Ace 2016 mod









Στάλθηκε από το CLT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------

